# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/03/14



## Reaper

Pariah ???



> pa·ri·ah
> pəˈrīə/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> an outcast.
> "they were treated as social pariahs"
> *synonyms:	outcast, persona non grata, leper, undesirable, unperson, nonperson; More*
> 2.
> historical
> a member of a low caste in southern India.


----------



## Starbuck

:lmao Dot com with dat Freudian slip.

:vince2


----------



## Reaper

It's a work dammit!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

This crazy RTWM continues tomorrow!


----------



## Srdjan99

Daniel Bryan is in the main picture, Big things for him tomorrow night


----------



## Moxie

SO apparently The Shield cut a promo on CM Punk during a live show because there was a lot of CM Punk chants, I wonder if they will do the same on raw.


----------



## Starbuck

Everybody watching Raw and Punk be like


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Since I have vacation I will probably watch it live.. We will see how this goes


----------



## Arcturus




----------



## The Cynical Miracle

Batista when he hears "C grade stars in a B grade era" cheered over him again.


----------



## cavs25

Orton took a shot at Punk already at a live show.

He said "If at first you don't suceed, quit,"


I am sure he is talking from his personal experience in the marines though :ti


----------



## SUPER HANS

Fuckery will ensue. I will be watching though.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Predict Another Night Of Bryan

Opening Show - Check
Ending Show - Check
Music Played Too End Show - Check


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

:mark:










:mark::mark:


----------



## Striketeam

For the first time in a long time I'm excited for Raw. Seeing the crowd hijack the show with chants and booing should be glorious.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Cant wait to find out whats happened to Punk.


----------



## D.M.N.

Trying to see when the last time Raw was in Omaha... the last time was May 30th, 2011 (since then they've held two SmackDown's, but that is it), so hopefully the crowd is at least solid.


----------



## TKOW

If someone can photoshop this to say CM Punk and change the Budweiser to a Pepsi Max...



















"CM Punk can take his ball, and go home...but The Rock...IS home"...

:vince3 :rock


----------



## RyanPelley

cavs25 said:


> Orton took a shot at Punk already at a live show.
> 
> He said "If at first you don't suceed, quit,"
> 
> 
> I am sure he is talking from his personal experience in the marines though :ti


Hey, come on now. People yelled at him and he just couldn't take it.


----------



## xdryza

cavs25 said:


> Orton took a shot at Punk already at a live show.
> 
> He said "If at first you don't suceed, quit,"
> 
> 
> I am sure he is talking from his personal experience in the marines though :ti


He would be the one to talk considering he was handed everything in the WWE. Punk didn't have the connections like Blandy did.


----------



## Marv95

Would it shock anyone if they did a mini-reboot tomorrow night and just completely change plans for the RTWM?


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Marv95 said:


> Would it shock anyone if they did a mini-reboot tomorrow night and just completely change plans for the RTWM?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Striketeam said:


> For the first time in a long time I'm excited for Raw. Seeing the crowd hijack the show with chants and booing should be glorious.


They didn't exactly hijack the show last time. Sure, they were vocal in the opening segment, but it wasn't drastically different than the usual. The only hijacking they did was during ADR/Kofi, but even that didn't last past the commercial break.


----------



## Aliados




----------



## Londrick

cavs25 said:


> Orton took a shot at Punk already at a live show.
> 
> He said "If at first you don't suceed, quit,"
> 
> 
> I am sure he is talking from his personal experience in the marines though :ti


First thing I thought of when reading about that. Imagine if an AWOL chant broke out.

:ti @ Batista


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Looking forward to Bryan, Shield, Wyatt's and anything on Punk.


----------



## TKOW

Aliados said:


>


:lmao

New sig found


----------



## Choke2Death

Looking forward to some epic CM Punk burials tomorrow. :mark:

Please bring it, WWE. lol @ all the butthurt because Randy called the quitter out for what he is. :ti


----------



## Kratosx23

Choke2Death said:


> Looking forward to some epic CM Punk burials tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> Please bring it, WWE. lol @ all the butthurt because Randy called the quitter out for what he is. :ti


Orton has no right to call anybody out for anything. Punk quit a full of shit wrestling company, Orton quit the military. He's a traitor to his country. 

Of course Orton's not going to leave WWE, everyone in the office sucks his dick even when the fans are chanting for the announcers during his matches.


----------



## xdryza

Choke2Death said:


> Looking forward to some epic CM Punk burials tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> Please bring it, WWE. lol @ all the butthurt because Randy called the quitter out for what he is. :ti


...and your boytoy Blandy couldn't handle the military cause he was a little bitch.


----------



## Choke2Death

At least he had the balls to sign up, something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.

Now if he quit WWE after being treated so well all these years... yes, he would be a complete bitch just like a certain someone from Chicago who got handed everything on a silver platter within two years and still whined about not being treated well enough. :lol

I'm not gonna continue this silly mark war btw. xdryza, you can fulfill your obsession with Orton somewhere else since he's the only thing you ever post about.


----------



## Chrome

Aliados said:


>


:lol

This Raw should be mighty interesting.


----------



## NearFall

RAW should open up with Bad News Barrett. He's got some bad news regarding CM Punk.... cue McMahon and burial.


----------



## xdryza

Choke2Death said:


> At least he had the balls to sign up, something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.
> 
> Now if he quit WWE after being treated so well all these years... yes, he would be a complete bitch just like a certain someone from Chicago who got handed everything on a silver platter within two years and still whined about not being treated well enough. :lol
> 
> I'm not gonna continue this silly mark war btw. xdryza, you can fulfill your obsession with Orton somewhere else since he's the only thing you ever post about.


I like how it's acceptable for Orton to go AWOL twice when he's supposed to be serving his country, yet CM Punk is the piece of shit here cause he wasn't happy in the WWE and quit. Right.

LOL. "Blandy sucks" posts are barely a fraction of what I post in here. You can believe what you want though. Don't be upset cause Randy gets shitted on here everyday. Accept it.


----------



## NeyNey

#1Peep4ever said:


> Since I have vacation I will probably watch it live..


Me too! :mark:
Will meet a friend at his apartment, we're planning to order party pizza and other stuff, mark out and enjoy the night!
Can't wait!!! :banderas


----------



## Conor?

Looking forward to RAW...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

A lot of controversy surrounding this RAW, so it should make for an interesting show.


----------



## DoubtGin

Orton :mark:

Gonna be interesting how the Punk shit will be handled.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Shield/ Wyatt interaction :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'm interested in Bray again. I want to see if he's really gonna try and fuck up the system. I can't see any other reason why he would randomly go for the Shield seeing as the Shield still works for HHH who is a part of the corporate system.


----------



## Young Constanza

Choke2Death said:


> At least he had the balls to sign up, something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.
> 
> Now if he quit WWE after being treated so well all these years... yes, he would be a complete bitch just like a certain someone from Chicago who got handed everything on a silver platter within two years and still whined about not being treated well enough. :lol
> 
> I'm not gonna continue this silly mark war btw. xdryza, you can fulfill your obsession with Orton somewhere else since he's the only thing you ever post about.


:side: only in the mind of a smark is quitting a job, somehow a greater crime than running out on and abandoning a country you swore to protect. And I'm not even some huge patriotic dude. One of the dumbest things I've read here and that's saying something ....wow


----------



## Young Constanza

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I'm interested in Bray again. I want to see if he's really gonna try and fuck up the system. I can't see any other reason why he would randomly go for the Shield seeing as the Shield still works for HHH who is a part of the corporate system.


He didn't, that machine stuff is all BS. Him and Other duck dynasty rejects were trying to attack Cena and Bryan in the main event last week. By proxy they screwed the shield out of the Elimination Chamber main event. The shield is rightfully pissed at this and wants to beat the shit out of their overrated obese hillbilly asses. The shield are technically the good guys in the feud as of right now.


----------



## xdryza

Young Constanza said:


> :side: only in the mind of a smark is quitting a job, somehow a greater crime than running out on and abandoning a country you swore to protect. And I'm not even some huge patriotic dude. One of the dumbest things I've read here and that's saying something ....wow


That's what I'm saying. lol. Dude has the nerve to attack Punk for walking out of the company, yet marks for a guy that walked out on his country. Twice. Truly a hypocrite.


----------



## Choke2Death

Young Constanza said:


> :side: only in the mind of a smark is quitting a job, somehow a greater crime than running out on and abandoning a country you swore to protect. And I'm not even some huge patriotic dude. One of the dumbest things I've read here and that's saying something ....wow


I wasn't even comparing the two, so I don't know where you got that from.


----------



## CJohn3:16

This show will be epically hijacked.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

DIS GON BE GUD :mark: unk2

let the fuckery begin :vince3 "DAMMIT CM PUNK WALKED OUT ON ME, BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY HE WALKED OUT ON EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!"


----------



## Jakall

NearFall said:


> RAW should open up with Bad News Barrett. He's got some bad news regarding CM Punk.... cue McMahon and burial.


Oh man that would be legendary. Just wait for the crowd to go crazy with the Punk chants and then have Barrett come out to say I've got bad news CM Punk quit lol

Looking forward to seeing how WWE is going to try to salvage the RTWM at this point, they still have time but they need to be at a point where they can stick to a plan sooner rather then later. The opening notes basically admit they've changed their minds on Bryan and breaking up the Shield right now lol theyre just making it up as they go

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

NearFall said:


> RAW should open up with Bad News Barrett. He's got some bad news regarding CM Punk.... cue McMahon and burial.


Fuck the last part, let Barrett do the burying. It'd create some intense heat on him for at least a few weeks that he could use to propel himself back into relevancy.

Not only that, it would finally give Punk a reason to face Barrett if he ever returns, something I'd very much look forward to. :mark:


----------



## BlueRover

to anyone considering going to the show and chanting for Punk - he was not FIRED, he willingly QUIT.


----------



## dxbender

YoungGun_UK said:


> DIS GON BE GUD :mark: unk2
> 
> let the fuckery begin :vince3 "DAMMIT CM PUNK WALKED OUT ON ME, BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY HE WALKED OUT ON EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU!"


lol, I can see it being indirectly mentioned. Someone(probably HHH) will just come out and be like "I don't know why you boo a guy like me, I'm always here each and every week and put the business ahead of egos" or something like that.

And random drinking game this forum can have:
Drink every time a superbowl reference happens on Raw(I'd guess JBL mentions it the most)
Every time CM Punk is directly or indirectly mentioned(whether it be by a superstar,fans chanting,or a fans sign)


----------



## Blade Runner

Choke2Death said:


> Looking forward to some epic CM Punk burials tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> Please bring it, WWE. lol @ all the butthurt because Randy called the quitter out for what he is. :ti


More like some epic WWE burial by the fans tomorrow. On their Facebook alone the fans have completely taken over and its only gonna be a snowball effect from here on in unless they rewrite their strategy.


Face it. The fans are the number one babyfaces in WWE right now and they are feuding with Management.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Emma needs to learn her place or else Summer Rae is going to deal with you at Mania (or Elimination Chamber).

Either way excited to see a diva feud, just give them mic time is all I'm asking for

Hope Emma shows up on Raw this week


----------



## obby

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton has no right to call anybody out for anything. Punk quit a full of shit wrestling company, Orton quit the military. He's a traitor to his country.


:banderas


----------



## Happenstan

SVETV988_fan said:


> More like some epic WWE burial by the fans tomorrow. On their Facebook alone the fans have completely taken over and its only gonna be a snowball effect from here on in unless they rewrite their strategy.
> 
> 
> Face it. The fans are the number one babyfaces in WWE right now and they are feuding with Management.



Audiences went silent on Austin leaving after a babyface Rock cut his balls off in a promo. Granted we're talking about the Rock here but if Cena outs Punk as a selfish guy who "betrayed the WWE universe", women and kids will turn on Punk almost instantly. Have HHH bury Punk to get the men back along with every face and heel constantly making comments about how Punk's a quitter and the tide will turn. Maybe no completely as Punk will still have a core group who will support him no matter what but the vast majority will turn after 2-4 weeks of non-stop, unanswered (cause Punk really can't without returning to work) bashing of Punk's character. It's media relations 101. You see it all the time in politics. Put out a narrative about your opponent, then drive that message home by repeating it over and over again. How can Punk combat WWE's reach? Twitter? Would he even try to fight back at that point or just sail off into the sunset and enjoy his retirement? This can and probably will get bloody tomorrow night unless Punk's given them hope he might (or already has agreed to) return. Punk leaving the way he did feeds into Vince's well known about, long held abandonment issues courtesy of names such as Hogan, Warrior, Rock, Brock...Not that I blame any of them for leaving. At least they did it the right way. Well, maybe not Hogan. Ok, definitely not Hogan.

Personally I'm betting Raw opens tomorrow night with, "No chance that's what you got. (ha ha yeah)."


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW!*



:trips :buried










:cena4 :batista3 :rko2






:vince7


----------



## Da MastaMind




----------



## GNR4LIFE

Choke 2 Death is the biggest hypocrite on this forum. The other day in the Punk thread claiming Punk marks would defend him if he hypothetically walked into a mall and shot someone dead, yet he himself on a regular basis defends the actions of a wrestler WHO ACTUALLY DID kill his family. Fuck kind of logic is that?


----------



## Cobalt

The authority will open Raw, and immediately the arena will be screaming "CM Punk, CM Punk, CM Punk".

Cannot wait for anything to do with Punk, and the only people keeping me interested right now are the Wyatts and The Shield.


----------



## PGSucks

Looking forward to this RAW now that RTWM (no matter how underwhelming it may be) is in full swing and football season is over.

Oh, and because of the PUNK BURIALS too. unk6


----------



## obby

Anyone else think they might try and not mention Punk altogether? If this isn't a work then they can't make a storyline out of it and they don't want to promote someone who isn't even with them anymore.


----------



## LateTrain27

"CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!" 

That'll probably sum up this upcoming Raw perfectly.


----------



## PGSucks

The Punk shenanigans should be fun, but all I know is that Bray and Ambrose should be given promo time.

Oh, and Bryan should wrestle/advance his storyline with :HHH2/do something meaningful


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I will be watching for the Hurricane Phil aftermath.
And for Bad News Barrett, of course


----------



## CrookedSmile

Tonights RAW will be entertaining, no doubt about that. 

ALSO WYATTS AND SHIELD!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wyatts/Shield, Summer Rae/Emma, Daniel Bryan and Real Americans are the reason I will watch.

And please WWE, if you can give us a 10-15 minute Seth Rollins vs Luke Harper match :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Masked4Kane

I hope Kane will appear on this week's RAW.


----------



## Choke2Death

I must say I have not been this excited for something Punk related ever since I was eagerly waiting for The Rock to win the title.



GNR4LIFE said:


> Choke 2 Death is the biggest hypocrite on this forum. The other day in the Punk thread claiming Punk marks would defend him if he hypothetically walked into a mall and shot someone dead, yet he himself on a regular basis defends the actions of a wrestler WHO ACTUALLY DID kill his family. Fuck kind of logic is that?


:ti

Okay, where do I start with this piece of comedy gold?

First off, I have this joke of a poster on the ignore list and have had for a while, but while browsing this thread when logged out, this caught my attention so I had to respond.

Secondly, I have NEVER *defended* Benoit's actions. I just said brain damage was the cause, I didn't say he was justified or that his wife/son deserved to get killed. I didn't blame them for this. Therefore I've never DEFENDED what happened. Surely you are smart enough to figure out the difference? Or maybe your brain is in the same condition as Benoit's was in his last year? In which case, I'm sorry because I can't help you any further.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Choke2Death said:


> I must say I have not been this excited for something Punk related ever since I was eagerly waiting for The Rock to win the title.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti
> 
> Okay, where do I start with this piece of comedy gold?
> 
> First off, I have this joke of a poster on the ignore list and have had for a while, but while browsing this thread when logged out, this caught my attention so I had to respond.
> 
> Secondly, I have NEVER *defended* Benoit's actions. I just said brain damage was the cause, I didn't say he was justified or that his wife/son deserved to get killed. I didn't blame them for this. Therefore I've never DEFENDED what happened. Surely you are smart enough to figure out the difference? Or maybe your brain is in the same condition as Benoit's was in his last year? In which case, I'm sorry because I can't help you any further.


Lets say for argument it was Punk, a guy you openly hate. If it were Punk in that position would you be so fast to defend his ''brain injury''?


----------



## Fizban

lol, hopefully Zeb Colter cut a promo


----------



## Choke2Death

GNR4LIFE said:


> Lets say for argument it was Punk, a guy you openly hate. If it were Punk in that position would you be so fast to defend his ''brain injury''?


Yes. If it was proven that his brain suffered from the same injuries, I would. Okay, I wouldn't "defend" him as frequently because I don't really care for Punk but if it was the same scenario, I wouldn't change my beliefs on the subject when speaking on it. Similarly, I also wouldn't agree with WWE trying to erase him if they would go that route.

But this is not the place to discuss that, so I'm not speaking on it anymore. I made my point clear, time to move on.


----------



## Saved_masses

i hope the crowd put in a good shift, but im not getting my hopes up


----------



## Xobeh

Calling it now, they mention Punk left/was driven out by HHH. Sets Bryan/HHH up for WM.


----------



## Happenstan

Saved_masses said:


> i hope the crowd put in a good shift, but im not getting my hopes up


It's Omaha. They might forget to cheer if Foley shows up and goes for a cheap pop.


----------



## Alo0oy

Raw is gonna suck this week.


----------



## SonoShion

They'll probably tell the fans before the show goes on air, if they'll be chanting CM PUNK, chances are high that they'll never get another live event again.


----------



## Xobeh

Sono Shion said:


> They'll probably tell the fans before the show goes on air, if they'll be chanting CM PUNK, chances are high that they'll never get another live event again.


Actually, didn't Vince do something like that before? I'm sure I read that he stopped a houseshow or something because people would chant "woo!" with each chop and eventually the wrestlers were told they couldn't do chops anymore.


----------



## Vade Ancelot

Looking forward to rton2 :trips2 :wyatt :bryan and Steel Cage Match. I'm looking forward to :goldust turning heel. I'm also wondering if Kane and/or Mark Henry will make an appearane and if Big :batista2 will have a matchon RAW. Oh, also...CM unk4 ! CM unk8 ! CM unk5 ! 

Damn, so many smileys.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

Very excited .. excited for the monster batista .. I hope Brock is on RAW


----------



## LKRocks

Excited to see the new face of the WWE (D-Bry), Wyatts, Shield and Pu--

Oh.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

WELCOME TO MONDAY NIGHT RAW :selfie

*Punk Chants* "This crowd is excited for Batista tonight!:lawler






:bron:duncan:bosh2:jordan3:bosh7










:favre:StephenA:jordan5

:hhh2


----------



## Punkholic

Should be a good show. Will be interesting to see how the crowd reacts about Punk's walk out.


----------



## Cyon

That Batista pic on the front page :lmao

Interested in how they handle the whole CM Punk situation, if they even address it at all.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Why am I the only one that thinks Raw will suck as usual tonight?! Really wish I could feel excited for the RTWM but FUCKING HELL. Some of the potential matches.... 
:moyes8


----------



## Jakall

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Why am I the only one that thinks Raw will suck as usual tonight?! Really wish I could feel excited for the RTWM but FUCKING HELL. Some of the potential matches....
> :moyes8


I've already overhyped it too much to myself I know it will be another disappointment. They probably won't address the Punk deal, the crowd will probably be dead and they'll probably team Batista with Bryan to make him ok with fans to battle the Shield or some garbage.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Jakall said:


> I've already overhyped it too much to myself I know it will be another disappointment. They probably won't address the Punk deal, the crowd will probably be dead and *they'll probably team Batista with Bryan to make him ok with fans to battle the Shield or some garbage.*


:smokey

thats a nightmare.


----------



## Redzero

No Punk tonight i just gonna see the Wyatt/Shield interaction and nothing more.


----------



## Therapy

I have a feeling this RAW will disappoint a lot of people.. I think a lot of folks have this big idea the crowd will hijack the show and all sorts of wall breaking hijinks.. 

Most likely will just be business as usual.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Us Title match between Bray and Ambrose please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think diehard Punk fans could be setting themselves up for disappointment. What level of chants would satisfy you? Do they have to be for the whole show? Just during HHH's segments?During Bryan's segments? How loud do they have to be? I can already anticipate the reaction if the chants are just regular chants that fall short of the massive expectations placed on them. It was that town Omaha, they let us down. WWE killed the crowd mics. There werent enough smarks but wait 'til Chicago. I am just going to sit back and try to enjoy the show. If the crowd goes rogue, great, I'll get a kick out of it. If it doesnt, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Choke2Death said:


> *At least he had the balls to sign up,* something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.
> 
> Now if he quit WWE after being treated so well all these years... yes, he would be a complete bitch just like a certain someone from Chicago who got handed everything on a silver platter within two years and still whined about not being treated well enough. :lol
> 
> I'm not gonna continue this silly mark war btw. xdryza, you can fulfill your obsession with Orton somewhere else since he's the only thing you ever post about.


:kobe

Dude is a bitch,he has some nerve talking shit on Punk.

Considering how there of thousands of guys who stuck it out even after being draftd,and have never come back home and Orton went AWOL because he was too lazy,and couldn't hack it is a joke...guy should be nowhere near this storyline for face of the company...the guy guy enlisted in a relative peacetime too,and STILL quit.

PS I did my 5 years in the service and honored my contract buddy...something Orton didn't do.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

That was taken yesterday and his eye is swollen SHUT..... no Cena tonight?? :clap


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton has no right to call anybody out for anything. Punk quit a full of shit wrestling company, Orton quit the military. He's a traitor to his country.
> 
> Of course Orton's not going to leave WWE, everyone in the office sucks his dick even when the fans are chanting for the announcers during his matches.





xdryza said:


> ...and your boytoy Blandy couldn't handle the military cause he was a little bitch.


It would look so stupid if Orton of all people called Punk out for quitting/walking out :ti
Imagine the crowd starting an AWOL chant if he did happen to say anything.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Choke2Death said:


> At least he had the balls to sign up, something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.
> 
> Now if he quit WWE after being treated so well all these years... yes, he would be a complete bitch just like a certain someone from Chicago who got handed everything on a silver platter within two years and still whined about not being treated well enough. :lol
> 
> I'm not gonna continue this silly mark war btw. xdryza, you can fulfill your obsession with Orton somewhere else since he's the only thing you ever post about.


I served 7 years in the military bro, so yea, Boreton going AWOL makes him a piece of shit in my eyes.


----------



## FalseKing

*TONIGHT*

* Orton starts a promo about his match with Batista

* Batista interupts Orton and after some heated exhange 'The Animal' attacks 'The Viper'

* Que CM Punk's music

* Punk makes a run-in while Batista beats Orton in the corner. Batista has a staredown with Punk. Out of nowhere RKO to Batista. 

* Orton has a staredown with Punk when suddenly Punk yells to Orton he can do him one better and picks up Batista for the GTS. Batista's unshaped head bounces of the knee of Punk and 'The Animal' falls broken in the center of the ring.

* Suddenly security storms the ring while Punk & Orton prepare themselves for the fight of their life. However,surprisingly to both men the security wasn't after them. Since Batista already walked to the ring once, there was no way he could walk all the way back without having a stroke. Several security guards had to carry Batista's body backstage where Vince Mcmahon have arrenged a golf cart for his next big hollywood star since early in the morning. Vince knew that walking backstage was too much for Batista so he arranged him with some wheels to avoid the pain of his man to improve his cardio

* Vince thought that the best way to shift Batista from Orton to Lesnar was to let him get beaten by both Orton and Punk. Unfortunately for 'The Animal' later that night Vince found out what Batista's next big movie is about - 'science fiction'. Vince rages backstage that the only science fiction that is tolerable in his eyes is the one in which every one of his employers work - his own.

* Since Vince thought Batista was starting with The Rock in Fast & Furious 8, he was incredibly dissapointed to find out from an anonymous source that in fact Jason Statham isn't Batista.

* 'The Animal' gets released without any further statements. 

* Punk vs Orton

* Roster celebrates the departure of another talentless meathead.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This RAW is going to be the most interesting in a long ass while. They'll either take shots at CM Punk in the most subtle way they can multiple times during the show, or they won't even mention him at all. 

Then we have WWE trying to salvage all this Royal Rumble fuckery with Daniel Bryan and Batista. Looking forward to it.

All this Randy Orton business in this thread: who cares about Orton? Nobody is watching this week for his boring ass... or any week for that matter.


----------



## obby

Choke2Death said:


> At least he had the balls to sign up, something I doubt any of you trying to bash him have. Hell, I wouldn't even go anywhere close to the military because it looks like a living hell.


:drake1


----------



## Rankles75

NAO vs the Brotherhood in a steel cage? Perfect place for a tag team to break up....


----------



## Old_John

If you guys are expecting Omaha, Nebraska ******** and a bunch of their little kids to hijack the show tonight, you're in for one huge disappointment. :lol 
I wouldn't be surprised if not a SINGLE CM Punk chant will be heard tonight. :lmao


----------



## BornBad

Why Del Rio is in a feud with Big Dave? 

Alberto don't deserve feud with one of the biggest face of the company


----------



## Lariatoh!

They missed the opportunity at the Rumble to troll the fans with #30 being Bad News Barrett. Maybe they won't make the same mistake twice...

CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk

Can I ave sum decorum please! Omaha, I'm afraid I've got sum bad neeews!

CAHM AHN!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Old_John said:


> If you guys are expecting Omaha, Nebraska ******** and a bunch of their little kids to hijack the show tonight, you're in for one huge disappointment. :lol
> I wouldn't be surprised if not a SINGLE CM Punk chant will be heard tonight. :lmao


BLAH BLAH BLAH. Same thing was said about last weeks crowd and what do you know they ended up NOT being a disappointment. 

so just shut up and wait not like you can tell the future n shit.....


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just like fake Diesel and Razor, maybe Corey Graves will debut tonight as fake Punk?


----------



## ABrown

Still aggy as fuck about PTP. It takes a completely retarded break-up for them to get time on RAW :bosh4


----------



## Masked4Kane

Rankles75 said:


> NAO vs the Brotherhood in a steel cage? Perfect place for a tag team to break up....


Daniel Wyatt agrees.


----------



## SUPER HANS

Some build to the Chamber would be nice, singles/tag matches between the competitors, some of them cutting a promo about how they'll win and headline wrestlemania.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

It's only a matter of time before Batista sides / tags with Bryan so he's back on the good side with the fans.

If RAW ends with Bryan and Batista doing the YES shit, I will quit watching until Dolph wins the title.


----------



## Continuum

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> It's only a matter of time before Batista sides / tags with Bryan so he's back on the good side with the fans.
> 
> If RAW ends with Bryan and Batista doing the YES shit, I will quit watching until Dolph wins the title.


If they tag then i hope batista BATISTABOMB's bryan ) dat heat!


----------



## Jean0987654321

Hoping for a huge hijack. Crowds need to be bigger and voice their opinion or WWE becomes WCW 2000 and we all know what happened in the end of that...


----------



## PGSucks

L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> If RAW ends with Bryan and Batista doing the YES shit, I will quit watching until Dolph wins the title.


So you'll quit watching forever? :vince7


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Raw should be really interesting this week, hopefully we will hear something about the Punk situation, it would also be nice to see some build for the Chamber match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

If bad news barrett doesn't come out and talk about the superbowl and how the broncos played I will be severely disappointed.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Raw should be really interesting this week, hopefully we will hear something about the Punk situation, it would also be nice to see some build for the Chamber match.


Leigh Griffiths, what a player you've got there!


----------



## dan the marino

JoMoxRKO said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH. Same thing was said about last weeks crowd and what do you know they ended up NOT being a disappointment.
> 
> so just shut up and wait not like you can tell the future n shit.....


Nebraska is the center of Wherethefuckisstan. Literally, the entire state. Hell I forget it is a state half the time (not really but you get the idea). Unfortunately corn can't chant for anyone let alone CM Punk so I'm not expecting much either as far as crowd reaction goes for anyone. Thankfully we've got New York and Chicago crowds in the next few weeks to make up for what any other crowd lacks.

Anyway that being said I'm expecting The Roast of CM Punk to begin tonight.


----------



## Freeloader

Is it really in Omaha tonight? What a traditionally shitty, shitty, crowd. I doubt they'll hijack much of anything - Cena actually gets _cheered_ in Omaha normally. 

:cena3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Seriously, such a moment for BNB tonight. He should take the Punk stuff and run with it. Instant heat :lmao 

Pretty pumped to see this Raw. Hoping the crowd can step up. :mark:


----------



## Jobberwacky

My body needs fuckery!


----------



## PGSucks

Jobberwacky said:


> My body needs fuckery!


WE GOT JUST WHAT YOU NEED. :vince :HHH2 





unk3


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Is the Batista/Del Rio match still scheduled for Elimination Chamber?


----------



## dan the marino

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton has no right to call anybody out for anything. Punk quit a full of shit wrestling company, Orton quit the military***. He's a traitor to his country.
> 
> Of course Orton's not going to leave WWE, everyone in the office sucks his dick even when the fans are chanting for the announcers during his matches.




***Twice


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Hey can you tell me when RAW will start tonight (CET please)?


----------



## JY57

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is the Batista/Del Rio match still scheduled for Elimination Chamber?


Yes, unless they changed their minds again. Anyhow Batista will be at Elimination Chamber in some capacity though.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

JY57 said:


> Yes, unless they changed their minds again. Anyhow Batista will be at Elimination Chamber in some capacity though.


I thought so, I get the feeling the crowd are going to shit on that match.


----------



## GCA-FF

To sum up what will happen tonight... :genius

What will the Authority do next?!?









unk3 :bryan3 :buried
:hhh2 - "But it's Best For Business!"
Crowd - "NO! NO! NO!" :cussin:

Meanwhile, backstage...









:cena - Comes out to ring and some promo about winning WWHC at EC









And later on...
"I WILL BE WWHC AT WM30 AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT!" rton2








"I'm in the Main Event at WM30...DEAL WIT IT!" :bigdave








More Random Burials :cody2 :ziggler1 :goldust :buried
"This is one of the best Divas matches I've ever seen!" :lawler

"I LOVE IT!" :vince

More WWE App promos :selfie


----------



## JoseBxNYC

GCA-FF said:


> To sum up what will happen tonight... :genius
> 
> What will the Authority do next?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk3 :bryan3 :buried
> :hhh2 - "But it's Best For Business!"
> Crowd - "NO! NO! NO!" :cussin:
> 
> Meanwhile, backstage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cena - Comes out to ring and some promo about winning WWHC at EC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And later on...
> "I WILL BE WWHC AT WM30 AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT!" rton2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm in the Main Event at WM30...DEAL WIT IT!" :bigdave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Random Burials :cody2 :ziggler1 :goldust :buried
> "This is one of the best Divas matches I've ever seen!" :lawler
> 
> "I LOVE IT!" :vince
> 
> More WWE App promos :selfie


Seems legit.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

GCA-FF said:


> To sum up what will happen tonight... :genius
> 
> What will the Authority do next?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unk3 :bryan3 :buried
> :hhh2 - "But it's Best For Business!"
> Crowd - "NO! NO! NO!" :cussin:
> 
> Meanwhile, backstage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cena - Comes out to ring and some promo about winning WWHC at EC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And later on...
> "I WILL BE WWHC AT WM30 AND THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT!" rton2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm in the Main Event at WM30...DEAL WIT IT!" :bigdave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Random Burials :cody2 :ziggler1 :goldust :buried
> "This is one of the best Divas matches I've ever seen!" :lawler
> 
> "I LOVE IT!" :vince
> 
> More WWE App promos :selfie


Missing Brock Smash! Jobbers


----------



## JY57

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ation_and_Major_WrestleMania_XXX_Concern.html



> - There is said to be a strange feeling going into this week's WWE TV tapings, specifically backstage at RAW in Omaha this afternoon. For those wondering, CM Punk is not there and nobody knows yet if Punk and Vince McMahon have spoken lately or what's going to happen next. As noted, several wrestlers have reached out to Punk via phone calls or text messages but they have not heard back.
> 
> - Also from backstage at RAW today, there is no update on John Cena's status after he was pulled from Sunday's WWE live event due to an eye injury but there is major concern within WWE that WrestleMania XXX is already "falling off the rails" in regards to top talents.


----------



## jammo2000

anyone no if brock will be live tonight ??


----------



## morris3333

here is what i see happen on raw tonight .

Alberto Del Rio call out Batista.

Randy Orton beat Christian.

Titus O’Neil beat Darren Young.

The New Age Outlaws beat Cody Rhodes & Goldust in a Steel Cage match for the wwe tag team champion.

the divas wrestle in a team seattle vs team denver. 
Daniel Bryan ,John Cena, Sheamus beat The Wyatt Family in a 6 man tag team match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Opening segment should be gold.


----------



## morris3333

brock will not be on raw tonight


----------



## JoMoxRKO

8*D


----------



## 751161

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK!

All night long. unk5

Be fun to see how the show pans out tonight, shame I can't watch it Live but the probable chants for Punk all throughout the show are going to be gold.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Gonna be funny if no one chants CM PUNK like yall think lol


----------



## Big Dog

Does anyone know if Punk was scheduled to be in the elimination chamber?


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

WWE will more than likely come up with shit to prevent the fans from cheering for Punk constantly. If the fans are up for this one it will be fun!

My bet is CM would face Kane at EC rather than the chamber. Unless Christian is taking CM's spot.


----------



## HereComesTrouble

This says it all


----------



## xD7oom

Please Omaha don't chant CM Punk.


----------



## Shadowcran

If the chants go, watch WWE mute it.


----------



## vacuous

lol u guys r dum cm punk is in omahah an u all r just marks!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Deebow

I don't expect "CM Punk" chants tonight. Also, I expect Batista to get cheered tonight.


----------



## JC00

They're in Nebraska, crowd will be absolute shit. I'd bet anything Vince and HHH are ecstatic that this Raw is in Nebraska.


----------



## SUPER HANS

What I'd like to see tonight:

The only Punk burial to come from BNB, whilst I hope that WWE rise above the situation, and keep focus on people that work for the company instead of dedicating 3 hours to jibe Punk, a heel might as well get some heat from it.

Ambrose V Wyatt on the mic, big Shield V Wyatts promo.

Rollins V Harper

Cesaro V Christian


----------



## Phillies3:16

Probably going to get a lot of cena air time since Nebraska loves cena. Probably won't hear many punk chants. I'll be surprised if they chant for Bryan like the past few crowds have.


----------



## Shadowcran

What I'd really like to see tonight...Lights go out, You hear the gong, but instead of the same old music, the Undertaker comes out to O' Death:



O, Death
O, Death

Won't you spare me over til another year
Well what is this that I can't see
With ice cold hands takin' hold of me
Well I am death, none can excel
I'll open the door to heaven or hell
Whoa, death someone would pray
Could you wait to call me another day
The children prayed, the preacher preached
Time and mercy is out of your reach
I'll fix your feet til you cant walk
I'll lock your jaw til you cant talk
I'll close your eyes so you can't see
This very air, come and go with me
I'm death I come to take the soul
Leave the body and leave it cold
To draw up the flesh off of the frame
Dirt and worm both have a claim

O, Death
O, Death

Won't you spare me over til another year
My mother came to my bed
Placed a cold towel upon my head
My head is warm my feet are cold
Death is a-movin upon my soul
Oh, death how you're treatin' me
You've close my eyes so I can't see
Well you're hurtin' my body
You make me cold
You run my life right outta my soul
Oh death please consider my age
Please don't take me at this stage
My wealth is all at your command
If you will move your icy hand
Oh the young, the rich or poor
Hunger like me you know
No wealth, no ruin, no silver no gold
Nothing satisfies me but your soul

O, Death
O, Death

Wont you spare me over 'til another year
Wont you spare me over 'til another year
Wont you spare me over 'til another year


----------



## cavs25

Do people in Omaha have hands?

How about vocal chords?


----------



## xdryza

Deebow said:


> I don't expect "CM Punk" chants tonight. Also, I expect Batista to get cheered tonight.


I sense the opposite. Batista will never be cheered after the Royal Rumble incident. I see him getting heckled like last week.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

UNDERTAKER!!!!

ps. Batista will get cheered when he ends the show with Bryan doing that stupid chant.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

xD7oom said:


> Please Omaha don't chant CM Punk.


If they do, DEAL WITH IT


----------



## WWE

This page has been rather odd so far...


----------



## Shadowcran

It's Nebraska, right? Instead of cheers, expect crickets chirruping when Batista comes out.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

Shadowcran said:


> It's Nebraska, right? Instead of* cheers*, expect crickets chirruping when Batista comes out.


----------



## Conor?

CYC said:


> This page has been rather odd so far...


Was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Zigberg

People talking about Wyatt vs Ambrose on the mic? Are we still pretending that Ambrose is actually _that_ good of a talker after all this time of him doing relatively little to prove it? :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

Reported from Ryan Clark 

*"-- According to reports, WWE is well aware that there may be an issue with CM Punk chants at tonight's RAW. The general impression within WWE is that although it's a possibility for tonight, they don't expect it to become a real issue until they move into the Northeast, and Chicago in particular. The company apparently feels as though Omaha, the site of tonight's RAW, is not a "hotbed of internet fans." If they were in New York City, Chicago, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, etc. they would be more worried. Basically, Omaha isn't that good of a crowd and never has been. Sorry Omaha fans!"*

Haha. I mean anyone could have figured that out but it's true.


----------



## Big Dog

So we're in....


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

What's Sophie Webster doing on NXT?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

We live in 30 mins :mark:


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sure if WWE is using the right logic when saying that Omaha isn't a hotbed of internet fans. It kind of seems like they think all adult fans are internet fans and I don't think that's the case. Demographic is really the big difference between "smark cities" and ones that aren't. 

But yeah, WWE is probabaly right in that they probably don't have to be worried about the crowd reactions too much tonight.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Time for Ambrose's overrated ass to drop the US Title to a real talent like Bray Wyatt.


----------



## hng13

Big Dog said:


> So we're in....


lol love it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reported from Ryan Clark
> 
> *"-- According to reports, WWE is well aware that there may be an issue with CM Punk chants at tonight's RAW. The general impression within WWE is that although it's a possibility for tonight, they don't expect it to become a real issue until they move into the Northeast, and Chicago in particular. The company apparently feels as though Omaha, the site of tonight's RAW, is not a "hotbed of internet fans." If they were in New York City, Chicago, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, etc. they would be more worried. Basically, Omaha isn't that good of a crowd and never has been. Sorry Omaha fans!"*
> 
> Haha. I mean anyone could have figured that out but it's true.


They(WWE) just insulted you(Omaha)!
Are you going 2 take that!


----------



## Sinisterness

JoseBxNYC said:


> Time for Ambrose's overrated ass to drop the US Title to a real talent like Bray Wyatt.


What're you talking about? Ambrose isn't overrated. If anything, Bray of all people winning a TITLE on a TELEVISED Raw seems unrealistic and ultimately, and poorly planned.


----------



## birthday_massacre

dustinhart said:


> What're you talking about? Ambrose isn't overrated. If anything, Bray of all people winning a TITLE on a TELEVISED Raw seems unrealistic and ultimately, and poorly planned.


Well Bray is HHHs project and we all know what happens to guys HHH loves


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Lariatoh! said:


> Just like fake Diesel and Razor, maybe Corey Graves will debut tonight as fake Punk?


I like the way you think :agree:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

RaneGaming said:


> They(WWE) just insulted you(Omaha)!
> Are you going 2 take that!


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic

WHO'S READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince5


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Punkholic said:


> WHO'S READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!
> 
> :vince5


:HHH2


----------



## criipsii

WWE are playing the Austin interview on the app


----------



## Lok

Time for some RAW!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT, PLZ.


----------



## Punkholic

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reported from Ryan Clark
> 
> *"-- According to reports, WWE is well aware that there may be an issue with CM Punk chants at tonight's RAW. The general impression within WWE is that although it's a possibility for tonight, they don't expect it to become a real issue until they move into the Northeast, and Chicago in particular. The company apparently feels as though Omaha, the site of tonight's RAW, is not a "hotbed of internet fans." If they were in New York City, Chicago, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, etc. they would be more worried. Basically, Omaha isn't that good of a crowd and never has been. Sorry Omaha fans!"*
> 
> Haha. I mean anyone could have figured that out but it's true.


I apologize to anyone from Omaha, but it's true. Let's just hope Omaha surprises us tonight with a hot crowd.


----------



## Sinisterness

birthday_massacre said:


> Well Bray is HHHs project and we all know what happens to guys HHH loves












I don't even want to think about that. And, aren't they both heel? I mean its not like they haven't had heel v heel encounters but...didn't one of them atleast turn for crowd reaction?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Not watching. Will be watching the forum though.


----------



## Shadowcran

Last week they said over 10 million people had downloaded the app...That means 1 person downloaded it for every 5 times Cole has mentioned it.


----------



## Hammertron

kay FOLKS, every time JBL says " i love it!" i will slap myself and yell susan


----------



## Arrogant Mog

*Motherfuckers, I am ready*


----------



## Cyon

Gimme dat entertainment Vince :vince5


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Hammertron said:


> kay FOLKS, every time JBL says " i love it!" i will slap myself and yell susan


"Listen to that reaction"


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hello guys. Is nice to be back again.


----------



## Hammertron

srsly though its funny i can sit through some terrible monday night raws but i cant for a second watch this NCIS crap


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hammertron said:


> kay FOLKS, every time JBL says " i love it!" i will slap myself and yell susan


we should make a RAW bingo with all the catch phrases and stupid things that people like the king botch.


----------



## Chan Hung

The whole : Punk/Batista/Bryan thing has me glued tonight to see what happens to the storylines..the fans receptions, etc...

It's refreshing to know Cena so far isn't hogging up the main event spotlight lol


----------



## Punkholic

bjnelson19705 said:


> Not watching. Will be watching the forum though.


The forums ends up being more entertaining than the show itself 90% of the time, lol.


----------



## Captain Edd

I've got a fever, and the only prescription is some MONDAY NIGHT RASSLIN


----------



## Arrogant Mog

7 mins, leggooo


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hammertron said:


> srsly though its funny i can sit through some terrible monday night raws but i cant for a second watch this NCIS crap


You just hate seeing that turtle lady
she creeps you out


----------



## Leather Rebel

Another week, another horrible intro for Raw. Here we go!


----------



## Shadowcran

Me neither. NCIS is the miracle cure for insomnia along with divas matches.

I'm watching Looney Tunes with it ready to auto jump to Raw at 7pm(central)


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## Punkholic

Hammertron said:


> srsly though its funny i can sit through some terrible monday night raws but i cant for a second watch this NCIS crap


Just turn on the TV when there's like one minute left for Raw. That's what I always do, lol.


----------



## Cyon

5 mins to go!


----------



## cindel25

They just show the audience and saw a few Punk signs.

Is it worth watching tonight?


----------



## Shadowcran

Punkholic said:


> The forums ends up being more entertaining than the show itself 90% of the time, lol.


Yep. As long as people don't overgif....giffin idiots.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh great Blandy Borton starting off raw


----------



## Sinisterness

And the NCIS ratings spike...now


----------



## Punkholic

5 minutes until the WWE Universe is sports entertained! :vince5


----------



## Busaiku

Pretty sure we're gonna have a shit crowd tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Time for Monday Night


----------



## Arrogant Mog

^ lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh great Blandy Borton starting off raw


Yeah, I really can't wait for _"Slow walk. Silently holding up both belts. My name is Randy Orton. Face of the company. [something about the Authority screwing him over]. Authority comes out. Batista comes out."_


----------



## Buckley

Emotion Blur said:


> Yeah, I really can't wait for _"Slow walk. Silently holding up both belts. My name is Randy Orton. Face of the company. [something about the Authority screwing him over]. Authority comes out. Batista comes out."_


You forgot the commercial in between Orton walking down the ramp, and entering the ring.


----------



## Punkholic

Please, Omaha...surprise us with a hot crowd tonight...please.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Live in 2 mins .....s :mark:


----------



## SP103

fire up the garbage!


----------



## Kratosx23

This crowd can fuck off if they don't give me mah Phil chants. unk6


----------



## LKRocks

>Omaha
>Hot Crowd

Pick one


----------



## wwffans123

stay away CM Shame


----------



## krai999

i'm ready to take it up the ass vince


----------



## LateTrain27

Time for Australia's first live Raw.


----------



## BoundForMania

I am not looking forward to this....


----------



## bjnelson19705

Everybody get your CM Punk signs and shrooms ready!! Because it's time for fuckery.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Here we fuckin' go!


----------



## Simplyrob

three hours of lets pretend CM Punk never existed....and we're off


----------



## xD7oom

Here we go, first raw without Punk :mark:


----------



## Cyon

Here we go!


----------



## Lok

Here we go!


----------



## LigerJ81

Lets Get this Night Started


----------



## Banez

here we go!


----------



## Old_Skool

Punkholic said:


> Please, Omaha...surprise us with a hot crowd tonight...please.


Dont hold your breathe!


----------



## RDEvans

Gone from the signature too


----------



## Chan Hung

This could be an interesting RAW :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Opens with Orton.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

See some CM Punk signs....


----------



## Stone Hot

BOOOO Orton


----------



## Aboutreika18

Let the fuckery begin...


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dem boos for Orton :mark:


----------



## Sinisterness

Mark. Mark. Mark. Mark.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Wow, Punk edited out of the intro.


----------



## xdryza

Starting of with Boreton? Poor crowd never stood a chance.


----------



## 751161

Chant for Punk already. unk3


----------



## Wynter

Damn, those boos lol


----------



## Buckley

Punkholic said:


> Please, Omaha...surprise us with a hot crowd tonight...please.


What better way to start off a crowd than give them Randy Orton!


----------



## LKRocks

Wow, dat heat. They might actually surprise us


----------



## SP103

I swear they make Boreton keep two belts so he can't hold a microphone.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

opening with pped in chants is a great way to start.


----------



## SubZero3:16

sacrificing Orton to crowd first I see


----------



## Phillies3:16

Well at least they didn't make the people I see wearing cm punk shirts remove them...


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Orton is going to take a stab at CM Puke.


----------



## -XERO-

*CLAP FOR THE CHAMP, Y'ALL!*

:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion

Emotion Blur said:


> Yeah, I really can't wait for _*"Slow walk. Silently holding up both belts. My name is Randy Orton. Face of the company.* [something about the Authority screwing him over]. Authority comes out. Batista comes out."_


Well, so far so good.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Emotion Blur said:


> Yeah, I really can't wait for _"Slow walk. Silently holding up both belts. My name is Randy Orton. Face of the company. [something about the Authority screwing him over]. Authority comes out. Batista comes out."_


I think you mean

My...............name..............is.....................randy................ooooortonnnn


----------



## Shadowcran

READY FOR RAW!! Boreton comes out...and the crowd goes silent. ...well, this Raw is ruined..


----------



## La Parka

Randy Orton's last two months seems to have been just him whining about defending his title.


----------



## Lok

Cesaro in the chamber! Woot!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

crowd plz shit over the start segment, not the entire raw...


----------



## Punkholic

Here we go!!! :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

The Face of the Company and a 12 time champ doesn't want to work title matches?

This booking is heinous.


----------



## Simplyrob

well aside from the massive 6 person punk sign camera side, not seen any others yet


----------



## Born of Osiris

I expect a very casual crowd.


----------



## Headliner

I hope Cesaro isn't the first one Eliminated. Christian should be.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Typical crap already. Its going to be a long night


----------



## cavs25

I hear silence in my head


----------



## 751161

They edited Punk out of the intro? :ti


----------



## Thad Castle

I'm here for RAW! So are all the pissed off smarks who said they wouldn't be watching lol.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Where are the Punk chants dammit!


----------



## WWE

CM PUNK chants...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

CM Punk chants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Uh oh. I'm already fighting off the ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's.


----------



## H

Punk chants already :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos

CM Punk chants right away! YES!


----------



## Cyon

Randy to start off I see.

EDIT: CM Punk chants :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

CM PUNK CHANTS, HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Arrogant Mog

CM PUNK chants straight away haha


----------



## Phillies3:16

Holy shit they're chanting it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

The Punk chants have begun :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Even homework will not stop me from watching Raw tonight :mark:

Already Punk chants :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk

the chants have begun!


----------



## xD7oom

CM Punk chants? Ugh fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

CM Punk chants already starting ha


----------



## Banez

well that CM Punk chant didn't take long


----------



## Saved_masses

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## xdryza

CM Punk chants. Lovely.


----------



## RDEvans

CM PUNK CHANTS :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

And the CM Punk chants start :lol


----------



## Busaiku

hahahahahaha


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

lol randy u keep talking but we can hear them!


----------



## Vyer

cm punk chants


----------



## Lok

....and the chants start :lol


----------



## MECCA1

No signs, but I hear the chamts..


----------



## Moto

Already with the Punk chants!


----------



## Headliner

Oooh shit CM Punk chants. They (McMahons) probably mad.


----------



## theatb

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## VILLAIN

CM Punk already :L Orton is having to talk over it lol


----------



## LKRocks

CM PUNK


----------



## SubZero3:16

cm punk chants :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

Wasting no time :ti


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, crowd goes silent for Orton.


----------



## Big Dog

hahahah this is funny already


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

There go the chants!


----------



## Amber B

Forgot all about this show. Oh well.

Punk chant :ti


Because WWE fired him, you know. Fuck the system....even though he walked out!


----------



## BigEMartin

This crowd is so weak though.


----------



## Prayer Police

Oh noes! They're just gonna make Orton more irate!


----------



## richyque

CM PUNK


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PUNK CHANTS :lmao


----------



## World's Best

CM Punk chants shitting on this promo :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Great job, Randy. The dumbasses fucked off after trying.


----------



## Stone Hot

Orton talking loud and fast to get passed the Punk chants. Smart Thinking Orton


----------



## JamesK

CM Punk chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

orton trying to get his promo done quick so he can bitch about t backstage.


----------



## dan the marino

Perhaps I've miscalculated Omaha...


----------



## cavs25

It started!!!


----------



## checkcola

Crowd already gave up, Orton on a nice roll with his fast talking


----------



## 751161

THE CHANTS ARE HERE!!!! :mark: :mark: unk5


----------



## Screwball

:banderas the chant begins


----------



## SP103

And there you go Punk markies. and Boreton gives 0 fucks and goes RIGHT OVER THEM.


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

CM Punk chants!


----------



## DoubtGin

lol I was actually right when I said Orton would open RAW and complain


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Omaha will be a good crowd.


----------



## Redzero

LOL Orton speaking faster for this Punk chants.


----------



## Hawkke

Already muting the crowd, just sad :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Punk chants already :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> I hope Cesaro isn't the first one Eliminated. Christian should be.


Hell I don't know that Christian's even going to make it into the chamber. And hopefully Cesaro is the workhorse of the chamber before getting eliminated.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Ask and you shall receive. lol Punk chants already.


----------



## LateTrain27

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

CM Punk chants already, honestly as a Bryan fan, not a good thing. But, I'm also a Punk fan.


----------



## Sinisterness

That didn't set long.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

There chanting for Batista unk2


----------



## Kratosx23

unk6

Shut up Orton, nobody gives a damn about you flapping your uncharismatic gums.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Actually, that's a very good question, Randy.


----------



## CJohn3:16

So it begins :ti


----------



## Pronk25

Why would people support CM Punk? He walked out on the WWE and his fans.


----------



## markdeez33

Punk chants to start the show haha


----------



## Omega Creed

omaha loves punk :lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Omaha sucks as bad as the broncos


----------



## RiverFenix

Orton didn't take a breath spitting out his lines until the crowd stopped chanting "CM Punk!"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Crowd wants Batista to win against Orton.


----------



## Chan Hung

CM PUNK CHANTS BABY LOL : : : :

Wait Orton only Barrett can say "bad news"...LOL at the BOOOOS for Batista!!


----------



## truelove

Orton is cutting a good promo so far


----------



## Big Dog

Hey Orton it's Barrett who delivers bad news, not you!


----------



## LigerJ81

Antonio Cesaro for WWE World Heavyweight Champion


----------



## Punkholic

"CM Punk" chants! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Randy Orton is so much better on the mic as a heel!


----------



## Revann

why does the audio sound pipped in?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL just leave Orton


----------



## GCA-FF

It begins...


----------



## TJC93

Piped in boos?


----------



## Cyon

Bad news?

Gimmick infringement by Randy Orton.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Headliner said:


> I hope Cesaro isn't the first one Eliminated. _Christian_ should be.





Spoiler: Christian's probable fate



He'll probably get demolished by Lesnar for monster heat tonight.



If he is in the Chamber, I agree.


----------



## Moto

The ONLY Genetic Freak is Steiner!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Headliner said:


> I hope Cesaro isn't the first one Eliminated. Christian should be.


Orton should be. christian and Cesaro should be with bryan in the final three.


----------



## BlueRover

Randy OWNING CM Idiots.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Orton didn't say anything wrong about Batista :draper2


----------



## FCP

Punk chants already. :ti


----------



## AlwaysBrave

The cure for insomnia: Randy Orton.


----------



## Jotunheim

raw starts "cm punk" chants starts, they inmediatly go and silent it, tipical


----------



## VRsick

Randy has gotten better at cutting promos.


----------



## cavs25

Orton not breathing:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE

Punk chants for like 10 seconds and they gave up :HHH2


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

HHH lets go!


----------



## hag

WWE Creative: "Why are they chanting "See Them Dunk?" Guys, this isn't basketball."


----------



## Screwball

You're right Randy, you winning at EC and Mania is bad news.


----------



## Thad Castle

The first wave of Punk chants started early. Out comes HHH


----------



## Phillies3:16

Orton won the crowd back

Lol- "in Monday night..........raw"


----------



## H

BEHOLD THE KING :mark:

:hhh2


----------



## Stone Hot

OMG OMG OMG HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## Headliner

KuritaDavion said:


> Hell I don't know that Christian's even going to make it into the chamber. And hopefully Cesaro is the workhorse of the chamber before getting eliminated.


LOL probably not.

Yeah I'm hoping this is a coming out match for Cesaro and he gets pushed afterward.


----------



## xD7oom

Triple GOAT :mark:


----------



## Hammertron

is cesaro wrestling tonight? he fuckin better be


----------



## Lok

Here comes the self proclaimed King


----------



## Villalltheway

This crowd is nearly as small as a TNA crowd, you always know its small when they dim the lights so much.


----------



## Amber B

Orton's on that good cocaine. It's gon' be good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:HHH2

Here we go


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

That was a damn good promo.


----------



## RiverFenix

CM Punk walking out seems to have screwed Daniel Bryan - no more chants for Bryan...


----------



## Banez

The Punk of Punks!


----------



## SAMCRO

Hmmm are they heels or faces this week?


----------



## SPCDRI

Back in Evolution...

9 YEARS AGO

This storyline is so weak.

ITS TIME TO WATCH TRIP's WIFE...

He's coming out to total silence.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Berrying time

:HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung

TRIPLE H ---------> :hhh2

Time TO BURY SOMEONE :hhh


----------



## LigerJ81

:HHH2 Main Attraction


----------



## Lien

Thought that was pretty strong from Orton tbh. CM PUNK! CM PUNK!


----------



## King Gimp

Triple H!


----------



## Choke2Death

That was a great promo. I don't know how anyone can deny that. The "CM Punk" chanting dickheads were drowned out. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Did someone say genetic freak?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Revann said:


> why does the audio sound pipped in?


Sounds fine to me.

Steph's boobs though!


----------



## xdryza

The sad thing is that those CM Punk chants were better than every Orton segment.


----------



## Simplyrob

damn steph and those wonderful false jubblies


----------



## Ham and Egger

The champ can't get any heat from the crowd. For shame....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

And here is HHH, opening to Punk chants.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

The annual authority opening segments.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Please Omaha shit on HHH. Please.


----------



## Punkholic

Here comes :HHH2!


----------



## etched Chaos

CM Punk chants shitting all over Steph.


----------



## Fissiks

now they are faces again lol


----------



## funnyfaces1

:lmao unk4


----------



## Emotion Blur

SAMCRO said:


> Hmmm are they heels or faces this week?


Considering Orton cut a decent promo, they're definitely faces.


----------



## truelove

this crowd is not loud enough


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Still in love with Stephanie's tits after all these years.

More Punk chants for the win!


----------



## The Absolute

Another CM Punk chant. Lol Jesus Christ.


----------



## CoverD

Here come the Punk chats...yessss


----------



## KuritaDavion

Randy - I'm the main attraction.

:HHH Really?


----------



## MECCA1

Stephanie is gettin those grandma arms, but those tits look delicious..


----------



## Peapod

Orton's promo work has improved.


----------



## BigEMartin

I love how no one is interested in this storyline lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Steph's dressed like she's auditioning for American Horror Story


----------



## WWE

Omaha isn't loud enough with the chants :ti

They gave up again :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

This crowd need to stop fucking dying out after chanting for 10 seconds fuck sake.


----------



## Shadowcran

Well, can someone call the police...Randy has murdered the crowd.

CM Punk chants abound!


----------



## birthday_massacre

This crowd is lazy, they start to chant then stop after 5 seconds.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Well, at least the crowd is trying bless them


----------



## checkcola

Orton vs the Authority, hate this sub-plot


----------



## Redzero

CM PUNK


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## World's Best

"Listen to this WWE Universe, let's go Sheamus!" :lawler


----------



## CJohn3:16

They should be chanting CM PUNK - YES YES YES!


----------



## hag

Stephs tits though!!! :homer :lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Steph's tits star of the show, thus far.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

lol, they're getting louder.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ugly ass dress.


Bitch dress like a school teacher


----------



## TJC93

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> CM Punk walking out seems to have screwed Daniel Bryan - no more chants for Bryan...



Just what Punk wanted


----------



## VRsick

Steph has big arms.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Stephanie so classy.


----------



## Prayer Police

They're not saying "CM Punk". They saying "See me dump".


----------



## RiverFenix

Stephanie looks pained...


----------



## SP103

Do they hear it? YES YES YES


----------



## ABrown

:ti weak crowd. Punk chants last like 10 seconds


----------



## Captain Edd

Yeah Randal, listen to Mommy :lol


----------



## brandiexoxo

Lmao. This is the best thing they can do is just ignore the chants. Don't acknowledge or even make a twitch.

Feed off the DB love and start from scratch. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Busaiku

Pussy crowd, chant longer!


----------



## JamesK

Lol at the butthurt marks that are annoyed from the CM Punk chants.. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Punkholic

Those Punk chants doe! :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos

They're muting the crowd bad, tsk tsk WWE.


----------



## LigerJ81




----------



## Man of Tomorrow

World's Best said:


> "Listen to this WWE Universe, let's go Sheamus!" :lawler


:lmao


----------



## Bluewolf

Good cue for Bryan to appear, but no it's HHH. Fuck me the writers really want a revolt don't they.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Weak crowd they will come back here in two weeks.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Why are the fans chanting "See them dunk!"? This isn't NBA.


----------



## Chan Hung

Amber B said:


> Orton's on that good cocaine. It's gon' be good.


Orton on Cocaine ----- That's not a bad thing..that's a good thing! :rko2


----------



## shutupchico

orton and helmsley really need to just go away.


----------



## dan the marino

truelove said:


> this crowd is not loud enough


It's Nebraska, I'm amazed there's any sort of reaction at all.


----------



## SPCDRI

"You come out here week after week and say the same things..."

COMING FROM TRIPLE H. JESUS UNAWARENESS FROM THE HOLY CROSS CHRIST


----------



## Y2-Jerk

But Cena usuallly says the same thing over and over?


----------



## Lok

oh HHH :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue

The fuck is Steph wearing?!


----------



## checkcola

heh... Yes Chants


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Ow its babyface hunter tonight :hhh2


----------



## TJC93

Crowd feels like Smackdown


----------



## BlueRover

Holy SHIT. HHH talking about Randy while actually referring to Punk. Shove that CM Bitch.


----------



## hag

So tired of this stupid storyline with "The Authority" 

Oh they are putting their faith in someone else? Didn't they JUST do that with him before TLC? Before Battleground?


----------



## RiverFenix

The crowd has the attention span of a gnat...


----------



## SubZero3:16

This crowd has no heart


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## FCP

Orton vs Cesaro should be good whenever we see it.


----------



## Thad Castle

HHH looks like he is getting in shape. Must be ready for that Mania pay day.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

There is the DB megapush you guys want.


----------



## Fissiks

huh?


----------



## World's Best

Steph looks jacked.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

How long is this Randy v. Authority angle going to go on?


----------



## xD7oom

DB vs. Orton part 739837838337


----------



## Sinisterness

I don't believe in what they're doing. I think its a trick.


----------



## Mainboy

HHH :lol


----------



## 751161

If only RAW was in Chicago tonight. unk3


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao at trips


----------



## gaz0301

Can't quite figure out if I like Steph for her heel persona, or for her personalities.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

why is hunter 'yessing'?


----------



## Omega Creed

:lol at trips trollin


----------



## -XERO-

Triple H
:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16

Hhh and steph switch heel to face so often. Fucking idiots.


----------



## VILLAIN

This crowd has been piped surely? the YES chant would of been louder


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Oh shit


----------



## VRsick

lol whatever they can do to make people forget about cm punk


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

After that comment, expect 100+ threads for Daniel Bryan tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger

HHH that fucking leech.


----------



## Your_Solution

HHH leading a yes chant. Christ in heaven


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## BigEMartin

HHH just buried the YES chants....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Steph and HHH - ultimate :troll


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

HHH smh


----------



## Pronk25

Peapod said:


> Orton's promo work has improved.


It's always been good, don't believe the Internet hate, same thing with Cena.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Someone gif Orton's face when they first started talking about a new face :lol


----------



## Cyon

Triple H :lmao


----------



## xdryza

This crowd sucks. If you're gonna chant, don't stop immediately. Bless them for trying.


----------



## WWE

Wait, what did they say? My mom came downstairs and started to annoy me :side:


----------



## Lok

HHH leading a Yes chant :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES 

I'm so confused as to who's a face or fucking heel!


----------



## Chrome

Triple H with some fine trollin. :lol


----------



## truelove

how pathetic of HHH


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

:lmao these fucking people


----------



## Hawkke

Ahhh now that was brilliant, way to shut the punk chant up there HHH


----------



## RDEvans

THose yeses are out of sync


----------



## CJohn3:16

So they are going to fuck Bryan in the end of the show.


----------



## H

Authority turned face. Or have they?


----------



## MECCA1

Great, another disappointing raw finish with a champion-less DB.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

What the fuck, Triple H leading a yes chant DAT APPEASING THE CROWD


----------



## Chan Hung

LMFAO at Triple H doing that "YES" gesture :hhh2


----------



## JamesK

Dat Triple H yes chant :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at HHH trolling like a boss


----------



## etched Chaos

Ugh, Authority backing bryan, cue fuckery or this whole angle has been nuked.


----------



## RandomLurker

Fuck this company


----------



## hag

Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton for the 8th fucking time.


----------



## Freeloader

TRIPS BE TROLLING - LULZ

:HHH2


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Honker put your arms down fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI

So now the heel stable that in real life has undermined Daniel Bryan for half a year is acting like they want to push Daniel Bryan?

COOL HEELS

:trips2


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao HHH doing the Yes chant. Maybe if they want to kill it that's how you do it.


----------



## Headliner

Somehow Daniel Bryan is getting pedigreed by Elimination Chamber or right after.

Orton's going to destroy Christian.
Orton will beat Ceasro clean but Ceasro will look strong.
Don't care about the other matches.


----------



## Hellknight1986

WWE throwing Dones to the WWE-Fans so they get over CM Punk leaving?


----------



## ZachS22

They are gonna screw him over


----------



## cmcabana

i think they just realized whats best for business


----------



## Leather Rebel

So, Authority are heel, face, tweeners or HHH and Steph just wanna be the center of all? Why I bother asking?


----------



## The Absolute

Lol I expect the Punk chants to continue all night.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This must be a Batista crowd. they get winded after just 10 seconds of work.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Why Daniel? LOL at HHH getting that cheap pop.


----------



## Kratosx23

DB vs Orton's gonna have a damn DQ ending like always.


----------



## Peapod

They have to mention Punk eventually. Surely...


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Confused creative are confused.


----------



## Natsuke

Fuck you, Hunter. Fuck you.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

YES YES YES STEEL CAGE OUTLAWS VS RHODES!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fpalm still going on about the Outlaws winning the belts


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Ah, right, it's "We're faces and like Bryan" week tonight, I thought that was _next_ week. Glad they cleared any confusion we may have had.


----------



## Punkholic

Triple H with that trolling. :lmao


----------



## VILLAIN

This crowd is terrible though, im off to sleep...


----------



## LKRocks

HHH is a D-Bry guy


----------



## JAROTO

The Athority is horrible. What a boring crap.


----------



## OctHar90

Are my eyes deceiving me or is Triple H leading a YES chant?


----------



## FCP

SHEILDDDDDDDD


----------



## Punked Up

:ti at people upset over Bryan vs. Orton


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Triple H felt the need for a cheap pop, hence the :yes


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Steel cage tag team match? I see some improvement tonight ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## World's Best

Dolph Ziggler does the Fameasser all the time and how many pin falls has he scored from it? :ti

PHONEY


----------



## the fox

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> This crowd has been piped surely? the YES chant would of been louder


why would they do that when they clearly want the yes chants tonight ?


----------



## ToddTheBod

How does any of this make kayfabe sense? HHH/Steph have been all over Orton for a few months but with that said, they were fully behind him. Why has that changed? Not only that but why in the world they back D-Bry tonight? Again we are talking kayfabe wise.


----------



## Aaro

lol @ you guys thinking that the outlaws devalues the tag tag titles. They've been given a massive match for the titles. this is gonna elevate tag team competition so hard!


----------



## genocide_cutter

And another 6 man tag match.


----------



## Brodus Clay

HHH o_ó


----------



## dan the marino

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Authority turned face. Or have they?


They'll screw him at Elimination Chamber.

At least this means they aren't going to toss him into the main event of Wrestlemania. Orton vs Batista, the main event we deserve.


----------



## BoundForMania

Villalltheway said:


> This crowd is nearly as small as a TNA crowd, you always know its small when they dim the lights so much.


Bullshit.


----------



## Lok

Here comes the shield


----------



## CJohn3:16

Steel Cage match where you can't escape? :ti


----------



## Cyon

Shield time


----------



## Arrogant Mog

I think HHH was trying to be a face but the crowd wasn't with him lol


----------



## cavs25

Holy crap there hasn't been a moment of silence yet
Bombamstic music, people screaming into mics....lmao


----------



## cindel25

The shield!!!!!,


----------



## Chan Hung

Shield vs. Wyatss is ---------------> :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Wyatt's promo incoming hopefully.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

The Shield! 707 lbs of BADASS COMING YOUR WAY!


----------



## Villalltheway

They trying to get some easy brownie points with the bryan stuff since punk has gone. Also crowd is going to get shit all night looks like no one has even turned - small crowd


----------



## Headliner

LOL at Seth Rollins moving his hand away from that black boy. Lucky that black father don't stab his ass.


----------



## Punkholic

The Shield! :mark:


----------



## SP103

Seth didn't want to lose to the barricade again so he flips over.


----------



## Sinisterness

Good for Rollins, he's trying a better maneuver to enter ringside.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

No botch this time, Rollins?


----------



## truelove

Shield is out too early.. better be more of them later


----------



## Snapdragon

Any Punk chants?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hag said:


> So tired of this stupid storyline with "The Authority"
> 
> Oh they are putting their faith in someone else? Didn't they JUST do that with him before TLC? Before Battleground?


It's annoying has hell. There hasn't been a week since Summerslam where The Authority haven't tested Orton. Orton wins at aPPV, presumably making the Authority happy, but then the following Raw, the Authority do something to intentionally piss Orton off to which he needs to win at the next PPV to earn their respect. Repeat at will.


----------



## bjnelson19705

birthday_massacre said:


> This must be a Batista crowd. they get winded after just 10 seconds of work.


:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

World's Best said:


> Dolph Ziggler does the Fameasser all the time and how many pin falls has he scored from it? :ti
> 
> PHONEY


Clearly the Daddys fameasser is more powerful for some reason


----------



## JAROTO

HHH and Steph are the most boring crap ever. They are the reason of the bad ratings.


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ the butthurt indy midget marks who are mad that the stupid "CM Punk" chants didn't catch on.

Haha, suck on that! :flip


----------



## Saved_masses

triple h and friends show


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Shield, solid start!


----------



## H

That Trips/Reigns staredown :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

The united states title is so irrelevant its not even funny. Why not just scrap it all together if they never intend to use it? Dean's starting to look stupid coming out with it every week now and never even acknowledging it or defending it.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Romans eyes are beautiful :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade

JamesK said:


> Lol at the butthurt marks that are annoyed from the CM Punk chants.. fpalm fpalm


LOL @ the idiots who like it. Do you not realize he walked out on us- the fans. Anyone condoning it is a blind Punk mark.


----------



## Chan Hung

Basically Triple H will destroy DB and face him at Mania lol


----------



## Simplyrob

even though its way too early Reigns vs HHH would be a great match


----------



## The Absolute

Shield vs. Wyatts should be a good one.


----------



## Freeloader

birthday_massacre said:


> This must be a Batista crowd. they get winded after just 10 seconds of work.


It's Omaha right? They're terrible. 

I keep eagerly watching the shield enter now to see Rollins fall over the barricade again.


----------



## birthday_massacre

ToddTheBod said:


> How does any of this make kayfabe sense? HHH/Steph have been all over Orton for a few months but with that said, they were fully behind him. Why has that changed? Not only that but why in the world they back D-Bry tonight? Again we are talking kayfabe wise.


Maybe they think if they back DB it will kill his cheers

Reverse psychology


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Hey that replay didn't have the pipped in "Roman Reigns" Chants.


----------



## y2j4lyf

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They'll screw him at Elimination Chamber.
> 
> At least this means they aren't going to toss him into the main event of Wrestlemania. Orton vs Batista, the main event we deserve.


Wtf did we do to deserve that


----------



## Hawkke

Revann said:


> why does the audio sound pipped in?


Because they were being toned out.


----------



## JAROTO

They should start a "Fuck you Hunter" chant


----------



## SubZero3:16

Trips doing yes chants :lol well good night folks everything has bee done


----------



## Buckley

I bet it will be vs The Usos and Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Commercial time.


----------



## KuritaDavion

It's like Roman Reigns is posing specifically to get the fangirls in the Shield thread off.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

They'll face The Uso's and Christian!


----------



## Punkholic

So, do you guys think WWE will acknowledge the Seahawks mentioning Bryan on Twitter?


----------



## Max Mouse

What a crappy crowd.... barely any cm punk chants...... I wanted something to actually talk about... and worth enough to be put on the wrestling news sites... If they want CM punk back they got to chant all night like crazy


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Orton's on that good cocaine. It's gon' be good.





Chan Hung said:


> Orton on Cocaine ----- That's not a bad thing..that's a good thing! :rko2


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at Reigns "that's how I roll" look.


----------



## Thad Castle

RandomLurker said:


> Fuck this company


What? You're not satisfied that Bryan may get a push?


----------



## Fargerov

RandomLurker said:


> Fuck this company


Nothing has even happened yet. lol


----------



## Saved_masses

what if Punk interferes in the main event


----------



## JamesK

CHIcagoMade said:


> LOL @ the idiots who like it. Do you not realize he walked out on us- the fans. Anyone condoning it is a blind Punk mark.


Yeah he walked out on us because this company was treating the fans and him so nice...What a prick..


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Headliner said:


> Somehow Daniel Bryan is getting pedigreed by Elimination Chamber or right after.
> 
> Orton's going to destroy Christian.
> Orton will beat Ceasro clean but Ceasro will look strong.
> Don't care about the other matches.


If anything Orton's match with Christian will be closely contested and will without a doubt be the best one out of all the singles matches that he has.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I love that determination in the eyes of Rollins as he hypes up Roman pre-fight. Ambrose being all restless and fidgety as per usual. So Uso's and Big E, or Sheamus, Mysterio and.. Cena? I dunno...


----------



## Buckley

Max Mouse said:


> What a crappy crowd.... barely any cm punk chants...... I wanted something to actually talk about... and worth enough to be put on the wrestling news sites...


They chanted for Punk as soon as Orton was on the mic...

Do you expect them to stand up and chant CM Punk for 3 hours straight?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Punkholic said:


> So, do you guys think WWE will acknowledge the Seahawks mentioning Bryan on Twitter?


Most likely later on


----------



## brandiexoxo

Max Mouse said:


> What a crappy crowd.... barely any cm punk chants...... I wanted something to actually talk about... and worth enough to be put on the wrestling news sites...


You watching wrestling for the wrong reasons then.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader

is it me, or is Raw having better commercials than the Superbowl? Other than the Radio Shack one of course...


----------



## Punkholic

I'm 90% sure The Shield will face The Usos & Rey.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Fuck Poobraska.


----------



## theatb

I know it won't happen but what if Punk just walked out randomly? Or just appeared in the crowd out of nowhere? This will be a good night, though, already enjoying the chants.


----------



## HouseofPunk

Ahh bed time I think.. at least I can start getting early nights on monday now!


----------



## Headliner

TheGMofGods said:


> If anything Orton's match with Christian will be closely contested and will without a doubt be the best one out of all the singles matches that he has.


What's the point in making Christian look strong? Orton will probably just win clean with his last few signature moves. 

I guess as a face they should make Christian look strong but there's zero faith in Christian.


----------



## The Absolute

Booyaka!!


----------



## Sinisterness

Buckley said:


> They chanted for Punk as soon as Orton was on the mic...
> 
> Do you expect them to stand up and chant CM Punk for 3 hours straight?












Yes.


----------



## Punkholic

I knew it. :lmao


----------



## TJC93

Freeloader said:


> is it me, or is Raw having better commercials than the Superbowl? Other than the Radio Shack one of course...



Dunno but its having more breaks than the Superbowl


----------



## JAROTO

The Authority is what is ruining the WWE. They are so boring. Not face not heels not even tweeners. Boring as hell.


----------



## Chan Hung

Punkholic said:


> I'm 90% sure The Shield will face The Usos & Rey.


haha so far you're 1/3 right lmfao


----------



## Xtremeee

Snapdragon said:


> Any Punk chants?


twice but not loud enough


----------



## Cyon

BOOYAKA OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## birthday_massacre

what kind of random match is this?


----------



## SPCDRI

Silent, dead crowd is silent and dead.


----------



## Freeloader

Saved_masses said:


> what if Punk interferes in the main event


It would be great if he came back at WM, screwed over Bryan against Batista, and formed a new stable with Batista. It would be fucking great.


----------



## Buckley

Buckley said:


> I bet it will be vs The Usos and Rey Mysterio.


Welp, 1 for 3.


----------



## xD7oom

Only 15 mins and I already feel sleepy, wow :lmao


----------



## Amber B

That struggle line on Ambrose is a damn struggle. 



But I'd still lose all my morals and still let him break my back. Only once, though then I'd run.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Kofi, Big E and Rey. What a random ass team. The Cripple, Booty and SKILLZ.


----------



## Headliner

Give the blacks the jobber entrance. As long as Big E doesn't take the pin I don't care. Big E needs to look like a beast in a losing effort.


----------



## SP103

is Lesnar in the house or should we call it an early night?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Saved_masses said:


> what if Punk interferes in the main event


----------



## Natsuke

Oh god. Kill me.


----------



## LateTrain27

Why isn't Big E in a fued for his IC Title?


----------



## H

Waste of a Shield match here.


----------



## World's Best

Pointless match :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

The IC champ get the jobber entrance.... fpalm


----------



## Hawkke

Holy shit is this match happening again?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

The only thing Big E needs to be fighting with right now are some bra straps


----------



## hng13

ugh, I just can't stand to watch Rey Mysterio anymore.


----------



## MECCA1

It's Kpfi's turn to eat a shield pin..


----------



## Sinisterness

Now they're chanting for Rey?


----------



## hag

Watching Family Guy. Bye folks.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mysterio to get that spear again.


----------



## Londrick

What happened so far?


----------



## Therapy

Lol.. I'm shocked Rey is in a match he can stand for 98% of


----------



## Arcade

Rey, Kofi, and Big E. Should be a good match.


----------



## GCA-FF

Mysterio t get dat spear! :reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at JBL pointing out Ambrose not defending the title on TV


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Headliner said:


> Give the blacks the jobber entrance. As long as Big E doesn't take the pin I don't care. *Big E needs to look like a beast in a losing effort.*


THIS


----------



## RyanPelley

Someone tell me when this match ends.


----------



## Punkholic

Wow, crowd is already dead.


----------



## Soulrollins

Choke2Death said:


> lol @ the butthurt indy midget marks who are mad that the stupid "CM Punk" chants didn't catch on.
> 
> Haha, suck on that! :flip


Calling someone midget.. When I bet you are a fat small piece of crap. Grow up freak. The night is young.


----------



## FCP

Lol JBL, good stuff.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This face team is the mid card version of Cena, Bryan, and Sheamus from last week.


----------



## brandiexoxo

SP103 said:


> is Lesnar in the house or should we call it an early night?


Won't be on until Raw after EC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove

Ambrose being Rollins so far taking the early bumps


----------



## chops52

I live in Omaha. Not at the show, I had to work late, but just got a call from by buddy at the show and he said they are throwing out anyone that starts the CM Punk chants.He said they also took all punk signs and anyone wearing the punk shirts are being watched by security. He said it is pretty bad. He asked how loud the chants were on TV because he said it was almost the whole place was chanting. I said it did not come off that loud. He said he has not seen this much security at a WWE event ever. That may be a reason why the chants are not lasting very long.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol why the fuck do they have to throw 3 random guys together?


----------



## AyrshireBlue

What a random team!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Why is Langston in this match? Could they really not give the INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION his own fucking segment? WWE's favorite crutch is "pointless feud only held together by a belt" and they aren't even bothering to do that.


----------



## Lok

Monkey Flip!


----------



## CJohn3:16

Holy crap, they are talking about how Ambrose never defends the title :ti


----------



## Banez

You know, if Cena has eye injury he could really refreshen up his character.. and start wear eyepatch n call himself Pirate John.


----------



## VRsick

Surprised JBL brought up the fact that ambrose never defends the title.


----------



## Omega Creed

nice lil Big E action early in raw...ill take it. wish it was a singles match tho.


----------



## genocide_cutter

Whens the last time Dean defended the U.s title?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Great point by JBL. Ambrose a paper champion


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This is why I hate watching live, I can't fastforward.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Kofi's tropical skittles pants are hurting my eyes.


----------



## Bookockey

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Steel cage tag team match? I see some improvement tonight ladies and gentlemen.


 Stone Cold ET > Orton


----------



## Snapdragon

Punkholic said:


> Wow, crowd is already dead.


Crowd sucks anyway


----------



## Revann

I dunno if its the stream I am watching but doesnt the sound lever for the crowd sound like it was lowered?


----------



## gaz0301

So JBL would have the US title defended more regularly AND get rid of Cole?!

Give that man his way!


----------



## World's Best

Reigns getting crowd reactions haha


----------



## truelove

acknowledging and kinda putting ambrose down with his number of days as U.S champ


----------



## Lariat From Hell

I hope Rollins gets the pin, he's going to be the real star of the Shield.


----------



## Sinisterness

CM Punk returns with JTG.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Punkholic

Yeah, no way The Shield is losing this match...


----------



## Xapury

Reigns getting those vaginal fluid cheers already... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok

Emotion Blur said:


> Why is Langston in this match? Could they really not give the INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION his own fucking segment? WWE's favorite crutch is "pointless feud only held together by a belt" and they aren't even bothering to do that.



Well the US champ is on the other side, soo maybe slowly furthering the story between US and UC champ? *shurgs*


----------



## H

Still can't with Joey's tights with SKILLZ on them. :lmao


----------



## RobertC

So Bryan vs Orton is for the title or not?


----------



## Choke2Death

Respect for the crowd so far, not buying into this smark bullshit other than the few losers who tried for 5 seconds before realizing they're wasting energy.



Soulrollins said:


> Calling someone midget.. When I bet you are a fat small piece of crap. Grow up freak. The night is young.


Haha, no. I'm not fat at all and stand at 6 feet. Nice try, though.


----------



## Chan Hung

So what is the point of DB beats Orton tonight?!?!? Does he get the title or something?


----------



## Arya Dark

Revann said:


> I dunno if its the stream I am watching but doesnt the sound lever for the crowd sound like it was lowered?


*Doesn't seem like it to me.*


----------



## HHHGame78

Poor Omaha, they are trying to start chants, but they fizzle out so fast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

birthday_massacre said:


> what kind of random match is this?


The kind of match you'd expect, hence the fuckery.


----------



## #Mark

Omaha is terrible.


----------



## chops52

Snapdragon said:


> Crowd sucks anyway


Read my post you might understand


----------



## KuritaDavion

The hell was that elbow drop Dean?

"I'm go left, I'm go right, fuck it I'll just drop it here."


----------



## Lariat From Hell

truelove said:


> acknowledging and kinda putting Ambrose down with his number of days as U.S champ


Needs to give up the title and give it to some midcarder who would benefit from it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Wwe are muting out the crowds all of sudden you hear chants and then they dim away


----------



## Jerichoholic274

i love that it's a six man tag, but only two members of the shield are wrestling. What's the bet reigns will get the win?


----------



## Punked Up

No clue how people could find a way to complain about this match. It's been fine, not every segment is Rock vs. Stone Cold


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

Revann said:


> I dunno if its the stream I am watching but doesnt the sound lever for the crowd sound like it was lowered?


I'm watching it on TV and it's definitely been lowered


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Kofi still wrestling in those Laffy Taffy tights I see. 

#SqueegeeManSwag

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Bookockey said:


> Stone Cold ET > Orton


Thank you sir. 

*Hands you a beer*

*hits stunner*


----------



## Saved_masses

"triple h, Stephanie mcmahon" trending

and unk


----------



## Daiko

Rey / Rollins :mark::mark:


Reigns :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

RAW in Omaha tonight :hmm:

Does Sting not hail from Omaha...?


----------



## Shadowcran

chops52 said:


> I live in Omaha. Not at the show, I had to work late, but just got a call from by buddy at the show and he said they are throwing out anyone that starts the CM Punk chants.He said they also took all punk signs and anyone wearing the punk shirts are being watched by security. He said it is pretty bad. He asked how loud the chants were on TV because he said it was almost the whole place was chanting. I said it did not come off that loud. He said he has not seen this much security at a WWE event ever. That may be a reason why the chants are not lasting very long.


This sounded contrived until I glanced at the crowd right after reading this and saw multiple security people moving through them...wtf?


----------



## Amber B

Can this little bitch bastard retire already?


----------



## Born of Osiris

So tired of these pointless shitty filler matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Too bad this Raw wasn't in NY/NJ or Chicago.


----------



## Sinisterness

I heard a mix of "You F**ked Up" and "619" chants


----------



## Punkholic

I got a feeling this is the type of crowd that would go crazy for Cena.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

"And the CM Punk" is trending on twitter


----------



## ABrown

Reigns with dem springs :banderas


----------



## Headliner

Ooooooohh shit. Joey finally stopped fucking smiling. He was ready to TURN UP on Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Absolute

I like Cole could hear those faint 619 chants, yet nobody acknowledged the CM Punk chants earlier. This company...


----------



## Captain Edd

Yay more ads


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Another commercial?

unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger

Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


----------



## World's Best

Banez said:


> You know, if Cena has eye injury he could really refreshen up his character.. and start wear eyepatch n call himself Pirate John.


By day he's mild mannered backstage reporter, John Cena.

By night he's Cap'n Long John Cenawalker!


----------



## kokepepsi

DOn't usually hate on crowds but these fuckers are killing all the momentum the chants
had built up


----------



## SP103

Throwing Mysterio in with the Shield is like taking a dump in a gold toilet. It's still shitty.


----------



## ABrown

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Kofi still wrestling in those Laffy Taffy tights I see.
> 
> #SqueegeeManSwag
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti


----------



## Thad Castle

Really? Two commercial breaks in the first match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RAW is COMMERCIALS.


----------



## Cyon

Kofi gonna turn into a vicious wildcat now. WATCH OUT REIGNS


----------



## Culturalseeker

Nice Superman Punch and powerbomb combo from Rollins & Reigns.


----------



## Bushmaster

Punked Up said:


> No clue how people could find a way to complain about this match. It's been fine, not every segment is Rock vs. Stone Cold


You gotta understand. People love to complain, even during good matches. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JAROTO

LOL the WWE is so lost.


----------



## just_one

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


nothing:genius


----------



## LKRocks

The chants start and fizzle so fast. How weird


----------



## CJohn3:16

Reigns will get the pin on Mysteiro.


----------



## Evolution

Kofi gonna get buried more than usual tonight for being Punks road bitch.


----------



## Soulrollins

Choke2Death said:


> Respect for the crowd so far, not buying into this smark bullshit other than the few losers who tried for 5 seconds before realizing they're wasting energy.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no. *I'm not fat at all and stand at 6 feet.* Nice try, though.


Yeah, right.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


Killing whatever momentum the match he's in has?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

World's Best said:


> "Listen to this WWE Universe, let's go Sheamus!" :lawler


That joke got old a long time ago. You say it all the time and literally no one laughs at it. Enough already.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Roman Reigns is the man, he should be who the crowd cheers for, not goatface Daniel Bryan. Roman Reigns, woo


----------



## Chrome

Shadowcran said:


> This sounded contrived until I glanced at the crowd right after reading this and saw multiple security people moving through them...wtf?


Noticed that too. :lol

HEIL MCMAHON!!!! :vince5


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, how I wish this Raw would have been in Chicago...


----------



## xdryza

This fake fighting is getting in the way of my commercials!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Were those 619 chants piped in?


----------



## La Parka

Love watching The Shield wrestle, its really something I look forward to every week.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


Pre-show is what he deserves


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


Eating a taco.


----------



## LateTrain27

This match better end with Rey getting speared to hell by Reigns again. Never get tired of that.


----------



## Sinisterness

That spear from Reigns to Mysterio on Smackdown thoe.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

JamesK said:


> Yeah he walked out on us because this company was treating the fans and him so nice...What a prick..


Are you Punk? Are you with the company? Then you don't have any clue why he walked out. Only thing you know is he walked out on the company and the fans. So stop with those reasons made up just to give a known prick the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

LKRocks said:


> The chants start and fizzle so fast. How weird


I smell fuckery.....


----------



## DesolationRow

OMAHA

Also, they need to merge the two midcard championships, too.


----------



## JAROTO

HHH looks like a gorilla in a suit. I just can't buy him as a corporate guy.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Loving al the conspiracists in here.


----------



## TJC93

Punkholic said:


> Oh, how I wish this Raw would have been in Chicago...




So all the retards could chant for a guy that's seemingly walked out on them right before he goes back there?


----------



## Max Mouse

Buckley said:


> They chanted for Punk as soon as Orton was on the mic...
> 
> Do you expect them to stand up and chant CM Punk for 3 hours straight?



Uhh yeah? lol... that small chant for cm punk was so whack it makes zack ryder push chants golden


----------



## SP103

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


Recovering from another devastating knee injury as McMahon signs him for another 7 years.


----------



## Amber B

Calm your tits, Reigns :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


I'll take a guess and say pre-show.


----------



## Waffelz

Could not give a fuck about Mysterio who can only do two moves nowadays and that pleb Kofi.


----------



## Arya Dark

The Absolute said:


> I like Cole could hear those faint 619 chants, yet nobody acknowledged the CM Punk chants earlier. This company...


*Why would they acknowledge someone that left?*


----------



## The Absolute

If this were a REAL city (like Chicago, NYC or London), they'd be chanting Punk's name non-stop.


----------



## chops52

Shadowcran said:


> This sounded contrived until I glanced at the crowd right after reading this and saw multiple security people moving through them...wtf?


I thought the same thing but I have to believe my friend. He said it kind of sucks. Because he is not even a punk fan but is sitting by a few guys with punk tshirts and he said security is litterally sitting right next to them. He is pissed because he paid good money and did not want some rent a cop sitting next to him the hole night. The beer garnden they have for basketball games is blocked by the Jumbotron so he says he and my other friends my start walking around looking for something better.


----------



## Thad Castle

Ready for Rey to get speared into the mat.


----------



## Hawkke

Freeloader said:


> is it me, or is Raw having better commercials than the Superbowl? Other than the Radio Shack one of course...


I have seen commercials that were all plain spoken words with only text and no pictures that were better than 97% of the Superbowl commercials


----------



## Superhippy

This company is a joke. Heavy Security all over the arena just to stop the CM Punk chants + piping in 619 chants. If they try to pull that heavy security crap in Chicago there is going to be a riot.


----------



## hng13

Man, Reigns has that running head kick on the side of the apron down to a science.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

10 million people downloaded the WWE App

10 million people never used it again.


----------



## cavs25

They are going to kill Bryan....
Imagine Austin with Vince endorsing him during his prime....


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Fucking marks with their yes tweets. Keep the yes! chants for the arenas don't fucking embarrass us on twitter.


----------



## World's Best

TheGMofGods said:


> That joke got old a long time ago. You say it all the time and literally no one laughs at it. Enough already.


If Cena can get away with doing the same stuff all the time, why can't I?! *madface*


----------



## LateTrain27

LOL at "The CM Punk" is trending on twitter.


----------



## Shadowcran

Yeah, the chants of 619 seemed piped in..This manipulation of sound is getting Naziesque.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

This match is good


----------



## Lok

BOOTY!


----------



## truelove

The Shield look less dominating than the past... im not sure how to put my finger on it


----------



## Omega_VIK

I love me some Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B

Those titties, though.


----------



## Punked Up

Big E. is so awesome.


----------



## Thad Castle

Big E is kicking some ass!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

it's amazing that wwe see reigns as the breakout from the shield when Ambrose gives performances like that.


----------



## hng13

I really hope that'snot true about security throwing people out and taking signs. That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I can hear chants and then I can hear them fading out. What could be causing this... some of them maybe sound piped in, is that just the skeptic in me?


----------



## xD7oom

Blood :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*OH WOW!*


----------



## xdryza

Reigns got a cut.


----------



## Big Dog

Reigns is bleeding hugely.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

damn he's bloodied


----------



## The Absolute

The fuck happened to Reigns? He's bleeding like a son of a bitch.


----------



## VRsick

jesus big e killed reigns


----------



## Chrome

Damn, Reigns is busted open.


----------



## Snapdragon

Big E is fucking insane

Who the fuck said he wasn't athletic?


----------



## DesolationRow

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone has a guess to what Mysterio might be doing at Mania?


Word was a few weeks ago that Rey wanted a "Mask vs. Hair" match with Del Rio at WrestleMania. They might as well do it because I have no idea what else you do with Del Rio, either. Just give them eight minutes, have ADR go over even though he'll never _get_ over no matter what he does and have Rey retire. 

Rey cannot go anymore, it's sad.


----------



## MECCA1

Damn lagnston just detsroyed reigns.. lmaoo


----------



## H

How did Reigns get cut?


----------



## Prayer Police

damn, he's busted open


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns is Bleeding


----------



## KuritaDavion

Damn Big E fucked up Roman's face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:damn

At them letting Big E make Reigns look like a child, on Raw.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Is Reigns missing a fucking eye? Jesus.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My boy Reigns is busted open hard way! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

DarkStark said:


> *Why would they acknowledge someone that left?*


They only would if it was a work. But if he legit quit, I can't see them brining attention to it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Nasty cut on Reigns


----------



## cavs25

Those WWE 2k14 reactions


WOAHHHHH!!
AHHHHHHHH!
EEHHHHHHH!
UHHHHHH!


----------



## LKRocks

REINGS IS BUSTED OPEN KANG BAH GAWD


----------



## Bubba Chuck

DAT BOY REIGNS BLEEDING :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

FUCK Reigns is busted


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit reigns is busted up


----------



## Hammertron

how did the cut happen??


----------



## Annihilus

WWE is in a really vulnerable spot right now, as much as I hate Cena imagine how screwed they'd be if he got injured right now? or if Lesnar went back to UFC before WM? they'd be absolutely fucked.

Makes me question WWE's future if they are unable to create new stars and are so transparently reliant on older stars and part-timers to sell the big PPVs. it's their own fault too for maintaining 100% control over their talent nowadays and not letting them explore ventures outside wrestling.. nobody is allowed to become bigger than the WWE ever since Rock and Lesnar did it.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Reigns has crimson eyeliner.


----------



## Lok

WARPAINT!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

holy shit, wtf happened to Reigns


----------



## Leon Knuckles

REIGN BUSTED OPEN OMG THATS NOT PG


----------



## Punkholic

Holy fuck, Reigns' eye.


----------



## truelove

:evil:reigns is bloody wtf


----------



## ABrown

Superman dat hoe! :mark:

ugh Ambrose :ann1


----------



## ZachS22

That blood though


----------



## Headliner

Big E is a beast and that finish sucked. I don't care if it's to tease conflict.


----------



## Arcade

Reigns bleeding?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Ambrose with the robbery.


----------



## Thad Castle

Unification match at Mania?


----------



## Cyon

Ambrose :lol

Dat crack in the shield


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Finally Dean!


----------



## Amber B

Roman's eye is fucked.


----------



## Aficionado

Ahh, Dean. You selfish heel you.


----------



## LateTrain27

Ambrose getting booed for taking himself in.


----------



## dan the marino

That was a pretty good match.

lol at Big E though. He's fallen off his tracks pretty quickly.


----------



## The Absolute

Reigns vs. Dino. Plant those fucking seeds, man.


----------



## RDEvans

Hey wwe way to go making your IC champ look weak fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Reigns about to spear a bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23

FINALLY Ambrose wins a fucking match. Do this more often WWE.

WYATT'S COMING


----------



## Sinisterness

Here they come!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Shame Big E had to take the pin.


----------



## #Mark

Why is Big E losing clean?


----------



## GCA-FF

Holy $#!t, Reigns' eye, Batman!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

here we go..


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Wyatts and Sheild :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dirty Dean stealing a victory from Reigns.

Not sure why Reigns is getting pissed, tag teams tag themselves in all the time.

Guess this is foreshadowing for when Rollins takes the US title off of Ambrose


----------



## DesolationRow

DarkStark said:


> *Why would they acknowledge someone that left?*


For, uh... REASONS! :lol

Ouch, Reigns is a bloody mess~!


----------



## Phillies3:16

I see a best in the world sign so we will have to see if it gets taken


----------



## Punkholic

Yep, Shield is breaking up at EC.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Ahh, the good ol' "tag myself in" spot to start a team break-up.


----------



## LigerJ81

Reigns like I'm Bleeding and you took my pin

Ambrose like :draper2


----------



## Fissiks

Ambrose won a match for the shield :mark:


----------



## LKRocks

Goddamn Bray is such a larger than life character


----------



## Cyon

WYATT FAMILY


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn i wish Shield would last longer together..sucks they're breaking up already


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Ambrose carrying around that barrel of Morton's just so he can be ready to throw salt in the game. :floyd1 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## murder

cavs25 said:


> Imagine Austin with Vince endorsing him during his prime....


Austin and McMahon were on the same page several times before Austin's heel turn. I don't see the problem


----------



## Irish Jet

This feud could have lasted months into WM. Should still be epic.


----------



## SP103

They are moving the wyatts away from Bryan and more towards Shield and Cena. Thank god.


----------



## Peapod

Bray Wyatt is gonna be massiveeeeee.


----------



## kokepepsi

That pawn line was really fucking good


----------



## RyanPelley

TURF WAR!


----------



## LateTrain27

Why THE HELL did Fox8 just do an ad break in the middle of a Wyatt promo?!


----------



## DesolationRow

#Mark said:


> Why is Big E losing clean?


Because TNA exists to make WWE look like they know what they are doing, when, in fact, they do not.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Fuck me with a cucumber that Wyatt Is fucking God on mic


----------



## Thad Castle

Sweet! This feud may be built properly!


----------



## Punkholic

Can't wait for Shield/Wyatts at EC! :mark:


----------



## chops52

hng13 said:


> I really hope that'snot true about security throwing people out and taking signs. That's absolutely ridiculous.


I hope it is not too but my friend just texted me that the people that got taken from their seats have not returned. I told him to keep me posted because that sounds fucking crazy. He said the atmosphere is super dead there right now.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

LigerJ81 said:


> Reigns like I'm Bleeding and you took my pin
> 
> Ambrose like :draper2


Bruh gotta pay the bills.

Why is Langston losing clean?


----------



## FCP

"RUN"


----------



## xdryza

Great promo from Wyatt as always.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bray Wyatt certainly studied many Jake Roberts promos


----------



## dan the marino

God damn does Bray have the best gimmick in the past 10 years or what.


----------



## theatb

Luke Harper + Promos = Entertained


----------



## KuritaDavion

The fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Aficionado

I want Ambrose to offer a rebuttal.


----------



## The Absolute

Dino was like "come and get it, bitch."

Seriously. Wyatts vs. Shield should be amazing.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Big E taking the pin in a match with Mysterio and Kofi? Why?


----------



## genocide_cutter

The shield vs. The Wyatts have Match of the year written all over it


----------



## Amber B

I get about 5 Wyatts at the library every day. Makes no type of damn sense- just up their meds and give them more pencils.


----------



## Lok

Oooooooh, I liked it!


----------



## Headliner

I'm looking forward to Shield/Wyatts moreso than the WWE title match.


----------



## Buckley

So awesome.

Glad they are giving Harper some time to speak as well.


----------



## truelove

that was fucking great by bray


----------



## Kratosx23

AHHHHHHHHHHHH SO GOOD!!!!! :wyatt :wyatt :wyatt


----------



## The Brown Horatio

I thought Big E was getting a push.


----------



## checkcola

"Face of the WWE" on a pole match


----------



## CoverD

I hope to god this storyline goes somewhere unlike the useless 2 week stint with the Wyatts and Daniel Bryan that could have been EPIC.


----------



## y2j4lyf

RUN


----------



## LKRocks

Man, the Wyatt family is awesome


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Man Bray is incredible.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Simply amazing, I got choked up!

:mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Man, the Shield/Wyatt storyline has got me hooked. I wish they would save this for Wrestlemania, but at least they're doing it before they break up the team, which I give WWE a lot of credit for.


----------



## Chrome

Nice to see Shield/Wyatts getting actual build.


----------



## DesolationRow

This is some brilliant storytelling, using Wyatt's character strengths to manipulate the Shield into self-destruction. Doubtless thought up by Wyatt and perhaps some of the other workers themselves.


----------



## Thad Castle

Awesome! So pumped for Wyatts and shield!


----------



## birthday_massacre

4th adbreak in 30 minutes

#RAW-IS-Commeicals


----------



## Punkholic

Bray never fails to impress me with his promos. They're always great. :clap


----------



## ZachS22

RUN!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

The 'he' that bray refers to is the devil, who is the shield's king that they don't know that they're defending. Did I get it right?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Awesome promo from the Wyatt's. They have enough weeks to make this feud must see at the ppv.


----------



## Cyon

Good stuff by the Wyatts


----------



## BrendenPlayz

LateTrain27 said:


> Why THE HELL did Fox8 just do an ad break in the middle of a Wyatt promo?!


idfk missed pretty much all of it too ffs.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Bray Wyatt's gimmick is so good. His acting and mic skills are insanely good.


----------



## gaz0301

I was unsure whether to watch Raw tonight after everything, but I was curious to see what direction they went.

However, that promo has totally justified everything so for me. Brilliant promo. Loving Wyatt more by the day.


----------



## Waffelz

Amber B said:


> I get about 5 Wyatts at the library every day. Makes no type of damn sense- just up their meds and give them more pencils.


----------



## Sinisterness

FCP said:


> "RUN"


Nice promo from Harper.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Good Wyatt promo. Better than his usual ramblings.


----------



## Omega_VIK

All I want tonight is a good Cesaro match


----------



## Culturalseeker

Absolutely insane promo from the Wyatt Family. I'm so hyped for this feud! :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Shield/Wyatts at EC is going to be an amazing match! :mark:


----------



## morris3333

Mysterio is likely wrestle on Pre-show at wrestlemania.

orton go to beat bryan with help from kane.


----------



## Arcade

Just because Big E got pinned doesn't mean it's the end of him.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Very good promo by Bray, but we need the Shield to make their own promo on the Wyatts.


----------



## JAROTO

The son of the IRS is awesome.


----------



## hng13

God damn, those Wyatt promos are excellent. :mark:


----------



## Sinisterness

DB Theme on HRBLOCK :O


----------



## Arya Dark

*Dean was just trying to protect his partner there.... couldn't take a chance on him doing a spear while so bloody.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LMAO Rhodes immitating Road Dogg on the app.


----------



## Thad Castle

Sweet. Robin Williams in a commercial!


----------



## joeycalz

Wyatt is playing Axis and Allies and most of the rest of the roster is playing checkers. He's just so unreal on the mic. He's a mix of Jake Roberts and early-WWF Mankind.


----------



## Tony

Not the best Shield match, but it was still good. Roman looking like a badass with that cut over his eye and Dean stealing the pin away from him leading to more dissension within the group is interesting.

Bray's promo was awesome as always and it makes me even more hyped up for their match.


----------



## Punkholic

That commercial always makes me think Bryan is on TV. :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Arrogant Mog said:


> Simply amazing, I got choked up!
> 
> :mark:


LMFAO chill out. It was an awesome promo tho EC is gonna be LIVE!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Punkholic said:


> Shield/Wyatts at EC is going to be an amazing match! :mark:


Could not agree more :clap


----------



## Arya Dark

*Every time I see a Wyatt promo I get homesick. *


----------



## Bushmaster

I'd be enjoying the Wyatts vs Shield if Dean and Roman tension wasn't so painfully obvious. Maybe they're making it look like Wyatts winning just to swerve me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Culturalseeker

Arcade said:


> Just because Big E got pinned doesn't mean it's the end of him.


I hope Big E's push sure does continue. He has tonnes of potential.


----------



## Evolution

These popeyes ads are killing me.


----------



## genocide_cutter

You fuckin' wit' my loot. When you late on yo' child support


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

There's the Bryan/Seahawks reference.


----------



## World's Best

joeycalz said:


> Wyatt is playing Axis and Allies and most of the rest of the roster is playing checkers. He's just so unreal on the mic. He's a mix of Jake Roberts and early-WWF Mankind.


...honestly, that's spot on.


----------



## LateTrain27

#BadNewsBarrett


----------



## Lordhhhx

I see no problem with big e losing clean especially to the usa champion.


----------



## Big Dog

Here's BNB


----------



## Y2-Jerk

bad news :mark:


----------



## checkcola

Bad News Barrett! YES!


----------



## SubZero3:16

lol, WWE is so desperate for mainstream attention :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

THIS JOBBER


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

IM AFRAID I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS!


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see WWE mentioning the Hawks tweeting Bryan.


----------



## LigerJ81

The Bad New


----------



## Hawkke

Well there is the answer about the tweet and Hell Yeah BNB!


----------



## Punked Up

I'm sorry to kill that awesome negativity, but this Raw :mark:

Barrett :mark:


----------



## H

:mark: :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Cant wait till Roman Reigns post-Mania run.... great stuff to come


----------



## LKRocks

SUM BAD NEWS


----------



## WhyMe123

Denver colorado raw Feb 17th advertising cm punk. Also Randy Orton not mentioned as wwe champion... hmm


----------



## Phillies3:16

Fuck off Barrett


----------



## Cyon

lol the tweet

BAD NEWS BARRETT


----------



## Culturalseeker

SoupBro said:


> I'd be enjoying the Wyatts vs Shield if Dean and Roman tension wasn't so painfully obvious. Maybe they're making it look like Wyatts winning just to swerve me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I did think that. Maybe there will be a swerve and the Shield will win? I really don't want the Shield to split yet. There is still so much more potential for the stable. It'd be great to turn them face collectively.


----------



## RFalcao

BNB is so amazing


----------



## Captain Edd

I love this guy :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

Arcade said:


> Just because Big E got pinned doesn't mean it's the end of him.


Certainly not, but it's rather dumb on WWE's part to have him take the pin when Mysterio is in that match and moves like his lower extremities are going to crumble up into cardboard-like slabs any month now, and, though I've always liked him, Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Big Dog

Meh he did this with thanks giving.


----------



## birthday_massacre

why the hell is Laweler speaking?


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol

:allen1

:lawler


----------



## CoverD

Oh god...Lawler needs to shut his cakehole.


----------



## xD7oom

Wit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

fpalm fuck off Jerry


----------



## VRsick

...what


----------



## Snapdragon

King with the zinger


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh fuck off, King. Fuck me.


----------



## Amber B

Um....what....huh?

Why?


----------



## SP103

Butt Fuck Barrett bitching about life again. 

Now its the Superbowl? Christ.


----------



## dan the marino

What the fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Lok

Lawler :lol What was that!?


----------



## cavs25

What the fuck is this....fpalm


----------



## Joel

What the fuck was that?


----------



## RyanPelley

Ugh.... Oh, good one Jerry. How fucking lame.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bad News Lawler


----------



## TJC93

WTF was that from King


----------



## Aficionado

Wow........wow....


----------



## Y2-Jerk

what the fuck was that?


----------



## Emotion Blur

What the fuck, King?


----------



## Punkholic

WTF was that? And why is Lawler's theme playing? fpalm


----------



## That Red

Um ok


----------



## Jerichoholic274

what was the point of king telling barrett off?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Says the guy who had a heart attack on-air.


----------



## Irish Jet

Oh my fucking days.

Wat


----------



## Laserblast

Amazing rebuttal from Jerry :lmao


----------



## WWE

:favre Lawler just ruined the entire segment


----------



## RDEvans

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand Jerry ruins another segment


----------



## Alicenchains

Its not factual news if you add hopefully to it


----------



## checkcola

Worst comeback dig ever


----------



## hng13

Well, whatever the hell that was......


----------



## KuritaDavion

And............OK. Waste of time.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao at BNB he's so jokes

WTF lawler :lol :lol


----------



## Tony

I love how Barrett says "I'm afraid I got some _bad news_!" It makes him sound like a supervillain lol

Fuck off King.


----------



## World's Best

The only thing working harder than his legs are his arteries! 

There's another fucking Lawler quote for you, brah.


----------



## Phillies3:16

WhyMe123 said:


> Denver colorado raw Feb 17th advertising cm punk. Also Randy Orton not mentioned as wwe champion... hmm


SUBJECT TO CHANGE


----------



## Evolution

Fucking Jerry.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Barret talking about eating crap, Lawler is offended. :lawler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Fuckin' Lawler :lol fpalm


----------



## ShaWWE

Does anyone actually find that gimmick funny?


----------



## etched Chaos

Fuck off Lawler, fucking cunt!


----------



## y2j4lyf

:lawler needs to stop trying to bury, that's :HHH 's job :HHH2


----------



## Sinisterness

C'mon. Tht was a bit cheap.


----------



## LKRocks

HAHAHA-HAHA


----------



## Headliner

When some dude catches an STD from some dirty hoodrat looking bitch, Bad News Barrett should pop up on some magic shit and say "I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS".


----------



## Chrome

The fuck was that King? :rudy


----------



## Con27

Just you sit right down Jerry


----------



## daulten780

:to :jordan


----------



## ABrown

fat jokes are fresh, bruh (Y)

a feud with Lawler would be just right for this jobber


----------



## Shadowcran

What was the point of that? Showcasing Lawler's descent into Alzheimers?


----------



## LateTrain27

I swear Jerry Lawler is the biggest buzzkill ever...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I know how to use my phone.


----------



## Saved_masses

fuck this company and jerry lawler


----------



## Screwball

lol okay then.


----------



## FCP

Hopefully Barrett writes him off television. :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

That laugh. WTF LAWLER! SHUT UP! DAMN IT, THAT'S THE BEST SEGMENT OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Barrett gonna be taking the L from Lawler! :lmao

This guy can't get any worse!


----------



## Big Dog

I'm waiting for the punch line from Jerry..


----------



## Amber B

Yup. If you have a fucking smartphone, you don't know how to download fucking apps.


----------



## Evilerk

Apparently King won't be happy till he's dead


----------



## Joseph92

Barrett was good when he was talking during that Miz match, but tonight segment was awful.


----------



## LigerJ81

Really Cole Really?


----------



## TJC93

675 fucking dollars


----------



## cmcabana

what the hell was that? That had to be one of the most pointless segments.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hey guys how do I download the app again?


----------



## RFalcao

We want Cena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Random as fuck. :ti


----------



## Culturalseeker

Please no! I don't want Barrett to engage in a programme with King.


----------



## Punkholic

So, does this mean we're getting Lawler/Barrett soon? I really hope this doesn't happen. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino

King not making any sense, Cole acting like King just completely dissed Barrett, the prospect of a Barrett vs Lawler feud... 

Ok this went downhill very fast.


----------



## Superhippy

Ok...........Seriously why do I keep watching this shit. Hopefully you won't be here next week? You guys had all week and that's what they came up with.


----------



## RiverFenix

Did Jerry forget his line there? Hopefully.


----------



## Amber B

Or watch it free on a damn stream.


----------



## El Capitano

They actuall managed to find a way to talk about the network and the app in one go :lmao:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RDEvans

I know how to use my phone cole


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

Hey Barrett, I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you...if you clog your arteries, you can just get a triple bypass like me. :lawler


----------



## WWE

Lawler was GOAT worthy tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

App and network time :mark: what I've been waiting for


----------



## Palahniuk

That was Charlie Nicholas levels of comeback from Lawler there...


----------



## MotherKernucka

thanks michael cole I never knew how to use the WWE app.....


----------



## H

So is Barrett wrestling Lawler next week?


----------



## SP103

Thank god for WWE Network-I'm sick of paying the amount of my CABLE BILL for 1 2.5 hour show.


----------



## Annihilus

"I've got some bad news, you people are so fat you won't be around for next year's superbowl!"

"Hey barret, i've got some bad news.. maybe next week YOU won't be around!"

These writers and performers are being paid 6 figures, folks.. let that sink in.


----------



## SpeedStick

Barrett fired next week


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Unless it's a show about Punk getting dressed on his bus, I don't wanna see it


----------



## TheWFEffect

WWE network.


----------



## TJC93

Punkholic said:


> So, does this mean we're getting Lawler/Barrett soon? I really hope this doesn't happen. fpalm



I'm afraid i've got some bad news!


----------



## Cyon

I can't help but think that small chuckle by JBL was one filled with pity towards Jerry Lawler.


----------



## BK Festivus

Jerry, that was one of the lamest comebacks ever.


----------



## ZachS22

I hope Barrett gets the king


----------



## LKRocks

D-Bry being put alongside all the other greats in that promo


----------



## GCA-FF

"I love BNB!" :jbl
"Oh, you would!" :lawler

Now how to install the WWE App :selfie


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

IM THE RULER OF THE WORLD!


----------



## RFalcao

Barret will squash Jerry


----------



## xD7oom

Batista :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

Seriously, The Network is one of the best things to have happened in WWE history.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Here you guys go, this is how you download the WWE network

:cole


----------



## Sinisterness

Christian :mark:


----------



## gaz0301

Wait...is that it King? That was the end of what you were meant to say?! Am I the only one who found that had no sense whatsoever unless he was going to follow it up by announcing that he'd been told Barrett's job is on the line in a match later tonight and finally get Barrett to wrestle?

Nonsense.


----------



## Banez

Jerry is a liability in the ring, wouldn't have thought they would risk another heart attack on him.


----------



## Buckley

Oh yea, Christian returned.


----------



## checkcola

I hate that still photo of Batista pointing at the WM sign so much


----------



## Leather Rebel

Not enought commercials? COMMERCIALS ABOUT WWE IN THE SHOW!


----------



## Phillies3:16

Who does he want to face? Uh maybe the fucking wwe champion like he's stated since winning...


----------



## Jerichoholic274

christian getting a bigger pop than the world champ.


----------



## Lok

Hey....it's Christian.


----------



## World's Best

Christian :mark:


----------



## richyque

The instant classic christan!


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's...... Christian.


----------



## Captain Edd

Oh hell yeah Christian on Raw :mark


----------



## y2j4lyf

:bigdave THE OUT OF SHAPE JOBBER

Christian


----------



## LigerJ81

Christian


----------



## Amber B

Annihilus said:


> "I've got some bad news, you people are so fat you won't be around for next year's superbowl!"
> 
> "Hey barret, i've got some bad news.. maybe next week YOU won't be around!"
> 
> These writers and performers are being paid 6 figures, folks.. let that sink in.


Tito Jackson basically did a "no you" comeback just now.
Yup.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Batista's even crap at pointing to the Wrestlemania sign


----------



## DoubtGin

Hey, it's Dexter!


----------



## ABrown

:ti I know Headliner's watching this with a tear in his eye. So happy


----------



## WWE

Christian to defeat Antonio Cesaro :jose


----------



## dan the marino

Only way a Barrett vs Lawler feud would please me if it's Lawlers' 'retirement' (from everything) match.


----------



## Therapy

The WWE Network voiceover chick sounds like the voiceover chick from Burnout Paradise


----------



## Bluewolf

Ratings about to spike bitches.


----------



## Stone Hot

Hey its Christian


----------



## RFalcao

Christian! good, he's pretty good


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I feel bad for Christian, didn't even know he returned


----------



## Headliner

Great. Just who I wanted to see. This walking piece of staleness. I hope this motherfucker doesn't start clapping to get fans into the match.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

#1 Moment? Benoit's win and celebration w/Eddie at WMXX.


----------



## FCP

They showed the BNB segment and the WWE Network video and went to commercial. SMH


----------



## Punkholic

Christian! :mark:


----------



## La Parka

Another commercial, sheesh.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

It seems like King is going to take some time off.


----------



## VRsick

That gets my vote for the worst commercial sandwich ever.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I'm still trying to figure out what the hell Lawler was supposed to say because what came out of his pie hole made no sense.*


----------



## Peapod

Imagine if Christian won the belts at EC. That would be hilarious. Then buried by Batista at WM.


----------



## SP103

Christian came out of his Coma finally. Maybe he can tag with Ziggles and Bryan as Team Concussed.


----------



## Shadowcran

So Jerry will be speaking out about concussions and long term brain damage soon?


----------



## Daemon_Rising

I count 4 ad breaks after 37 mins.. bit much


----------



## bjnelson19705

Give him his one more match at EC.:troll


----------



## KuritaDavion

So over/under on # of times Christian does the clap - 3. Guarantee he'll do one right as the bell rings.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Headliner said:


> Great. Just who I wanted to see. This walking piece of staleness. I hope this motherfucker doesn't start clapping to get fans into the match.


:lol:lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck, those bad news Barrett segments are terrible


----------



## morris3333

so Jerry go to wrestle bad new at chamber ppv?


----------



## Awesome 1

Christian to get his arm broke by Lesnar?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

:mark: Loaded Grillers


----------



## Cyon

Christian making a proper "return" (was he even gone the last time or just not being used?) after being relegated to appearing on Smackdown first.


----------



## Choke2Death

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> #1 Moment? Benoit's win and celebration w/Eddie at WMXX.


Exactly. Too bad I heard the only time Benoit is featured is in the full shows. 

Still a million times better than nothing.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Headliner said:


> Great. Just who I wanted to see. This walking piece of staleness. I hope this motherfucker doesn't start clapping to get fans into the match.


If you've got any other ways to get the fans to react during his matches, I'm sure Christian is all ears.


----------



## Evolution

These Taco Bell ads are killing me.


----------



## Kratosx23

Bad News Ambrose said:


> Very good promo by Bray, but we need the Shield to make their own promo on the Wyatts.


They just did one on SmackDown last week.


----------



## Big Dog

If Barrett retires Lawler he should become King, Wade "the King" Barrett


----------



## checkcola

Daemon_Rising said:


> Batista's even crap at pointing to the Wrestlemania sign


That weird blowjob face he's making is so damn creepy


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I really don't give a shit how much he's injured or the fact that they keep dropping his pushes, Christian will always be one of my all-time favorites. :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see Christian back on Raw. I just hope they use him in a right way this time.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> #1 Moment? Benoit's win and celebration w/Eddie at WMXX.


who's win?

Don't you mean Eddie's solo celebration? :vince3


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

can't wait for Christian's spot where he jumps over the top rope and delivers his devastating uppercut...


----------



## Annihilus

I like Christian but has there ever been a more average/bland wrestling character? he is the antithesis of "captain charisma" and almost never even gets on the mic anymore. I know he's just there to help elevate younger talent but they need to add something to his character or give him a gimmick or storyline to freshen things up a bit.


----------



## dan the marino

It's... it's Christian...


----------



## Hawkke

Well, the ads do give a chance to catch up on a little back reading of the thread here.


----------



## RFalcao

this breaks in usa shows are so boring, this not happen in Europe.


----------



## Headliner

ABrown said:


> :ti I know Headliner's watching this with a tear in his eye. So happy


Yeah I'm kinda tight right now. I hope Cesaro uppercuts this motherfucker back to Canada.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Punkholic said:


> Nice to see Christian back on Raw. I just hope they use him in a right way this time.


:lmao I'm afraid I've got some bad then


----------



## FITZ

morris3333 said:


> so Jerry go to wrestle bad new at chamber ppv?


I have a hard time thinking that the WWE will ever let Lawler wrestle for them again.


----------



## Max Mouse

That barret segment could have been better... should have talked about the scores then the food...


----------



## YoungGun_UK

Christian, meh. I just don't get what makes people mark for him, hes just so bland.


----------



## Sinisterness

I'm not going to lie, WWE Network's new theme has my head nodding.


----------



## RFalcao

come on, Christian is very good.


----------



## Lok

Dat' Murican' Music!


----------



## That Red

Please don't tell me Swagger is gonna job out to Christian again.


----------



## Hawkke

What's the point of this match?


----------



## Headliner

AND LOOK AT HIM GO. ALREADY FUCKING CLAPPING.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Did you know?

We want your fucking money.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Clap, you gaunt motherfucker, clap.


----------



## BigSams50

KuritaDavion said:


> So over/under on # of times Christian does the clap - 3. Guarantee he'll do one right as the bell rings.


:lmao he did it hahaha


----------



## checkcola

I can't remember the last time Swagger won a singles match


----------



## Cyon

Real Americans with dat jobber entrance against Christian :lol

EDIT: Him clapping right at the start :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

KuritaDavion said:


> So over/under on # of times Christian does the clap - 3. Guarantee he'll do one right as the bell rings.


Well done.


----------



## Chrome

TaylorFitz said:


> I have a hard time thinking that the WWE will ever let Lawler wrestle for them again.


Yeah, he'll probably get someone to "represent" him. Someone just as corny as he is, like :show.


----------



## SP103

Wow. Brilliant booking here. Mr. Botchamania in the ring with the guy just returning from a Concussion. Improptu retirement match right here.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"A rematch from Smackdown." That pretty much sums up RAW in 2014.


----------



## Arya Dark

*lol Christian*


----------



## Punkholic

How many commercials are we gonna get? I feel like we get more and more every week.


----------



## FCP

Very small JBL chants and they haven't watched a minute of this match. C'MON.


----------



## Bushmaster

Headliner said:


> Yeah I'm kinda tight right now. I hope Cesaro uppercuts this motherfucker back to Canada.


I may be wrong but you seem to really dislike Christian. May I ask why you dislike someone who is sort of talented?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25

What's going on in the crowd with the security?
People in red shirts?


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Hawkke said:


> Well, the ads do give a chance to catch up on a little back reading of the thread here.


Shitty promo's also give chance for the same thing


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

cesaro the MAN


----------



## Culturalseeker

Christian vs. Jack Swagger again? This match wasn't exciting the first time around. :cussin: Pure filler.


----------



## Crozer

Just tuning in. What did I miss?


----------



## Leather Rebel

THIS MATCH WAS MORE THAN 24 HOURS AGO, SO NEVER HAPPENNED. :vince


----------



## Max Mouse

I guess next week's bad new is that lawler ends up back at the hospital again after a heart attack....


----------



## Evolution

Christian never had "the look" did he?


----------



## #Mark

Man, Christian takes some nasty bumps.


----------



## TheWFEffect

How many times have Christians tights been through the wash talk about faded.


----------



## RFalcao

i want JR back.


----------



## Therapy

That Bieber joke was fucking awful


----------



## Nolo King

I just got home from doing groceries and just heated my supper.

It appears that I am addicted to watching RAW just so I can have something to complain about.


----------



## Buckley

Swagger stole Big Show's singlet.


----------



## Arcade

OH NO HE CLAPPED! OH THE HUMANITY! HE SHOULD BE TORTURED AND LYNCHED FOR THAT HEINOUS ACT!


----------



## TJC93

Shame 'Jerry Lawler is a cunt' is the reason it's trending.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well at least Cesaro doesn't have to job.


----------



## Sinisterness

Daemon_Rising said:


> Shitty promo's also give chance for the same thing


RAW itself also gives a chance for the same thing


----------



## birthday_massacre

Crozer said:


> Just tuning in. What did I miss?


jusgt a bunch of commercials


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Jesus christ, these 3 should not be allowed to do commentary together


----------



## checkcola

Crozer said:


> Just tuning in. What did I miss?


The only thing worth checking out is the Wyatt Family promo, not much else unless you like a filler shield match


----------



## Arya Dark

*Christian was entertaining when he was a vampire.*


----------



## DesolationRow

checkcola said:


> I can't remember the last time Swagger won a singles match


Springtime 2010...?



DarkStark said:


> *lol Christian*


:lmao

Hilarious.


----------



## Punkholic

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "A rematch from Smackdown." That pretty much sums up RAW in 2014.


Took the words out of my mouth. The sad truth.


----------



## RFalcao

Where's our 45 years old rumble match 2014 winner?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

1 person actually brought up Lawler's name on Twitter. So sad.


----------



## Snapdragon

No reference at all to the Oklahoma Stampede


----------



## Evolution

I can't wait for Christian to do his stupid, goofy looking clap thing on his annual Raw appearance.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Lawlers comeback reminded me of George Costanza

'Oh yeah, well the jerk store called, they're runnin out of you''


----------



## xD7oom

Crozer said:


> Just tuning in. What did I miss?


Nothing, trust me.


----------



## DoubtGin

"Let's Go Christian" chants :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner

SoupBro said:


> I may be wrong but you seem to really dislike Christian. May I ask why you dislike someone who is sort of talented?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's talented but I absolutely hate him as a face. 

Does he walk into a restaurant, order his food, clap in anticipation of his food, clap when his food arrives, and claps when he finishes it? If I was in his restaurant I'd have to flip his fucking table over.


----------



## Hawkke

"Maybe Swagger does need some help, he did lose to Christian Friday."
Michal Cole Feb. 3, 2014 :lol


----------



## FCP

I need to pee. Where are the divas?


----------



## Banez

RFalcao said:


> Where's our 45 years old rumble match 2014 winner?


with the divas ofc!


----------



## Saved_masses

Christian chants, i've lost all faith in the crowd


----------



## Shadowcran

Truthfully, Christian should retire. Man is risking serious injury and I wish that on no one. ...well, at least no one other than Cena


----------



## Chrome

RFalcao said:


> Where's our 45 years old rumble match 2014 winner?


Probably in the back giving Renee Young the business. Just hope he doesn't get gassed out.


----------



## Joel

"A blue dot would look better than Christian's face"

Wow. They went there :lol


----------



## RFalcao

Christian will be the first guy out of the chamber.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Blue Dot Reference


----------



## Fargerov

Omg Christian chants. They must be piped in.


----------



## Snapdragon

Christian is awesome


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Jack Swaggers got really fat fingers lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Clapping the mat - That counts. 2.


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, look, Lawler is trending because of his absolutely pointless segment with Barrett.


----------



## FCP

lol at JBL bringing up that blue dot story. :ti


----------



## Xapury

LOL you can bet vince cant imagine christian like the face of the company :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner

LOOK THE MOTHERFUCKER WAS CLAPPING AGAIN.


----------



## Shadowcran

Banez said:


> with the divas ofc!


Doing what? Trying to make them laugh with his steroid reduced cocktail weiner?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Headliner said:


> He's talented but I absolutely hate him as a face.
> 
> Does he walk into a restaurant, order his food, clap in anticipation of his food, clap when his food arrives, and claps when he finishes it? If I was in his restaurant I'd have to flip his fucking table over.


Christian listens to too much Tom Ford


----------



## Bad For Business

Stop fucking clapping


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Wow, that blue dot story was legit. SMH @ Vince.


----------



## Hammertron

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Jack Swaggers got really fat fingers lol


and christian has weird alien hands


----------



## genocide_cutter

Whats the point of this match?


----------



## hng13

RFalcao said:


> Christian will be the first guy out of the chamber.


Oh yeah.


----------



## magictrevor

Lawler Versus BNB at wrestlemania. That'll sell dem tickets.


----------



## KuritaDavion

And Three. Right before the false finish of doing his move.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

KuritaDavion said:


> Clap, you gaunt motherfucker, clap.





Headliner said:


> He's talented but I absolutely hate him as a face.
> 
> Does he walk into a restaurant, order his food, clap in anticipation of his food, clap when his food arrives, and claps when he finishes it? If I was in his restaurant I'd have to flip his fucking table over.


:floyd1 :ti :floyd1 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao

there is peeps on raw tonight


----------



## Banez

Shadowcran said:


> Doing what? Trying to make them laugh with his steroid reduced cocktail weiner?


Probably giving them private lessons how to ride a pony


----------



## PoisonMouse

Blue Dot story confirmed for legit


----------



## Cyon

How many Christians does it take to get one more match?


----------



## Sinisterness

Chrome said:


> Probably in the back giving Renee Young the business. Just hope he doesn't get gassed out.


Just to be fair, who wouldn't be gassed giving Young the business?


----------



## That Red

Fuck this


----------



## TJC93

Killswitch must be the worst move i've ever seen


----------



## Vyer

Nice match


----------



## birthday_massacre

Looks like Cesero is going to turn on swagger soon


----------



## Stone Hot

Christian!!!!!!


----------



## H

Wow I haven't seen anyone win with that roll up in ages. lelSwagger


----------



## Shadowcran

Punkholic said:


> Oh, look, Lawler is trending because of his absolutely pointless segment with Barrett.


They didn't say WHAT of him is trending. Probably the same things we're saying.."Does Lawler have Alzheimers?"


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see Christian picking up yet another win. :clap


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dat headshake from Cesaro.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Christian won! Now somebody hand that man a sammich!


----------



## Arcade

HE CLAPPED AGAIN! GET YOUR PITCHFORKS AND LYNCH HIM!


----------



## LigerJ81

Zeb is mad


----------



## hng13

So it looks like they are going to run with this jealousy angle for the Real Americans. Look for a split pretty soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Swagger about get whipped by ZEB.


----------



## Tony

Good match between Swagger and Christian


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Hammertron said:


> and christian has weird alien hands


ET phone home lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

not for nothing, but Christian looked weak as hell in this match. It's a shame it looks like they're gonna break up the Real Americans. They should be taking the titles from the New Age Outlaws


----------



## O Fenômeno

Wow...Christian getting a good reaction.


----------



## RFalcao

Christian beats the nazi


----------



## Aboutreika18

We need a gif of Cesaro there.


----------



## peowulf

JBL: "Christian is ugly!"
Cole: "Well Swagger's face doesn't look that good either!"

Jesus Christ.


----------



## virus21

genocide_cutter said:


> Whats the point of this match?


----------



## Hawkke

Wow blood again, people getting all cut up the last few shows.


----------



## FCP

I could see some time after EC where Cesaro just comes in and WRECKS Swagger after a loss.


----------



## -XERO-

DarkStark said:


> *Christian was entertaining when he was a vampire.*


----------



## darkguy

Storyline progression with Titus and now Cesaro going solo soon?

I'm liking this.


----------



## Jmacz

I always forget how good Christian matches are.


----------



## Cyon

Someone better gif that Cesaro headshake.

I can see many uses for that.


----------



## Nolo King

Good to see that Jack Swagger and Christian still have the chemistry they had during their many many many many matches back in the day!


----------



## y2j4lyf

SOMEBODY HEAR ME :lelbrock


----------



## FITZ

Solid enough match. Continues the storyline with Swagger/Cesaro/Zeb and gets Christian a win before he's in the title match.


----------



## theatb

Cesaro is definitely headed for singles work, wouldn't mind it being main event singles work either.


----------



## TJC93

Ready for me some heel turn


----------



## RFalcao

outlaws will retain


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> ET phone home lol


Did someone say ET? Give me a hell yeah


----------



## O Fenômeno

A pinfall cage match :allen1


----------



## Culturalseeker

Looking forward to this match! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

OH U DIDNT KNOW


----------



## Crozer

lmao only-pinfall steelcage. 

why not make it hell in a cell ?


----------



## Punkholic

Steel Cage match up next! :mark:


----------



## etched Chaos

Cage Match already?! What. The. Fuck?!


----------



## Evolution

Can someone gif that Cesaro reaction?


----------



## That Red

Champs coming out first...they can't get Anything right tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

this crowd really sucks


----------



## xD7oom

Should be a good match


----------



## Daemon_Rising

2X blood and now a cage match... come on...


----------



## LigerJ81

The New Age Outlaws


----------



## Lariat From Hell

YES! ONLY BY PIN OR SUBMISSION! HOW IT SHOULD BE!


----------



## Phillies3:16

The crowd is dead now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"New Age"


----------



## RFalcao

CM Punk is watching this Raw in his home, in Chicago


----------



## Banez

they can't get the cage down?


----------



## SP103

The cage is stuck :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Awesome 1

Apart from the Wyatts promo this raw has sucked ass so far.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW!


----------



## #Mark

This crowd is beyond dead.


----------



## Captain Edd

Did somebody die tonight? Not even the Outlaws get a reaction :lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Why don't they say ass? People say ass on the show all the time.


----------



## Punkholic

I swear, I sometimes think the NOA are faces.


----------



## hng13

Phillies3:16 said:


> The crowd is dead now


Crowd's been this way pretty much the whole match. Bryan will get them up though, no sweat.


----------



## Shadowcran

WWE: "How to kill a crowd in less than an Hour, the HHH booking method"


----------



## Jerichoholic274

don't care what anyone says. Christian is the most underrated guy of this era. The fact that he's never been WWE champ is a disgrace.


----------



## Headliner

What happened to Road Dogg's voice? He doesn't sound the same at all.


----------



## genocide_cutter

At a combined age 94 years old


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Road Dogg - ooooh you didn't know? 

Omaha crowd doesn't know.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A steel cage match where you can't win by climbing over the top? What's the fucking point then?


----------



## Joseph92

For heels they sure do have a lot people cheering them.


----------



## virus21

#Mark said:


> This crowd is beyond dead.


So the crowd is dust????? Yeah I'll accept that


----------



## magictrevor

Steel cage match with normal rules. Hmm lets see how it goes.


----------



## World's Best

Can't believe anyone thinks this guy is that good on the mic. He says the exact same bullshit every time out. Yeah, takes a lot of skill to recite 16 lines all the time. :kobe


----------



## Arcade

"A double Z to the crooked X to the upside down double reverse Y!"


----------



## Sinisterness

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls...Wait

Did he say Oklahoma instead of that raggedy city?

HOW LONG IS JBL GOING TO KEEP WITH THAT JOKE?!


----------



## darkguy

Was against NAO being the champs. But at least road dogg has some personality. Something that's been really lacking in the tag division for a long time OUTSIDE OF Team Hell No, Rhode Scholars and PTP. 2 of those teams were never ever credible as well =(


----------



## KuritaDavion

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A steel cage match where you can't win by climbing over the top? What's the fucking point then?


To keep people out, the original point of a cage match.


----------



## Punkholic

Captain Ed said:


> Did somebody die tonight? Not even the Outlaws get a reaction :lol


They're in Omaha, you can't ask for much.


----------



## TJC93

Road Dogg just had a filling at the dentist or something? Guy sounds fucked.

Billy Gunn not getting to say anything jokes got boring the first time JBL fuck off


----------



## Evilerk

Pretty quiet for the NAO


----------



## SP103

Even the steel cage doesn't want to be involved in this shitty Raw. It's also chanting CM Punk but it's going to get removed from the arena.


----------



## FCP

Should be match of the night.


----------



## Chrome

Heard WWE's gonna start blacklisting crowds they don't like. Can they start with Omaha please? This crowd blows.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

WOW even the "suck it" sucked. This crowd is a joke


----------



## Omega_VIK

I have to admit that when Road Dogg gets on the mic to do their introduction, it still gets me the goosebumps.


----------



## WWE

I saw something fall off the cage :ti I think it's stuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck

LET'S GO CODY :cody2 :mark:


----------



## Crozer

Did they forget that they were heels?


----------



## Aaro

God these two 40+ year olds are so fucking over it's unreal. screw all you guys who have a problem with them just because of their age. greatest tag team in history.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

It's so sad. These guys used to be so fucking over, but now barely anybody even reacts to them.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao

Cage look stuck.


WHY IS THE CHATBOX STILL DOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## hng13

I really like the Rhodes bros. theme song.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Who the fuck would have guessed the NAO would be tag team champs in 2014, let alone ever again? I love it haha I get so much enjoyment out of these guys. It's just a shame they didn't get to come back when WWE wasn't PG. It kinda takes away some of their venom.

I wish to god they'd bring back the old belts though, my god those pennies fucking suck.


----------



## magictrevor

Loved it when I was 10, and still love that NAO entrance now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> Heard WWE's gonna start blacklisting crowds they don't like. Can they start with Omaha please? This crowd blows.


Omaha is a good SD crowd where the WWE can edit in what they want


----------



## Cyon

I wanna see Cody be like Goldust. See what he looks like with that makeup.


----------



## Fissiks

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A steel cage match where you can't win by climbing over the top? What's the fucking point then?


seriously why do people get angry over this...setting up multiple win conditions allows for multiple scenarios..the only method of winning i dislike is escaping through the entrance door.


----------



## Phillies3:16

Punkholic said:


> I swear, I sometimes think the NOA are faces.


At this point they might as well be. I'm sure as wwe in concerned they didn't abandon anyone in that tag match a few weeks back


----------



## Omega Creed

finally letting the nao wear their own shirt :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

They cut to commercials in my favourite part of the song.


----------



## That Red

Remind me to never go to Omaha.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I respect these two leathery motherfuckers coming out & giving it their all after these years of politics, blood, shoots, alcohol, & drugs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy

SP103 said:


> Even the steel cage doesn't want to be involved in this shitty Raw. It's also chanting CM Punk but it's going to get removed from the arena.


:lmao


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

"I heard Billy practicing his lines backstage" how many times will JBL make that joke? -_-


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Captain Ed said:


> Did somebody die tonight? Not even the Outlaws get a reaction :lol


Great crowd according to Batista. 



> Dave Bautista @DaveBautista
> Awesome crowd in Omaha!!


----------



## LateTrain27

Have to admit, I like the Elimination Chamber ad.


----------



## Emotion Blur

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Who the fuck would have guessed the NAO would be tag team champs in 2014, let alone ever again? I love it haha I get so much enjoyment out of these guys. It's just a shame they didn't get to come back when WWE wasn't PG. It kinda takes away some of their venom.
> 
> I wish to god they'd bring back the old belts though, my god those pennies fucking suck.


Any censorship or PG-ness is pretty much Road Dogg's doing--he wouldn't do it even if he could.


----------



## bob311

Some guy is on a ladder now, desperately trying to pull down the cage


----------



## Young Constanza

Why are they jobbing out Big E like this! Smh


----------



## MBL

Who's watching from Australia? Why the fuark is there an add break every 5 minutes (literally)?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

It's not the crowds fault. The company is muting the chants.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

Toad Frogg and Bad Butt Billy Bunns.


----------



## Evilerk

Raw we really have nothing this week..here's more adds


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Chrome said:


> Heard WWE's gonna start blacklisting crowds they don't like. Can they start with Omaha please? This crowd blows.


It does blow. Might not be entirely their fault though. A lot of the more vocal crowd may have been turned back tonight. CM Punkers with signs turned away or signs confiscated at least. They are probably confused and its not all their fault... its head-fuckery.


----------



## DesolationRow

Mmm, this kung pao chicken with peanuts I made to go with my stir-fry Mongolian lamb and scallions is tasty. :mark:


----------



## Jmacz

I smell a turn....


----------



## morris3333

look like a tag team title match will not happen at chamber ppv


----------



## Headliner

If that report is true on WWE never returing to cities again over bad reactions, add this city to the list. I don't understand how people buy tickets to events like this just to be quiet and uninterested.


----------



## World's Best

Aaro said:


> God these two 40+ year olds are so fucking over it's unreal. screw all you guys who have a problem with them just because of their age. greatest tag team in history.


How about letting younger talent actually make a decent tag division. Or are we just going to keep seeing stupid 3MB vs Rybaxel matches with zero directive? Usos and PTP are phased in and out at a moments notice, even though they're clearly over and capable making a great division. We just have a couple old spotlight hogs who have the titles again in pointless fashion. Pathetic.


----------



## Born of Osiris

WHY IS THIS CROWD SO FUCKING QUIET.


----------



## Sinisterness

ColtofPersonality said:


> Great crowd according to Batista.


----------



## O Fenômeno

bob311 said:


> Some guy is on a ladder now, desperately trying to pull down the cage


Are they kicking people out for chanting Punk or is that rumors?


----------



## Chrome

Emotion Blur said:


> Any censorship or PG-ness is pretty much Road Dogg's doing--he wouldn't do it even if he could.


He removes ass from his song but he still tells people to "suck it." :hmm:


----------



## xD7oom

Betty who?


----------



## ABrown

Amber losing her shit right now


----------



## PGSucks

First the New Age Outlaws, then Batista, now Betty White?!


----------



## Stone Hot

WTF???????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Betty White?????


----------



## Mainboy

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fissiks said:


> seriously why do people get angry over this...setting up multiple win conditions allows for multiple scenarios..the only method of winning i dislike is escaping through the entrance door.


Escaping from the steel cage match in a tag match is stupid anyways.

I don't see why one team doenst like one of the opponents escape then just beat on the one left in the ring, then pin him.


----------



## Captain Edd

FUCK YES BETTY WHITE ON RAW :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A steel cage match where you can't win by climbing over the top? What's the fucking point then?


*That should be the way all cage matches are. You shouldn't be able to win the match by being the first one to run away.*


----------



## LateTrain27

Betty White... on Raw... what?


----------



## Phillies3:16

God bless Betty white but fuck off with the guest hosts


----------



## SpeedStick

Betty White on RAW


----------



## H

Betty White? Catering to the fans I see.


----------



## Jmacz

Betty White.....


----------



## WWE

Betty White :mark: :mark: :mark:

They got the cage to go down :ti

Some guy caught running :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Betty White LMAO I'm down.


----------



## dan the marino

We need more guest hosts? Really? 

At least it's Betty White.


----------



## DoubtGin

Betty White :lmao :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos

Betty White Guest Star... Punk got out at the right time.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Why do we need Betty White on the show? We already have a couple of cranky bitches on commentary.


----------



## FCP

Betty White - THA GOAT

Probably the best RAW this year tbh.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

*Guest Hosts again?!* :frustrate


----------



## Amber B

YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## magictrevor

ColtofPersonality said:


> Great crowd according to Batista.


They'll probably put that tweet up on the titantron (is it still called that these days?) in hope he gets a cheer.

Who the fuck is Betty White?


----------



## Therapy

WTF


----------



## Aficionado

Lol. Betty White is awesome!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Amber is loving this I bet :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

Oh god...They're fucking bringing back guest stars?...And wtf does Bette White have to do with wrestling? Who the fuck is running this shit?


----------



## TheWFEffect

SPLOOGE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Guest Star? Again?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Amber B marking out for Betty White


----------



## xdryza

We still doing this guest host shtick. Oh my.


----------



## Lok

Betty White :lol (Not that there is 4 wrestlers in a steel cage right now or anything :lol)


----------



## Aaro

World's Best said:


> How about letting younger talent actually make a decent tag division. Or are we just going to keep seeing stupid 3MB vs Rybaxel matches with zero directive? Usos and PTP are phased in and out at a moments notice, even though they're clearly over and capable making a great division. We just have a couple old spotlight hogs who have the titles again in pointless fashion. Pathetic.


they're building the division by elevating the whole division. it's like the road warriors in the late 90s. you can't just have young guys, my god.


----------



## That Red

LOL, Betty White!


----------



## The Ice King

I will accept Betty White on ANY show! That's absolutely awesome!!!!!! Love me some Betty White!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

MBL said:


> Who's watching from Australia? Why the fuark is there an add break every 5 minutes (literally)?


no clue. probably because it's live and shit happens.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Betty White on the Road to Wrestlemania? Really..?


----------



## MECCA1

"I spent 2 hours with her last night." - Did you what you want, Jerry?


----------



## Xapury

Who the fuck is betty white?


----------



## hitmanclarke

I thought that WWE was over having these fucking guest hosts. Fuck.


----------



## Evolution

Betty White to come out and replace Mae Young next week and the crowd won't know the difference.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Cody and Goldust always throw each other out of the Royal Rumble and always remain friends, brotherly love lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

Betty White is either going to be really amazing or really atrocious.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> He removes ass from his song but he still tells people to "suck it." :hmm:


He removes ASS from ASS better call somebody but he still calls him bad ASS billy gunn


----------



## Amber B

My feels.
This easily tops the Muppets.


----------



## Punkholic

Seriously, what is gonna happen with the tag team division? PTP already split and it seems like The Shield, The Rhodes, and Real Americans are going to split soon.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

why just why with the guest hosts?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Betty White :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Betty GOAT White :mark:*


----------



## bob311

Betty White vs Miss Piggy in a Kermit on a pole match


----------



## Sinisterness

3 of those competitors should be putting talent over.


----------



## Aaro

Anyone feel like brock lesnar destroying Betty White would be the greatest moment in raw history?


----------



## markdeez33

Steel Cage!


----------



## LateTrain27

MBL said:


> Who's watching from Australia? Why the fuark is there an add break every 5 minutes (literally)?


This is will probably be a problem for a few weeks until Fox8 gets used to when WWE does it's ad breaks. I'm still pissed that they ad breaked over the Bray Wyatt promo.


----------



## Waffelz

No tornado match. wtf


----------



## birthday_massacre

Evolution said:


> Betty White to come out and replace Mae Young next week and the crowd won't know the difference.


If she can be Betty White she will be great but if the WWE PG's her she will be bad.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Another typical boring ass RAW *Yawns*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Amber is in her house dancing in some ratchet fashion right now. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H

That was funny. "What are doing in here?"


----------



## Chrome

Well, at least Betty White's a cool celebrity. Certainly better than that clown Perez Hilton last year.


----------



## magictrevor

Just looked up Betty White. At least Betty White is fit, even if she doesn't do much she'll be a bit of eye candy for me to enjoy.


----------



## wwffans123

i came to see Batista get boo fuck all these boring match!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Betty White to end the streak!


----------



## ShaWWE

Betty White will be a great host. She's funny as hell in real life. Just watch.


----------



## FCP

They are doing this like a traditional tag match though? I wasn't expecting that. lol

Its actually kinda cool.


----------



## MECCA1

I hope Brock Lensar ruins this match. Bust that door open and fuck everybody up with a chair.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Steel cage matches with tag teams should ALWAYS be tornado. This is stupid.


----------



## TJC93

Not even a tornado tag ffs


----------



## Pacmanboi

Aaro said:


> Anyone feel like brock lesnar destroying Betty White would be the greatest moment in raw history?


RATINGS. :vince2


----------



## Punkholic

Can't we just NOT have guest hosts...at all?


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Kinda lame that this isn't tornado tag


----------



## LigerJ81

Betty White on Raw

Might as well Put some good Icing on a Lackluster Cake :draper2


----------



## WWE

This match feels so awkward...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

MECCA1 said:


> "I spent 2 hours with her last night." - Did you what you want, Jerry?


Did you what you what? lol


----------



## Sinisterness

Waffelz said:


> No tornado match. wtf


Welcome to a TV Steel Cage Match.


----------



## RFalcao

Billy Gunn and Goldust, 2 legends


----------



## Omega_VIK

It's like '96 all over again


----------



## SP103

I guess Goldust has standards for sucking it.


----------



## LateTrain27

Wait... this is literally a TAG team match in a cage? I was hoping for a Tornado.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Jerry Lawler getting excited like Master Roshi over Betty White. If Jerry thinks there is a decimal between the two numbers that make up Betty White's age than I'm afraid I've got some bad news!


----------



## Annihilus

I dont understand this booking of NAO.. if theyre meant to be heels why are they still doing their full entrance mic-work with the crowd? the crowd doesnt know who to cheer/boo now. And the tag division is in shambles, why did they disband PTP without them even winning the tag titles?


----------



## Busaiku

Am I the only one about to tap out from this show until the final segment?


----------



## genocide_cutter

dustinhart said:


> 3 of those competitors should be putting talent over.


I wonder who?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Tagging in and out in a cage match :ann1


----------



## FlemmingLemming

Hope Cody goes for the moonsault off the top of the cage.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dem Cody chants :mark: Over as Fuck


----------



## PGSucks

dustinhart said:


> Welcome to a TV Steel Cage Match.


The Bryan/Bray vs. Usos cage match was tornado. I have no idea why this is a standard match.


----------



## Xtremeee

boooooring


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Who the fuck would have guessed the NAO would be tag team champs in 2014, let alone ever again? I love it haha I get so much enjoyment out of these guys. It's just a shame they didn't get to come back when WWE wasn't PG. It kinda takes away some of their venom.
> 
> *I wish to god they'd bring back the old belts though, my god those pennies fucking suck*.


Finally someone said it. The WWE championship went to shit too.


----------



## theatb

This is one weird fucking cage tag match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Always nice to see two actual tag teams fighting for the tag team titles.


----------



## El Capitano

Billy Gunn still in better shape than CM punk


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I wonder if they'll announce another Hall Of Fame induction tonight ... I'm guessing they'll give it a miss this week.


----------



## TJC93

Guess Cody climbs out the cage and leaves? Lame heel turn if so


----------



## -XERO-

Amber be like....



Amber B said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


lol <3


----------



## Emotion Blur

I didn't even know it was possible to have a traditional tag match in a cage. Is this a common thing?


----------



## Eulonzo

For some reason, I'm looking forward to Betty White next week on RAW.

Because I'm _sure_ if Mae Young never got sick/died and appeared on RAW, none of you would've complained about that. :troll


----------



## O Fenômeno

Betty White>>>>

Re-runs of Golden Girls>>>RAW

:mark:


----------



## Aficionado

Brock gets fined a realistic $10,000 while Sheamus got bent over with a $250,000 fine from Laurenaitis for the same thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

loud CM Punk chant
i am betting the commentators are told to ignore it


----------



## Jerichoholic274

punk chants


----------



## cavs25

What got into this crowd O_O


----------



## Banez

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> Finally someone said it. The WWE championship went to shit too.


i think the current design for WWE title is lot better than spinner belt. Anything from spinner belt is an upgrade


----------



## Punkholic

"CM Punk" chants! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

....and the CM Punk chants


----------



## Sinisterness

PGSucks said:


> The Bryan/Bray vs. Usos cage match was tornado. I have no idea why this is a standard match.


Im sorry, I didn't know we were dealing with full time wrestlers there.


----------



## checkcola

These punk chants never last


----------



## MajinTrunks

"CM PUNK!"


----------



## FCP

Oh there it is. They haven't given up hope yet.


----------



## Freeloader

lol CM Punk chants again. Crowd got tired again after 10 seconds, kinda like Batista.


----------



## TheWFEffect

That's it speak over the chants.


----------



## Saved_masses

chants. loud chants unk


----------



## Captain Edd

TURN THAT CROWD MIC DOWN DAMNIT :vince


----------



## Simplyrob

The crowd does seem a bit silent, but then the Punk chants break the silence.


----------



## WWE

Piped in Punk chants :ti


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Oh, here we go... nice. Proper chants. Maybe they waiting for total dead air.


----------



## BlueRover

chanting for the quitter again.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

This whole show seems weird. Punk chants starting again.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Annihilus said:


> why did they disband PTP without them even winning the tag titles?


They really should have held them, they were the most charismatic team on the roster.


----------



## Annihilus

I think i'd prefer to just watch that one guy's signature pic of Trish in a thong rather than this match.


----------



## teamdiscoverych

I have to think that they are doing tag rules because at least 2 of these guys would be winded quickly in a tornado rules match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Those CM Punk chants died pretty fast...


----------



## FITZ

Well that was a loud one.


----------



## Chrome

CM Punk chants. Better start getting those security guards to stop them Vinnie. :vince2


----------



## The Ice King

Here we go again!
I love that dirtsheet that said WWE wasn't worried about this crowd chanting his name!
I cannot wait til they start getting to the smark cities!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Random really loud CM Punk chant.


----------



## Nolo King

I love how taboo chants are a new way of mentioning boredom.


----------



## Stevewiser

Announcers no selling CM Punk chants. If this is a work it's an elaborate one and I give props to all involved. I don't think it is though.


----------



## ABrown

wtf? that chant just started all of a sudden and in unison from the start. sounds fishy as fuck


----------



## Eulonzo

So is the crowd planning to do 1 CM Punk chant every hour? :lmao


----------



## etched Chaos

Punks chants start, quickly muted, can see Vince muting the fans for everything until bryan comes out.


----------



## Punkholic

Come on, Omaha! Keep it up! :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I wonder if CM Punk is watching this? lol


----------



## Superhippy

I have been to multiple events where there is really heavy security and it makes everything awkward. I saw Dave Chappelle in December and there was at least 30 security guys for a 1500 person show. If there is security everywhere making things uncomfortable for everyone, it is horrible. I can't wait for Raw in Chicago, what are they going to do kick everyone out.


----------



## Jean0987654321

YES!! YES!! Let it all sink in!! CM PUNK!! CM PUNK!!


----------



## Shadowcran

Take a steel cage match and lame it to the moon..I'm serious, did someone hire back Vince Russo?


----------



## Bad For Business

checkcola said:


> These punk chants never last


They were still chanting, they just turned the mics down, you could see them chant, yet not hear them.


----------



## Sinisterness

It was TOO in unison for me.


----------



## O Fenômeno

The crowd is waiting for the GOAT to come out

:bryan3


----------



## La Parka

Use the cage a bit here, c'mon its a cage match.


----------



## DesolationRow

Amber B said:


> My feels.
> This easily tops the Muppets.


:lmao

Awesome.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Only reason I could understand not making this tornado, is because NAO can't handle it. Meaning they'll tire you easily. Why else do they spend more time resting than actually fighting? Kidding(sort of)


----------



## Eulonzo

Nolo King said:


> I love how taboo chants are a new way of mentioning boredom.


They need to chant Benoit to out-do themselves.

I find it funny that they chant, Savage, commentaters, etc etc but NEVER Chris Benoit. :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Doesn't RAW go to Chicago in a month? The fans are going to hijack that show and chant CM Punk the entire time.


----------



## PGSucks

Fuck Lawler and his jokes


----------



## H

Talking about El Torito when he's not even out there. God almighty.


----------



## Punkholic

So, are we gonna get one CM Punk chant at the beginning of every hour? :lmao


----------



## Snothlisberger

I wonder if they pipped in punk chants, since they apparently do that now. Probably turned up the crowd mic as well. Lol..


----------



## birthday_massacre

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Those CM Punk chants died pretty fast...


All the chants die pretty fast


----------



## Emotion Blur

That Punk chant was as suspicious as last weeks Cena chant. It just starts up full throttle and harshly stops after about 10 seconds.


----------



## Amber B

birthday_massacre said:


> If she can be Betty White she will be great but if the WWE PG's her she will be bad.


She'll slip in a tongue in cheek, lewd joke somehow and get away with it because she's the fucking boss and you can't say no to Betty White. Ever. 


Genesis 1.0 said:


> Amber is in her house dancing in some ratchet fashion right now. :ti












YAS.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

etched Chaos said:


> Punks chants start, quickly muted, can see Vince muting the fans for everything until bryan comes out.


How the hell do they mute chants on live TV?


----------



## Annihilus

If these crowds really want to be edgy why don't they ever start a "Chris Benoit" chant or something?


----------



## World's Best

"Might as well change his name to El Tostito!" 

Another classic!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Punk chants have less stamina than Big Dave.


----------



## Simplyrob

The whole half assed heel antics, step into the cage, match starts...tries to leave, why are we here, why did you walk in in the first place :s


----------



## cavs25

What are they chanting?


----------



## Choke2Death

Eulonzo said:


> They need to chant Benoit to out-do themselves.
> 
> I find it funny that they chant, Savage, commentaters, etc etc but NEVER Chris Benoit. :lol


They did the night after WM29. But heard it was during commercials. I did see a live video from somebody's camera, though.


----------



## TJC93

Use the cage! is the chant


----------



## Jmacz

What are they chanting?


----------



## YoungGun_UK

More Batista chants :lawler


----------



## Pacmanboi

Keep it going Omaha, let these fuckers know we want Punk back.


----------



## Eulonzo

What are they chanting?

I couldn't hear it clearly because of the commentaters talking over them.


----------



## xD7oom

BlueRover said:


> chanting for the quitter again.


I don't get it, he left the company, left his fans and they chant his name? :lmao


----------



## Punkholic

What are they chanting?


----------



## Sinisterness

"Use The Cage"

Getting creative aren't we?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Those CM Punk chants died pretty fast...


This crowd blows up faster than Batista.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Annihilus said:


> If these crowds really want to be edgy why don't they ever start a "Chris Benoit" chant or something?


Chant a Murderer's name?


----------



## iverson19

RAW crowd deader than Philip Seymour Hoffman


----------



## Busaiku

WE WANT PUNK


----------



## Buckley

We Want Punk chants

:mark:


----------



## hazuki

LOUD we want punk chants


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

This match could potentially be so much better.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

We want Punk chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is this like the 7th commercial break in an hour?


----------



## Secueritae

We want Punk chant


----------



## Lok

We want Punk chants :lol


----------



## HHHGame78

"We want Punk" Omaha is trying atleast.


----------



## Simplyrob

has cm punk trended on twitter since the show has started?


----------



## kokepepsi

WTF they are tagging in a cage match?

LOL


----------



## Lien

We want Punk!


----------



## Culturalseeker

Punkholic said:


> What are they chanting?


It sounded like "You suck dick!" I highly doubt that though.


----------



## funnyfaces1

:lmao unk


----------



## Daemon_Rising

"We want Punk" as fading to commercial.


----------



## Jmacz

SHIT THERE CHANTING WE WANT PUNK QUICK CUT TO COMMERCIAL :vince4


----------



## H

Commercial as the We Want Punk chants start. Hah.


----------



## magictrevor

What are you expected them to do with CM Punk chants? "Oh and the crowd are chanted for a wrestler who quit last week, go crowd!"

It's not as though WWE are in a position to bring him out, or have him come back.


----------



## checkcola

I've got some bad news, You started chanting We Want Punk right at a commercial break


----------



## Waffelz

"WE WANT PUNK?"

???


----------



## PGSucks

"What are they chanting? Obama sucks?" :lawler


----------



## cavs25

We want punk chants to go to commercials
Whats happening in that crowd
These chants are so random


----------



## Leather Rebel

"We want Punk!" Go to commercials dammit! :vince3


----------



## Pacmanboi

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> How the hell do they mute chants on live TV?


The mics on the crowd that amplify the Yes chants or the Let's go Cena/Cena sucks chants.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

WE WANT PUNK!
"quick cut to a commercial!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

JBL is right. The crowd doesn't know who to cheer for. That's why they're chanting for Punk.


----------



## OML

use the cage and conviniently as going to break we want punk


----------



## YoungGun_UK

We Want Cena :selfie


----------



## Punkholic

"We want Punk" chants. :lmao


----------



## hag

The fucking crowd hijacking the show is more entertaining than the actual show. What I would give for Raw to have been in Chicago tonight. They wouldn't of been able to control it.


----------



## etched Chaos

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> How the hell do they mute chants on live TV?


They have multiple audio feeds, you turn down the audience feed and let the commentators talk all over them. 


Oh the We Want Punk chants have started too.


----------



## dan the marino

Eulonzo said:


> They need to chant Benoit to out-do themselves.
> 
> I find it funny that they chant, Savage, commentaters, etc etc but NEVER Chris Benoit. :lol


I too find it amazing that there's never been a "Benoit" chant. Even at the post-WM crowd. Even the fans think thats going too far I guess.

lol @ 'We Want Punk' chants. I bet the commentators were told to talk right over those. Bit odd they haven't addressed him at all yet, maybe they're still hoping he has a change of heart.


----------



## LKRocks

Wow. And WWE thought Omaha wouldn't chant for Punk.

Big CM Punk and We Want Punk chants


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Simplyrob said:


> has cm punk trended on twitter since the show has started?


#CMPUNK is trending, they don't put it up on the "Now Trending" thing though.

They are gonna get fucking destroyed when they go to Chicago in March.


----------



## Buckley

birthday_massacre said:


> Is this like the 7th commercial break in an hour?


Are you just going to keep complaining about the commercials?


----------



## MBL

WE WANT PUNK

...WWE quickly cuts to commercial. 

LOL


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Hmmm.. maybe thats why this is like 7th commercial already... we missed the other chants?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This match could potentially be so much better.


Based on the pre-show match and the one before that I think this is as good as it's going to get.


----------



## LongHessa

Crowd is fine tonight. Hotter than a normal Omaha crowd. I still dont know why their chanting for a cry baby quitter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Listen to the WWE Universe chanting "WE WANT GUNN!" :lawler


----------



## TJC93

Still nobody realises Punk walked out on them


----------



## Sinisterness

I'd be surprised if the stairs is occasionally filled with people leaving.


----------



## checkcola

BrosOfDestruction said:


> JBL is right. The crowd doesn't know who to cheer for. That's why they're chanting for Punk.


New Age Outlaws doing their old bits pre-match, not being seen with the authority, another in along line of are they/are they not heels


----------



## TNA is Here

Never seen a cage match where they don't use the cage. Flair must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Chan Hung

"WE WANT PUNK CHANTS!" ....

Well put Omaha on the blacklist of "DO NOT GO TO" cities for vince lol :vince3 :vince3 :lol


----------



## hitmanclarke

Listen to these chants for Sheamus. :lawler


----------



## Annihilus

"I hear the fans chanting "We Want Monk", the Emmy-winning detective show starring Tony Shaloub on USA network is dearly missed in Omaha" :lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre

Buckley said:


> Are you just going to keep complaining about the commercials?


yes I am if they keep putting them in stupid places


----------



## World's Best

PGSucks said:


> "What are they chanting? Obama sucks?" :lawler


Watch out dude, that joke got old loooooong ago and stuff!



hitmanclarke said:


> Listen to these chants for Sheamus. :lawler


Enough!! I can't take it! That joke is soooo old man! *mad*


----------



## dan the marino

LKRocks said:


> Wow. And WWE thought Omaha wouldn't chant for Punk.
> 
> Big CM Punk and We Want Punk chants


Just wait until they get to a city with a crowd that actually makes noise (though tbf this crowd has been fine so far). Chicago and New York are up in the next few weeks.


----------



## magictrevor

They still have Punk on the wwe 2k14 commercial...


----------



## Punkholic

The WWE Universe chanting for Batista! :lawler


----------



## antdvda

These losers are chanting for the guy that quit on them.

Seems about right....


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

WE WANT PUNK! :lmao:flip


----------



## Cyon

Can't believe I missed Betty White being announced as guest :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

Pacmanboi said:


> Keep it going Omaha, let these fuckers know we want Punk back.


fpalm The fact that some people actually CONDONE them chanting his name like disrespectful pricks?

It was his choice to leave, not WWE's, so let's not act like they broke his heart or something.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao

This is so odd, these chants just coming out of nowhere like an RKO!


----------



## FCP

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> This match could potentially be so much better.


I know, they are wrestling this match as if they were never in a cage. I can't believe they took the stipulation of escaping the cage out. That is always a good spot and it could have setup Cody to do something epic off the top of the cage or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They made the stipulation to the cage match when they realized these 2 old guys can't climb the cage! :lol


----------



## Con27

"Somebody call Brodus, the crowd are chanting Tons of Funk." :lawler


----------



## Culturalseeker

Buckley said:


> Are you just going to keep complaining about the commercials?


It is pretty fucking annoying though. Raw is basically one commercial show. You have several commercial breaks per hour, and then you have advertising during the show, e.g. the WWE Network, WWE App, constant references to Twitter, etc.


----------



## RFalcao

Punk is in Chicago watching RAW


----------



## Guar

Chrome said:


> Listen to the WWE Universe chanting "WE WANT GUNN!" :lawler


great post


----------



## birthday_massacre

ADR is against bullies LOL

OH WWE


----------



## Punkholic

ADR promoting an anti-bullying campaign? Oh, the irony. :lmao


----------



## p862011

how awful is this cage match wwe is asking cody to carry a match with 3 senior citizens lol


----------



## checkcola

ADR ... join the movement, characters unite!


----------



## Fargerov

Why even chant for CM Punk?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Hag said:


> The fucking crowd hijacking the show is more entertaining than the actual show. What I would give for Raw to have been in Chicago tonight. They wouldn't of been able to control it.


RAW is going to Chicago the first week of next month. The WWE are probably shitting themselves over that date.


----------



## Headliner

LOL at Rice and Beans being an advocate for BE A STAR.


----------



## Londrick

ADR be a star commercial. :ti

Didn't this dude run over Santa?


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch

I'm embarrassed to say I live in Omaha, I was expecting more from the crowd... but hey, at least I didn't go..


----------



## KuritaDavion

How is the bean-eating jackass who breaks arms and calls people perros telling me to be a star?


----------



## OML

wait till they go to brooklyn or chicago


----------



## Jean0987654321

Commercials...commercials everywhere


----------



## Nolo King

I will not stand for Alberto Del Rio being shoved down our throats!


----------



## Cyon

Oh hi ADR :lol


----------



## mgman

Ha! 

Crowd: "WE WANT PUNK!"
Vince: "Cut to commercial! Everybody will forget!"


----------



## O Fenômeno

Good hopefully Omaha gets blacklisted now.


----------



## Shadowcran

LongHessa said:


> Crowd is fine tonight. Hotter than a normal Omaha crowd. I still dont know why their chanting for a cry baby quitter.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sick of this type of attitude. You're defending this company? How much of a dipshit does one have to be?

Hundreds have been treated like Punk in the past..yet they're all crybaby quitters..Never the fault of the souless billionaires making money off of it.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This match is disappointing.


----------



## Eulonzo

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is so odd, these chants just coming out of nowhere like an RKO!


Except these chants are actually coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Buckley

Culturalseeker said:


> It is pretty fucking annoying though. Raw is basically one commercial show. You have several commercial breaks per hour, and then you have advertising during the show, e.g. the WWE Network, WWE App, constant references to Twitter, etc.


Its been like this for so long, and people complaining are just trying to nitpick.


----------



## Max Mouse

TNA probably cant wait to get punk...


----------



## checkcola

The New Age Outlaws have killed the tag division


----------



## Punkholic

RFalcao said:


> Punk is in Chicago watching RAW


Why would he watch the show if he's not happy with the current direction of the company? I doubt he's even watching.


----------



## Chan Hung

Stupid fucking CAGE MATCH fpalm...Lame ass match!!! 

So Betty White is trending? Sure mention her but IGNORE PUNK CHANTS lol unk2

I'm convinced Punk is gone....they have totally ignored his existence. Didn't they also take Punk off the intro of Raw tonight? lol


----------



## Pacmanboi

I don't give a damn if there's no respect shown towards NAO or Rhodes Bros. They show us no respect by directly feeding us crap we hate for nearly a decade. Bastards keep the chant going.


----------



## truelove

this cage match is just awful


----------



## Arrogant Mog

We want Punk chants :lol


----------



## PGSucks

Heel workovers and hot tags SHOULD NOT BE A THING in steel cage matches.


----------



## Gutwrench

magictrevor said:


> They still have Punk on the wwe 2k14 commercial...


They dropped his image from the app though and replaced it with Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran

Yeah.."blacklisting cities'..that should be "good for business"...


----------



## NyQuil

Funny I just went to twitter and don't see Betty White trending anywhere.


----------



## World's Best

Pacmanboi said:


> I don't give a damn if there's no respect shown towards NAO or Rhodes Bros. They show us no respect by directly feeding us crap we hate for nearly a decade. Bastards keep the chant going.


:cena3


----------



## Leather Rebel

The spanish table say "People chanting for Batista!"... I'm not fucking kidding.


----------



## Osize10

Bryan finally gets to the spotlight and Punk takes it right away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

When they hit the ropes, they don't even bounce up against the cage anymore. WTF happened to the cage match?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

This commentary is god awful.


----------



## Bullydully

Why is this a Cage match?


----------



## Buckley

Osize10 said:


> Bryan finally gets to the spotlight and Punk takes it right away


You cant be serious LOL


----------



## PGSucks

So why don't they just tornado tag anyways? They can't get disqualified, since it's a damn steel cage match.

#WWELOGIC #DOWNLOADTHEAPP #BUYTHENETWORK


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, I love how they're completely ignoring the Punk chants.


----------



## Chrome

Punkholic said:


> Why would he watch the show if he's not happy with the current direction of the company? I doubt he's even watching.


He's probably watching Raw to help him fall asleep. :lol


----------



## Jmacz

Batista just may get drowned out in we want Punk chants.


----------



## Sazer Ramon

it's fucking crazy right now that I was watching 3 of these guys as a kid growing up and now they are all just back randomly


----------



## Culturalseeker

Buckley said:


> Its been like this for so long, and people complaining are just trying to nitpick.


Its true. I don't watch it live every week though because I live in the Netherlands. Yet when I do it is annoying.


----------



## gaz0301

Oh look! Betty white is trending! How great is that! Everyone, Betty is trending!


(oh and so is CM Punk but shhhhh)


----------



## Chan Hung

Shadowcran said:


> Yeah.."blacklisting cities'..that should be "good for business"...


That's what Vince may do lmfao :vince3


----------



## hazuki

Relax bryan fans pretty sure they'll stil be Bryan chants lol


----------



## RFalcao

i love ADR, all of you hate the guy, but i like him


----------



## Simplyrob

my twitter is telling me cm punk is trending, along with a fair few other wwe tags


----------



## ABrown

checkcola said:


> The New Age Outlaws have killed the tag division


it was dead long before they even came back


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"What are they chanting?" jokes are now officially older than the women Lawler dates. Then again, that accomplishment doesn't require much effort to achieve...


----------



## Captain Edd

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The spanish table say "People chanting for Batista!"... I'm not fucking kidding.


Because they don't speak english :homer3


----------



## TJC93

Course its legal its a fucking cage match!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

NyQuil said:


> Funny I just went to twitter and don't see Betty White trending anywhere.


Did you check the morse code version of twitter?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

This match :mark:


----------



## World's Best

This camerawork is really pissing me off.


----------



## Culturalseeker

PGSucks said:


> So why don't they just tornado tag anyways? They can't get disqualified, since it's a damn steel cage match.
> 
> #WWELOGIC #DOWNLOADTHEAPP #BUYTHENETWORK


They booked this match to be as boring as it potentially could be. Could have potentially been so much more exciting. :$


----------



## cavs25

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The spanish table say "People chanting for Batista!"... I'm not fucking kidding.


:lel :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hammertron

goldust is so good


----------



## xD7oom

Botch???


----------



## Bubba Chuck

So close!!!!


----------



## Hawkke

Aggghhh!! Good nearfall though!


----------



## Chan Hung

I MISSED some of Raw..any mention of Batista being on tonight? lol


----------



## Headliner

Oh no Cody don't do it. (The Moonsault)


----------



## PGSucks

MOONSAULT OFF THE CAGE INCOMING


----------



## KuritaDavion

Cody Rhodes about to pull a Kurt Angle.


----------



## Snapdragon

CAGE MOONSAULT PLEASE


----------



## checkcola

Cody, you idiot


----------



## Blade Runner

Osize10 said:


> Bryan finally gets to the spotlight and Punk takes it right away


Punk knew what he was doing. Quitting is the only way to get the attention on him again and gain leverage with WWE officials. I like CM Punk, but that's a sleazy way to do things if that is the case.


----------



## Cyon

Holy shit I thought Cody got the pin


----------



## Buckley

Holy shit if Cody moonsaults :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Oh shit cody :mark:


----------



## theatb

MOONSAULT!


----------



## MrAxew

THAT BOOOTTCHHH


----------



## FITZ

I think they might be doing something with the crowd noise. Like that 2 count just got a crazy pop and now that things have picked up it sounds like the crowd is going crazy.


----------



## Max Mouse

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The spanish table say "People chanting for Batista!"... I'm not fucking kidding.


really? hahaha just go and steal punk's chants too..


----------



## Lok

Moonsault!


----------



## DesolationRow

Eulonzo said:


> Except these chants are actually coming out of nowhere.


Confirmatory.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

This RAW has left me with a "meh" feeling thus far, but this crowd is annoying.


----------



## birthday_massacre

botchsault


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

KURT ANGLE just gave this boy a thumbs up.


----------



## y2j4lyf

BAH GAWD


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Botched the moonsault. poor Cody.


----------



## Vårmakos

BILLY GOT THIS


----------



## Alicenchains

Great logic


----------



## xD7oom

Wow


----------



## truelove

what a botch


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Chrome said:


> He's probably watching Raw to help him fall asleep. :lol


He may watch Daniel Bryan and Kofi Kingston's matches because he's supposedly best friends with them in real life. and AJ as well because she's his girlfriend.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Holy shit!


----------



## Screwball

CODY


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Poor Cody


----------



## -XERO-

*INJURED!*


----------



## Attitudeerabryan

NyQuil said:


> Funny I just went to twitter and don't see Betty White trending anywhere.


yes it was. why do people think WWE lies to them


----------



## Choke2Death

Ziggler Sr. with the pinfall. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

MAH BOI CODY!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

*That Angle Moonsault though*


----------



## Lien

WOW!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This match is like the crowd. Dead one minute and then suddenly comes alive.


----------



## LigerJ81

Cody pulled a Kurt


----------



## Headliner

:lmao :lmao at that ending. Way to kill Cody's big moment/momentum with an immediate Fameasser to end the match.


----------



## Jean0987654321

That was awful...


----------



## TJC93

Road Dogg moved out the fucking way


----------



## TKOK

k that was awesome.


----------



## H

Cody taking lessons from Angle I see. Inb4 WHEELCHAIR


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well Cody is dead, you guys.


----------



## gaz0301

NyQuil said:


> Funny I just went to twitter and don't see Betty White trending anywhere.


Glad it wasn't just me noticed that.


----------



## King Gimp

Great!


----------



## Culturalseeker

Way to screw the camera angle on that epic moonsault. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Fameasser ftw!


----------



## El Capitano

Sick move Cody!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cody totally just broke his arm.


----------



## Cyon

CODY

And then Billy pins him :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

Yeah that was a disaster.


----------



## Redzero

We Want Punk is trending lol


----------



## PGSucks

Not sure if Cody is selling his arm injury or if Road Dogg is a fucking twat and didn't catch Cody right.


----------



## Chan Hung

the OLD AGE OUTLAWS win!!! :hhh2 :hhh2 :hhh2


----------



## LateTrain27

Cody's epic moonsault only to get pinned by the Badass.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This fucking company


----------



## FCP

Oh these fans are mad at you Chioda. 

Chioda with the biggest heel heat of the night. :mark: 

MAN, I don't think Road Dogg stopped any of Rhodes momentum on that fall.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Osize10 said:


> Bryan finally gets to the spotlight and Punk takes it right away


It's out of Punk's control if people give a shit about him. In Bryan's defense I think he'd get the same chants had he left.


----------



## BlueRover

that was amazing holy shit.

Chant for Cody not for quitters like Punk.


----------



## Aficionado

I want Dustin to swerve.


----------



## Chrome

Rhodes break-up incoming.


----------



## Nolo King

This is similar to the storyline between the Dudleys and Hardys when Jeff did the same thing which pissed Matt off.


----------



## Jmacz

I think he broke his arm or separated his shoulder.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cody Rhodes is suffering from Kurt Angle Cage Match Syndrome.... I hope he gets treatment for that.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy fucking shit


----------



## hag

I think Cody may be actually hurt. Kind of a quick finish.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Ouch.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Angle + Roode's cage moonsault spot was better


----------



## Attitudeerabryan

We want Punk is trending on twitter lol


----------



## magictrevor

One of the worst cage matches I've ever seen.

Is Brock Lesnar even scheduled to be there tonight, if not the cage was utterly pointless.


----------



## Punkholic

I still don't see why winning by escaping the cage wasn't legal, but oh, well...


----------



## Hawkke

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This match is like the crowd. Dead one minute and then suddenly comes alive.


That's what happens when they are controlling the sounds to keep out the Punk chants.


----------



## cavs25

Cody fell awkwardly
Road dog didn't want to catch him it seems


----------



## Daemon_Rising

This Raw is stuck in time somewhere...weird feel to it. Can anybody definitely say if they are pumping noises in.. over-manipulating the sounds?


----------



## King Gimp

gaz0301 said:


> Glad it wasn't just me noticed that.


WWE has always done that. It's so cheap.


----------



## Eliminate

Cody is hurt


----------



## LKRocks

That was pretty much a whisper in the wind


----------



## O Fenômeno

fpalm damn Cody probably legit fucked his arm up.


----------



## kokepepsi

Damn that was a nasty fall


----------



## J-Coke

Time for Cody to attack Goldy in the cage!


----------



## Snapdragon

Road Dogg didn't even try to catch him


----------



## PGSucks

Cody is probably legit injured. Cesaro definitely did a much better job of catching the moonsault off the cage than Road Dogg did.


----------



## NyQuil

Holy botch. Broken arm there.


----------



## Chan Hung

SVETV988_fan said:


> Punk knew what he was doing. Quitting is the only way to get the attention on him again and gain leverage with WWE officials. I like CM Punk, but that's a sleazy way to do things if that is the case.


Wow so you guys think Punk quit to get the attention he wasn't getting? :hmm: Damn, i never thought about this...pretty fucking sneaky if true!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cody landed on that arm


----------



## TJC93

Ouch you can kinda see his arm break


----------



## Freeloader

Props to Cody for doing that. That was Jimmy Snuka like. 

Road Dogg sucks for failing to catch him entirely.


----------



## Arya Dark

TJC93 said:


> Road Dogg moved out the fucking way


*No he didn't*


----------



## DesolationRow

Cody's almost certainly seriously injured after that. Road Dogg did not do his job at all.

Meanwhile, the tag division will be nonexistent outside of The Usos by spring.


----------



## HHHGame78

Slow mo that botch. :lol


----------



## Buckley

Shit, when was the last time WWE allowed a spot like that?


----------



## Pacmanboi

Cue Goldust and Cody argument?


----------



## SP103

Road dogg should be fucking fired for failing to catch Rhodes. Don't do the fucking move if your not going to take the bump.
Rhodes probably has a broken arm.


----------



## Bushmaster

ABrown said:


> it was dead long before they even came back


Was pretty good when Rollins and Reigns were the champs.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saved_masses

perfect from Cody, Road Dogg botched that, should of taken the hit


----------



## birthday_massacre

Hope Cody is ok


----------



## checkcola

Batista... to talk... on the mic... again? Fuck, is that all this idiot does


----------



## Vårmakos

there was no safe way to catch cody the way he fell. road dogg realized that, and got the fuck out of the way


----------



## LKRocks

I think cody broke his arm. That landing was ROUGH


----------



## Punkholic

Attitudeerabryan said:


> We want Punk is trending on twitter lol


"#WeWantCena is trending on Twitter!" :lawler


----------



## Simplyrob

so Cody takes the limelight spot fail to give the NAO their chance to get the 1-2-3, wrestling is a fickle industry.


----------



## Snapdragon

Road Dogg didn't try t catch him


----------



## TKOK

cody prettyh much took all of the impact.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Hope the crowd shit all over Batista.


----------



## Superhippy

That really looked like it hurt. Fucking old ass Road Dogg needs to catch him. Would have been better off saving that spot for Rhodes Brothers vs Real Americans.


----------



## BigSams50

RD didnt even try to be near him lol


----------



## Stevewiser

These "who does he want to face?" segments are so stupid, if it were me I'd say El Torito.


----------



## Aboutreika18

God, that gormless face Batista is pulling in that Royal Rumble ending.


----------



## Lok

Damn hope Cody didn't mess up his arm.


----------



## Prayer Police

He didn't learn that from daddy!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

"GO TO TWEET ABOUT BETTY PEOPLE, WE NEED TO TAKE PUNK OUT OF TRENDING!" :vince3


----------



## Striketeam

The atmosphere backstage would be really interesting to see right now, hearing Punk chants in a place like Omaha Nebraska must terrify them. Imagine what its going to be like when they go to a city with a good crowd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Hoping Cody isn't legit hurt


----------



## birthday_massacre

TJC93 said:


> Road Dogg moved out the fucking way


Cody didnt jump far enough IMO


----------



## Annihilus

its sad how WWE has lost the plot and no longer knows how to capitalize on something popular.. with Punk being the hot topic they should've opened the show with his music and had someone come out and troll the crowd, then bury him on the show, instead its now the elephant in the room and the fans are taking control of the show again like at RR.


----------



## Odo

Pretty sure thats the end of Road Dogg, Cody could have lost his career right there.


----------



## truelove

I said botch and I was sorta right because road dogg didnt catch him and looks like cody has a broken arm


----------



## Headliner

Should of had Mr.Ass there too so Cody could land on both of them. If Cody's just selling then he's doing one hell of a job.


----------



## TJC93

DarkStark said:


> *No he didn't*



okay he poked his stomach when he came down


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Unless Road Dogg has a good excuse, he just broke one of the cardinal rules of wrestling. When somebody is taking a leap, you do WHATEVER it takes to ensure their landing is safe.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn, it's kinda cool New Age Outlaws are back , but i kinda hate them being the champions fpalm


----------



## JAROTO

Stupid Road Dogg


----------



## Punkholic

Batista promo again? Ugh...:no:


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so in Cody's mind he was just gonna climb up top and not even look down to see if anyone was there to land on? I mean he just kicked Road Dogg away and it took him 30 seconds to get to the top and balance, who's to say Road Dogg wouldn't have moved?


----------



## dan the marino

I dunno if Cody is just a beast at selling but his arm looked to be in really bad shape there. Road Dogg didn't catch him either... yeesh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Damn, Cody is hurt. Nice catch though, Road Dogg... or not.


----------



## KuritaDavion

SP103 said:


> Road dogg should be fucking fired for failing to catch Rhodes. Don't do the fucking move if your not going to take the bump.
> Rhodes probably has a broken arm.


How about we not do the moonsault off the cage with a 40+ year old man trying to catch you instead. Rhodes hits CrossRhodes on Road Dogg, Billy hits the Fameasser for the win. Same finish, no chance of injury.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Cody taking lessons from Angle I see. Inb4 WHEELCHAIR


One thing NOT to learn from Angle. Well... there are other things to not learn from Angle.


----------



## Shadowcran

I think that just proved the "live" part isn't completely true..I think they have that 13 second delay thing and they intentionally didn't show that entire moonsault sequence.

And, I hate to see it or say it, but Cody looks legit hurt. RD must have realized he was 45 and that taking the momentum might hurt.


----------



## Pacmanboi

I think Cody was supposed to turn after that match but the botched spot prevented an effective heel turn


----------



## LKRocks

Cody took the ENTIRE impact. You can't junp from the top to the cage and land square into the match like that. Dogg should've caught him


----------



## Cyon

Cody looks like he injured his arm or he's just selling.


----------



## Buckley

People saying Road Dogg didn't even try catching him are wrong.

Cody's body almost turned over, and there was no safe way of catching him correctly. Dogg stuck his arm out to lighten the blow, but it didn't do much. If he tried catching him, BOTH would have seriously gotten fucked up.


----------



## Therapy

Buckley said:


> Shit, when was the last time WWE allowed a spot like that?


He has done it at house shows recently, so this wasn't the first time either


----------



## morris3333

cody is likely broke his arm


----------



## PGSucks

If Cody vs. Goldust at Mania 30 doesn't happen because FUCKING ROAD DOGG, who shouldn't even be wrestling in the year 2014, couldn't catch Cody off the cage correctly, I will kick HHH in the nuts.


----------



## Blade Runner

Chan Hung said:


> Wow so you guys think Punk quit to get the attention he wasn't getting? :hmm: Damn, i never thought about this...pretty fucking sneaky if true!!


I'm not saying its the only reason, but im sure it pissed him off that the crowd errupted with DANIEL BRYAN chants when he got eliminated at the Rumble. I wouldnt be surprised if part of him quitting was to put the attention on himself and get a good renegotiation deal with WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Stevewiser said:


> These "who does he want to face?" segments are so stupid, if it were me I'd say El Torito.


I'd fucking actually laugh but mark out for Batista hard if he said...."I want to face...El Torito!!!!!" :batista4


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Motherfuckin Cody didnt even look where he was jumping.


----------



## JAROTO

Really hope Cody is fine.


----------



## Arthurgos

Am i the only one that thought they just never aimed it correctly there?.. Cody seemed to be way off by leaning which looked like it ended with him landing on his arm >.<.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Pretty epic how cody does that moonsault, still thinking of it.
Fucking class.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, it's kinda cool New Age Outlaws are back , but i kinda hate them being the champions fpalm


I don't mind the New Age Outlaws being WWE Tag Team Champions. I think they're job will be to eventually put over the Usos, who damn well deserve a WWE Tag Team Championship reign.


----------



## Punkholic

Would be great if crowd chants for Bryan and Punk during Batista's promo. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Road Dogg could have fucking moved to the right...


----------



## World's Best

birthday_massacre said:


> Cody didnt jump far enough IMO


Don't even try to turn it around and make that Cody's fault.


----------



## checkcola

Punkholic said:


> Batista promo again? Ugh...:no:


I'm back. Deal With It. 

Ummmm, yeah, that's all I can remember him saying so far.


----------



## ironcladd1

checkcola said:


> Batista... to talk... on the mic... again? Fuck, is that all this idiot does


Deal with it. :batista4


----------



## hng13

Looked like Cody was legit hurt. Not good.


----------



## DesolationRow

Chan Hung said:


> Damn, it's kinda cool New Age Outlaws are back , but i kinda hate them being the champions fpalm


Live by the part-timers, die by the part-timers.


----------



## Captain Edd

Chan Hung said:


> I'd fucking actually laugh but mark out for Batista hard if he said...."I want to face...El Torito!!!!!" :batista4


I'd mark for El Torito being on Raw, dude needs more TV time


----------



## birthday_massacre

are they really making a movie about the NFL draft LOL

Is this a WWE studios production?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Striketeam said:


> The atmosphere backstage would be interesting to see right now, the fact that were hearing Punk chants in a place like Omaha Nebraska should terrify them. Imagine what its going to be like when they go to a city with a good crowd.


Just wait until March 3rd. Raw is in Chicago that day. WWE is probably shitting themselves over that date.


----------



## cavs25

Road Dogg was like


:ambrose2 NOPE


----------



## Hawkke

Seriously, a movie about the NFL Draft :lol Come on!


----------



## Chan Hung

SVETV988_fan said:


> I'm not saying its the only reason, but im sure it pissed him off that the crowd errupted with DANIEL BRYAN chants when he got elimintaed at the Rumble. I wouldnt be surprised if part of him quitting was to put the attention on himself and get a good renegotiation deal with WWE.


Holy shit, well now i think you may be partially right. I mean...he has a past of wanting to be the number one guy..he's a great talent..dont get me wrong..but seems like a slick, sneaky, selfish thing for him to do if true..but shit..it'll work prolly in his favor and get the WWE to do what it obviously takes to have him back onboard!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

I cant wait to here from the Animal tonight!!! Deal with it Haters


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Are they announcing a HOF member tonight?


----------



## TJC93

Zack Ryder sighting hahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OMG IT'S RYDER!!!


----------



## H

Ryder lives!

NVM, he's facing Titus.


----------



## Aficionado

Annihilus said:


> its sad how WWE has lost the plot and no longer knows how to capitalize on something popular.. with Punk being the hot topic they should've opened the show with his music and had someone come out and troll the crowd, then bury him on the show, instead its now the elephant in the room and the fans are taking control of the show again like at RR.



You're right. That would have been some great old fashioned heat too.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Zack Ryder in a match!?!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao Ryder :lmao Titus' new theme.


----------



## truelove

ziggler gonna get destroyed by the wyatts tonight


----------



## xD7oom

Random Night RAW


----------



## Punkholic

Ryder? He's still employed? :lmao


----------



## FCP

ZACK RYDER. 

Lol, I thought he was facing Rusev because of that music.


----------



## Captain Edd

ROFL ZACK RYDER


----------



## Prayer Police

It's jobbering time!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Ziggler is taking the fall.


----------



## Simplyrob

that's two Punk tags trending now, no sign of Orton, Batista or Cena surprise surprise. Then again no DB either.

Wow Ryder on Raw.


----------



## cavs25

Ryder about to get squashed


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

let the Titus O' Neil push begin!!


----------



## J-Coke

Zack Ryder appearance! Can we be happy with the WWE again? Lol jk


----------



## Lok

Titus O-HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL! Watch out!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Zack Ryder sighting.


----------



## Choke2Death

Wyatts vs three jobbers? Now that's gonna increase ratings!

Oh hey there, ZACK!


----------



## ironcladd1

Squash match


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Time to die Zack.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

THAT fucking Job Squad set to face the Wyatts.

NEW Titus. :mark: :mark:


----------



## hng13

Holy shit....it's Ryder. And it looks like he's going to be squashed.


----------



## Tony

Holy shit, it's Zack Ryder!


----------



## Amber B

Ah hell.


----------



## Zigberg

Fuck me that is a terrible fucking theme.


----------



## Buckley

THE REAL DEAL


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ryder about to job :lmao


----------



## Banez

what, they actually let Zack wrestle?


----------



## LKRocks

HAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THEME SONG


----------



## DoubtGin

Titus O'Heel


----------



## Hawkke

A wild Ryder appears, Just to job to Titus! hahahahaha


----------



## cl_theo

Like that theme


----------



## Headliner

Zack Ryder:lmao:lmao:lmao

AND A HEEL TITUS with that heel black music.:lmao

This is great shit right here.


----------



## checkcola

EVilll music~~~~!!!!


----------



## Moto

Zack Ryder? WOW.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ziggler and the ****** are gonna job so hard.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Heel Titus is here!!


----------



## Bad For Business

Zack Ryder on TV!!!??


----------



## JamesCurtis24

..... not sure how much this music fits his entrance... or him...


----------



## World's Best

Titus O'Neal :mark:

No PTP? Damn.


----------



## PGSucks

:berried


----------



## Cyon

Titus has a new theme?

And dat Zack Ryder getting precious TV time.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Wyatt Family in action! :mark:

And Zack Ryder gonna job to Titus O'Neil!? How his career has nosedived... :lmao


----------



## gaz0301

Watching from the UK but have American adverts.

Do you guys really have an advert that just promoted "Period power?"

I wasn't watching and thought maybe I'd misheard.


Oh and Ryder sighting! It's jobberin time!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

RYDER'S ON RAW! CODE BLUE!


----------



## hag

Titus O'Niel vs Zach Ryder? Are we watching a Live Event?


----------



## LateTrain27

Zack Ryder's back... to job to Titus? unk2

:berried


----------



## Annihilus

Why does Titus have some "haunted house in the hood" theme music?


----------



## the fox

Ryder ?????????
he still there?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ryder vs the gay guy. Who's winning :HHH2


----------



## La Parka

Titus wearing the same trunks as he wore when he was a face.


----------



## LigerJ81

Zack on TV


----------



## Nolo King

Zack Ryder looks incredible, but my joy went down when I was reminded that Titus is no longer with Darren...


----------



## birthday_massacre

SP103 said:


> Road dogg should be fucking fired for failing to catch Rhodes. Don't do the fucking move if your not going to take the bump.
> Rhodes probably has a broken arm.


Both are at fault but I blame Cody more, he didn't even look before jumping, and he also didnt jump back enough.

Sure RD could have made more of an effort but don't forget we were watching slo mo replays, RD only had a second to react when he saw that Cody didntg jump far enough


----------



## H

Dat hate crime though :vince4


----------



## Omega_VIK

Titus O'Neil with dat generic music.


----------



## ABrown

smdh at this breakup

the fuck us this music :kobe11


----------



## SubZero3:16

I miss the millions of dollars dance


----------



## TJC93

Cos Darren Young refused to bum Vince huh


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Ryder taking Punks spot


----------



## DesolationRow

Culturalseeker said:


> I don't mind the New Age Outlaws being WWE Tag Team Champions. I think they're job will be to eventually put over the Usos, who damn well deserve a WWE Tag Team Championship reign.


This is effectively the only destination that is appropriate at this point in time.


----------



## Headliner

YOU WANNA TALK LETS TALK DEN. I love this ......


----------



## Bushmaster

Missing Raw now but did Cody really fuck his arm up? Some posts are making it sound really bad 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Odo

Zack about to get curbstomped


----------



## That Red

OMG, Zack Ryder. The Long Island Iced Z!


----------



## Chrome

Interested in this Titus heel turn. Nice theme music too, looks like Jim Johnston made another good one.


----------



## Punkholic

Love Titus' theme. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

Stone Hot said:


> I cant wait to here from the Animal tonight!!! Deal with it Haters


I'll be impressed if he only puts half the crowd to sleep.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit, Titus with that Heel music.
I love it!

EDIT: GETTING DAT HEAT :mark:


----------



## Pronk25

I still think that was WWE's burial of Darren Young for coming out gay. Just had to wait a while so it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Tony

Such a shame. Prime Time Players were entertaining.


----------



## hazuki

Nomore Millions of dollars?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ain't that a hate crime?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader

Zack Ryder, lol

Titus is cool after doing that to Darren Young.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hey look, Ryder's on Raw!

Arrive.
Job.
Leave.


----------



## Hammertron

those ptp colors


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I feel so bad for Ryder.


----------



## FCP

And the Miz randomly shows up.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Ugh Miz...


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ryder crying for bein' in Raw again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★




----------



## Snapdragon

FCP said:


> ZACK RYDER.
> 
> Lol, I thought he was facing Rusev because of that music.


Same here, I expected Rusev to come out.


----------



## SPCDRI

OH BURIAL
JOB TO EVERYONE WE KNOW

I hate to see a Zack burial
I hate to see it real bad
Why isn't he King of the Midcard?
The Kane angle was so so sad


----------



## O Fenômeno

Annihilus said:


> Why does Titus have some "haunted house in the hood" theme music?


:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Tidus is Ahmed Johnson 2.0


----------



## genocide_cutter

Love titus new theme.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Not sure who I want to win.. both their themes are fucking awful.


----------



## Choke2Death

:lmao @ Titus' music.


----------



## Aecen

Hey for Zack Ryder anytime spent on tv is a blessing these days.


----------



## H

Miz is shooting :lmao :lmao


----------



## truelove

Miz go away


----------



## Aficionado

Titus' new theme. That shit's dope. I see some great character development for Titus.


----------



## Moto

Z. Kusano said:


> Ryder vs the gay guy. Who's winning :HHH2


Darren Young is the one who is gay.


----------



## checkcola

Miz sort of heel turn coming again?


----------



## TheAbsentOne

$500,000 dollars! $500,000 dollars!

Hmm.. Doesn't quite have the same charm.


----------



## Banez

Z. Kusano said:


> Ryder vs the gay guy. Who's winning :HHH2


"Ryder will give Titus run for his money" bad choice of words jerry


----------



## ZachS22

I wonder if D Young and Titus are gonna feud


----------



## Emotion Blur

Fuck off Miz.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

LOL FAKE INTERNET CHAMPIONSHIPS! :lol


----------



## Buckley

Miz shooting on Ryder ahahaha


----------



## Con27

wtf is Miz doing out there


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm the MIZ...and I'm....... Awfullllllllllllllllllllllllllll lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Wild Miz appears


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Miz's hair when he took the headset off


----------



## Joel

Who said all the jobbers were allowed out the cage?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I give Titus six months before he's a happy, dancing babyface barking for comedy.


----------



## Punkholic

Pronk25 said:


> I still think that was WWE's burial of Darren Young for coming out gay. Just had to wait a while so it wasn't obvious.


What are you talking about? B A STAR! :cena3 :vince3


----------



## Shadowcran

Titus O' Neal ...please show us that potential we've sensed since you first appeared...


----------



## Captain Edd

Get this cunt off my TV


----------



## magictrevor

I enjoyed Titus O'neil as a face, thought he was funny. Interesting to see how he does as a serious heel.

Good to see it's not another night full of tag matches. But still a few random 6 man tags.


----------



## Omega_VIK

And the Miz appears......... :no:


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao The fuck Miz? No one gives a shit.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao WTF. So random.


----------



## cavs25

:ti

Miz's hair


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Wtf @ Miz :lol


----------



## SandyRavage

Pronk25 said:


> I still think that was WWE's burial of Darren Young for coming out gay. Just had to wait a while so it wasn't obvious.


It'll be a feud, definitely not a burial. They have very public ally backed him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino

Prime Time Players will end up like Cryme Tyme. This break up was unneeded. 

lol @ Zach Ryder. Also lol @ random Miz appearance. What is going on anymore?


----------



## Screwball

Go home, Miz, you're drunk.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Titus's new theme :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi

LOL miz


----------



## Leon Knuckles

2014 YEAR OF THE DOG BARK


----------



## LKRocks

MIZ WITH DAT WORKED SHOOT. HE'LL WALK OUT ON THE COMPANY


----------



## hag

This is such a terrible Raw.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

That's nice Miz, go away.


----------



## Lok

Miz is all mad and such. :lol


----------



## Chrome

Zack Ryder > Miz.


----------



## Snapdragon

Is Miz heel or face?

I literally can't tell.


----------



## Thad Castle

Titus! About time he dropped that dead weight Young!


----------



## Headliner

They need to let Titus take the mic after this. And let him be way too black for TV.


----------



## etched Chaos

CM Punk chants, crowd shitting over everything tonight.


----------



## Simplyrob

Titus, a jobber with a heel turn, the only opponent he can get a pin over is a jobber who vanished off tv lol, that hierachy. 


Miz about to join team Punk?


----------



## Aficionado

Ummm. Do I suddenly like Miz now? WTF is going on here?


----------



## truelove

this should be on superstars or main event


----------



## NyQuil

CM Punk chants muted again.


----------



## Redzero

CM PUNK


----------



## J-Coke

So apparently more wrestlers are going to be "frustrated" like Miz. Great work guys.


----------



## Cyon

random Miz :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Whoa, thought Zach had him there


----------



## Irish Jet

Some actual direction for the Miz hopefully, would have much preferred Ziggler though.


----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if Christian will be on Raw tonight?

*YAY FOR THE CM PUNK CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Has WWE mentioned CM PUNK tonight? I missed half of Raw :bs:


----------



## magictrevor

Miz to walk, next weeks raw to be full of "we want miz chants" ?


----------



## cavs25

Random CM Punk chants again


----------



## Phillies3:16

This raw feels all sorts of awkward


----------



## Superhippy

Lmao Ryder is still over.


----------



## Kratosx23

CM Punk chants again, and they're immediately snuffed out.

Yep, they got security looking out for this.


----------



## Punkholic

Punk chants again. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

Snapdragon said:


> Is Miz heel or face?
> 
> I literally can't tell.


He's a cunt. An obnoxious mealy-mouthed cunt.


----------



## Xapury

Ryder is fat!


----------



## YoungGun_UK

:lmao this RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Titus with that hate crime on Smackdown.


----------



## hag

Yeah the ring noise was way more loud half way through that CM Punk chant...


----------



## -XERO-

*REEEEEEEEEEMIIIIIIIIIIX!!!!!*


----------



## Aboutreika18

Ryder sighting, Titus heel theme, Miz shooting.

Raw is Fuckery.


----------



## almostfamous

That albert bomb was sick


----------



## Hammertron

to be fair ryder looks like he belongs in a ring, idc on what level. where the miz doesnt and never will


----------



## Snapdragon

Love that Titus uses the Lo Down as a finish


----------



## Marston

Someone had a "CM Punk was right." sign in the back


----------



## hou713

Miz out here shooting on live tv


----------



## Evilerk

Raw is selective hearing


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Hag said:


> This is such a terrible Raw.


Dude, are you fucking kidding me right now? We've had three great matches so far and a good promo to start out the show. This has been anything but a terrible Raw. Jesus christ.


----------



## birthday_massacre

For anyone that wants Tidus's theme song, its on halloween generic songs vol 2 track #5


----------



## Choke2Death

:lmao @ that music. Starts off evil then becomes 'normal'.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Titus O Neil single's run seems okay..but i'm worried it'll flop


----------



## Omega_VIK

Titus as a heel...:ti


----------



## Laserblast

Not even a bad RAW. Just very strange.


----------



## H

They let Miz cut a Punk promo thinking it would have the same effect. :ti


----------



## Jean0987654321

Titus theme is....weird


----------



## un_pretti_er

OORA OORA


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

The beginning of Titus' music doesn't suit him.


----------



## SPCDRI

CM Punk gone has 'em so shook. They booked a lame RAW and they have to silence the crowd so it sounds even more dead than it really is.

They are working in front of 6000 and it sounds more quiet than 60 in a high school gym in a flyover state.

WWE is so "gotten to" over the CM Punk walk. They have no clue.


----------



## checkcola

Love evil horror movie theme, hope he wins a lot over midcard babyfaces to hear it more


----------



## cavs25

When Omaha has Punk chants....be afraid for Chicago, NY, NJ, Philly and Mania


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:bark 

First Lawler with the random dig at Barrett and now Miz with the random dig at Ryder/O'Neil. This is a strange RAW.


----------



## MECCA1

Titus should of cut a promo on Miz doin' a shoot during his match..


----------



## morris3333

Miz need to be cut by wwe.


----------



## LKRocks

What the fuck was that Miz shoot. So random


----------



## HHHGame78

Snapdragon said:


> Love that Titus uses the Lo Down as a finish


Sky High... close


----------



## Nolo King

I just remembered that Zack Ryder was Titus Oneil's mentor!


----------



## King Gimp

Is that a GTA theme? :lol


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Titus was pretty much all the talent in the group


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Titus new theme is BOSS!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if Christian will be on Raw tonight?
> 
> *YAY FOR THE CM PUNK CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Has WWE mentioned CM PUNK tonight? I missed half of Raw :bs:


Nope, not at all.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

How I feel about Titus' abuse of baby oil as spoken by Chris Rock on Jermaine Jackson:

*"What is up with Jermaine? Is it just me or is he the greasiest niccaa you ever seen? Just greasy motherfucker looking like he sprayed Armoral on his face! Just glistening... like Patrick Ewing in the fourth quarter! When Jermaine is on the TV, I got wipe the screen! "I can't see shit! Jermaine must've been on!" Even the police can't catch his ass. He just slips out! They're like "Somebody throw some sand on that niccaa please!"*

:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Hope Batista challenges the divas title.


----------



## FCP

I hope Ziggler gets to sell Harper's clothesline.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I just cannot with Titus O'neil. Why are they pushing him?


----------



## Jmacz

We Want Punk is the #6 worldwide trend :lol


----------



## Saved_masses

i found that miz "shoot" actually entertaining


----------



## cl_theo

TheGMofGods said:


> Dude, are you fucking kidding me right now? We've had three great matches so far and a good promo to start out the show. This has been anything but a terrible Raw. Jesus christ.


How can it be good of cm punk isn't there?


----------



## dan the marino

Superhippy said:


> Lmao Ryder is still over.


It's amazing he's managed to stay as over as he has after WWE sabotaged him.

Is Miz even a heel or face anyway? I have no idea what is going on anymore.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Does Bryan get to like, sign a contract or something if he wins the face of the WWE match tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung

magictrevor said:


> Miz to walk, next weeks raw to be full of "we want miz chants" ?


Part of me thinks Miz is doing a "CM PUNK" taking my ball home mockery by Vince :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Punk chants again 

unk2


----------



## mgman

It's pretty obvious WWE is making every effort to censor the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Hawkke

So we have Punk going, Ziggs and Miz getting salty on the mike.. I smell something going on.. I smell some chicanery.. I just can't put my finger on it!


----------



## Therapy

This is the most awkward RAW in ages.. I can't pin point why.. It just is.. By a lot


----------



## Headliner

Genesis 1.0 said:


> How I feel about Titus' abuse of baby oil as spoken by Chris Rock on Jermaine Jackson:
> 
> _"What is up with Jermaine? Is it just me or is he the greasiest niccaa you ever seen? Just greasy motherfucker looking like he sprayed Armoral on his face! Just glistening... like Patrick Ewing in the fourth quarter! When Jermaine is on the TV, I got wipe the screen! "I can't see shit! Jermaine must've been on!" Even the police can't catch his ass. He just slips out! They're like "Somebody throw some sand on that niccaa please!"_
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti


Yesss.:lmao

Orton abuses it way more than Titus though. Titus needs to get a dope theme ASAP.


----------



## ZachS22

Titus has a badass theme though


----------



## Punkholic

Nice to see Titus getting a change. He could go far if use properly and given the right chances.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Meh, bittersweet match: Bitter in that Ryder's still wasted as a jobber, but sweet in that he's rocking new attire.

Dat brief CM Punk chant doe.


----------



## SPCDRI

Hammertron said:


> Ryder looks like he belongs in a ring. The Miz doesn't and never will


So true.


----------



## Cyon

Titus' new theme sound like some late 80's theme song for some evil villain. Or something like that I don't know.


----------



## Jean0987654321

They even edit shit that is LIVE!! This company is so.... :jimross


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm seeing in spanish guys, what does Miz say?


----------



## teamdiscoverych

Why would they have miz bury a match that is going on. Then expect anyone to care a second later?


----------



## Simplyrob

Miz trashes a broken Zack Ryder and then walks out on the company but zero fucks were given that day.


----------



## Redzero

jackswaggers said:


> I just cannot with Titus O'neil. Why are they pushing him?


----------



## LateTrain27

jackswaggers said:


> I just cannot with Titus O'neil. Why are they pushing him?


I wouldn't worry. He'll probably be back to jobbing on Main Event/Superstars within 2 months.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Miz's complaint is that he isn't getting squashed on live tv, alright.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if Christian will be on Raw tonight?
> 
> *YAY FOR THE CM PUNK CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Has WWE mentioned CM PUNK tonight? I missed half of Raw :bs:


Christian already was on Raw...he had a match with Swagger and won. Pay attention.


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao at the Miz coming out


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That Miz segment was obviously a shot at Punk.


----------



## SP103

KuritaDavion said:


> How about we not do the moonsault off the cage with a 40+ year old man trying to catch you instead. Rhodes hits CrossRhodes on Road Dogg, Billy hits the Fameasser for the win. Same finish, no chance of injury.


Thats the fucking point. Road Dogg should of said "hey I'm not comfortable with a moonsault and me catching him". That's all that would needed to be said and it wouldn't of been done. Instead, he says "fuck yeah!" and fails to catch Cody putting him out of another Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Punk chants heard for less than 20 seconds of total air time in an hour and a half of Raw....must be a hijacking.


----------



## Punkholic

That shoot of The Miz was the most random thing ever.


----------



## JAROTO

I have always liked Titus. Hope he gets a real chance with the heel turn.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hawkke said:


> So we have Punk going, Ziggs and Miz getting salty on the mike.. I smell something going on.. I smell some chicanery.. I just can't put my finger on it!


Maybe the whole Miz/Ziggler thing is an angle off the real Punk situation? unk2


----------



## hitmanclarke

This RAW is so terrible. 

:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

I bet Cena Fights Alberto Del Rio tonight.


----------



## Saved_masses

bryan, punk, ziggler, now miz.

EVERYTHING IS A WORK


----------



## Shadowcran

Oh god..the Chicago crowds and those like it are going to wreck the place with their chants.

Titus looked meh until the ending where he looked really good. Still, he has the look of a clown in the face so it's hard to see him as a heel.


----------



## Headliner

Miz doing what he did could possibly be WWE's dig at CM Punk. You never know. Or maybe it was there awful way at getting Miz some attention.


----------



## LKRocks

WAIT, WAS THAT MIZ BIT A DIG AT PUNK?

"He's frustated with the Authority, and he walks out...here"


----------



## checkcola

RAW lacks star power


----------



## Emotion Blur

Wasn't a great match, but I'm happy that they at least did something with Titus after turning (unlike Brodus' turn). Titus is a beast and deserves some time each Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

jackswaggers said:


> I just cannot with Titus O'neil. Why are they pushing him?


They need to build up mid card monsters for Reigns to be able to go through and look legit.


----------



## Lok

Summer and Fandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Annihilus

what just happened with the Miz? I missed it, was it an storyline or did he actually walk off instead of doing commentary? or both?


----------



## Chan Hung

*SAVE US_ BROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Xtremeee

boring without punk


----------



## Captain Edd

Summer :banderas


----------



## O Fenômeno

Titus theme sounds like some Rusev shit at first.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

#Emmalution


----------



## Punkholic

Summer Rae. :yum: :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:yum: Summer Rae from the neck down


----------



## Masked4Kane

Wow, O'Neil, Ryder, Fandango... I'm sports entertained! :argh:


----------



## Gutwrench

Maybe we'll get a Shield response / promo for the Wyatt's squash encounter with Ziggler, Truth, and Woods.


----------



## SPCDRI

CM Punk chants are being technologically and physically stopped. That is why the crowd is so dead and this RAW feels so awkward.


----------



## Callisto

Just tuned in to the show, any unk chants yet?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

ugh Fandango.


----------



## dan the marino

WWE will honor Black History Month by having all their minorities job tonight.


----------



## Amber B

Black History Month, y'all.
Kofi getting dat push, jive turkeys.


----------



## xD7oom

The Rock's black?


----------



## JAROTO

I'm falling asleep. The Authority ruined it for me. HHH and Steph are not entertaining. They should be heels.


----------



## checkcola

Where Summer is... Emma might not be far behind?


----------



## Cyon

:lol


----------



## bob311

Ryder gets his first match on raw in 7 years, and The Miz loses his shit...logic


----------



## Jmacz

Was The Rock only half on everyone else's screen or just mine?


----------



## Buckley

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

You see, you damn fools? The Rock is BLACK. Therefore we did have a BLACK WWE Champion.


----------



## Shadowcran

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe the whole Miz/Ziggler thing is an angle off the real Punk situation? unk2


It's funny, but as these type statements are coming, I was starting to get that feeling too. In the pit of my stomach.

IF they have CM Punk come out at end and "shoot", I'm going to feel like such a dumbass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Oh they want to honor Black History month but two weeks ago all the blacks were losing on MLK day :bosh4


----------



## Headliner

Hmmm. WWE honoring black history month. Not sure how to feel about this. Wyatts are probably going to be the dog shit out of Woods and Truth for this.


----------



## Waffelz

Rock isn't black.


----------



## BlueRover

...the Rock is Samoan. He identifies as Samoan. He is not black. WTH?


----------



## Nolo King

As a chocolate man, I would really hope they would not do anything for this month as it actually encourages racism..


----------



## Thad Castle

About time Ernie Lad gets a spot in the HOF!


----------



## Irish Jet

When is white history month?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

If Ryder had a match on RAW, maybe my dreams of a 3MB concert will come true! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Headliner said:


> Miz doing what he did could possibly be WWE's dig at CM Punk. You never know. Or maybe it was there awful way at getting Miz some attention.


Agreed. Seems like a dig at PUNK...the whole "I'm not getting my spotlight on Raw" seemed like an obvious rib at Punk and at the fans lol...Vince has had tendencies in the past to do this kinda stuff : :


----------



## Snapdragon

R-Truth about to get that push


----------



## birthday_massacre

Irish Jet said:


> When is white history month?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they just played a video package right in the middle of Fandango's entrance, wwe loses interest in their superstars fast don't they?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

lmao wwe is mad racist


----------



## Shadowcran

I remember Ladd from his stay in the Mid South area. North American champion heel.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

This actually has been a decent RAW!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BIG CAT


----------



## SubZero3:16

this is actually interesting, well done wwe


----------



## World's Best

BlueRover said:


> ...the Rock is Samoan. He identifies as Samoan. He is not black. WTH?


He has African ancestry. Dude is like half black, half Samoan.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I bet Ladd was booked as a 7 footer :hayden3*


----------



## etched Chaos

A Dance-Off... During RTWM, oh WWE.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

A dance off? The fuck!?


----------



## Amber B

BlueRover said:


> ...the Rock is Samoan. He identifies as Samoan. He is not black. WTH?


The motherfucker is on the cover of Essence magazine. He's black.
He's always claimed his black side.


----------



## SPCDRI

The company is acting like it has given one single solitary fuck about black wrestlers not named Mark Henry, Booker T (WCW creation) and
25 percent of The Rock. Black Revisionist History Month, ya'll.

That might have been worse than their embarrassing exploitation of Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## LateTrain27

OH GOD! A dance off with Fandango. unk2


----------



## Punkholic

Callisto said:


> Just tuned in to the show, any unk chants yet?


Yeah, one like every hour.


----------



## Captain Edd

A Dance Off? fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon

Irish Jet said:


> When is white history month?


11 months out of the year.


----------



## Buckley

Emma debut?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Rock still counts. Still has black in his Genes from his pops.



Thad Castle said:


> About time Ernie Lad gets a spot in the HOF!



Class of 1995.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Santino is back?? Santino is back.


----------



## sheepgonewild

Inc. Brock Lesnar to beat the shit out of both of them.


----------



## dan the marino

Words Of Wisdom said:


> This actually has been a decent RAW!


Ya just had to go and ruin it, didn't ya.


----------



## Lok

Santino!


----------



## Shadowcran

As if this raw couldn't suck more...out comes Santino ..


----------



## Stevewiser

Fandanstop


----------



## Bad For Business

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK

:lol You gotta love Summer Rae trying her best to do the splits.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:allen1

:jay

Santino go fuck back off to Canada.


----------



## FCP

Dance-Off. MEHHHHHHHHHHHH

Maybe if Emma is involved.


----------



## checkcola

I only support this if Emma gets involved


----------



## That Red

Oh fuck no.


----------



## JamesK

The RTWM is awesome so far :ti :ti


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Emma will probably be involved.


----------



## Freeloader

They need to put Summer Rae with an actual decent wrestler. 

Already sick of Santino. He's so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Great, a drawn-out Santino comedy segment...God help us all.


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Honours African Americans.

Never had an African American WWE champion.

Inb4 ''The Rock is African American''. Wrong, he's Samoan and Rocky Johnson is African Canadian.


----------



## Demolition119

oh fuck off with this shit


----------



## Arrogant Mog

santinoooooooo


----------



## magictrevor

Dance off with Santino, hmm time for to make some food.


----------



## Laserblast

This should really only happen at house shows. fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78

Please put Emma with Santino, it was funny in NXT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Who finds that shit funny?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

omfg worst raw ever. why is this asshole back.


----------



## LigerJ81

Santino is Back


----------



## ironcladd1

Oh no fpalm

Never mind, Emma debut.


----------



## Spaz350

Emma debut?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Summer Rae's legs make Fandango's segments somewhat tolerable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FANDINGO LMAO


----------



## Cyon

Emma gonna debut soon?


----------



## xD7oom

Oh no :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion

No Santino, this just blows.


----------



## Arya Dark

BlueRover said:


> ...the Rock is Samoan. He identifies as Samoan. He is not black. WTH?


*He's as black as President Obama *


----------



## bob311

Cole's laugh makes me want to punch a kitten


----------



## Headliner




----------



## Amber B

Road to Mania, everyone.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Just wait until March 3rd. Chicago is going to hijack RAW.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Batista needs to get a hold of Summer Rae so she can do the splits correctly. 

There's a reason Melina had DAT FLEXIBILITY.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Like I give a shit about these two fucks dancing?


----------



## Omega Creed

fandingo :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Emma time.


----------



## Tony

It's been forever since I've seen Santino. When was the last time he's been on television?


----------



## hbkmickfan

EMMA!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Emma!!! :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

EMMA!!!!!!


----------



## Screwball

Emma time. :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI

"The crowd is dead as a motherfuck. Quick, get some dancing segment going, goddammit!"

:vince6


----------



## RDEvans

gee I wonder who it'll be


----------



## Punkholic

Did anyone else think Miz walking out was a dig at Punk?


----------



## Hawkke

Poor Johnny Curtis, to have to keep doing this over and over.. Just sad.


----------



## Chrome

Emma debut coming up.


----------



## hng13

Emma!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh its going to be Emma!!!!


----------



## Amber B

Emma's shortbus ass. :lmao


----------



## Vyer

Emma!


----------



## TJC93

Emma debut


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

well at least there was a work on Raw tonight


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

EMMA!


----------



## Death Rider

Emma debuting :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Oh no, please no...


----------



## Lok

Emma


----------



## Thad Castle

Wish Lesnar would come down and raise hell


----------



## Arrogant Mog

EMMA DEBUT


----------



## Lord Wolfe

EMMA!


----------



## Masked4Kane

EMMA! Bah gawd! <3


----------



## Waffelz

EMMA!!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King

Emma debut..


----------



## Jmacz

Yay Emma!


----------



## Redzero

This bitch is annoying...


----------



## SP103

Each time Santino learns a wrestling move he gets a tattoo to remember it by. 

He's competing with the 5 moves of doom.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

We're building to Wrestlemania. I might cry


----------



## GNR4LIFE

Emma's got a worse face than Summer Ray


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Don't think Vince is too worried about Punk leaving when he has Santino to fall back on


----------



## cindel25

Emma!


----------



## cavs25

Guest host...Dance offs... 


We are back in 2009


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao

Summer day


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Emma with the retarded dance


----------



## checkcola

Summer Day


----------



## LateTrain27

Emma's debut! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino

If there was ever a time for CM Punk or Daniel Bryan chants, it's now.


----------



## Captain Edd

At least I can watch Summer dance....I guess


----------



## Cyon

So Emma debuts just like Santino once did? I knew something was up when these two teamed up in NXT some time ago.


----------



## Aficionado

Emma is my new favorite despite what happens next.


----------



## Tony

Emma! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol what was that?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

My gosh Summer.... Dat azzzzsssssssss


----------



## magictrevor

Santino an insult to Italy. Give him a new gimmick, disgrace to Italy.


----------



## Snapdragon

DAT MUSIC!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The road to Wrestlemania starts now!


----------



## Zigberg

I love how everyone shits their pants for literally any debut of anybody. Who honestly gives a fuck about another blonde diva? The division is an irrelevant pile of shit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao OMG, this shit.


----------



## Aecen

What is going on...


----------



## xD7oom

WTF is this?


----------



## GCA-FF

#EMMAlution! :mark:


----------



## That Red

What the hell am I watching?


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## Punkholic

Emma making his debut! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Summer Rae would be ideal if she put 200 pounds on her..


----------



## Daiko

EMMA TIME :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*STOP!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I feel like _doing a Foley_ but my laptop is only a few months old


----------



## JAROTO

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hitmanclarke

Just when it seemed that WWE was focusing more on wrestling than this stupid sports entertainment bullshit that gives Vince a woody, they go ahead and fuck it all up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Headliner said:


> Hmmm. WWE honoring black history month. Not sure how to feel about this. Wyatts are probably going to be the dog shit out of Woods and Truth for this.


Yeah, the induction seemed contradictory to WWE's past booking of black wrestlers on MLK day and Feb. But hey, according to Alvarez, Vince considers Nelson Mandela and MLK Jr as personal heroes.


----------



## Screwball

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark

:lmao *BEST DANCE EVER!*


----------



## genocide_cutter

This is stupid.


----------



## Stevewiser

They're saving the big dance off payoff between Fandango/Santino for Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Amber B

Dat music :ass
Dem moves :ass


----------



## Vyer

Eh...


----------



## Xapury

Why we love this shit company so much? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Moto

Neither one of these chicks can dance.


----------



## LKRocks

I love Emma so much


----------



## TKOK

am i the only person who get fandango's theme stuck in my head every Raw?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This is actually hard to watch...


----------



## Leon Knuckles

lmao wtf am i watching


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Crowd, please make like a pigeon and shit on this segment.


----------



## cavs25

The crowd doesn't know how to react


----------



## SubZero3:16

i hope they're paying emma good money for that shit


----------



## RandomLurker

This is gonna flop so bad


----------



## Omega Creed

smh it should be xavier out there for this. they had been setting it up the last few weeks :smh


----------



## Pacmanboi

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Jean0987654321

YES!! EMMA!!


----------



## Buckley

Well that was certainly awkward.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

God, summer rae :mark:

HAHAHAHA THAT IS FUCKING FUNNY


----------



## Tony

Emma's theme is my JAM :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

-UNDEAD- said:


> *STOP!*


^


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

EMMA! :mark:


----------



## theatb

Well I was sort of happy to see Santino to come back and sort of glad to see Emma pulled from the crowd, but this is getting stupid.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This music...holy fucking rape.


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is why people can't respect me when I told them that I watch wrestling. Can't blame them tought.


----------



## Thad Castle

This segment blows.


----------



## Shadowcran

Another moment where people watching this hope nobody else they know comes in and sees them watching it.


----------



## MECCA1

Fandango looks so disgusted to be involved in this... lmaoo


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

My god that was terrible


----------



## JamesCurtis24

What the fuck am I watching...


----------



## SP103

Did I just see what I just saw I did i just drink a bottle of Drano instead of Sprite?


----------



## Avon Barksdale

This is embarrassing...


----------



## kokepepsi

So fucking cringe worthy


----------



## Waffelz

Emma had to debut in a dead crowd


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Are the WWE board actually so coked up that they watch Raw back and think they've done a good job?


----------



## Snapdragon

Dat Emma reaction


----------



## Chan Hung

That Emma dance sucked lol..very cringeworthy fpalm


----------



## BlueRover

...ok, i take it back. chant for cm quit instead of this crap please.


----------



## Hawkke

What a crock of shit. I agree with JBL, going to be sick.


----------



## theswayzetrain

dance off slow night tonight


----------



## Punkholic

Emma's theme. :lmao


----------



## Nolo King

That was a cringe worthy segment..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> It's been forever since I've seen Santino. When was the last time he's been on television?


Not long enough


----------



## Emotion Blur

I don't think this gimmick is going to translate very well to the big stage.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I'm actually cringing at my tv.

:lmao JBL's reaction. The state of this.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Instead of debuting Emma in a serious fashion, since she is one of the best woman's talents they have apparently, they do this.

Ugghhhh.. I picked a bad time to flip over from the Nucks game.


----------



## Screwball

R U NOT EMMATAINED?!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

This is garbage, what are they thinking?


----------



## LKRocks

This is stupid in a lovely way


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

What in the fuck am I watching?


----------



## hazuki

Hahah someone gif that JBL reaction


----------



## NyQuil

The things I would do to Summer Rae.


----------



## Freeloader

CenaBoy4Life said:


> omfg worst raw ever. why is this asshole back.


And the asshole fans of Omaha didn't vote for Summer Rae, making it even worse. 

What an utter WASTE of a smokin hot diva manager in this awful garbage fucking angle.


----------



## Ham and Egger

What is this shit?


----------



## TOM MADISON

The fuck was that.. lolz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

JBL ahahhaaha


----------



## Aboutreika18




----------



## Omega_VIK

That was hard to watch


----------



## cindel25

They just don't care anymore do they?


----------



## HHHGame78

Omaha was not the crowd to do that on. fpalm I feel for Emma.


----------



## RAW360

As someone that regularly attends NXT, I was always worried Emma's dance gimmick would be horribly pulled off here.


----------



## Evilerk

a dance off is your plan B...


----------



## PirateMonkE

What the fuck was the point in that?


----------



## checkcola

The heels should attack while their backs are turned, or what's the point


----------



## That Red

Emma had a pretty nice booty for a white girl.


----------



## RandomLurker

JBL's pencil flip.


Gif plz


----------



## Lok

:lol Oh man.


----------



## Xapury

Dat little ass of emma...nice.


----------



## Annihilus

I don't understand this segment.. is this supposed to be funny? Emma is like a less sexy Kaitlyn, a sort of muscular girl doing goofy comedy.. why should anyone care if they didnt care about Kaitlyn?


----------



## FCP

That Legend's show. :ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Why do people like this woman? Some retarded dancing


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Dat music :ass
> Dem moves :ass


LMFAO


----------



## Joseph92

What a terrible Raw debut.


----------



## gaz0301

Wow that was horrible.

With that music I sense a new slower hypno vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PirateMonkE said:


> What the fuck was the point in that?


To waste a segment since there is no Cena or Punk at raw.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

Happy Emma got on TV but what in the actual fuck was that?


----------



## magictrevor

I we meant to take this Emma seriously, her debut is a dance off. Is she going to do this every week? Is that terrible music her theme? What's that she's a diva so it doesn't matter anyway? oh okay.


----------



## Culturalseeker

:no: That was just pure cringe.


----------



## Banez

hazuki said:


> Hahah someone gif that JBL reaction


moment of the night


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Well ... Possibly one of the most cringe worthy dumb and idiotic debuts ever. I LOLED at JBL tho.


----------



## TKOK

imma watch the shit out of this.


----------



## Callisto

Emma doing loads to destroy the stereotype of white people lacking dancing skills.


----------



## Headliner

Legends house has potential to be both hilarious and awful at the same time. Legit turned the channel on that dance shit.


----------



## cavs25

:selfie
You put your right hand in, you put your left hand out...


----------



## Chrome

Emma would've gotten a better reaction if she was dressed as a corn on the cob.


----------



## NyQuil

hazuki said:


> Hahah someone gif that JBL reaction


:lmao That was the ultimate "For Fucks Sake" reaction.


----------



## Punkholic

I can't believe there were not more CM Punk chants throughout that segment.


----------



## Waffelz

Emma is absolutely brilliant in the ring, so all is good, folks.


----------



## Sinisterness

-falls asleep

-wakes up to Emma's theme-


----------



## kokepepsi

I saw that chick do it on NXT and it was kind of cute

Seeing it on raw for some reason looks so fucking shit

I like the theme song though


----------



## Chan Hung

JBL looks to be embarrassed to be a part of that shit segment :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

it wouldve been hilarious if instead of cheering for Emma or Summer Rae, the crowd just chanted CM Punk


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao

Legends House


----------



## J-Coke

So when are they going to debut Paige?


----------



## checkcola

hazuki said:


> Hahah someone gif that JBL reaction


YES


----------



## Therapy

This whole RAW is cringe..


----------



## doinktheclowns

Call me cynical but what the fuck am I watching??

Emma fucking loution.

What can anyone see is this seemingly nice woman but as uncharismatic as I can possibly fathom.


----------



## Bushmaster

Gonna get the network just for that. Looks like quality TV.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

hazuki said:


> Hahah someone gif that JBL reaction


Fucking hell please! I want to use it :lol


----------



## Superhippy

I had a feeling that Emma's gimmick would'nt translate over very well when they brought her to the main roster. It started off as a heel joke thing, but the NXT crowd appreciates anyone with in ring skills and she has them, so they all rolled with it. I will give it some time but I feel bad for her right now.


----------



## Con27

Who the hell comes up with this shit


----------



## Amber B

RAW360 said:


> As someone that regularly attends NXT, I was always worried Emma's dance gimmick would be horribly pulled off here.


This.
It's great to see here on Raw but that gimmick is not meant for such a large crowd. It doesn't come across well.


----------



## ShaWWE

So Emma debuted the same way Santino did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Headliner said:


> *Legends house has potential to be both hilarious and awful at the same time.* Legit turned the channel on that dance shit.


Just like Raw.


----------



## Buckley

Punkholic said:


> I can't believe there were not more CM Punk chants throughout that segment.


Pretty sure everyone left to take a piss.


----------



## Lok

LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## LKRocks

COME ON GUYS DANCE


_ _
\_(OuO)_/


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Jimmy Hart stripping!!!!! I've waited my whole life for this


----------



## Xtremeee

Punkholic said:


> I can't believe there were not more CM Punk chants throughout that segment.


they are muting


----------



## Bad For Business

Too many limes


----------



## Snapdragon

Lobsterhead!


----------



## ironcladd1

Tobit said:


> R U NOT EMMATAINED?!


:lmao


----------



## M.S.I.I.

I'm just picturing a bunch of middle-aged white people cracking up and having a good time while that trainwreck was going on.


----------



## Stevewiser

The more I watch Raw the less the Network seems like a great deal.


----------



## RAW360

Sheamus is actually refreshing compared to the rest of this show.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Legends House :mark:


----------



## Punkholic

HERE COMES FELLA!


----------



## cavs25

Never get tired of that theme song


----------



## LateTrain27

FELLA! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321

Legends' House?? HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Freeloader

Washed up legends being embarrassed like that is even worse. 

Sheamus is a great sight after those two terrible segments back to back. Shit, I'm ready for Jawn Ceeeeeena after that shitty dance off.


----------



## morris3333

that is Emma debut and a tag team match is likely happen on raw next week.


----------



## dan the marino

How many dancing gimmicks can one company seriously have going at once?


----------



## Arya Dark

*I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


----------



## checkcola

Not much of a pop for Sheamus, still, hope he beats up someone, like his brawling style


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Sheamus time...oh wait commercials.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Therapy said:


> This whole RAW is cringe..


All you do is complain .....


----------



## Shadowcran

Damn..at this point it wouldn't surprise me if JBL threw down his headphones and walked..He doesn't need the money.


----------



## Hawkke

Sad sad sad to be relieved to see Shaemus..


----------



## Chan Hung

the JBL facial expression was epic!!!


----------



## RFalcao

Sheamus looks like a carrot


----------



## LKRocks

IT'S A SHAMEFUL LOBSTER HEAD OOOOOOOOOH OOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Sheamus.. toilet break time.


----------



## JAROTO

Don't you all feel too smart to watch WWE?


----------



## Thad Castle

At least Sheamus is here now


----------



## TOM MADISON

Shadowcran said:


> Another moment where people watching this hope nobody else they know comes in and sees them watching it.


ahahahah yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Sheamus' return just doesn't feel like a big deal at all. Maybe they should have hyped him up for the Rumble Return, i'd expect bigger reactions for someone who was out for over a year.


----------



## Headliner

Would have been hilarious if they called Fella the Great White again right after the black history tribute and had THE GREAT WHITE HOPE squash some black. Vince needed to re-establish that pecking order.


----------



## l3urger

YAY EMMA


----------



## Born of Osiris

Worst crowd of the year by far.


----------



## SP103

I'm interested to see if "Dolphins25" is actually CM Punk and he doesn't tweet spoilers for EC. Wouldn't surprise me a bit


----------



## Shadowcran

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


Dance of the Retarded moon frog.


----------



## Jean0987654321

check youtube, DarkStark


----------



## kennedy=god

Stopped watching half-way through the cage match. Missed anything decent??


----------



## Odo

Need JBL gif, and Cesaro head shake post Swagger loss, absolute gold


----------



## Bad For Business

2-day emergency creative meeting, and this is the best they can do?


----------



## Punkholic

I think this is the first time I've ever enjoyed seeing Sheamus coming out. The recent segments have just been...fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> How many dancing gimmicks can one company seriously have going at once?


Truth
Woods
The Funkadactyls
Fandango
Summer
Emma


So it's either BLACKS BE DANCIN' or White people=No rhythm gimmicks.


----------



## Annihilus

We now officially have too many limes.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


Short Term Memory is the name of the song.


----------



## Aficionado

Something wrong with the way they did that. Seemed very forced. Emma's dance and gimmick got over organically in NXT.


----------



## Demolition119

Was a decent raw up to that point. hope they got all the shittery out of their system with that


----------



## MrAxew

kennedy=god said:


> Stopped watching half-way through the cage match. Missed anything decent??


EMMA's flawless debut.


----------



## -XERO-

That Emma shit was so unexpected and funny (and terrible).

I can't stop laughing.
:lmao


----------



## Chrome

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


It's called "Short Term Memory", and it's on Youtube. I know this because I've listened to it a few times. :lol


----------



## RFalcao

the irish one is here


----------



## Gutwrench

This is a terrible show so far.


----------



## H

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


Short Term Memory by Brian Randazzo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Haters of that dance segment are just mad that the Emmalution is upon us.


----------



## Cyon




----------



## O Fenômeno

Emma gonna get over with her theme alone..


----------



## Buckley

Oh wow they switched the APP graphic from Punk to Cena

LOL


----------



## Shadowcran

kennedy=god said:


> Stopped watching half-way through the cage match. Missed anything decent??


RUN! Be afraid of the answer...be VERY afraid.


----------



## Fissiks

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


short term memory


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Poor Axel lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Curtix Axel to job.


----------



## Superhippy

This could be a really good match if they give it atleast 10 minutes.


----------



## Lord Wolfe

Oh god..it's the CAW wrestler.


----------



## Punkholic

Sheamus is going to destroy Axel.


----------



## checkcola

Setup for Ryback/Sheamus?


----------



## Jmacz

Inb4 Punk chants, this match is basically asking for them.


----------



## RFalcao

Curtis Axel jobbing Sheamus, lol


----------



## p862011

Waffelz said:


> Emma is absolutely brilliant in the ring, so all is good, folks.


yup she was trained by lance storm after all her ring work will save this gimmick


----------



## Lok

Still like that entrance theme


----------



## Masked4Kane

Sheamus vs Curtis Axel??? I'm sports entertained again. BAH GAWD!


----------



## Therapy

Bad For Business said:


> 2-day emergency creative meeting, and this is the best they can do?


Exactly. Anyone defending this show is delusional


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao Ryback with the twitter taunt.


----------



## -XERO-

DarkStark said:


> *I need to download that Emma theme song... NOW. I need the name please.*


Same here.
:lmao


----------



## Culturalseeker

Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel. :lmao Pulling out all the charismatic people tonight! :lmao


----------



## FCP

THA BIG GUY is about to help Curtis Axel get dominated by Sheamus.


----------



## Headliner

I thought for sure he'd be facing Ceasro. Glad he gets to squash Axel instead.

RYBACK THE GOAT THO. Best heel in the company atm.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

What a waste of an opponent for someone like Sheamus. Sweet jesus.


----------



## Bushmaster

:axel wakes up the crowd. One of the best themes in the WWE


----------



## Cyon

Axel against Sheamus...:lol

Ryback doing the typing thing :lmao


----------



## darkguy

Axel got this.


----------



## LateTrain27

Please put The Big Guy on commentary... and have Sheamus brogue kick the hell out of Curtis Axel.


----------



## dan the marino

Wonder who's going to win this one.


----------



## bob311

If this Raw was an animal, I'd have put it down by now


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Curtis Axel, Yes!! (although he's gonna get defeated by Sheamus!)


----------



## Hammertron

lol god i mean ryback sucks, i dont like him, but axel is just a joke with a bad punchline


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

CM Punk must've been _insane_ to walk out on this!


----------



## truelove

They are muting the crowd it seems


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Nolo King said:


> Summer Rae would be ideal if she put 200 pounds on her..












So you want a *300 lb* frog faced Furangi looking bitch?


----------



## Bad For Business

The big guy telling the crowd to shut up. :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

Remember Curtis beat both :cena3 and :HHH2 so he has a slight chance


----------



## RFalcao

Goldberg chants, and no Punk chants again


----------



## RAW360

Why isn't RyGOAT on commentary?


----------



## Punkholic

Ryback/Sheamus? Hmmm....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just can't make these fans happy tonight. Chants for Punk and Goldberg :troll


----------



## TKOK

for such a bland wrestler Axel's music is pretty awesome.


----------



## hag

I can't believe this is actually the Road To Wrestlemania..

I can't believe I am actually watching the Pistons game over a Raw during Wrestlemania season..


----------



## SAMCRO

And there was the 5 second CM Punk chant of the hour.


----------



## Hawkke

I hope they at least Axel put up a good fight.

Punk chant starts, Crowd muted again HAHahahahahaha


----------



## Chan Hung

RFalcao said:


> Sheamus looks like a carrot


:lmao

I can't believe i'm saying this...but this show needs a little more --------------> :cena3

jk lol :


----------



## Scotty Cuzz

look at my man Ryback working the crowd


----------



## Demolition119

ok, they definitely muted that chant was blatantly obvious


----------



## O Fenômeno

Curtis Axel :axel 


Time to change the channel until Dat Goat :bryan3


----------



## SPCDRI

CM Punk chants, volume on video down and goons sprang on them to shut it down.

"Keep that up and you'll get thrown right out!"


----------



## HHHGame78

These PUNK chants die so fast. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck this match.


----------



## cmiller4642

Kevin Dunn wants moar dancing

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stevewiser

Ry-nevergoing-back to the main event.


----------



## Saved_masses

not risking Ryback on comms hahaha :ryback


----------



## Buckley

Just think we have :bigdave to look forward too later on!


----------



## FCP

JBL is killin it tonight. :mark: 

Joe Montana coat reference.


----------



## morris3333

so wwe go to have Sheamus wrestle Ryback on raw next week?


----------



## Cyon

Sad that Ryback isn't on commentary.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

RAW360 said:


> Why isn't RyGOAT on commentary?


A valid questions, this.


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, look...another five second Punk chants.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

They need to get Ryback on commentary so he can entertain us. Only talent the guy has and they ain't even utilizing it.


----------



## goldigga

Boy they turn down that audio on Punk chants super fast. For anyone that is still confused there is a 5-7 second delay for WWE Raw. So yes they can edit the audio.


----------



## Masked4Kane

looking at Sheamus' face and laughing... #bestforbusiness


----------



## truelove

This raw really fucking sucks tonight


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So you want a *300 lb* frog faced Furangi looking bitch?


:draper2


----------



## cavs25

Crowd in complete silence


LOUD AS CHANTS OUT OF NOWHERE

What coordination!


----------



## checkcola

So many guys on this roster just don't matter a lick


----------



## Shadowcran

If it wasn't for this thread...I'd have turned this shit off for something else more entertaining..like test patterns or a show about the evolution of the dung beetle.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Axel is selling this match again so well, the way he fell then onto the ring apron and outside the ring!


----------



## Pacmanboi

Punk's name is gonna become like Benoit's until his return and all he's done was give a show every night. Sad.


----------



## Leather Rebel

OMG! This spanish table, now they say "People is with Sheamus!" when the crowd chant Goldberg.


----------



## Evilerk

Ryback is all how come you can't turn down the Goldberg chants


----------



## Punkholic

BrosOfDestruction said:


> They need to get Ryback on commentary so he can entertain us. Only talent the guy has and they ain't even utilizing it.


Don't forget of his talent to entertain us on Twitter.


----------



## p862011

wwe when you put guys like curtis axel,fandango,titus o neal,etc. on raw you makes punk's exit more noticeable lol


----------



## truelove

I just can't be interested in sheamus:evil:


----------



## RFalcao

Mr Perfect was better than his son


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah Editing out the Chants i think is actually happening lmfao...Ah WWE..bad boy lol

So far a terrible fucking Raw..i'm watching out of habit...such a shame this is the Road to Mania...perhaps the worst road to Mania in a while fpalm


----------



## Snapdragon

Ryback getting dat big guy heat


----------



## FCP

Was that a Rybaxel chant? lol


----------



## Secueritae

LOL @ the camera guys having to switch angles every time that guy raises the CM Punk sign. Literally every 5 seconds


----------



## Stevewiser

How could someone like Mr. Mother f'n Perfect Kurt Hennig make a boring ass son like Curtis Axel? A DNA test needs to be done. (can that be done on dead bodies?)


----------



## truelove

The big guy getting no love


----------



## MCote900

so I bet if the Sheamus Bryan match doesnt happen at WM, Sheamus' opponent will be Ryback


----------



## Leather Rebel

Punkholic said:


> Don't forget of his talent to entertain us on Twitter.


And youtube. Don't forget BIG GUY's BIG POSTER.


----------



## MajinTrunks

"My Other CM Punk Sign got Confiscated"


----------



## LigerJ81

This Raw could of been worse if they had The Great Khali in a segment

Just Saying :draper2


----------



## DesolationRow

Watched a Tina Turner concert late last night and will be going to a screening of _The Color Purple_ at the Castro in San Francisco, so my Black History Month credentials are legit.


----------



## Headliner

:lol at Axel. He got out of character for a second. He started feeling himself too much.


----------



## Callisto

Why isn't Rybaxel competing for the tag team championship or champion of the entire division? Better yet, why isn't this GOAT specimen known as AXEL headlining Wrestlemania?

Leave the jobbing to Ziggler, real talk.


----------



## La Parka

"My other CM Punk sign got confiscated" 

nice sign.


----------



## TKOK

i missed jbl's reaction so rewinded it on the dvr. :lmao pretty much my reaction to that segment. :westbrook3


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah Editing out the Chants i think is actually happening lmfao...Ah WWE..bad boy lol
> 
> So far a terrible fucking Raw..i'm watching out of habit...such a shame this is the Road to Mania...*perhaps the worst road to Mania in a while fpalm*


Awhile? Did you miss last year's RTWM?


----------



## TheWFEffect

Can't wait for foleys review of this raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

CM Punk chants. :cam


----------



## That Red

CM Punk chants are here.


----------



## Chan Hung

I think even Punk Haters have to admit, Raw is definitely not the same without Punk


----------



## NyQuil

Dem CM Punk chants. :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

Here we go again. :lol Breadbasket States are the worst. fpalm


----------



## cavs25

That lasted 16 seconds!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Another CM Punk chant :lol


----------



## LateTrain27

CM Punk chants again.


----------



## Punkholic

Another ten-second CM Punk chant? Oh, Omaha. :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

Who are they chanting for?

I don't get it.....


----------



## Genesis 1.0

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> for such a bland wrestler Axel's music is pretty awesome.


This. Gonna start a petition to have Axel's theme stripped and given to someone who matters. Dude has one of the best themes in the business _for no reason_.


----------



## genocide_cutter

CM punk? but he's not in this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Every chant tonight has a short duration. I dont think they are turning down the crowd, the crowd just has a short attention span.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Gutwrench said:


> This is a terrible show so far.


Again, this has been anything but a terrible show. People need to stop already. Holy crap. This show could be a 100x worst. Stop complaining.


----------



## Bad For Business

My stream just packed up when they were chanting for Punk.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Kennedyowns said:


> "My other CM Punk sign got confiscated"
> 
> nice sign.


U are actually there?


----------



## DesolationRow

RFalcao said:


> Mr Perfect was better than his son


This is not the most controversial opinion to emanate from Portugal.


----------



## J-Coke

The 451st Cm Punk chant of the night was picking up steam, darn...


----------



## the fox

loooooooooooooooooool at the marks of CM punk saying the chants are being muted :lmao


clearly they can't keep it more than 30 seconds :flip


----------



## KingLobos

This crowd is stupid

Chanting for a quitter


----------



## Chan Hung

Axel needs to borrow some of Randy's cocaine :lol

I predict Sheamus vs Ryback at the next ppv


----------



## MidlifeCrisis

LigerJ81 said:


> This Raw could of been worse if they had The Great Khali in a segment
> 
> Just Saying :draper2


It's not over yet.


----------



## Viperdk

Vince really needs to meet with Punk, open the wallet, and give the man a pay raise, and find out what direction he'd like his character to go. Punk is one of the top guys in the WWE, and without him, the WWE will continue to be a clusterfuck like tonight's Raw currently is.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Chan Hung said:


> I think even Punk Haters have to admit, Raw is definitely not the same without Punk


The product as a whole wasn't really any better with him, he added some entertainment with whatever he was doing for sure but what he was involved in usually wasn't very important, RAW was still crap before.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

You guys are more entertaining than Raw


----------



## Zigberg

Sheamus is truly painful to look at. How anyone likes the pale, ginger mong I'll never know.


----------



## ABrown

Callisto said:


> Why isn't Rybaxel competing for the tag team championship or champion of the entire division? *Better yet, why isn't this GOAT specimen known as AXEL headlining Wrestlemania?
> *
> Leave the jobbing to Ziggler, real talk.


----------



## Stevewiser

TheGMofGods said:


> Again, this has been anything but a terrible show. People need to stop already. Holy crap. This show could be a 100x worst. Stop complaining.


You're always around to nuthug everything WWE/Cena does, hope you're getting paid somehow.


----------



## Bushmaster

A Ryback and Sheamus match would be pretty good. Sheamus would have enough talent to make The Big Guy look good.


----------



## checkcola

Love that kick


----------



## Punkholic

Oh, how I wish this Raw were in Chicago. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

God Axel sucks.


----------



## xdryza

Every time Curtis Axel jobs, an angel grows its wings.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Viperdk said:


> Vince really needs to meet with Punk, open the wallet, and give the man a pay raise, and find out what direction he'd like his character to go. Punk is one of the top guys in the WWE, and without him, the WWE will continue to be a clusterfuck like tonight's Raw currently is.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Bad For Business

Chan Hung said:


> Axel needs to borrow some of Randy's cocaine :lol
> 
> I predict Sheamus vs Ryback at the next ppv


Sheamus is in the chamber, so it's not happening


----------



## birthday_massacre

-UNDEAD- said:


> Who are they chanting for?
> 
> I don't get it.....


Semen funk?


----------



## Waffelz

Does this prick ever lose?


----------



## LateTrain27

Gotta love the Brogue.


----------



## VRsick

lol nice jacket


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

BOO DIS BITCH


----------



## Phillies3:16

Lol Batista just tripped


----------



## hitmanclarke

Boo-tista's cumming.


----------



## FCP

BOO-TISTA is next.


----------



## cmiller4642

birthday_massacre said:


> Semen funk?


USA's hit show Monk

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom

Batista :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

:bigdave is here. Deal with it.


----------



## That Red

Here comes the animal.


----------



## Punkholic

I hope this crowd boos Batista out of the fucking building.


----------



## -XERO-

THE (OTHER) BIG GUY!


----------



## Freeloader

Batista's outfit = :lol


----------



## Simplyrob

Batista has the worst fashion sense bar none


----------



## Redzero

LMFAO now this motherfucker.


----------



## Captain Edd

Big Dave on his way, prepare to laugh


----------



## SP103

Batista just got out of the Methadone clinic.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

THIS is the shit you put out for possible 1st time viewers? :floyd1


----------



## Lok

Hey look who it is.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Wow, Big Dave's outfit.


----------



## KingLobos

I still feel bad for Batista


----------



## Stevewiser

Ryback should f Batista up and take the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hammertron

Daves quite the fashionista...


----------



## Buckley

Batista better stop walking so fast, we wouldnt want him to get winded.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

I don't understand why people are getting ripped for their opinions. If they think the shows sucks, then so be it.


----------



## Jmacz

Secueritae said:


> LOL @ the camera guys having to switch angles every time that guy raises the CM Punk sign. Literally every 5 seconds


Lol I was just gunna say that, I saw the Best in The World one, what did the other one say they took my other CM Punk Sign?


----------



## Aecen

Nice Batista hobbling his way to the ring.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Another RAW without Kane.


----------



## Therapy

DAT jean jacket


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i guess Batista only wrestles on ppvs like Brock.... I thought he was back full time?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Too many limes... to many limes...


----------



## Awesome 1

Batista botches his backstage walk


----------



## HHHGame78

RAW Live in Australia. No wonder that was Emma's debut.


----------



## Gutwrench

Just seeing Batista makes me shake my head.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Wonder what street clothes Dave will be sporting tonight?


----------



## LateTrain27

Mr. Wrestlemania!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

HBK!


----------



## FCP

WHOA YES. 

I gotta pick up the GOATs DVD.


----------



## theatb

the fox said:


> loooooooooooooooooool at the marks of CM punk saying the chants are being muted :lmao
> 
> 
> clearly they can't keep it more than 30 seconds :flip


read about security forcing them to stop. it's in another thread on here. I think it'd make sense for the chants tonight, but that's just me


----------



## birthday_massacre

Was Batista's jean jacket bedazzled?


----------



## -XERO-

Word up, HBShizzle!


----------



## Headliner

Wow that HBK DVD looks promising.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bret>Shawn

Always


----------



## Chan Hung

Bad For Business said:


> Sheamus is in the chamber, so it's not happening


Damn you're right...shit i hope it's not at Mania lol


----------



## Shadowcran

the fox said:


> loooooooooooooooooool at the marks of CM punk saying the chants are being muted :lmao
> 
> 
> clearly they can't keep it more than 30 seconds :flip


Hey guys! Here's someone we can sell the brooklyn Bridge to.


----------



## Punkholic

Would be great if we got "CM Punk" and "Daniel Bryan" chants during Batista's promo.


----------



## That Red

That chick in the Taco Bell commercial is beautiful.


----------



## xdryza

Can't wait to see Roid-tista get heckled.


----------



## Stone Hot

Here he comes DEAL WITH IT haters


----------



## World's Best

Z. Kusano said:


> Bret>Shawn
> 
> Always


Not in a million years. :ti


----------



## Jmacz

This crowd is about to explode when Batista comes out.















































In CM Punk chants.


----------



## DesolationRow

the fox said:


> loooooooooooooooooool at the marks of CM punk saying the chants are being muted :lmao
> 
> 
> *clearly they can't keep it more than 30 seconds :flip*


The crowd needs a pill for this problem.


----------



## Waffelz

CM PUNK and DANIEL BRYAN chants please.


----------



## Amber B

"You is,Hawtbreak."

Late 90s-early 00s Michaels, look-wise, no one can fucking touch. HBCrack is everything to me and made me think about sex at way too young of a damn age.


----------



## Cyon

I'm bored.


----------



## xD7oom

Lol @ Batista haters


----------



## poithatron

what did i miss im just tuning into raw


----------



## Awesome 1

Batista The Fashionista


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Batista finally looking like.... well Batista

Bout time.

He needs to keep that beard.


----------



## hng13

Jmacz said:


> This crowd is about to explode when Batista comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CM Punk chants.


lol we can only hope


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That HBK Blu Ray is must buy.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Gutwrench said:


> Just seeing Batista makes me shake my head.












:agree:


----------



## Punkholic

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> for such a bland wrestler Axel's music is pretty awesome.


One of the best themes in current WWE. Should be given to someone who's actually important.


----------



## Blade Runner

Punkholic said:


> Would be great if we got "CM Punk" and "Daniel Bryan" chants during Batista's promo.


Would love that too, but unfortunately the Daniel Bryan chants are taking a serious backseat now.


----------



## Freeloader

SoupBro said:


> A Ryback and Sheamus match would be pretty good. Sheamus would have enough talent to make The Big Guy look good.


Sheamus is pretty good at working with other talent in terms of making them look good, being safe, etc. It is one of the reasons I like him as a wrestler regardless how bad some people hate him for almost no reason at all.


----------



## killacamt

wonder who Botchtista is gonna flip off tonight


----------



## DesolationRow

This should be perversely entertaining, I suppose.


----------



## Headliner

Z. Kusano said:


> Bret>Shawn
> 
> Always


Nah. Bret was technically better but it was much easier to get bored in a Hart match than a HBK match.


----------



## Bushmaster

Might have to start drinking if Batista cuts another awful promo. The more he talks the less i wanna see Guardians of the Galaxy. Wondering how the crowd will react to him.


----------



## Buckley




----------



## SP103

Yeah parading out Batista isn't a good idea here. CM Punk chants up the ass unless Lesnar comes out.


----------



## Snapdragon

ColtofPersonality said:


> :agree:


This can be used for so much


----------



## LateTrain27

Curtis Axel is trending on Twitter... but not for the right reasons.

"I don't think I hate anyone more than Curtis Axel."

"Seriously, Curtis Axel looks like a carrot."





HHHGame78 said:


> RAW Live in Australia. No wonder that was Emma's debut.


VERY good point. I actually never even thought of that.


----------



## GCA-FF

:bigdave DEAL WIT IT!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another passionate Ziggler promo on the app. Sucks the Wyatts are just gonna eat him up and chew him up.


----------



## JAROTO

Boringtista coming up.


----------



## BoundForMania

Buckley said:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## Shadowcran

Stone Hot said:


> Here he comes DEAL WITH IT haters


Yes, we will deal with it with caffeine and slapping our own faces to stay awake. 

BOretista is coming! Man, can that guy shake ropes!!


----------



## Punkholic

Jmacz said:


> This crowd is about to explode when Batista comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In CM Punk chants.


One can only hope! :mark:


----------



## Fissiks

omaha is officially the worst crowd


----------



## hazuki

Weak pop for Batista.


----------



## Lok

I hear some boos :lol


----------



## xD7oom

He's here :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Cyon said:


> I'm bored.


Shit that looks bad, did he break his arm? Not sure that was a smart spot when you got oldies in the NAO.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> "You is,Hawtbreak."
> 
> Late 90s-early 00s Michaels, look-wise, no one can fucking touch. HBCrack is everything to me and made me think about sex at way too young of a damn age.


----------



## dan the marino

Cyon said:


> I'm bored.


Yeah... definitely looks like he injured his arm.



xD7oom said:


> Lol @ Batista haters


Hope you're looking forward to that WM main event.


----------



## Cyon

:bigdave making his way out!

#BOOTISTA


----------



## LKRocks

Not dressed horribly for once


----------



## genocide_cutter

Here comes are 45 year old royal rumble winner


----------



## TripleG

Oh hi Grandpa!


----------



## BlueRover

BIG DAVE.

Suck it Punk you quitter.


----------



## markdeez33

Canadian Tuxedo!


----------



## That Red

Here he is...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

HE GOT THE SPOTLIGHT ON HIM HEEL BATISTA :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Mild boos and general indifference to Big Dave :lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE

JBL's Aussie accent fpalm

Why do Americans exaggerate


----------



## Captain Edd

BOOM BOOM BATISTA


----------



## Shadowcran

Hey! One guy almost got up to cheer but then thought better of it.


----------



## Stone Hot

hahahahahahahahahahahah he is getting cheers!!!


----------



## PuddleDancer

Batista with the rebuttal


----------



## Leather Rebel

I think that Big Dave mask for a a clausule in his contract that allows him to use any clothes he wants. Is the only explanation for this.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This fucking ******.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

♫ I WALK FOR MILES INSIDE MY TRUE RELIGIONSSSS ♫


----------



## Simplyrob

How comes Batista doesn't get put into matches week after week on Raw, he is the winner of the Royal Rumble after all :s fuck


----------



## RFalcao

the winner of the 2005 and the 2014 RR match, batista


----------



## Stevewiser

Sometimes the idea of something is better than it actually happening.

"I'd like to see Batista back"

Batista comes back

"eh"


----------



## Chan Hung

Batista has a beard..does that mean heel turn?


----------



## FCP

Batista loves that kid until the crowd starts booing him then he will flip him off.


----------



## Evilerk

..and now a homeless man has entered the arena


----------



## DesolationRow

:lmao

That reaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Real smart WWE reminding the fans he won the RR, he was getting cheers before you brought that up ha.


----------



## Punkholic

Buckley said:


>


Epic! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

Not sure if Big Dave or Dr Bunsen Honeydew of the muppets.


----------



## La Parka

I feel bad for Batista.


----------



## Max Mouse

BoundForMania said:


> Hahahaha




EPIC!!


----------



## Duberry

I walk for miles inside these skinny denims


----------



## KingLobos

Not a bad reception


----------



## cavs25

Batista: Look right here
Points to kid's sign

I have a fan!
See


----------



## truelove

Batista just looks like a roided grandpa that dresses at metropark


----------



## chops52

Buckley said:


>


Awesome


----------



## Londrick

Del Rio vs Batista segment :ti


----------



## VRsick

hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JoMoxRKO

CUE THE CROWD MUTE


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Alberto No-Heato.


----------



## y2j4lyf

OUT OF SHAPE JOBBER


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Hideous crowd editing. This is propaganda. This isn't about being a Punk or Bryan mark.. its about being completely voiceless (No pun / allusion intended) Its horrible to see this level of fuckery.


----------



## xD7oom

Alberto fpalm


----------



## checkcola

Oh shit, this ADR/Batista program....


----------



## Lok

More boos!
Albertoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Delrioooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Crowd killed.

Be a star, ADR.


----------



## Amber B

ADR AND Batista in one segment.
And it's not even my birthday.


----------



## H

Del Rio saving us. YES I SAID IT.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> Nah. Bret was technically better but it was much easier to get bored in a Hart match than a HBK match.


Yep.


----------



## Captain Edd

Aaaaaaaaand my interest is gone


----------



## Cyon

ADR :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

At least ADR vs Batista is fresh


----------



## TJC93

This match would be epic if Batista wasn't dead after 10 seconds


----------



## Headliner

I say this shit every week with no fucks given, ADR and that price is right music.

How many times will he call him a perro?


----------



## xdryza

I've never been happier to see Del Rio's boring ass before.


----------



## LKRocks

LMAO ADR BEFORE THE CROWD CAN EVEN START ANYTHING


----------



## Snapdragon

"TERRIBLE" sign lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

This fucker.


----------



## HHHGame78

Hey the crowd killer, ADR.


----------



## SpeedStick

Here comes elimination chamber set up


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they got Batista out there fast to cover up his boos.


----------



## Callisto

Woo chile, just stick an Ed Hardy shirt on Batista, and we've just about reached the pinnacle of douche.


----------



## Shadowcran

Thats the last time I say to myself "Well, it can't get any worse"..


----------



## DesolationRow

Please turn heel, officially.


----------



## cindel25

I am literally drinking coffee so I can stay awake,,,,,come on WWE give me something!!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

This had my interest, then Del Rio's music hit.


----------



## Punkholic

ADR killing the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Del Rio's out, huh?


----------



## kokepepsi

I WALK FOR MILES IN SIDE THIS PIT OF DANGER!!!!!!


Funny how marks with bryan shirts and punk shirts pop for Batista


----------



## hng13

Jesus, so boring...


----------



## weProtectUs

OMFG!! Nobody cares about Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio!!


----------



## World's Best

Ironically, Del Rio is talking about putting people to sleep.


----------



## Therapy

Oh fucking overbooked christ


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lmao.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

WWE have officially cured insomnia.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

GNR4LIFE said:


> JBL's Aussie accent fpalm
> 
> Why do Americans exaggerate


Exaggeration is an American pasttime: We exaggerate how much food out stomachs can naturally handle, we exaggerate how good / bad our politicians are, we exaggerrate how good our hometeams are, etc.


----------



## Moto

LOL @ "How you're going to put all these people to sleep.."


----------



## MCote900

great a promo about two guys the crowd doesnt want to cheer, and a feud that noone watns to see


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Del Rio talking about putting people to sleep.. And them CM Punk chants, the irony lol.


----------



## Odo

Pretty sure this is the most insipid main event run of anyone, ever. No one gives a toss.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Z. Kusano said:


> Bret>Shawn
> 
> Always


Yea no. Shawn>Bret.

Oh hi Del Rio.


----------



## RyanPelley

This is the only time I've ever been happy to see Alberto.


----------



## LigerJ81

Del Rio about to hit The Take A Nap on the Crowd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Del Rio can sure talk about putting people to sleep unk2


----------



## LateTrain27

I actually care more about Del Rio than Batista.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Eye haven't seen John Cena tonight.


----------



## Nolo King

Alberto claiming Batista will put them to sleep.

Very funny stuff..


----------



## RFalcao

ADR VS Batista EC ppv2014


----------



## VRsick

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## La Parka

Batista eliminated Del Rio in like a minute at the rumble and that leads to a feud?


----------



## dan the marino

Is that a WE WANT RYDER chant? I can't even tell anymore, better turn those mics back up.


----------



## KuritaDavion

"I don't have an issue with you."

After you spinebustered and powerbombed him.


----------



## SPCDRI

Just what a disgruntled and antagonized crowd needs to pick it up...

:adr

:vince3


----------



## Buckley

Batista is trying really hard to sound like a face.


----------



## Lok

Getem' Delrio!


----------



## Gutwrench

Uh oh, Del Rio might actually get some baby face pops here.


----------



## DesolationRow

Oh, God, Del Rio... fpalm


----------



## TripleG

Oh God, Batista and Alberrto Del Rio. Archer couldn't come at a better time!


----------



## LKRocks

Good god both of them suck on the mic. Someone end this


----------



## TJC93

ADR SHOOT


----------



## Cyon

ADR saw the heat and came out in desperation to absorb some of it.


----------



## Headliner

:lmao at the way ADR just said NUTS.

Well he just dropped perro.


----------



## RAW360

Is Del Rio the face here?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

ADR giving Cena's speech to Rock from the last 2 years. :ti


----------



## hng13

This is like some weird, twisted, mexican john cena promo with all the "I was here winning gold while you were away blah blah blah"


----------



## Masked4Kane

"cojones" =)))))


----------



## checkcola

ADR burying Batista!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol they knew exactly who would kill those boos, Del Rio! So i guess anytime Batista is getting heat they'll send out the crowd killer to stop it.


----------



## Prayer Police

Yes, Alberto Del Face-o

Was Dave tearing up earlier? He needs better composure.


----------



## Xapury

What the fuck?

Learn to speak english,estupido perro.

Cojones lol :lmao


----------



## JAROTO

Batista is so boring.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao This is Rock vs Cena promo copy/paste shit w/ some Spanish thrown in.


----------



## Hawkke

What am I watching? :lol


----------



## Laserblast

Perhaps Batista can execute a move correctly this week?


----------



## Callisto

Thank you Mother Mary that Archer is about to save me from this mess.


----------



## Lordhhhx

Wow they murdered the crownd


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punkholic said:


> ADR killing the crowd. :lmao


thats what the WWE wanted ha


----------



## SP103

La'Manimal? 
Fuck :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Lol at this


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Why do they give Del Rio the mic?


----------



## Saved_masses

del rio and batista


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Del Rio is the face here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

I demand a "Fil-thy Per-ro!" chant towards Batista whenever he shows up.


----------



## Punkholic

There's not a Monday night Del Rio doesn't say "perro" :lmao


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Am I actually enjoying a Del Rio promo..?


----------



## Freeloader

This promo sucks, this angle sucks, this show sucks, and Del Rio and Batista suck.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Del Rio kills the crowd so badly that they dont even chant for Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung

Batista vs.Del Rio :hmm: Seems like where Batista should be involved :lol :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur

So literally this feud is about ADR trying to force a feud with Batista? :lmao


----------



## Lok

Getem' Alberto!


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm a fan of Del Rio but this is just awful.

Batista's return has been :StephenA


----------



## Cyon

DEM PERROS


----------



## kokepepsi

Does Batista have his nose pierced like a lil slut?

Damn


----------



## xdryza

Vince is a genius! He knew that ADR would kill the crowd, so they brought him to stop people from booing Batista. 


Genius.


----------



## TJC93

Why the fuck does Del Rio hate Batista so much anyway? :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage

Enjoyed that from del Rio. Don't get the hate bandwagon

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor

Del Rio the mexican John Cena, he's loyal and has been there week in week out. Batista that damn movie star filming all those blockbusters.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more


----------



## dan the marino

cindel25 said:


> I am literally drinking coffee so I can stay awake,,,,,come on WWE give me something!!!


Coffee? I can't watch RAW without drinking a few beers, at least. And that's on a good night.


----------



## Alicenchains

Similar outfits


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Batista's jaw is fucking swollen, man.


----------



## Marcos 25063

OMG del rio hahaha


----------



## Duberry

What's with Batista's bloated coupon?


----------



## That Red

I give up lol


----------



## Tony

Del Rio vs. Batista at EC confirmed.

Don't really care if that happens...


----------



## truelove

Del rio can never produce heat


----------



## La Parka

Why would anyone think Del Rio stands a chance with Batista if he gets his ass handed to him every single time they face off?


----------



## LKRocks

What the fuck just happened


----------



## birthday_massacre

no one gave two fucks about that segment ha


----------



## Buckley

WWE is trying to make people sympathize with Batista, but I think the damage has been done. They should have just turned him heel fully.


----------



## H

Guess Dave has an issue now.


----------



## xD7oom

GOATista :mark:


----------



## JAROTO

They are not giving a chance to boo Batista. LOL. WWE is desperate.


----------



## Peapod

Wow crowd really died.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

LAME AS HELL


----------



## amhlilhaus

what an awful segment. 

and that's the next world champion and headliner


----------



## Simplyrob

While Del Rio is not awful, his lack of charisma is painful and ring moves are just lacking a killer finisher, no one has cared about him since he arrived. 

Yet he's facing the man who people will equally get bored of again quickly who apparently might win the main event at mania.

Listen to the crickets, this is not best for business.


----------



## Hammertron

kokepepsi said:


> Does Batista have his nose pierced like a lil slut?
> 
> Damn


hes already got a stupid belly button tattoo and fem clothes


----------



## Demolition119

crickets are chirping! dat reaction


----------



## VRsick

Another Batista promo of the year candidate.


----------



## Punkholic

I actually enjoyed Del Rio's promo. Not sure if it was because he's against Batista, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Nolo King

They may involuntarily make Alberto a mega face with this epic feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion

TJC93 said:


> Why the fuck does Del Rio hate Batista so much anyway? :lmao


Looking at them apparently it's because they shop at the same place.


----------



## KingLobos

They popped for his shirt getting taken off


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMfao batistas spit all over his face


----------



## RFalcao

deal with it guys


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

Awww they match


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Ugghh... the whole sound feed just completely switched.. you guys hear that... its so heavily edited. WWE are fucking hilarious. Well done, they've got technology, but they got no fucking control..its pathetic


----------



## Cyon

When ADR rolled out of the setup I thought Batista legit botched :lol


----------



## dan the marino

Not a bad reaction for Batista. Then again I couldn't tell considering how much they muted the crowds, but a bland crowd is better than a crowd booing you I guess?


----------



## HHHGame78

No fucks given segment of the night.


----------



## Stone Hot

Go Batista he looks good


----------



## World's Best

AlwaysBrave said:


> Eye haven't seen John Cena tonight.


Eye can't believe it.


----------



## checkcola

So, first there was... I'm back

Then there was... Deal With It

Now... I have no issue with you

These catch phrases are so damn amazing!


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL at the crowd chanting SI SI SI SI SI SI


----------



## Redzero

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Del Rio kills the crowd so badly that they dont even chant for Punk.


They chant for Punk during Del Rio promo but again the muted the crowd.


----------



## Stevewiser

Batista pleading with Del Rio after he got insulted. Stone Cold would have stunned his ass before he got a word in.


----------



## Stall_19

That outfit looks so wrong on Del Rio. Wasn't he a snobby rich Mexican dude? Why he dressing like a common peasant?


----------



## LKRocks

That was a terrible segment. WHoever said "Hey, let's give ADR and Batista microphones" should be fired


----------



## RAW360

This is the first time I'm actually rooting for Del Rio.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol is Del Rio actually wearing Jeans? Did he lose all his money? lol.


----------



## Flawless Victory

I don't give a damn what anyone says, that first punch was REAL!!


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Oh gosh.. Michael pronouncing "Perro"... Ugh


----------



## BrendenPlayz

I read on this forum that Batista is fat from someone, jesus christ if thats fat then what the hell does it mean to be in shape.


----------



## Captain Edd

HE WALKS ALONE


----------



## TKOK

hope batista batista bombs him through the mat.


----------



## Punkholic

...and not a single fuck was given by the crowd.


----------



## Shadowcran

Was that a huge spitstream on the side of Boretista's face? It should get more pops than these 2 snoozefests combined.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The one time Del Rio gets any reaction (a positive "SI") chant. This is how you know people don't want Batista here.


----------



## H

JBL made sure to get in his "Mexico's greatest export" line. Twice nonetheless.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wow, this is lingering on too long.


----------



## Leather Rebel

KuritaDavion said:


> Looking at them apparently it's because they shop at the same place.



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

"Don't ever turn up in the same outfit as me, pero!"


----------



## SandyRavage

Punkholic said:


> I actually enjoyed Del Rio's promo. Not sure if it was because he's against Batista, but I really enjoyed it.


Same here, doesn't matter what he does though. This forum is full of sheep

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Why is ADR clapping like an evil villain. What the hell is going on?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

The fans just don't care.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio is such an interesting feud! :no:


----------



## Cyon

Batista is SO PISSED he can't hold a mic without instinctively throwing it down on the ground.


----------



## gaz0301

If they're going to do Del Rio vs Batista then I like doing it this way.

Neither man has said very much, some cheap shots, feud built, just get on with the match.


----------



## Annihilus

so theyre paying Batista all this money to feud with a jobber like Alberto No Heat-o? no wonder this company is going off the rails.


----------



## RFalcao

Where's doctor of thuganomics


----------



## kokepepsi

Just bleh and meh


----------



## Buckley

AlwaysBrave said:


> Eye haven't seen John Cena tonight.


Well you know what he always says:

"You cant see me"


----------



## Stone Hot

Batista got a good reaction tonight.


----------



## FCP

AH YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## morris3333

Batista go to beat Del Rio at EC


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay guys...i think honestly unless i'm wrong...Batista has been demoted no?

I mean surely the guy who is supposedly to Main Event Mania wouldn't be facing Del Rio a month prior to the biggest show on the ppv???


----------



## Hammertron

THE ZIG MIESTER


----------



## Born of Osiris

This is worse than booing Batista. Crowd did not give a single fuck about him.


----------



## Bad For Business

Cuts his best ever promo, gets jobbed out on his very next appearance...



Sucks to be Ziggler


----------



## Tropheus

I want to see Batista and Ultimate Warrior have a rope shake-off. That'd be more entertaining than an Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista feud.


----------



## ZachS22

Its Wyatt time baby


----------



## World's Best

Camera spotlighting Ziggler marks in the crowd.


----------



## Lok

Cyon said:


> When ADR rolled out of the setup I thought Batista legit botched :lol



He didn't? :lol I figured he did


----------



## Leather Rebel

YOU GOT IT! DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## SAMCRO

Batista needs to grow his hair out again. He has an ugly ass bald head. It looks like a huge wrinkled meatball.


----------



## KingLobos

I like Ziggler


----------



## SandyRavage

Nobody mentioning the lukewarm reaction to ziggler? Nope didn't think so

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gutwrench

Hopefully the Wyatt's can salvage this show somewhat


----------



## birthday_massacre

anyone thinking Ziggler takes the pin here ha


----------



## vacuous

Hey, where is CM Punk? He wasn't on last week's show either.


----------



## xD7oom

The most random match in the history of Monday Night RAW


----------



## bob311

I don't care how much it costs, just rip up Batista's contract, or at least somehow spice up the title match and make it a triple threat. Any one-on-one match with Batista as the WM main event would be a fucking disaster


----------



## SPCDRI

Why is the highly educated and cultured billionaire wearing a 30 dollar pair of blue jeans?

Whatever happened to Ricardo Rodriguez? You know what? I don't care. I just don't. 
They clearly don't care one bit about the character they have had for 3 years so why should I?


----------



## Headliner

OVER IT? What does that mean? He's over jobbing?

Look at these dancing 1992 apollo .....s. I can't take it.


----------



## Jean0987654321

ADR face turn AGAIN?? Looked like it for a sec there...


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Annihilus said:


> so theyre paying Batista all this money to feud with a jobber like Alberto No Heat-o? no wonder this company is going off the rails.


The guy who was World Champion for most of 2013 is a jobber?

Okay.


----------



## Punkholic

Damn, crickets for Ziggler.


----------



## hng13

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Not a bad reaction for Batista. Then again I couldn't tell considering how much they muted the crowds, but a bland crowd is better than a crowd booing you I guess?


Sounded like they were booing the piss out of him, but then all of a sudden it was all cheers.

Magic :trips2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Cyon said:


> Batista is SO PISSED he can't hold a mic without instinctively throwing it down on the ground.


Best thing he's ever done on the mic.


----------



## Omega Creed

AHHHH YEAAA!!! ziggler with my boy xavier!!


----------



## checkcola

Ah shit, Dolph is rolling with these guys now? Damn shame


----------



## Simplyrob

Del Rio is defo not the right feud to get people hyped about Batista headlining Mania.

It's no three stages of hell is it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Love you Ziggles but this is another toilet break match.


----------



## dan the marino

What happened with Lesnar going after the title? I figured he'd be in the Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## DoubtGin

Batista got decent reactions, people are really underrating.


----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## Omega_VIK

No, I don't know what time is, please explain Mr. Truth.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

k kwik lmfao


----------



## darkguy

In their eyes. Alberto Del Rio is #3 on the roster behind Cena and Orton. So Batista vs Del Rio before Batista vs Orton is the obvious way to go.

If they didn't believe that, Del Rio wouldn't have been in the title picture all year for the last year


----------



## Tropheus

We can't deal with you, R-Truth.


----------



## killacamt

Am I the only one who hopes Batista gets injured before Mania???


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao Like to see the only two people dancing in the shot they showed was the 4Loco guy and the bearded drunk.


----------



## weProtectUs

I know this is kinda late but why are all the black people in WWE friends with one another?


----------



## Aficionado

They need to let Xavier use his own theme once in awhile. Come down carrying a ghettoblaster.


----------



## Cyon

Going to commercial as R-Truth raps :lol


----------



## RFalcao

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/cmpunk


----------



## 5*RVD

At least he knows in what town he is.


----------



## JamesK

They are being payed to book this stuff?? :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Ziggler in the ring looking at his teammates coming down to the ring is probably thinking at this point...

"Well, we're fucked."


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

killacamt said:


> Am I the only one who hopes Batista gets injured before Mania???


Wow. I'm not usually one to wish injury upon anyone, but it would keep him out of the main event lmao.


----------



## DoubtGin

I hope Harper does a running Hurricanrana


----------



## magictrevor

JBL didn't join in R Truth's what's up rubbish!

I struggle to understand R Truth's rap to be honest, what is he on about?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

That Bryan/Orton match should be good but knowing WWE they will make it about Cena, and he will come out & ruin the match.


----------



## dan the marino

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What happened with Lesnar going after the title? I figured he'd be in the Elimination Chamber match.


Ah you know what I bet Lesnar takes out Christian and replaces him.


----------



## Leather Rebel

They even cut the R-Truth raps. :buried


----------



## Captain Edd

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What happened with Lesnar going after the title? I figured he'd be in the Elimination Chamber match.


Happened more than 24 hours ago, nobody remembers that :vince


----------



## Hammertron

anyone ever mention the kurt russell'ness with ziggler? give him a beard and put him in the real the thing remake!


----------



## Punkholic

Daniel Bryan's theme on that commercial! :mark:


----------



## FlemmingLemming

So, they couldn't just have 3MB job to the Wyatts?


----------



## Headliner

weProtectUs said:


> I know this is kinda late but why are all the black people in WWE friends with one another?


Because they know the only thing they have in that company is each other.


----------



## Crozer




----------



## SP103

Jules, Vincent Vega and the kid who gets his brains blown out just became a tag team in WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot

LOL at people saying Del Rio is the face


----------



## Lordhhhx

With how bad bad del rio killed the crownd im not suprised that the fans barely had any motivation to cheer.


----------



## Chrome

REVERSE MOONSAULTS!! :usangle


----------



## Masked4Kane

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> That Bryan/Orton match should be good but knowing WWE they will make it about Cena, and he will come out & ruin the match.


Bryan wins by DQ and here comes Super Ce... but wait a minute! DAT DEJA VU! :hmm:


----------



## Annihilus

problem with Batista is even though he's in great shape for 45, he's like 50lbs lighter than he was in the past since he's on cutting steroids like Clen now instead of Superdrol. he doesnt look that intimidating anymore (especially with his clothing choices), and with those tattoo sleeves he just looks like he might be Randy Orton's uncle.


----------



## p862011

Genesis 1.0 said:


> This. Gonna start a petition to have Axel's theme stripped and given to someone who matters. Dude has one of the best themes in the business _for no reason_.


wwe tends to give bland wrestlers epic music

remember drew's wwe music before 3mb pretty epic too


----------



## SpeedStick

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> That Bryan/Orton match should be good but knowing WWE they will make it about Cena, and he will come out & ruin the match.


Cena got hurt during the weekend


----------



## hng13

Crozer said:


>


too good lol


----------



## Punkholic

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Did anyone ever post the funny JBL face?!?!?!?!?


----------



## JamesCurtis24

I fucking swear to god, over the past year there has been at least 4 "Mark Henry Returns Next Week" promos.


----------



## RFalcao

they're jobbing to the Wyatts


----------



## Headliner

magictrevor said:


> JBL didn't join in R Truth's what's up rubbish!
> 
> I struggle to understand R Truth's rap to be honest, what is he on about?


No one understands it. Truth and Woods are like those cracked out and/or crazy dudes in the hood that rap, sing and dance on the corner for money.

Look at these .....s now. Next thing they gonna do is start dancing for chicken. Fuck them.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

magictrevor said:


> JBL didn't join in R Truth's what's up rubbish!
> 
> I struggle to understand R Truth's rap to be honest, what is he on about?


Popping pimples.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Damn, the Job Stable will do just that


----------



## morris3333

Lesnar is not work the EC ppv with wwe do not have a lot date in his contact.


----------



## ABrown

this ***** Woods acting like he's at a jodeci video shoot :StephenA2


----------



## Screwball

Wyatts are gonna take Woods, Truth and Ziggles to the woodshed.


----------



## Buckley

A new "We're Here" scene. :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran

Lordhhhx said:


> With how bad bad del rio killed the crownd im not suprised that the fans barely had any motivation to cheer.


Coupled with Boretista, I'd be surprised if they still had a pulse.


----------



## JamesK

Bet anything than none of you can't guess who is going to win this one.... :lmao


----------



## Tropheus

killacamt said:


> Am I the only one who hopes Batista gets injured before Mania???


Mail him roids. Insta:ban from WWE.


----------



## LateTrain27

A new "We're Here". :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Wyatts theme :banderas damn do i love it. So happy i witnessed their entrance at Survivor Series.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> No one understands it. Truth and Woods are like those cracked out and/or crazy dudes in the hood that rap, sing and dance on the corner for money.
> 
> Look at these .....s now. Next thing they gonna do is start dancing for chicken. Fuck them.


Black History Month.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Paige should be Sister Abigail.


----------



## Amber B

weProtectUs said:


> I know this is kinda late but why are all the black people in WWE friends with one another?


Because they more than likely bonded over Kool-Aid and David Sunflower Seeds. Us blacks love some Kool-Aid and David Sunflower Seeds.


----------



## MoneyStax

Is Ziggler eating the pin?


----------



## Crozer




----------



## MCote900

Buckley said:


> A new "We're Here" scene. :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business

Why do they need to talk through the Wyatt entrance? These idiots would talk through 'Taker's entrance


----------



## Tony

Now that Punk's gone, The Wyatt Family has the best theme in the WWE.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

p862011 said:


> wwe tends to give bland wrestlers epic music
> 
> remember drew's wwe music before 3mb pretty epic too


Shamans Harvest FTW


----------



## Punkholic

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> What happened with Lesnar going after the title? I figured he'd be in the Elimination Chamber match.


According to recent reports, he's not having a match at EC.


----------



## kokepepsi

OH so its ziggler teaming with Truth/Blackguy

Damn that sucks


----------



## Tropheus

We're here. We're best for business.


----------



## LateTrain27

p862011 said:


>


One of the GOAT themes for a really underrated talent.


----------



## SAMCRO

Del Rio's mutant power is the ability to bring silence to large audiences. It is said he has the power deep inside him to mute the entire world if he concentrates hard enough.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner said:


> OVER IT? What does that mean? He's over jobbing?
> 
> Look at these dancing 1992 apollo .....s. I can't take it.


----------



## Amber B

The ginger is wearing no type of panties in that jumpsuit. Just booty and thread.


----------



## Hawkke

This match hub? time to go catch up on reading WWE Creative Humor..


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Whey Bryatt


----------



## Therapy

Bad For Business said:


> Why do they need to talk through the Wyatt entrance? These idiots would talk through 'Taker's entrance


Vince screaming in their ear. It is always Vince


----------



## Buckley

Leon Knuckles said:


> Paige should be Sister Abigail.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Loving that Woods' tights have OVER 9000 written on them. :tyson :clap


----------



## gaz0301

I'm going to think outside the box and think Ziggler will get a win tonight after his WWE.com interview after Smackdown, but only because the shield will have something to do with it.


----------



## ZachS22

Bad For Business said:


> Why do they need to talk through the Wyatt entrance? These idiots would talk through 'Taker's entrance



Yeah they would wait till he returns


----------



## Punkholic

Man, I love Bray! :mark:


----------



## RustyPro

Hoping Punk thing is a work and he comes back in the main event and beats Bryan and Orton down and becomes heel face of the company.


----------



## Shadowcran

Anyone else think Woods there looks like Lamont Sanford and his hood friend Rollo had a child together?


----------



## SAMCRO

Seriously whats Ziggler's tights supposed to mean on the back "Over It" did the seamstress forget the first part of the phrase or something?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ziggler chants?


----------



## checkcola

Ziggler... still over


----------



## Jean0987654321

"We want Cena"??


----------



## Chan Hung

gaz0301 said:


> I'm going to think outside the box and think Ziggler will get a win tonight after his WWE.com interview after Smackdown, but only because the shield will have something to do with it.


Hope you're right!! (Y) (Y)

Fans behind Ziggler!!!

Funny how JBL acknowledges this but not Punk chants unk2 unk2


----------



## Punkholic

"We want Ziggler" chants? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

WE WANT ZIGGLER!

And fuck you, Bradshaw.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

:lmaobut they dont mute we want ziggler


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I wonder if The Shield will show up in this segment, to get a bit of revenge and spice up their story line even more so, or maybe appear on the Titantron?


----------



## Tropheus

"We want Ziggler"


----------



## FCP

YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## dan the marino

We want... Vader?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEHAYEAH


----------



## wrestle33

damn rtruth and x woods are terrible & boring as fuck


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

SAMCRO said:


> Batista needs to grow his hair out again. He has an ugly ass bald head. *It looks like a huge wrinkled meatball.*




Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

I thought the crowd was chanting "We want Big Show" at first. I was like 

:taker

then I figured out it was "We want Ziggler" and I was like 

:trout


----------



## Cyon

YEAH YEAH YEAH


----------



## Lok

YeeeeeeEEAaaAAAaAaeEEEEEEAAAAaaaaEEEAAEAEA!


----------



## Buckley

Punkholic said:


> "We want Ziggler" chants? :lmao


Are you deaf?

They're chanting lets go Sheamus! :lawler


----------



## checkcola

JBL really used those Ziggler chants to make him sound like a pussy


----------



## MrAxew

YEEEAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TKOK

we want cena chants?


----------



## Snapdragon

Keep thinking Ziggler isnt over guys


----------



## Bubba Chuck

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEHAYEAH


This always makes my day


----------



## Tropheus

Harper: Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Annihilus

"The universe is chanting We Want Sigler, what an amazing show of support for former Sopranos actress Jamie Lynn Sigler." :lawler


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Headliner is murdering this thread. I just can't with Xaiver & "Soft Shoe" Truth.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat shot at Ziggler by King


----------



## Nolo King

Dolph Ziggler trying too hard as only he knows how.


----------



## Punkholic

SAMCRO said:


> Batista needs to grow his hair out again. He has an ugly ass bald head. It looks like a huge wrinkled meatball.


You just made my night. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 2h

No, @RandyOrton doesn't care what these people think, which is why he could be on our creative team. #RAWTonight

That seems to pretty well cover it.


----------



## Fissiks

Rainmaker!!!


----------



## Redzero

Bray :banderas :banderas


----------



## Headliner

We need a black stable that's way too black for TV. A black stable so black that it scares half of the white people in the audience. And they pose like this after they win every match:


----------



## Snapdragon

Annihilus said:


> "The universe is chanting We Want Sigler, what an amazing show of support for former Sopranos actress Jamie Lynn Sigler." :lawler


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

Ziggler still eating pins like no tomorrow.


----------



## Tropheus

I want to see a Ziggler vs. Rollins match. It'll be like Boxing Day in the ring.


----------



## birthday_massacre

and of course Ziggler taking the pin


----------



## Cyon

It was nice seeing you, Ziggler.


----------



## checkcola

Of all people to eat the pin, poor Dolph


----------



## Punkholic

So, no Cena tonight?


----------



## wrestle33

Divas?


----------



## RFalcao

Bray pinned Dolph


----------



## Zigberg

Yep, let's have Ziggler take the pin and bury him more, you cunts.


----------



## Amber B

Yeah. Don't let Peabo Bryson or Coolio take the pin.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Ziggler of the three takes the job lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO

YES YES!


----------



## Markout Moment

Fuck WWE Booking


----------



## KuritaDavion

birthday_massacre said:


> and of course Ziggler taking the pin


So I guess those FIERY PASSIONATE promos don't work.


----------



## Masked4Kane

The Shield!


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Buckley

AMBROSE


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

I called this promo lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao Dean.


----------



## NyQuil

:lmao


----------



## Moto

And Ziggler had to take the pin?


----------



## Bushmaster

Why call Woods up when he's gonna be going shit? 

Shield promo :mark: Dean :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd

Ambrose scared me


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ziggler get the pin in a match with R-Truth and Xavier? Why?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Why is Dolph on the decline?


----------



## LateTrain27

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo! :ambrose


----------



## ZachS22

Haunted rocking chairs


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

lol poor ziggler is going to end up as another zach ryder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lol Ambrose doing the Kliq "I'm scared" hand signal.

:clap


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose. :lmao


----------



## Screwball

:moyes1 Harper

Shield :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

"bonehead"

:ambrose


----------



## Prayer Police

Battle of the recorded group promos!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ambrose cutting a boss promo on these incest loving hicks


----------



## Amber B

Splooge.


----------



## Tropheus

LOL. Take that crap somewhere else.


----------



## ABrown

Headliner said:


> We need a black stable that's way too black for TV. A black stable so black that it scares half of the white people in the audience. And they pose like this after they win every match:


:banderas. They'd be my instant favorites


----------



## Cyon

OH SHIT


----------



## Punkholic

Ziggler taking the pin? Damn, I feel bad for the guy.


----------



## RFalcao

heel stable vs heel stable


----------



## That Red

Of course Ziggler takes the pin. Good grief. 

Kick ass promo by The Shield, though. Especially Ambrose.


----------



## Bad For Business

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## checkcola

Z. Kusano said:


> Why is Dolph on the decline?


Midcard hell... job him out, turn him, begin jobbing him out again

Dolph is done


----------



## Waffelz

Ambrose


----------



## Lok

Ooooh man I am loving this. Don't F*ck this up E'.


----------



## JhnCna619

"listen up bonehead" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fissiks

lol Bray Wyatt laughing at Roman Reigns delivery


----------



## genocide_cutter

The wyatt's promo was better


----------



## LethalWeapon000

They need to do a Tag Team Elimination Chamber match.


----------



## jcmmnx

In a match with Woods and Truth Dolph still eats the pin fall. Just retire dude.


----------



## SubZero3:16

shield promo :mark: :mark:


----------



## BlueRover

Shield and Wyats are by far the best thing on this show.


----------



## Amber B

Ambrose cutting promos just like his crack daddy. 
My feels tonight.


----------



## Tropheus

Believe in Roman Reigns.


----------



## Omega Creed

i swear my boy xaiver cant catch a break :no:


----------



## Ham and Egger

SHEILD VS WYATTS! :mark:


----------



## Therapy

Headliner said:


> We need a black stable that's way too black for TV. A black stable so black that it scares half of the white people in the audience. And they pose like this after they win every match:


I got the perfect plan. Make Dead Prez a wrestling stable


----------



## Emotion Blur

Shield/Wyatts is probably the most intriguing feud WWE has had in for-fucking-ever.


----------



## Punkholic

I'm actually excited for Bryan/Orton, for some reason.


----------



## Tony

I love that The Shield and The Wyatt Family are exchanging promos. Makes this feud look like an even bigger deal.


----------



## Peapod

Wyatts and Shield both cutting brilliant promos.


----------



## ZachS22

LethalWeapon000 said:


> They need to do a Tag Team Elimination Chamber match.


Brilliant idea


----------



## Bushmaster

Good promo by the Shield but Bray shouting " I welcome this war" and his laughing is what stole the segment. Dude plays his character perfectly.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Looking forward to the main event 

:yes


----------



## Bearodactyl

Goosebumps


----------



## Amber B

Headliner said:


> We need a black stable that's way too black for TV. A black stable so black that it scares half of the white people in the audience. And they pose like this after they win every match:


You have no idea how much I need this to happen. Mekhi's face, though :ti


----------



## Tropheus

It would be cool if they had their match in the Elimination Chamber. So that it could potentially end up as 1v3 for a bit.


----------



## magictrevor

Wyatt family should only have Bray do the talking, the shield should only have Ambrose talking. Those 2 are good with the promos.


----------



## Blueforce7

Shield vs Wyatt family is the best thing going right now.


----------



## Waffelz

I do love how Bray isn't a pussy heel.


----------



## -XERO-

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Ambrose doing the Kliq "I'm scared" hand signal.
> 
> :clap


----------



## Omega_VIK

Shield has to be my favorite trio in WWE.


----------



## Punkholic

Shield/Wyatts doe! :mark:


----------



## hng13

I am loving this angle with the Shield and the Wyatts. They are killin it right now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can someone answer me this, does Eric Rowan have a finisher? I know Bray does (Sister Abigail), i know Harper does (The Discuss Clothesline). But for the life of me i can't remember Rowan ever finishing a match with his own finisher.


----------



## Hawkke

Sorry Sonic guys, it's Black Velvet the ladies love..


----------



## RFalcao

the look of a jobber


----------



## chargebeam

How is Raw so far? Just came home.


----------



## Freeloader

Emotion Blur said:


> Shield/Wyatts is probably the most intriguing feud WWE has had in for-fucking-ever.


Besides The Rock and John Cena, right?


----------



## Zigberg

Omega_VIK said:


> Shield has to be my favorite trio in WWE.


You mean out of the whole two you have to choose from?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

magictrevor said:


> Wyatt family should only have Bray do the talking, the shield should only have Ambrose talking. Those 2 are good with the promos.


You spelled Reigns wrong.


----------



## Prayer Police

Ziggler just needs to walk out, Punk-style.


----------



## gaz0301

I too Welcome this war Bray! I can't fuckin wait for this war!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Really liked the promo by Rollins and Ambrose there. Reigns...meh. 

WWE is doing a great job of getting me excited for this match.


----------



## Aficionado

LethalWeapon000 said:


> They need to do a Tag Team Elimination Chamber match.


That would essentially make it War Games. Which would be awesome!


----------



## Gutwrench

I think it's safe to say that The Shield and The Wyatt's are what's best for business right now, along with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## FCP

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone answer me this, does Eric Rowan have a finisher? I know Bray does (Sister Abigail), i know Harper does (The Discuss Clothesline).


I think he does the Big Splash.


----------



## Secueritae

chargebeam said:


> How is Raw so far? Just came home.


It's not on yet, we're watching Saturday Morning Slam on Raw's timeslot.


----------



## Saved_masses

rollins was the best there i think


----------



## Buckley

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone answer me this, does Eric Rowan have a finisher? I know Bray does (Sister Abigail), i know Harper does (The Discuss Clothesline).


The Sheep Sucker.

Dont ask what it consists of.


----------



## Cyon




----------



## KuritaDavion

Prayer Police said:


> Ziggler just needs to walk out, Punk-style.


It would take WWE three weeks to notice. And a lifetime to care.


----------



## Punkholic

Blueforce7 said:


> Shield vs Wyatt family is the best thing going right now.


Indeed it is. Their match at EC is really promising. Hope they live up to the expectations, which I'm sure they will.


----------



## Tropheus

Freeloader said:


> Besides The Rock and John Cena, right?


Never before. Never again. Once in a life time match. Twice.


----------



## p862011

why is ziggler eating a clean pin when the match had Xavier fucking woods in it and he isn't even over lol

wtf is wwe doing to their young talents kingston,ziggler,the miz,ryder were at one time very popular and held championships now they are all resident jobbers

this is why cm punk left


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

Gutwrench said:


> I think it's safe to say that The Shield and The Wyatt's are what's best for business right now, along with Daniel Bryan.


Add Batista to that list and were good.

:woolcock


----------



## BigSillyFool

Punkholic said:


> I'm actually excited for Bryan/Orton, for some reason.


Me too. I guess you get fed 2 1/2 hours of shit and Bry/Orton becomes Hitman/HBK in an ironman match!!

No Cena tonight? Injured? Took his ball home?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Oh look, it's another guy I'm supposed to care about.


----------



## xdryza

Rusev! Loved him in the rumble.


----------



## That Red

I love Eastern European women.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh snap, Rusev and Lana. bama


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Ambrose cutting promos just like his crack daddy.
> My feels tonight.


----------



## Masked4Kane

What's this?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Meh at Rusev


----------



## Leather Rebel

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone answer me this, does Eric Rowan have a finisher? I know Bray does (Sister Abigail), i know Harper does (The Discuss Clothesline). But for the life of me i can't remember Rowan ever finishing a match with his own finisher.


He should be doing a Mandible Claw thing with the sheep mask.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Rusev :mark: Lana :yum:


----------



## dan the marino

Oh. Foreign monster heel. Exciting.

Guy seems like a beast. He deserves better.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

THEY BROUGHT LANA! I SAID THEY SHOULD DO THAT IN NXT THREAD!


----------



## Snapdragon

RUSEV!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic

Well, piss break Divas match up next.


----------



## Shadowcran

Creative: Ok, we got a little excitement back..how do we put them back to sleep

DIVAS MATCH


----------



## RFalcao

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone answer me this, does Eric Rowan have a finisher? I know Bray does (Sister Abigail), i know Harper does (The Discuss Clothesline). But for the life of me i can't remember Rowan ever finishing a match with his own finisher.


it's the running splash


----------



## Captain Edd

Rusev's theme sounds like the music playing in a 60's Godzilla movie


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Damn who's that blonde girl :wade


----------



## Y2-Jerk

sweet bringing in rusev as well as his diva manager


----------



## J-Coke

I thought Rusev was debuting tonight, then they cut to Naomi LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

ShowStopper said:


> :lol Ambrose doing the Kliq "I'm scared" hand signal.


The whole "Kliq" gesture was epic! Reminded me also of Scott Hall


:clap


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol anyone just distracted by that weird gash on Rusev's face in these promos?


----------



## birthday_massacre

BigSillyFool said:


> Me too. I guess you get fed 2 1/2 hours of shit and Bry/Orton becomes Hitman/HBK in an ironman match!!
> 
> No Cena tonight? Injured? Took his ball home?


Cena got an eye injury at a house show


----------



## wrestle33

SOME BODY CALL MY MAMA


----------



## Emotion Blur

Now? He's going to squash the Diva's?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Rusev is sick


----------



## ABrown

Baby Tazz's promo was as garbage as I though it'd be


----------



## BlueRover

RUSEV HITS

RUSEV CRUSH

Fear him Americans, fear. him.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Aksana!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

oh as If the show couldn't get any worse.


----------



## Nolo King

Rusev is going to fail so hard.


----------



## xdryza

TOO. MUCH. DANCING. MAKE. IT. STOP.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Oh yeah, to the babe with Rusev. Name?

The FUCKadactyles. FUCK

AJ :mark:


----------



## Lok

Aksana


----------



## Jean0987654321

AJ Lee!! The GOAT is still here


----------



## Masked4Kane

yeeee, AJ!


----------



## High_King

Cameron looks good


----------



## Eliminate

Cyon said:


>


Pure gold.


----------



## Sinisterness

Lets hope for another stinkface :mark:


----------



## Annihilus

how they treat AJ will be a good indicator of whether the Punk situation is real or a work..


----------



## Tropheus

Am I the only one who's fucking in love with Tamina?


----------



## checkcola

BigSillyFool said:


> Me too. I guess you get fed 2 1/2 hours of shit and Bry/Orton becomes Hitman/HBK in an ironman match!!
> 
> No Cena tonight? Injured? Took his ball home?


Eye injury... kind of makes how things ended at Rumble strange, failed at regaining the title, failed at avenging his father, no followup on the Wyatts attacking him


----------



## KingLobos

I hope AJ gets punished for Punk


----------



## richyque

:$:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::markat ass and rack on AJ LEE


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Aj Lee on commentary...


----------



## Chan Hung

that blonde he's with his fiiiiiine (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## RFalcao

Where is Cena?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wish I was Cameron's hand for that ass slap!


----------



## Punkholic

Never mind, AJ is here. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

She's a cutie n the cap.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

AJ with those jeans and that hat... :damn


----------



## Headliner

I bet they have to clean up the gorilla position every time Naomi comes out. Vince probably has to change his suit and everything. Rubbing his leg and whispering "Brown Sugar" to himself.


----------



## SAMCRO

RFalcao said:


> it's the running splash


Lol great finisher...


----------



## Danjo1986

dude looks like dr. otk from spideman 2


----------



## Snapdragon

Girl with Rusev is his manager Lana

Former model turned manager that speaks Russian and Bulgarian.


----------



## -XERO-

AJ!

I be like....



Amber B said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ZachS22

That ass


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

OMG Naomi :durant3


----------



## Duberry

ref copping a feel there.


----------



## MCote900

AJ is out here and she is wearing a hat :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## World's Best

Naomi shaking it... :homer


----------



## Thad Castle

Who was that bung hole?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Rusev and translator reminds me of Ivan & Ludmilla Drago.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi booty shaking too much for me :lenny


----------



## Amber B

What the fuck is going on?
Why is this happening?


----------



## Tropheus




----------



## Bad For Business

"Sexy baked potato" :lmao


----------



## leon79

Whatever he hits he destroys


----------



## genocide_cutter

Of course Aj can't shake her ass. She doesn't have one


----------



## Genesis 1.0

KuritaDavion said:


> It would take WWE three weeks to notice. And a lifetime to care.


:kobe

They'd notice ASAP, who else is going to take all the pinfalls?


----------



## Punkholic

AJ on commentary! :mark:


----------



## Nolo King

Rimming usually is something I take a while to get into, but I would gleefully rim Naomi to the point where there is no moisture.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

AJ, Quote of the year so far:

"I was distracted by glitter and estrogen"!


----------



## Eliminate

No mention of Cena tonight along with Punk,a little weird...


----------



## Waffelz

So Tamina's going over at Wrestlemania?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Amber B said:


> What the fuck is going on?
> Why is this happening?


3 hours.

This commentary is something else.


----------



## JAROTO

No Cena, No Punk... I think they are going to measure Bryan's rating power, but honestly The Authority is the big problem here.


----------



## checkcola

She is a glorified cheerleader, ha


----------



## BarneyR10

first time i see a black ref :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

love AJ trolling how do you DL the app again ha


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

That WWE app joke.


----------



## Amber B

Tattoo needs to pipe down. Jesus.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Camera botch.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Did I really just see Aksana pull off a nice looking snap suplex? When the fuck did she stop being sloppy?


----------



## Punkholic

DAMN DAT ASS! :yum:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

Best thing AJ has said. Ever.


----------



## KingLobos

AJ sounds werid


----------



## Striketeam

And here come the creepers in full force. The sexual repression in this thread just shot up 100 fold.


----------



## World's Best

"How do you download that again?" :lmao


----------



## Tropheus

LOOOOL. "How do you download that again, Cole?"


----------



## Hawkke

How do you download that again Cole? :lol AJ


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

"How do you download that again cole?"

Lol


----------



## Eliminate

How do you download that again hahahah


----------



## Chan Hung

AJ is hot..........................


----------



## Snapdragon

DashingRKO said:


> Damn who's that blonde girl :wade


Lana


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Well how do you download the app Cole? Answer the lady


----------



## MrAxew

LOL AJ!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Watching Naomi's ass brings out my inner ***** I try to keep caged up at work.


----------



## Ungratefulness

Lol, AJ's clearly taking stuff from Punk whose taking stuff from the IWC.


----------



## Waffelz

Aj's brilliant :lol:


----------



## Arthurgos

Yeah AJ is being weird.. Not even close to how crazed/buzzed as usual.


----------



## kokepepsi

AJ learning to talk from punk

Never knew she was that witty


----------



## Xapury

Aj voice sounds weird?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

BarneyR10 said:


> first time i see a black ref :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

dem ass spots


----------



## Punkholic

BarneyR10 said:


> first time i see a black ref :lmao


----------



## Odo

Aksana looks delicious tonight


----------



## ABrown

all dat Naomi jiggling :kobe6


----------



## Bearodactyl

"How do you download that again?" :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93

Eurgh Naomi is just, no


----------



## World's Best

I would take that corner spot from Naomi.


----------



## Cyon

Naomi shaking her ass during Black History month.


----------



## Tropheus

Aksana, may I switch places. Pls.


----------



## checkcola

I always thought AJ Lee's true long standing feud with the three stooges


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi stop it girl. Too much ass shaking and I can't stop looking.


----------



## Leather Rebel

That was Punk talking trought AJ. :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Dat botch lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

AJ sounds frustrated out here tonight. She doesn't sound like she's in a real good mood. It probably has a lot to do with Punk.


----------



## Masked4Kane

This match is so long...


----------



## Redzero

Of course A.J looks weird lol.


----------



## Sinisterness

Stinkface. Called it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Snapdragon said:


> Lana


----------



## Headliner

ABrown said:


> this ***** Woods acting like he's at a jodeci video shoot :StephenA2





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Watching Naomi's ass brings out my inner ***** I try to keep caged up at work.


:lmao Hilarious.

Uso must be having a field day with Naomi.


----------



## Amber B

Why would Askana think that's a good idea? :lmao
What the fuck?

Why? :lmao

The hell.


----------



## RFalcao

BarneyR10 said:


> first time i see a black ref :lmao


teddy long was referee


----------



## Punkholic

Lol, AJ. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Naomi is legit hurt i think ? Looks like she got the Cena eye treatment lol


----------



## RyanPelley

This is so fucking awful.


----------



## Waffelz

AJ putting over Emma and Summer


----------



## That Red

SMH...jobbing out Aksana to this Total Divas ho.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

AJ was a pretty decent treat on commentary. Loved the swipe at Cole on how to download that Goddamn WWE application.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Askana & Naomi= Seeding time

And I don't even like that many black women


----------



## KingLobos

Naomi wtf?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Naomi is too much :durant3


----------



## Tropheus

"Vintage Rikishi" ?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Everybody's eye's are getting fucked up tonight!


----------



## genocide_cutter

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Watching Naomi's ass brings out my inner ***** I try to keep caged up at work.


:lmao funny gif


----------



## cindel25

What wrong with Naomi eye?


----------



## KuritaDavion

See this is why no one should ever have matches with Asakna.


----------



## Freeloader

That knee legit landed on her face. Aksana fucking sucks in the ring.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

how is this show so bad? ugh devon get the tables.


----------



## Buckley

Why the fuck did Aksana knee drop Naomi's face? LOL


----------



## Chan Hung

WILL CENA SAVE THE DAY?? LOL :cena2


----------



## MrAxew

THIS IS FOR TOTAL DIVAS


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan up next! :mark:


----------



## Cyon

EVERYONE'S EYE IS GETTING FUCKED UP TONIGHT YEAAAH


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## xD7oom

Who gives a fuck about Orton vs. Bryan?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> AJ sounds frustrated out here tonight. She doesn't sound like she's in a real good mood. It probably has a lot to do with Punk.


:agree:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Watching Naomi's ass brings out my inner ***** I try to keep caged up at work.


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

You a fool son.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

AJ is always great on commentary.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Nice to see Naomi add the moonsault to her moveset. She has tonnes of potential. Definitely needs to work on her character though.

Is Aksana wishing to be in MMA? :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063

30 minutes !!!! :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

62 days from WM. doesn't feel like it


----------



## Amber B

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Watching Naomi's ass brings out my inner ***** I try to keep caged up at work.


Truer words have never been spoken :lmao


----------



## RFalcao

Aj Lee tell us about your boyfriend


----------



## Tropheus

We should get a vote going on whether Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan will end with a clean win for the victor.


----------



## BarneyR10

all she has is an ASS
lets be real she's ugly.. just a nice booty.. that's all.. don't like her... where's Lita..


----------



## JoMoxRKO

no CENA was def a plus


----------



## Tony

Hopefully Orton vs. Bryan pulls off a TV MOTYC


----------



## Punkholic

No Cena tonight? I guess his eye injury is more serious than we thought.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Finally Bryan to wake this dead ass crowd up.


----------



## Therapy

Everyone needs to remind themselves.

This is the road to Wrestlemania... This is the best they came up with after a disaster PPV and a top star quitting.,


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Tattoo needs to pipe down. Jesus.


*HEY!*

Be nice to Tattoo. lol


----------



## kokepepsi

That was annoying
99% of almost all wrestlers(male or female) would have no sold the knee to the face


----------



## Daemon_Rising

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> 62 days from WM. doesn't feel like it


Not long. But its kind of like waiting for a Christmas where you know you're not getting any presents.


----------



## Bad For Business

30 minutes? I smell treachery afoot. 

Cena to interfere, calling it now.


----------



## doinktheclowns

Bit early for the Main Event with a 15 min over run also?


----------



## TheJonGuthrie

BarneyR10 said:


> all she has is an ASS
> lets be real she's ugly.. just a nice booty.. that's all.. don't like her... where's Lita..


THANK YOU! Legit ugliest Diva in years


----------



## RFalcao

AJ Lee is skinny


----------



## MrAxew

kokepepsi said:


> That was annoying
> 99% of almost all wrestlers(male or female) would have no sold the knee to the face


Its for total divas


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Lets see if they mute Bryans chants...... lmao this company


----------



## KingLobos

Hopefully Cena puts on the best promo of his career and slams a certain wrestler for walking out on the company and locker room.


----------



## Punkholic

Looks like Bryan/Orton is gonna get about half an hour! :mark:


----------



## rocknblues81

BarneyR10 said:


> all she has is an ASS
> lets be real she's ugly.. just a nice booty.. that's all.. don't like her... where's Lita..


She sells like John Cena.


----------



## Striketeam

The comments in weekly Raw threads when a Diva's segment comes on turn out to be even more cringeworthy than the actual show.


----------



## Cyon

I just realized the Road to Wrestlemania officially started with Batista winning the rumble. 

Holy shit I'm slow.


----------



## CM Reggae

Naomi is fucking ridiculous, her arse is a weapon WTF. Hope that botch hurt the dumb bitch.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

AJ Lee was channeling some legit rage out there tonight. She is probably so pissed off about the whole Punk situation right now it's driving her nuts. I'm sure this was a huge blow to Kofi too.


----------



## Thad Castle

More commercial breaks.


----------



## Eliminate

I cant believe they haven't even mentioned Cena


----------



## YoungGun_UK

They removed punk from the mania advert.


----------



## p862011

genocide_cutter said:


> Of course Aj can't shake her ass. She doesn't have one


----------



## Tropheus

BarneyR10 said:


> all she has is an ASS
> lets be real she's ugly.. just a nice booty.. that's all.. don't like her... where's Lita..


----------



## RFalcao




----------



## -XERO-

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Naomi is too much :durant3


She is, haha.


----------



## pipsythegypsy

Titus O'Neil just did the best promo of 2014 on the WWE app btw


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan/Orton could be a good match. They're being given a really long time for a TV match.


----------



## KingLobos

RFalcao said:


>


She can do so much better


----------



## checkcola

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> AJ Lee was channeling some legit rage out there tonight. She is probably so pissed off about the whole Punk situation right now it's driving her nuts. I'm sure this was a huge blow to Kofi too.


AJ Lee has a hat now, her merch sales, and probably gets a singles match with Naomi at Mania, so even if she's angry about Punk quitting, I doubt she'd follow his lead


----------



## Hawkke

Ohhhh boy..


----------



## BarneyR10

TheJonGuthrie said:


> THANK YOU! Legit ugliest Diva in years


yup she's ugly alright... why isn't Natalya in RAW? anyone know..


----------



## ColtofPersonality

RFalcao said:


> AJ Lee is skinny


Did you also know that the sky is blue? :agree:


----------



## HallOfFamer

So Betty White is on RAW next week. Is this because Henry is back, and now Mae Young has passed he will be looking for a new lover?


----------



## Stone Hot

Daniel Booooryan


----------



## Waffelz

Punkholic said:


> Bryan/Orton could be a good match. They're being given a really long time for a TV match.


It'll be the same as their tv match the RAW after TLC...


----------



## World's Best

KingLobos said:


> She can do so much better


Keep dreaming, son.


----------



## Cyon

Still can't get over Betty White :lmao :lmao

BRYAN


----------



## JoMoxRKO

DAMN


----------



## 2 Ton 21

I'll pop if she does this.


----------



## rocknblues81

TheJonGuthrie said:


> THANK YOU! Legit ugliest Diva in years


Snuka's daughter says hi.


----------



## hng13

Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Betty White? Who else wants to see that besides Amber? Why do they randomly add guest hosts/stars to their shows.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

A PG Betty White won't be any fun. Guest hosts can fuck off.


----------



## Captain Edd

At last something is happening


----------



## Lok

D.Bry!


----------



## hazuki

and the crowd comes alive rofl


----------



## Lariat From Hell

BarneyR10 said:


> all she has is an ASS
> lets be real she's ugly.. just a nice booty.. that's all.. don't like her... where's Lita..


Butterface for sure, but Lita isn't anything special now either. Looks trashier than the crack addict outside my barbershop.


----------



## KingLobos

lol Betty White


----------



## Callisto

There is no one that's more of a bad bitch than Betty White.



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

You can barely hear the YES chants. What the fuck is going on.


----------



## birthday_massacre

more crowd muting going on

this company


----------



## Chrome

The GOAT is here. :bryan


----------



## Ham and Egger

Amber B splooging over Betty White right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

p862011 said:


>


That an...aight booty...but not a *BOOTY*


----------



## Tropheus

This is not gonna end clean.


----------



## Buckley

KingLobos said:


> She can do so much better












I bet man.


----------



## Zigberg

Here comes Daniel Borean to face Blandy Boreton. Can't wait.


----------



## VRsick

Tropheus said:


>


Lita kinda looks like Rocky Dennis


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Why is he wearing that shirt?


----------



## FCP

That is a pretty weak pop by D-Bry standards.


----------



## Gutwrench

Weak "Yes" response there.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT

p862011 said:


>


You call that an ass? :lol


----------



## Tony

It's great to see the crowd react when Daniel Bryan's involved. :yes


----------



## bjnelson19705

Eliminate said:


> I cant believe they haven't even mentioned Cena


The Cenation got poked in the eye by Orton.


----------



## jcmmnx

That has to be the worst shirt ever.


----------



## RFalcao

Cena is gonna appear


----------



## AustinRockHulk

This is for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship right?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Can't wait for this match :mark:


----------



## Odo

Whole crowd on their feet, yet virtually no noise, or should I say, sound?

This company :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

checkcola said:


> AJ Lee has a hat now, her merch sales, and probably gets a singles match with Naomi at Mania, so even if she's angry about Punk quitting, I doubt she'd follow his lead


Your probably right. I'm sure the whole situation is causing some problems for her and Kofi though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"You got some nerve to talk about faces, JBL! When you were born, your mother was ticketed for littering!" :lawler

I LOL'd. Color me impressed, Lawler. bama


----------



## #Mark

I hate that Goat shirt Bryan wears. They really need to make better merch for him.


----------



## the fox

mainevent now??
over 30 minute match?


----------



## HHHGame78

From "YES"! to crickets, :lmao


----------



## Lariat From Hell

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A PG Betty White won't be any fun. Guest hosts can fuck off.


Betty is funny when she is allowed to make dirty jokes


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch

Still embarrassed to live in Omaha tonight.


----------



## Culturalseeker

Michael Cole advocating Daniel Bryan as the face of WWE is just extra cringe not needed tonight. :no And I don't even dislike Michael Cole.


----------



## Snapdragon

No reaction for Orton


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## JoMoxRKO

VRsick said:


> Lita kinda looks like Rocky Dennis


what that mouth do tho....


----------



## xD7oom

Yes chants fucking sucks fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

AJ Lee is a spinner


----------



## xdryza

Dat silence.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Main event time :yes


----------



## Odo

NOT EVEN CRICKETS FOR ORTON :lmao


----------



## BarneyR10

where the hell is Natalya? why isn't she in raw?


----------



## O Fenômeno

p862011 said:


>


:ti

Literally that is your best argument...out of all the pictures you come up with those?


----------



## Freeloader

This crowd sucks, as I said it would. Why does the WWE even go to Omaha anymore? They're the fucking *WORST*


----------



## sheepgonewild

No Cena, and Lesnar yet?


----------



## Crozer




----------



## HOLY S**T 123

There is no way all those people were chanting yes and it be that quiet.


----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

Betty White wins the divas title next week so WWE can bury AJ in punishment of her relationship with punk! Aj vs Betty white rematch at WM!


----------



## JAROTO

Even crickets are asleep for Orton.


----------



## bjnelson19705

#Mark said:


> I hate that Goat shirt Bryan wears. They really need to make better merch for him.


I bet if he used the American Dragon tagline, the shirts would probably sell. If they aren't crappy.


----------



## Punkholic

pipsythegypsy said:


> Titus O'Neil just did the best promo of 2014 on the WWE app btw


I hope WWE posts it online. I definitely want to give it a look.


----------



## Cyon

Aksana training for MMA


----------



## KingLobos

Crozer said:


>


wtf is this from?


----------



## Therapy

Fucking Lawler is so bad


----------



## Born of Osiris

Canelo said:


> Whole crowd on their feet, yet virtually no noise, or should I say, sound?
> 
> This company :lmao


Seriously. Listen to the yes chants a couple of weeks with him on the cage then listen to it tonight. 

I think the muting thing might be true.


----------



## LateTrain27

sheepgonewild said:


> No Cena, and Lesnar yet?


Thankfully, no.


----------



## weProtectUs

It's so obvious Orton's retaining at EC, its pretty much him versus 5 faces(Cesaro gets face reactions).


----------



## jcmmnx

Culturalseeker said:


> Nice to see Naomi add the moonsault to her moveset. She has tonnes of potential. Definitely needs to work on her character though.
> 
> Is Aksana wishing to be in MMA? :lmao


Grounded knees to the head are illegal in MMA they would ban Aksana for being too stiff:lmao.


----------



## Freeloader

Crozer said:


>



WTF????

:jordan3

hahahahah


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Crozer said:


>


WTF IS THAT THING AND WHAT IS IT DOING?


----------



## RFalcao

the 6'4 guy vs the 5'7 guy


----------



## bjnelson19705

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Holy shit, this is going to be a long match.


----------



## Punkholic

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BoundForMania

;lol: Hogan in that ad


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Hulk Hogan's on Raw!!!!

Well in a radio shack commercial... but still.


----------



## the fox

Canelo said:


> Whole crowd on their feet, yet virtually no noise, or should I say, sound?
> 
> This company :lmao


you didn't hear noise?
i guess something is wrong with your device-tv -etc


----------



## GCA-FF

"I got one word for ya...YES!" :lawler

:rko2

Dat reaction Randy had to Jerry... :lmao


----------



## KingLobos

The Rock making blockbusters

Hogan making Radioshack commercials


----------



## Tropheus

Crozer said:


>


What the fuck is that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Cyon said:


> Aksana training for MMA


I was wondering what everyone was talking about, totally missed that part.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Freeloader said:


> This crowd sucks, as I said it would. Why does the WWE even go to Omaha anymore? They're the fucking *WORST*


Raw in LA next week. Cali crowds are more awful.


----------



## magictrevor

Orton the champion complaining yet again about having to defend his title at a ppv. I know it's part of his cowardly champion gimmick but what would he realistically expect being Champion going into the elimination chamber ppv? Sick of this stupid champion complaining about having defend his title thing.


----------



## Hawkke

Poor Slimer


----------



## JamesK

xD7oom said:


> Yes chants fucking sucks fpalm


Deal with it


----------



## Cyon

That Radio Shack commercial tho...


----------



## Culturalseeker

Crozer said:


>


:lmao WTF!?


----------



## RFalcao

Aksana is Cesaro's real girlfriend


----------



## Emotion Blur

That RadioShack commericial was too awesome :hogan2


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Tropheus said:


> What the fuck is that.


My question exactly


----------



## Punkholic

sheepgonewild said:


> No Cena, and Lesnar yet?


Brock won't be on Raw tonight and looks like Cena won't, either.


----------



## p862011

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> You call that an ass? :lol


for a girl who stands 5'1 and weighs 110-115 pounds it sure is ,it is a nice butt for a girl with such a petite frame


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Fucking commercials


----------



## Redzero

@nicoleandbrie: All AJ cares about is personality..well I only care about wrestling..meet me in the ring anytime & ill wrestle circles around you!Brie #RAW


----------



## birthday_massacre

RFalcao said:


> the 6'4 vs the 5'7 guy


Mike Tyson was 5'10 and in his prime destroyed guys much taller than him.

Bruce Lee was 5'7 and could destroy most people much taller than him.

Height doesn't mean anything when it comes to fighting.


----------



## JAROTO

I loved the Radioshack commercial


----------



## bob311

Lesnar to come out, destroy Bryan, and take his place in the chamber...Imagine the outcry!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You cant mute hand and arm motions in the crowd.


----------



## RFalcao

Punk appeared right now in WWE2k14 segment


----------



## Punkholic

So...many...fucking...commercials. :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre

You can see the crowd all chanting yet you can't hear it on Tv










Even Orton is telling them to shut up yet on TV it can barely be heard


----------



## WrestlingOracle

This will be a genuinely great contest if Randy Orton brings out what I call "barebones Orton". That is, the guy doesn't wrestle in the strict parameters of the Viper character trying to make it the GOAT wrestling performance and performs as Randy Orton, that being a wrestler who Tbone aside has good move execution, a guy who cuts a good pace, can "sell snow to an eskimo" and brings out the classic heel tactics and tones down the facial expressions tonight. Last contest between Dbry and Orton was a damn good one I hope this will match that contest. That said, you never know as Orton is awful streaky when portraying the Viper character in the ring considering when things for Orton don't click and that deliberately slow pace to eccentuate the psychological aspects of Orton's character "enjoying the pain" works excruciating, when Orton oversaturates the facial expressions things turn disasterous. That said, Bryan brings the best in his opponents and these two have had progressively better matches so I remain optimistic.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

RFalcao said:


> Aksana is Cesaro's real girlfriend


It so, he is one lucky dude.


----------



## checkcola

*only the yes chants... err his name is over*


----------



## RFalcao

We need more Punk sings....and Benoit sings too.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate that Orton has to fight all the EC members..it's pretty stupid...but maybe i'm overanalyzing it


----------



## TJC93

Lol they've been muting the crowd all night and people are trying to say its just for Bryan? fpalm


----------



## MCote900

p862011 said:


>


if your going to post up ass gifs of AJ try better ones


----------



## Y2-Jerk

punk


----------



## TripleG

Randy Orton never winning an Elimination Chamber Match = He's winning at the PPV.


----------



## BarneyR10

RFalcao said:


> We need more Punk sings....and Benoit sings too.


you want people to sing?


----------



## JoMoxRKO

they unmuted the crowd.... finally


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Holy shit, Punk chants on the main event lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Punk chants now again


----------



## Masked4Kane

CM Punk chants


----------



## Redzero

LMAO


----------



## bjnelson19705

bob311 said:


> Lesnar to come out, destroy Bryan, and take his place in the chamber...Imagine the outcry!


Omaha probably would not give a rat's ass, sadly.


----------



## chargebeam

Is the crowd audio a little lower than usual?


----------



## Londrick

WTF did Orton put on his finger?


----------



## etched Chaos

Uh-oh, CM Punk chants during a Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL Punk chants during a Bryan match...that "chant-competition!" unk

Notice guys..no Cena chants lMFAO 

Orton telling fans to shhhh, i bet Vince told him to do that!! :bryan


----------



## TheWFEffect




----------



## Freeloader

:vince2


----------



## Punkholic

bob311 said:


> Lesnar to come out, destroy Bryan, and take his place in the chamber...Imagine the outcry!


Won't happen. Lesnar is not scheduled to appear tonight.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Orton playing with the heat.


----------



## chops52

This may have already been said but was this shit written 2 minutes before the show started. I know we hear about rewrites but this shit just looks like it was thrown together not knowing what to do


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Orton with the Goat Pose :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter

DB da god


----------



## JAROTO

Chan Hung said:


> I hate that Orton has to fight all the EC members..it's pretty stupid...but maybe i'm overanalyzing it


I don't like the idea either.


----------



## KingLobos

Where is Cena?


----------



## Masked4Kane

MCote900 said:


> if your going to post up ass gifs of AJ try better ones


Look at its size, that's gotta be AJ!


----------



## BarneyR10

shit show seriously lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

You can hear the crowd chanting YES YES YES then the volume slowly decreases


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Orton seriously sucks


----------



## xdryza

I love how Blandy thinks they're booing him cause he's a heel.


----------



## Londrick

Just realized crowd is in Omaha the night after Broncos got slaughtered. Pretty fitting.


----------



## DoubtGin

KingLobos said:


> Where is Cena?


Apparently had an eye injury yesterday.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Crowd should chant "We want Ice cream", be a bit more creative


----------



## Silent Alarm

No matter how dull and boring Orton is, that pose will always be Godly.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Those are some random-ass last couple of gifs


----------



## Bushmaster

Have only been watching for about an hour, why do those Punk chants last 10-15 seconds? Does Vince show some graphic on the big screen threatening to never bring WWE back or something. Don't think the chants would naturally die that fast.


----------



## Ham and Egger

At least the GOAT can get the crowd into a match!


----------



## Punkholic

bjnelson19705 said:


> Omaha probably would not give a rat's ass, sadly.


The sad truth. This crowd couldn't give a fuck about anything, it seems.


----------



## Thad Castle

Crowd sucks


----------



## Arthurgos

Is there any merit to them "muting" the crowd?.. Does it sound odd to anyone else?


----------



## Shadowcran

This muting is getting too obvious. It's getting sad and pathetic.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

I heard "daniel bryan" "CM PUNK!"......then i only heard "daniel bryan" lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Calling it, *Bryan wins clean*


----------



## BigEMartin

Cena quit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldigga

Daniel Bryan has like 36 items in the WWE Shop literally only 2 of them arnt embarassing enough to wear in public. Dat WWE sabotage.


----------



## BarneyR10

pulling hair not cool


----------



## dan the marino

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan chants.

I think I've undersold Nebraska. :jose Im so sorry.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Punkholic said:


> The sad truth. This crowd couldn't give a fuck about anything, it seems.


Still mad about that Manning Super Bowl loss :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Londrick said:


> Just realized crowd is in Omaha the night after Broncos got slaughtered. Pretty fitting.


eyton Omaha


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

SoupBro said:


> Have only been watching for about an hour, why do those Punk chants last 10-15 seconds? Does Vince show some graphic on the big screen threatening to never bring WWE back or something. Don't think the chants would naturally die that fast.


Security has been stopping the chants all night.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

chops52 said:


> This may have already been said but was this shit written 2 minutes before the show started. I know we hear about rewrites but this shit just looks like it was thrown together not knowing what to do


Last week was apparently pretty last minute. I think Vince is in overdrive with last minute rewrite fever, yet still somehow even with all that extra attention given completely missing the mark.


----------



## KingLobos

Punk fans don't buy ppvs and bring in ratings. 

Did you really expect them to pull off coherent chants?


----------



## Tropheus




----------



## Eliminate

sheepgonewild said:


> No Cena, and Lesnar yet?


13 posts since 05 :jericho


----------



## Punkholic

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao


----------



## hng13

Shadowcran said:


> This muting is getting too obvious. It's getting sad and pathetic.


Yeah it's getting pretty bad...


----------



## RFalcao

Bryan isnt gonna win at EC


----------



## BarneyR10

MCote900 said:


> if your going to post up ass gifs of AJ try better ones


all i see is big E's Big Dingaling.


----------



## INFERN0

Orton is winning the chamber btw


----------



## Bad For Business

Yo, commentators, could you actually call the match rather than bicker?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Punk chants during Bryan match.


----------



## Cyon

Tropheus said:


>


I miss Eve Torres....and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Can't somebody in the back at least mute JBL if they're going to go around muting shit?


----------



## SAMCRO

birthday_massacre said:


> You can hear the crowd chanting YES YES YES then the volume slowly decreases


Yeah its literally like turning down the volume of your tv, the sound slowly fades. If they wasn't getting muted the chant would just stop at once not continue to chant until it fades out. Those fuckers backstage are pathetic, let the fucking crowd chant what they want they paid for their tickets.


----------



## KuritaDavion

goldigga said:


> Daniel Bryan has like 36 items in the WWE Shop literally only 2 of them arnt embarassing enough to wear in public. Dat WWE sabotage.


Most wrestling gear shouldn't be worn in public outside of a wrestling show. Their biggest star is Cena and who the hell would wear that crap?


----------



## Redzero

CM PUNK


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

Did Cena even appear tonight?


----------



## Punkholic

KingLobos said:


> Punk fans don't buy ppvs and bring in ratings.
> 
> Did you really expect them to pull off coherent chants?


Crowd has been dead all night in general.


----------



## birthday_massacre

KingLobos said:


> Punk fans don't buy ppvs and bring in ratings.
> 
> Did you really expect them to pull off coherent chants?


Ratings are the WORST way to judge anything because if you don't have a Neilson ratings box, your viewership doesn't count.

If every single person on this board had a neilson rating box do you know that Raw would get ratings like NCIS and probably even higher.

Look at it like this. The NR works something like this , there are only about 25,000 households that have them for the 110 million households.

So that means that one person counts for about 4400 households. So lets say that 4300 people tune out or didnt watch Bastista return but the one person who did that happened to have a ratings box then those 4300 people get counted anyways.

People need to stop using ratings a barometer when trying to make an argument.


----------



## cl_theo

There goes some of Bryan's attention. Even during one of his matches people are more focused on CM Punk.


----------



## Shadowcran

What has Omaha, Nebraska got to do with Denver, Colorado? And Peyton from Louisiana/Mississippi?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Sad that they mute the crowd but never Cole or Lawler.


----------



## World's Best

Tropheus said:


>


:cornette:


----------



## Aficionado

I swear Cole and Lawler get louder and faster whenever the Punk chants start.


----------



## TJC93

Double turn, book it


----------



## KingLobos

Nobody does the leg on the rope move better than Bret Hart


----------



## Blade Runner

cl_theo said:


> There goes some of Bryan's attention. Even during one of his matches people are more focused on CM Punk.


Do you have your volume turned down? Daniel bryan chants have been LOUD so far.


----------



## Bad For Business

Shadowcran said:


> What has Omaha, Nebraska got to do with Denver, Colorado? And Peyton from Louisiana/Mississippi?


Manning shouts Omaha when he calls an audible.


----------



## Therapy

fpalm at the horse joke


----------



## Born of Osiris

It really shows how awful the roster is when the only 2 stars the fans of this dead ass city cheered for was Bryan and Punk. And Punk isn't even on the roster.


----------



## Cyon

Aficionado said:


> I swear Cole and Lawler get louder and faster whenever the Punk chants start.


It's like they panic or something :lol


----------



## Legion3

.....no Cena?


----------



## DoubtGin

Even Bryan had enough of Cole :lmao


----------



## JoMoxRKO

lmfao COLE!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bryan shut Cole up :clap My Hero.


----------



## etched Chaos

LOL! Cole is out!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Micheal Cole better fucking sell that!


----------



## Punkholic

Tropheus said:


>


:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Tropheus said:


>


Damn I miss Eve


----------



## Sinisterness

Dat cole bump though.


----------



## H

Damn Cole just took a faceful of Orton.


----------



## Prayer Police

wow, hardly any offense for Orton


----------



## Tropheus

I think this fight would be much more intense if this was the prize:


----------



## Jean0987654321

Omaha is trying hard, I'll give them credit


----------



## Aficionado

Lmfao! Cole OUT!


----------



## Chan Hung

Orton is a fucking boring ass champion...not even Bryan can make him look good fpalm

Least Wyatt vs Bryan was GOAT


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Aficionado said:


> I swear Cole and Lawler get louder and faster whenever the Punk chants start.


*Cm Punk chants*

:vince3 SPEAK LOUDER DAMMIT!!!


----------



## ZachS22

Ham and Egger said:


> Micheal Cole better fucking sell that!


Nope


----------



## Captain Edd

Cole didn't get hurt....fuck


----------



## JamesK

KingLobos said:


> Punk fans don't buy ppvs and bring in ratings.
> 
> Did you really expect them to pull off coherent chants?


fpalm fpalm


----------



## Amber B

"Hopefully he's not"

The best thing JBL has said all year :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Aficionado said:


> I swear Cole and Lawler get louder and faster whenever the Punk chants start.


Yeah i noticed that too. They was told to talk really loud and fast until the chant gets muted, pretty pathetic. You'd think Punk murdered his family or something the way they're acting.


----------



## World's Best

Legion3 said:


> .....no Cena?


Don't jinx it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This is one fucked up rat...


----------



## birthday_massacre

KuroNeko said:


> It really shows how awful the roster is when the only 2 stars the fans of this dead ass city cheered for was Bryan and Punk. And Punk isn't even on the roster.


and to make it worse the guys in the back are muting the crowd for Bryan and Punk lol


----------



## etched Chaos

Odafin Tutuola said:


> Damn Michael cole just took a faceful of Orton.


Vintage Orton.


----------



## Waffelz

Cole :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

lol


----------



## xD7oom

Boooooring


----------



## vacuous

CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Tropheus said:


> I think this fight would be much more intense if this was the prize:


Damn! She is so fine. :ass


----------



## Y2-Jerk

get to the commercials already jeez


----------



## KingLobos

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is one fucked up rat...


This from a movie?


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

JBL CHANTS JUST MUTED


----------



## Chan Hung

i guess Orton is not on cocaine like usual..he's pretty dull tonight lol


----------



## Punkholic

Lmao, Cole. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran

Bad For Business said:


> Manning shouts Omaha when he calls an audible.


Thanks,I owe you one...Damn, that was driving me crazy.

I stopped paying attention to football about 3 years ago and it shows. Just couldn't get interested in it anymore and I used to be a huge fan.


----------



## Eliminate

no mention at all of Cena?


----------



## Tropheus

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is one fucked up rat...


:woolcock


----------



## Waffelz

Orton's winning, Bryan has controlled everything so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This has been one long control segment for Bryan. Feels like he's working heel tonight.


----------



## Yes Era

cl_theo said:


> There goes some of Bryan's attention. Even during one of his matches people are more focused on CM Punk.


Nah...Daniel Bryan chants much more louder and consistent


----------



## TJC93

THEBIGMAN212 said:


> JBL CHANTS JUST MUTED


Good.


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch

Shadowcran said:


> What has Omaha, Nebraska got to do with Denver, Colorado? And Peyton from Louisiana/Mississippi?


I, as an Omahian or whatever the fuck you want to call it have heard about it all day. A few companies in Omaha thought it would be a good idea to donated $1500 dollars to Peyton's children fundraiser every time he says "Omaha" during the Super Bowl... He usually says it before they hike the ball (audible), sometimes up to 50 times a game.. but yesterday he kept botching the hikes when he said it, and only got two out.. so yeah


----------



## DoubtGin

Did Cena tell Vince hes going home as well? 

No mention of him at all.


----------



## Chan Hung

SO no mention of Punk at all....we can definitely say it was legit...not a storyline situation.

Bryan killing Orton but i sense Orton will win somehow tonight.


----------



## Demoslasher

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


Are you just stupid?


----------



## Headliner

I actually like Bryan dominating the match. It's so different from your typical heel domination.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Captain Ed said:


> Cole didn't get hurt....fuck


Cole is channeling Cena's strength.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


CM Punk quit, for real.


----------



## Cyon

KingLobos said:


> This from a movie?


A French movie called Marquis. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Masked4Kane

Beat Up Orton Challenge!


----------



## TripleG

God, Bryan has dominated this fucker, lol.


----------



## Punkholic

Legion3 said:


> .....no Cena?


Don't jinx it, man!


----------



## KingLobos

lol Orton


----------



## Snapdragon

Orton's selling is bad


----------



## Culturalseeker

There are some fucked up gifs in this thread! :lmao

Also, this crowd is moronic. They are now chanting the name of commentators during Daniel Bryan's match - the guy who everyone dies to see. Sooner or later this crowd hijacking thing is gonna defeat itself.


----------



## Callisto

p862011 said:


>


Sticking her ass out to near borderline scoliosis.

No shade to AJ, but this is an ass, though.



















bama


----------



## RFalcao

Cena quits WWE too


----------



## Chan Hung

Waffelz said:


> Orton's winning, Bryan has controlled everything so far.


Yeah i think you're right.

Or Bryan will get fucked over by the Authority? :HHH


----------



## SPCDRI

Randy Orton is working the match like a babyface? What?

I don't understand this company. They are also shutting down Yes chants.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Is it me or is Orton's left leg smaller than his right?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Randall's barely getting any offense in _and_ he's getting beat like a runaway slave?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Tropheus said:


> :woolcock


WTF IS THIS CRAP? I'M TRYING TO ENJOY RAW FOR GOD'S SAME, AND THIS MOUSE AND HIS FUCK BUDDY ARE MAKING IT IMPOSSIBLE TO GET PAST THIS SILENT CROWD.


----------



## Tropheus

Daniel Bryan's beard is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## TJC93

Needs more Kane


----------



## SAMCRO

God Orton should never be allowed to main event a WM, ever. Every match he's been involved in at WM in a world title match has sucked balls.


----------



## Redzero

DANIEL BRYAN CM ... *MUTED*


----------



## Chan Hung

*Randy SNOREton*.........lol :


----------



## hitmanclarke

I heard that Randy took a shit in someones bag.


----------



## Punkholic

TripleG said:


> God, Bryan has dominated this fucker, lol.


...and I've enjoyed every second of it! Lol.


----------



## vacuous

Demoslasher said:


> Are you just stupid?


i didn't miss him i watched the whole show! no i'm not stupid!


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

No cena or punk?

It's ok, we still got Batista and randy orton! 8)


----------



## Hawkke

Yes chant starts, Volume goes :lol


----------



## virus21

Callisto said:


> Sticking her ass out to near borderline scoliosis.
> 
> No shade to AJ, but this is an ass, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bama


Thanks for showing this place what a real ass looks like


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Y2J Problem said:


> Is it me or is Orton's left leg smaller than his right?


If so then slightly. No one's body is completely symmetrical, so it's possible.


----------



## CamillePunk

SPCDRI said:


> Randy Orton is working the match like a babyface? What?


lol didnt he bite bryan


----------



## Freeloader

Where's Jawn??????

:cena3


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fucking commercial.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Callisto said:


> Sticking her ass out to near borderline scoliosis.
> 
> No shade to AJ, but this is an ass, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bama


:butler


----------



## cl_theo

FingerPokeOfDoom said:


> No cena or punk?
> 
> It's ok, we still got Batista and randy orton! 8)


Don't jinx it.


----------



## bjnelson19705

RFalcao said:


> Cena quits WWE too


I will jump off a roof if that ever happened.


























































No bullshitting.:troll


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

LOL the crowd just cannot be bothered tonight


----------



## Yes Era

Bryan putting on a wrestling clinic


----------



## Punkholic

Am I the only one who expects Orton to beat up Bryan and Cena to come in for the save?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A break in the main event, and near the end off the show. Absolute fuckery


----------



## SP103

This has to be a record # of commercials since Raw went 3 hours.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

DoubtGin said:


> Did Cena tell Vince hes going home as well?
> 
> No mention of him at all.





Y2J Problem said:


> Is it me or is Orton's left leg smaller than his right?


lol


----------



## Tropheus

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Randall's barely getting any offense in _and_ he's getting beat like a runaway slave?


----------



## KingLobos

Cena tweeted he'd be at RAW like two days ago.


----------



## #Mark

SPCDRI said:


> Randy Orton is working the match like a babyface? What?
> 
> I don't understand this company. They are also shutting down Yes chants.


Exactly what I was thinking. Why is Bryan working the leg like a heel?


----------



## H

SAMCRO said:


> God Orton should never be allowed to main event a WM, ever. Every match he's been involved in at WM in a world title match has sucked balls.


Not true. WM 24 triple threat was fun. But it was also fairly short and to the point. WM 22 was also okay. Only other one was WM 25, which fell flat. No hyperbole please.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Left about an hour ago? Miss anything? This match any good?


----------



## Danjo1986

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who expects Orton to beat up Bryan and Cena to come in for the save?


bingo


----------



## TOM MADISON

Came to say sick match so far, loving every bit of it.

Really hope Cena isn't there. Dont want to see him fuck it up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saved_masses

"listen to the WWE Universe get behind CM Mute" :lawler


----------



## RFalcao

he's watching raw


----------



## hng13

Callisto said:


> Sticking her ass out to near borderline scoliosis.
> 
> No shade to AJ, but this is an ass, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bama


Gaht Dayum! You're not wrong there!


----------



## JamesK

From WWE Creative Humor

If @RandyOrton worked any slower we'd have to add a fourth hour to RAW 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lariat From Hell

virus21 said:


> Thanks for showing this place what a real ass looks like


Too bad 99% of the guys on planet Earth will never get an ass like that. We have to have realistic goals.


----------



## Punkholic

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL the crowd just cannot be bothered tonight


WWE was right about Omaha being a shitty crowd.


----------



## Chin Musik

classic commercial break


----------



## Tropheus

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only one who expects Orton to beat up Bryan and Cena to come in for the save?


You're not alone with that thought, brother.


----------



## BarneyR10

this is a real ass


----------



## Omega_VIK

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is one fucked up rat...


Seriously, where the fuck is that from?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

RFalcao said:


> he's watching raw


He's probably not even watching it.


----------



## TJC93

Wait a second did Orton just switch the leg he's selling


----------



## KingLobos

AJ is a petite spinner

For her frame she has a nice ass


----------



## Freeloader

This show needs Jawn

:cena2


----------



## Eliminate

Cena to ruin the match


----------



## Leon Knuckles

everyone complaining about commercials should just get the app and stfu.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

RFalcao said:


>


I miss him


----------



## MBL

vacuous said:


> i didn't miss him i watched the whole show! no i'm not stupid!


Son...I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Great match so far, Orton's selling has been impressive!


----------



## Snapdragon

hng13 said:


> Gaht Dayum! You're not wrong there!












Also a great ass

Mia Malkova, won the AVN award for Best New Starlet in porn last month


----------



## SPCDRI

So many commercials. This feels brutal. 

I mean, I know there are always plenty of them, (15 to 20 minutes of them an hour) but tonight is killing me.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Incredible match so far.


----------



## Demoslasher

vacuous said:


> i didn't miss him i watched the whole show! no i'm not stupid!


Dude...he quit, he is done with WWE, did it after the rumble


----------



## Punkholic

JamesK said:


> From WWE Creative Humor
> 
> If @RandyOrton worked any slower we'd have to add a fourth hour to RAW
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Epic. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG

DoubtGin said:


> Did Cena tell Vince hes going home as well?
> 
> No mention of him at all.


Huh...I didn't notice. lol

But seriously, I heard that Cena has a black eye, and that is probably why they are keeping him off TV for now.


----------



## -XERO-

@WWERomanReigns
New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


----------



## Leather Rebel

Leon Knuckles said:


> everyone complaining about commercials should just get the app and stfu.


Michael Cole? Is that you?


----------



## birthday_massacre

oh here we go DB won't give up but the authority will one out and stop the match


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

My lord, that 2nd picture of lady gaga bama4:wade

I would love to hit that while her song "Do you want with my body" song comes on. I promise you she'd be in a wheelchair when I'm done with her.


----------



## vacuous

MBL said:


> Son...I'm afraid I've got some bad news for you.


was he in the bad news barratt thing?


----------



## BarneyR10

BarneyR10 said:


> this is a real ass


ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran

So let's see..last week Cena didn't show up until the last minute...And he hasn't appeared here yet...Are they teasing us that he quit? ...bastards.


----------



## Cyon

ouchy at that Reign pic


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


He literally makes everything look badass.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


:ex:


----------



## Omega_VIK

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


Shit, didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Punkholic

Irrelevant said:


> Incredible match so far.


Agreed. I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That small joint manipulation by Orton! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo

Love that he's picking apart the hand.

Reminds me of that Regal/Hero match from NXT.


----------



## Lariat From Hell

KingLobos said:


> AJ is a petite spinner
> 
> For her frame she has a nice ass


That is a valid point, my brother from a very distant mother.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

the YES movement


----------



## Demoslasher

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


Is Big E, the new Ahmed Johnson? Shit that guy seems to be injuring guys left and right


----------



## DoubtGin

Kane gonna appear.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


Daymmm


----------



## p862011

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> He's probably not even watching it.


with they way raw has treated young talent like ryder,ziggler,big e,etc. tonight his views ring true


----------



## Tropheus

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Reigns for PRESIDENT


----------



## Snapdragon

Demoslasher said:


> Is Big E, the new Ahmed Johnson? Shit that guy seems to be injuring guys left and right


Since when is a scar an injury?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Very good match so far, better than a couple of their ppv ones.


----------



## Punkholic

Damn, this crowd has been dead all fucking night.


----------



## Thad Castle

Reigns is a tough MOFO!


----------



## Therapy

Can you fuckers stop quoting the same image 1900 times. Snip the embedded pic


----------



## Emotion Blur

Snapdragon said:


> Since when is a scar an injury?


Those are stitches, not a "scar."


----------



## Headliner

"Go ahead and say it Michael".

JBL knew that shit was coming. Kinda like Orton doing his pose to show arrogance.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LETS GO BRYAN


----------



## DoubtGin

"Best in the World" sign


----------



## Demoslasher

Snapdragon said:


> Since when is a scar an injury?


Well maybe I should have said hurt...Big E busted him open


----------



## gaz0301

vacuous said:


> was he in the bad news barratt thing?


You're trolling right? C'mon, you can't seriously not know why Punk isn't on the show?


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont think i've heard one word of Cena tonight! lmfao


----------



## Punkholic

KuritaDavion said:


> Very good match so far, better than a couple of their ppv ones.


True. I've enjoyed it a lot so far.


----------



## Eulonzo

KuritaDavion said:


> Very good match so far, better than a couple of their ppv ones.


I thought their NOC match was great, despite the ending. *shrugs*

Don't know why their PPV matches get flack, the only bad things were the Big Show thing and the fast count, plus HBK's heel turn I guess.

Although their HIAC match was weak.


----------



## y2j4lyf

-UNDEAD- said:


> @WWERomanReigns
> New battle scar... #RAW https://twitter.com/WWERomanReigns/status/430549544867467264


Is his swagger still off the charts?


----------



## NyQuil

DB has some nice welts.


----------



## TJC93

DoubtGin said:


> "Best in the World" sign



Carlito ain't here


----------



## DoubtGin

The crowd doesnt even care about Bryan, wtf.


----------



## JAROTO

Lawler sucks so much. He was great in the 90's.


----------



## chops52

everybody saw orton forgot what shoulder hahahahah


----------



## Snapdragon

Emotion Blur said:


> Those are stitches, not a "scar."


When you get a cut, put stitches in it and take the stitches out, it creates a scar after the wound heals.


----------



## Cyon

y2j4lyf said:


> Is his swagger still off the charts?


:reigns


----------



## Arthurgos

Punkholic said:


> Damn, this crowd has been dead all fucking night.


I have no idea if its the crowd or its being edited.. The entire crowd stood up together to Yes chant twice during his entrance and early in the match with it not sounding as loud as that at all. If this shit is going on it needs to be made public holy shit its one of the reasons i cannot bear Smackdown >.<.


----------



## Punkholic

Dat BITW sign! :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Demoslasher said:


> Is Big E, the new Ahmed Johnson? Shit that guy seems to be injuring guys left and right


It's not like a broken bone or bruises, they've been cuts. Everyone says they want blood and violence, but when they get it they complain.


----------



## Blade Runner

DoubtGin said:


> The crowd doesnt even care about Bryan, wtf.


Fix the sound on your tv.


----------



## H

Headliner said:


> "Go ahead and say it Michael".
> 
> JBL knew that shit was coming. Kinda like Orton doing his pose to show arrogance.


"We's about to have us a flying goat!"

:kobe


----------



## Tropheus

TJC93 said:


> Carlito ain't here


He spits in the face of people who don't wanna call him the best in the world.


----------



## mgman

Daniel Bryan's getting fat.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> I dont think i've heard one word of Cena tonight! lmfao


Best part of the show.


----------



## World's Best

Fantastic match so far. Best match of 2014 Raw that is.


----------



## Chin Musik

NyQuil said:


> DB has some nice welts.


He bruises easy


----------



## Hawkke

DoubtGin said:


> The crowd doesnt even care about Bryan, wtf.


They Are Being Muted! It's not rocket science, read the raw forum..


----------



## Snapdragon

Orton hasn't sold his leg for like 5 minutes


----------



## Chan Hung

here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldigga

Great storytelling in this match. Bryan and Orton both selling well, crowd has been into this match from the start.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

TAP TAP


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm looking forward to the Raw in Chicago more than WM itself.

Same with the one in Brooklyn.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

VINTAGE orton dropkick!!


----------



## Punkholic

Best TV match of 2014 so far. Props to both men.


----------



## jcmmnx

Way to throw a dropkick with an injured leg clown.


----------



## TJC93

LOOK AT THAT SICK SMILE THAT SICK SON OF A BITCH, is how it should be


----------



## Eulonzo

mgman said:


> Daniel Bryan's getting fat.


Not really.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

DANIEL BYRAN WILL WIN.


----------



## Aboutreika18

Super match, great in-ring chemistry between these two.


----------



## Chin Musik

KuroNeko said:


> I'm looking forward to the Raw in Chicago more than WM itself.
> 
> Same with the one in Brooklyn.


This


----------



## JhnCna619

No Cena tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre

More proof DB should be the face of the company, only he can make a Blandy Borton match watchable.


----------



## Chan Hung

Let's see what FUCKERY happens now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snothlisberger

Why is Randy Orton champion? He's the only person that can make a Daniel Bryan match boring.


----------



## H

Was that a Superkick?


----------



## Punked Up

:mark:


----------



## INFERN0

he's so obviously getting countered here its unreal


----------



## Vyer

Wow...great match


----------



## Arrogant Mog

THIS MATCH

IM MARKING


----------



## Osize10

dis match


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

I was expecting Orton to hit a mean RKO after Bryan jumped off the top rope.


----------



## Stad

Vanilla midget sign :ti


----------



## xD7oom

Long matches = zzzzzzz


----------



## Chrome

I think this is the best match these two have had.


----------



## Punkholic

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Great match. AmDrag and Randall with that solid chemistry.


----------



## Masked4Kane

That's gotta be KANE!


----------



## Headliner

Snoth said:


> Why is Randy Orton champion? He's the only person that can make a Daniel Bryan match boring.


Get the fuck out of here. This match is awesome.

People underrate Orton so much in the ring it's a crime.


----------



## Tropheus

Lame.


----------



## Cyon

GIMME FUCKERY


----------



## TJC93

birthday_massacre said:


> More proof DB should be the face of the company, even he can make a Blandy Borton match watchable.





Snoth said:


> Why is Randy Orton champion? He's the only person that can make a Daniel Bryan match boring.


Which one do I pick :woolcock


----------



## FingerPokeOfDoom

That's gotta be KANE!


----------



## Chan Hung

So basically Kane instead of messing with Punk is messing with Bryan


----------



## y2j4lyf

Chrome said:


> I think this is the best match these two have had.


This


----------



## NyQuil

Well. Thats DB/Kane set up.


----------



## Evolution

Bryan doing what Punk couldn't.

:ti


----------



## LateTrain27

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Punked Up

Snoth said:


> Why is Randy Orton champion? He's the only person that can make a Daniel Bryan match boring.


If you think this is boring I'd seriously advise you stop watching.


----------



## O Fenômeno




----------



## Lariat From Hell

This match...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Jesus, Bryan is amazing. Great match.


----------



## Shaddw

Awesome match!!!


----------



## Headliner

Holy shit!!!!!!! I can't believe he won clean!!!! Amazing!


----------



## dan the marino

Oh shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

He won!!!!!




























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































they better not reverse this


----------



## Snapdragon

OH SHITTTTTTT


----------



## Punkholic

Bryan wins!!! :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Daniel Bryan wins again!


----------



## Ham and Egger

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Con27

:yes


----------



## darkguy

So WWE forgot about team hell no huh?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

Daniel Bryan is the man, that is all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

KuritaDavion said:


> Very good match so far, better than a couple of their ppv ones.


For some reason they seem to have better matches together on TV than on PPV. Maybe because there's less fuckery.


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## RFalcao

Bryan beats Orton clean


----------



## KuritaDavion

Holy shit. He won clean even with Kane interferece.


----------



## MajinTrunks

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Prayer Police

Wow. Way to make your champ look weak.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

[email protected]!:[email protected]!


I CLALED IT

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## VRsick

Not sure i understand this.


----------



## JAROTO

WOW!!! Bryan won!!!


----------



## checkcola

YES YES YES

Great finish


----------



## Jean0987654321

YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!!


----------



## H

So, Bryan just :buried Orton and Kane? Dat champion though.

:vince4 :HHH


----------



## Captain Edd

Nice :clap:


----------



## PirateMonkE

Bryan won? Holy shit...


----------



## Fissiks

daniel bryan new face of the company :mark:


----------



## hng13

lol and no crowd noise at all


----------



## theatb

At least they somewhat understand the D-Bry hype now


----------



## xdryza

Boreton losing clean to Bryan. Life is good.


----------



## SpeedStick

now you know he not winning at the pay per view he just got over on the champion on tv


----------



## RandomLurker

lulzlulzlulzlulz

Still selling the arm after the match


----------



## Hawkke

LOL Crowd clearly going crazy.. 0 sound on TV!


----------



## FCP

D BRY. :mark:


----------



## Tropheus

Nvm I take that back. Sick victory.


----------



## JamesK

Fuck YES!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Randy Orton is such a shit champion :lmao


----------



## Cyon

Bryan actually pins Orton?

Well now.


----------



## Vårmakos

kane got berried :lmao


----------



## INFERN0

No way Bryan wins at EC now btw.


----------



## xD7oom

RAW ends with DB for the 76627 times fpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO

!! good match


----------



## SPCDRI

Why is that just permitted? Why isn't that a disqualification?


----------



## Born of Osiris

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Chrome

bama my man.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Excellent match by both men :clap :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk

vanilla midget sign :lmao


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

So what this means is Bray Wyatt >> Orton


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

:yes :yes


----------



## MrAxew

What an amazing match!


----------



## Oakue

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


Was your Rip Van Winkle like nap a good one?


----------



## Hammertron

yea but a win now means a loss later


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!




----------



## Snapdragon

The guy holding the Vanilla Midget sign put it down once Bryan turned in his direction.


----------



## Your_Solution

YES! YES! YES!

Im assuming Kane's involvement is going to somehow lead to Bryan/HHH? Same way he was going to do for Punk?


----------



## Phillies3:16

Fuck off cena


----------



## NyQuil

Here comes the fuckery.


----------



## Gutwrench

This crowd is weak after a Daniel Bryan VICTORY.


----------



## jcmmnx

Bryan just murdered Orton there. Dominated most of the match and overcame interference. This crowd has sucked balls though.


----------



## hng13

Punk?


----------



## Stad

Super Cena to save the day


----------



## Dr. Jones

The entire crowd is on their feet cheering and you hear nothing but King and Cole

Fuck this shit


----------



## World's Best

Amazing main event match and no Cena. I'm happy.


----------



## Punkholic

What a fucking great match! :clap


----------



## Chan Hung

So they do this to chant for Cena...i see vince  :vince5


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Here comes Jawn Cena!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123

And enter cena


----------



## H

Where's Hunter? Hunter to get a shot in. PLEASE.

:lmao Kane pyro delay


----------



## Bushmaster

perfect situation. Fans will boo Punk because he isn't there to help Bryan.


----------



## TJC93

So when did Kane get permission to fuck people up other than the RR?


----------



## TOM MADISON

LOL, Jbl saying how loud is the crowd, yet we can't hear them...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RFalcao

Cena is gonna appear


----------



## Bad For Business

Where's Cena then


----------



## Eulonzo

hng13 said:


> lol and no crowd noise at all


Oh please. fpalm


----------



## Bambambryan

Cm punk!!


----------



## -XERO-

:clap


----------



## Ham and Egger

That delay on the pyro! :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf

Edit: WUT


----------



## CamillePunk

OMG PUNK :mark:


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Now would have been a brilliant time to have the Shield save Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre

pyro botch LOL


----------



## LateTrain27

Good job on the pyro... unk2


----------



## RAW360

Where's Dr. Shelby when you need him?


----------



## Prayer Police

Better not be Bryan vs. Kane at WM.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Mistimed pyro is mistimed.


----------



## Captain Edd

And nobody running in for the save? Alright :lol


----------



## xD7oom

Late pyro :lmao


----------



## Tropheus

LOL FAIL!


----------



## J-Coke

Im stupid for thinking that Punk would make the save!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat blatant bad timing


----------



## KingLobos

Kane is awesome


----------



## Snapdragon

Bryan vs Kane at the Chamber


----------



## Omega_VIK

Late with the pyro, I see.


----------



## Sinisterness

Late pyro.


----------



## Chin Musik

Botched pyro


----------



## NyQuil

Well that was fucking pointless.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

And moment was KILLED just like that


----------



## Hawkke

Gutwrench said:


> This crowd is weak after a Daniel Bryan VICTORY.


*HOW did you see the crowd going bat shit crazy and not notice there was no volume!!*
*HOW DO PEOPLE KEEP NOT SEEING THIS!?!*


----------



## darkguy

Who thinks Orton goes 0-5 in these 5 matches?


----------



## Punkholic

World's Best said:


> Amazing main event match and no Cena. I'm happy.


inb4cenacomesinforthesave.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol

Sending the crowd home angry just because...


----------



## Stad

What a terrible fucking ending.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

:lol Kane moving on to Bryan because Punk fucked off


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

and this is where Cena usually comes to the rescue.


----------



## JAROTO

Bryan should be punished by the Authority and leave him out of the EC.... so they can justify earning in some way his title shot at WM30 later on.


----------



## vacuous

gaz0301 said:


> You're trolling right? C'mon, you can't seriously not know why Punk isn't on the show?


no.... did he get hurt or something?


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan with the FUCKING clean win on TV...that means he wont win at the ppv lol 

I guess Kane was supposed to go for Punk...Punk's sitting at home laughing saying you can face Kane Bryan lol


----------



## Alicenchains

If Punk did return it would be in Chicago


----------



## Cyon

Whoever controls the pyro is getting fired for that delayed timing.

Great match btw.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

:YES :YES


----------



## TJC93

Imagine if Kane just stood there with no pyro like the last time it happened :lmao


----------



## SP103

:bs:


----------



## Headliner

That was an awesome match. Orton haters and Bryan haters can suck it.

On the other hand, shouldn't Kane be technically fired for putting his hands on a wrestler after Steph told him he can't do that? Unless Steph and Triple H told him too and if that's the case, technically Vince should discipline these two.


----------



## Arthurgos

This is how they set up Kane vs Bryan?.. He had zero reason to come out at all unless he is now against what the Authority were thinking of early on? Just whut the feck.


----------



## x78

That show was fucking awful. Literally the entire thing was filler.


----------



## SPCDRI

The most over babyface in the company and nobody runs in for the save? How about the Usos or Sheamus or something?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Suprised that they actually went with Bryan going over so cleanly.


----------



## Eulonzo

ZOMG, THEY FUCKED UP ON THE PYRO, LOOK AT HOW COOL AND DEFIANT I AM FOR COMMENTING ON HOW IDIOTIC THEY LOOK FOR BOTCHING THE FIRE PYRO LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOL!


----------



## Punkholic

Dat late pyro, doe. fpalm


----------



## Bro

Crowd pops don't count tonight because it's in Nebraska. They don't have much emotion.


----------



## HHHGame78

Snapdragon said:


> Bryan vs Kane at the Chamber


Bryan is in the chamber match. fpalm :lol


----------



## Chin Musik

Snapdragon said:


> Bryan vs Kane at the Chamber


u wot


----------



## BoundForMania

Well, Bryan just threw in the shit storyline with kane now.


----------



## Striketeam

Two whole days in creative meetings. Raw tonight. How. 

What is there really to say at this point? WWE is ran by complete fucking idiots if that wasn't obvious enough already.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus Christ what a horrible ending. They have Bryan fight off Kane and beat Orton, supposedly knocking him out yet Orton hops right back up moments later and he and Kane end up taking Bryan out anyways. Great booking WWE....


----------



## TJC93

vacuous said:


> no.... did he get hurt or something?



I'm afraid i've got some bad news!


----------



## Nolo King

Okay RAW.

I may revert to not giving the show a chance anymore.


----------



## StaindFlame

What? "He might of been, if Kane didn't get involved? WTF


----------



## O Fenômeno

Kane moves onto Bryan now...

Thanks alot Punk 

:StephenA2


----------



## almostfamous

FIller show. Good last match though.


----------



## hng13

J-Coke said:


> Im stupid for thinking that Punk would make the save!


Same here man, don't fee bad


----------



## Arcade

Definitely one of the top matches of the year so far.


----------



## Demoslasher

vacuous said:


> no.... did he get hurt or something?


ignore this moron, just trolling


----------



## JC00

pyro botch was because Vince had extra man power working that audio.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose

HHHGame78 said:


> Bryan is in the chamber match. fpalm :lol


But it could be changed since Punk was suppose to face him and let's face it. D-Bry wont' win the chamber.


----------



## Punkholic

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Sending the crowd home angry just because...


Nah, I'm sure someone will come in for the save to send the crowd home happy.


----------



## bob311

for a split second I thought kane's pyro didn't go off for a reason...was still half hoping Punk's music was going to hit instead


----------



## gaz0301

vacuous said:


> no.... did he get hurt or something?



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1107561-official-cm-punk-loses-his-smile-thread.html


----------



## HHHGame78

Arthurgos said:


> This is how they set up Kane vs Bryan?.. He had zero reason to come out at all unless he is now against what the Authority were thinking of early on? Just whut the feck.


Well that's what happens when CM Punk leaves.


----------



## Bad For Business

I don't get the ending at all. Way to derail the momentum that's been building. No wonder Punk split.


----------



## Chan Hung

darkguy said:


> Who thinks Orton goes 0-5 in these 5 matches?


Sure why not..only to win the ppv match lmfao :hhh2


----------



## -XERO-

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> and this is where Cena usually comes to the rescue.





y2j4lyf said:


> Edit: WUT











.....only it didn't happen this time. lol


----------



## SP103

vacuous said:


> no.... did he get hurt or something?


----------



## SAMCRO

Cyon said:


> Whoever controls the pyro is getting fired for that delayed timing.
> 
> Great match btw.


Lol i assume they was waiting for Orton's dumb ass to move away from the corner before hitting it.


----------



## kokepepsi

So no Punk vs kane so they just are gonna do the best next thing and have
Bryan vs Kane
FUCK THIS GOD DAMN COMPANY

Can't believe Bryan won clean, have no idea what they are gonna do with him


----------



## Chrome

Interesting Cena didn't come out for the save like he usually does.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

That was a great match. I thought Cena would make the save at the end. Pretty good show overall.

I am guessing Bryan vs Kane next week.


----------



## checkcola

SPCDRI said:


> The most over babyface in the company and nobody runs in for the save? How about the Usos or Sheamus or something?


They had to get heat back on the villains. The save was/is being made in the dark segment.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

O Fenômeno said:


> Kane moves onto Bryan now...
> 
> Thanks alot Punk
> 
> :StephenA2


lol


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch

Bro said:


> Crowd pops don't count tonight because it's in Nebraska. They don't have much emotion.


Because that makes complete sense. The crowd were on their feet when Bryan won and you couldn't hear anybody but the commentators, it's the WWE censoring RAW like they do Smackdown.

Good night.


----------



## dan the marino

Show was okay. I dunno, I thought it dragged a lot worse than usual, and I'm not usually one to say that. Usually I think the three hours go by pretty quickly but tonight I looked at my clock, saw 9:30 and groaned. 

Shield match and Wyatt promo were good. No Cena is a plus in my books. Main event was fantastic. 

Everything else was completely forgettable. Crowd getting muted is aggravating. Good luck pulling that in Chicago.


----------



## p862011

World's Best said:


> Amazing main event match and no Cena. I'm happy.


i would of prayed for cena tonight

this show sucked balls


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena suffered an eye injury . Kane is doing HHH work setting up Bryan vs HHH at WM30


----------



## will94

vacuous said:


> no.... did he get hurt or something?


Punk quit the WWE last Monday


----------



## Lien

Everything about tonight's show felt lacklustre. Dunno if anyone else got that vibe.


----------



## JAROTO

HHHGame78 said:


> Bryan is in the chamber match. fpalm :lol


But the Authority may punish him and leave him out of it...this could creat more heat and justify earning a title shot at WM30 later on.


----------



## MEMS

Striketeam said:


> Two whole days in creative meetings. Raw tonight. How.
> 
> What is there really to say at this point? WWE is ran by complete fucking idiots if that wasn't obvious enough already.


Awful Raw. Shield vs Wyatts literally the only thing going right now.

The IC title push is dead also.


----------



## TheWFEffect

If they do bryan Kane and Bryan hhh


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> That was an awesome match. Orton haters and Bryan haters can suck it.
> 
> On the other hand, shouldn't Kane be technically fired for putting his hands on a wrestler after Steph told him he can't do that? Unless Steph and Triple H told him too and if that's the case, technically Vince should discipline these two.


Unless of course Vince conviently forgets because it's Bryan and they all really don't want him as champ. I just can't see Bryan as the guy Vince is going to pick if they do a Vince/Hunter battle at WM. Or they do the angle where Kane did it on his own and The Authority "punishes" Kane with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## NastyYaffa

2nd best WWE match of the year so far by Orton & Cena, great stuff!


----------



## Punkholic

SPCDRI said:


> The most over babyface in the company and nobody runs in for the save? How about the Usos or Sheamus or something?


I was expecting Cena, honestly. I'm surprised he didn't come out.


----------



## NyQuil

Wondering how bad Cena's "eye injury" is.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Can't have D-Bry winning matches without the obligatory burial immediately after :lol

"Getting over without our help?! Fuck no, son!"


----------



## DevilsFan

Bryan should main event every Raw for the rest of his career. Nothing comes close to his crowd reactions and excitement.


----------



## Reaper

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


Wow ... Casual much?


----------



## vacuous

TJC93 said:


> I'm afraid i've got some bad news!


ok this is the 2nd tome someone said that to me. was he in the barratt segment and i missed him?


----------



## Punkholic

NastyYaffa said:


> 2nd best WWE match of the year so far by Orton & Cena, great stuff!


Cena? Lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Okay I missed the show but saw some comments here.

What did Jerry Lawler say to Bad News Bear?


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

That was a decent RAW with an awesome last match. Orton and Bryan put on another awesome match.


----------



## x78

vacuous said:


> ok this is the 2nd tome someone said that to me. was he in the barratt segment and i missed him?


He had a promo on the WWE App.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i assume they was waiting for Orton's dumb ass to move away from the corner before hitting it.


Anything to bash Orton.


----------



## legendfan97

To sum up raw - worse than yesterday SB but couldn't top RR 14 crap.


----------



## Natecore

So Kane can attack talent without being forced to apologize?


----------



## vacuous

will94 said:


> Punk quit the WWE last Monday


lol ok.


----------



## checkcola

I could see the Authority taking Bryan out of the Chamber match to 'protect him' and his injury shoulder


----------



## Hawkke

vacuous said:


> ok this is the 2nd tome someone said that to me. was he in the barratt segment and i missed him?


Yes in fact he was, he was kind of peaking out from behind Barret's lift and waving an ice cream bar!


----------



## Bad For Business

vacuous said:


> ok this is the 2nd tome someone said that to me. was he in the barratt segment and i missed him?


Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## JAROTO

Bryan, Shield and Wyatt are the only thing I'm into.


----------



## Punkholic

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?


You're trolling, aren't you? :lmao


----------



## vacuous

seriously, is punk hurt?


----------



## hng13

JAROTO said:


> Bryan, Shield and Wyatt are the only thing I'm into.


Same here. Everything is is just boring right now.


----------



## checkcola

JAROTO said:


> Bryan, Shield and Wyatt are the only thing I'm into.


Yep. Agreed. The youth moment > old guard.


----------



## Punkholic

DevilsFan said:


> Bryan should main event every Raw for the rest of his career. Nothing comes close to his crowd reactions and excitement.


Agreed. That was one great match. Bryan always delivers when given an opportunity.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

xD7oom said:


> RAW ends with DB for the 76627 times fpalm


DEAL WITH IT


----------



## dan the marino

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Okay I missed the show but saw some comments here.
> 
> What did Jerry Lawler say to Bad News Bear?


Barrett: Bad news is you keep shoving your faces at the Superbowl and you won't be alive to see the next one!
:lawler: Well I have some bad news. Maybe you won't be on RAW next week!

Yes that is about what he said. No it did not make any sense. I pray this isn't heading to a Lawler/Barrett feud.


----------



## JC00

lol at people thinking Bryan is going to be taken out of the chamber match to face Kane. Did you not see what happened at the Royal Rumble? I don't think Vince has that short of memory. He won't win but he'll be in it.

But you can bet it is gonna be Bryan/HHH at WM.


----------



## El Capitan

Although you could hear the Punk chants, to me it seemed like it was just several pockets of fans dotted around the arena not so much the whole crowd. Maybe it was just the venue tonight and we'll get the whole crowd going crazy at another area.


----------



## Honey Bucket

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Barrett: Bad news is you keep shoving your faces at the Superbowl and you won't be alive to see the next one!
> :lawler: Well I have some bad news. Maybe you won't be on RAW next week!
> 
> Yes that is about what he said. No it did not make any sense. I pray this isn't heading to a Lawler/Barrett feud.


Oooooh sick burn.


----------



## JAROTO

I have to give credit to Orton. Bryan and him have good chemistry.


----------



## Punkholic

vacuous said:


> seriously, is punk hurt?


Biggest troll since KKF. :lmao


----------



## Headliner

KuritaDavion said:


> Unless of course Vince conviently forgets because it's Bryan and they all really don't want him as champ. I just can't see Bryan as the guy Vince is going to pick if they do a Vince/Hunter battle at WM. Or they do the angle where Kane did it on his own and The Authority "punishes" Kane with a slap on the wrist.


It should be. But the way it's going now, Vince McMahon's not even going to be featured at Mania. Things change all the time though.

If Kane did it on his own, he's getting fired no doubt. Or "suspended" at the least and he'll go crazy.


----------



## Oakue

vacuous said:


> CM Punk didn't get a segment for the 2nd straight week? wtf?!!?! Are WWE trying to bury him?





vacuous said:


> ok this is the 2nd tome someone said that to me. was he in the barratt segment and i missed him?





vacuous said:


> seriously, is punk hurt?


----------



## dan the marino

JAROTO said:


> I have to give credit to Orton. Bryan and him have good chemistry.


When they're not on a PPV at least, strangely enough.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Raw this week is DAT main event. Skip everything else.


----------



## TJC93

KKF has made her big return!


----------



## TheMechXYZ

Boring RAW as always. Had a better time eating some pizza hut. Should've saved it for the main event

-Randy Orton's promo at the start was good.
-Shield vs Big E, Kofi, and Rey(?) was nice as well. I liked how Dean interrupted Roman's attempt at the spear. 
-Daniel Bryan vs Orton was a great match as usual. Two main event matches with these two and it was nice. Don't know why the -fuck Kane came out, but i'm smelling Bryan vs Kane, and i don't like it in my book.
-Everything else was shit except Bray Wyatt and Ziggler.
-Great Crowd editing as well. :lelbron Then again maybe OMAHA isn't too lively of a crowd, but i doubt it.


----------



## Odo

What a match. Orton and Bryan are just a cut above anything else in WWE right now in terms of chemistry.


----------



## Punkholic

Bad show, in my opinion. Bryan/Orton was the only good thing from tonight's Raw. Really enjoyed that last part. Props to both Bryan and Orton.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> It should be. But the way it's going now, Vince McMahon's not even going to be featured at Mania. Things change all the time though.
> 
> If Kane did it on his own, he's getting fired no doubt. Or "suspended" at the least and he'll go crazy.


Yeah I can see Kane attacking most of the other guys in the chamber after getting "suspended". Doubt Orton will need that Friday & he'll get a clean as a sheet win over Christian on SD, especially after losing tonight.


----------



## BigEMartin

TJC93 said:


> KKF has made her big return!


where hahahaha


----------



## Odo

TheMechXYZ said:


> Boring RAW as always. Had a better time eating some pizza hut. Should've saved it for the main event
> 
> -Randy Orton's promo at the start was good.
> -Shield vs Big E, Kofi, and Rey(?) was nice as well. I liked how Dean interrupted Roman's attempt at the spear.
> -Daniel Bryan vs Orton was a great match as usual. Two main event matches with these two and it was nice. *Don't know why the -fuck Kane came out, but i'm smelling Bryan vs Kane, and i don't like it in my book.*
> -Everything else was shit except Bray Wyatt and Ziggler.
> -Great Crowd editing as well. :lelbron Then again maybe OMAHA isn't too lively of a crowd, but i doubt it.


Would assume they are sliding Bryan into the Punk program - anti authority, but gotta go through Kane to get to HHH.


----------



## Arthurgos

vacuous said:


> lol ok.


Are you slow? >.< it along with Bryan not being in the Rumble has been one of the biggest things going on right now which is why it even hit large news outlets not to mention there has been a good thousand threads been made on here.


----------



## Birdbrain420

Bryan/Orton and Axel/Sheamus were the highlights of the night for me. Great matches, both.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Fantastic ending. I missed the first half, but from the 2nd half till the end it as a good Raw. Wyatts did well. Sheamus wasn't an exact squash match and it was rather great, loved the Ryback heat. 

Really great ending.


----------



## checkcola

Canelo said:


> Would assume they are sliding Bryan into the Punk program - anti authority, but gotta go through Kane to get to HHH.


It was always Bryan's program to begin with, so I'm fine with it.


----------



## TheMechXYZ

Canelo said:


> Would assume they are sliding Bryan into the Punk program - anti authority, but gotta go through Kane to get to HHH.


Now that you say that, i can get past it...i just don't want Bryan going to mania against Kane...Bryan/HHH or Bryan somehow getting the title shot against Boreton & Bootista at Mania is what i'm hoping for.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## vacuous

Arthurgos said:


> Are you slow? >.< it along with Bryan not being in the Rumble has been one of the biggest things going on right now which is why it even hit large news outlets not to mention there has been a good thousand threads been made on here.


wtf...


----------



## Da MastaMind

Holy shit that was RAW was terrible fpalm. The only positives were the main event and Summer Rae's legs


----------



## -XERO-

WrestlingINC.com reader @markjfreund noted that after tonight's RAW went off the air, Kane and Randy Orton continued to beat on Daniel Bryan. *John Cena hit the ring and cleaned house.* Cena's entrance got a bigger pop than anything that happened during the show. Cena hit both Kane and Orton with an AA and then posed for the crowd. Cena and Bryan celebrated a little bit with the fans and that was it to end the show.
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...after-raw-went-off-the-air-john-cena-appears/



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> and this is where Cena usually comes to the rescue.





y2j4lyf said:


> Edit: WUT


----------



## Montrell274

Summer Rae's legs, The Wyatts, and The Shield are the MVPs of RAW.


----------



## KingLobos

Da MastaMind said:


> Holy shit that was RAW was terrible fpalm. The only positives were the main event and Summer Rae's legs


KKF is that you?


----------



## Punked Up

Tag match, main event and the Shield 6-Man we're all really solid. I enjoyed this RAW except the Batista stuff.


----------



## checkcola

Punked Up said:


> Tag match, main event and the Shield 6-Man we're all really solid. I enjoyed this RAW except the Batista stuff.


Wonder if ADR can get Batista over


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...after-raw-went-off-the-air-john-cena-appears/



> *What Happened After RAW Went Off The Air: John Cena Appears*
> 
> WrestlingINC.com reader @markjfreund noted that after tonight's RAW went off the air, Kane and Randy Orton continued to beat on Daniel Bryan. John Cena hit the ring and cleaned house. Cena's entrance got a bigger pop than anything that happened during the show.
> 
> Cena hit both Kane and Orton with an AA and then posed for the crowd. Cena and Bryan celebrated a little bit with the fans and that was it to end the show.


----------



## Lordhhhx

Great raw imo.

the match quality just keeps getting better(shield match, the tag championship, swagger vs christian, wyatts, sheamus and main event were great) my only complain would be that they need more build up for the matches instead of being random just like Ziggler teaming with woods and truth so that the matches can be more enjoyable but i think that they will slowly fix that.

also deł rio vs batista was just boring, batista needs to do something good or his return will be getting even more underwhelming.


----------



## vacuous

WTF PUNK'S GONE??????? REALLY???? WAIT what happened??? seriously wtf i'm about to throw up


----------



## KingLobos

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...after-raw-went-off-the-air-john-cena-appears/


Wonder why he wasn't on tv


----------



## Odo

TheMechXYZ said:


> Now that you say that, i can get past it...i just don't want Bryan going to mania against Kane...Bryan/HHH or Bryan somehow getting the title shot against Boreton & Bootista at Mania is what i'm hoping for.


0 chance of his wrestling Kane, I won't list all the reasons, but he just beat the WWE Champ clean *again*.

We've got here the hard way, but Bryan is a cemented A-list main eventer now, its down to him to make sure he stays there, which I'm 100% confident he will.

HHH at mania, clean victory.


----------



## checkcola

KingLobos said:


> Wonder why he wasn't on tv


He's in program limbo til after EC


----------



## HOJO

That Raw was just so frustratingly dull and terrible. No good. Couldn't even care about Bryan/Orton after all that.


----------



## Bad For Business

Canelo said:


> 0 chance of his wrestling Kane, I won't list all the reasons, but he just beat the WWE Champ clean *again*.
> 
> We've got here the hard way, but Bryan is a cemented A-list main eventer now, its down to him to make sure he stays there, which I'm 100% confident he will.
> 
> HHH at mania, clean victory.


HHH won't put Bryan over, not at the biggest WM ever. His ego won't allow it to happen.


----------



## Bad For Business

checkcola said:


> He's in program limbo til after EC


Doesn't normally stop him.


----------



## Birdbrain420

KingLobos said:


> Wonder why he wasn't on tv


Didn't he sustain an eye injury at a house show? Maybe they don't want him showing up with a messed up eye and no explanation.


----------



## morris3333

Triple H go to cost Bryan the match at chamber ppv.

orton go to win the chamber match at chamber ppv with wwe is buid it up that orton have not win the chamber match befor.


----------



## checkcola

morris3333 said:


> Triple H go to cost Bryan the match at chamber ppv.
> 
> orton go to win the chamber match at chamber ppv with wwe is buid it up that orton have not win the chamber match befor.


Last ppv WWE is going to try to get people to pay for and its complete lame duck. No chance Orton drops that belt because of this damn Batista contract


----------



## Odo

Bad For Business said:


> HHH won't put Bryan over, not at the biggest WM ever. His ego won't allow it to happen.


HHH historically has done the job at Mania, and I reckon backstage, he is 100% behind Bryan. We know Vince isn't high on him, yet he main events every week, beats both Cena and Orton clean - there has to be a driving force behind that.

I know you're thinking of Punk-HHH 2011, so I don't blame your scepticism, but I remain entirely confident assuming the match goes ahead.


----------



## checkcola

Say goodnight, Orton! 
:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I had lost some faith in Orton/Bryan together because of all the ppv fuckery. Their last 2 matches on Raw have been top notch. They really do have excellent chemistry together and they have proven it big time in this match and the one in December where Orton did then low blow to avoid losing. Unbelievably, this is Bryan's first singles win this year. His only other victory was the six man on last week's Raw. Bryan and Bray and now this match show that Bryan is really excelling right now and is at the too of his game. I think Kane will face Bryan on an upcoming Raw. HHH is going to somehow screw Bryan at EC to set up their match. I still look for Kane to turn face by Mania and help Bryan in his dealings with The Authority.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

checkcola said:


> Say goodnight, Orton!
> :lmao



Awesome moment. The genesis of Bryan's new character, the sexy GOAT.


----------



## checkcola

You know what's really current in 2014? Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## bjnelson19705

It seems this forum was more entertaining than RAW tonight.


----------



## TrueUnderdog

just gonna delete my Anti-Military rant, 

gonna say this about Raw, Batista back, Punk leaving, officials muted chants, it's making me not want to watch

only matches i really watched tonight was the Outlaws match, Zack Ryder, and then part of the Ortan match, i ended up stealing my sister phone to play flippy bird or whatever it's called.

i have a feeling, unless punk returns, or batista leaves, or they finally stop shitting on fans, i probably won't be watching much anymore


----------



## finalnight

Birdbrain420 said:


> Didn't he sustain an eye injury at a house show? Maybe they don't want him showing up with a messed up eye and no explanation.


His eye looked fine tonight.


----------



## Superhippy

Raw dragged horribly tonight, but it is no surprise with how little star power was on the show. I think we can officially say that no one cares about Batista. I really thought that in a place like Omaha which generally is a run of the mill, root for who the WWE tells you too crowd, they would atleast give Batista some solid cheers, and he just got crickets. Now you put him in a fued with Del Rio, who is so dull that he actually killed John Cena's heat, and you are bound for a Snoozefest. I like what they are doing with guys like Cesaro,Titus O'Neil,Miz,The Shield, and The Wyatts, but this is Wrestlemania season. The WWE's time to build the roster is from April until late January, not during the RTWM. 

I feel really bad for Emma as well. The gimmick worked on NXT because it was a small intimate crowd with fans that attend NXT often who have grown fond of Emma because she can wrestle. They had her make her debut just because Raw is now on in Australia, and it came off horribly. I hope they get her in the ring soon because she is talented and the goofy gimmick only works because she can actually go in the ring. Thats why Fandango works too. Its goofy, but he can wrestle so its all good.


----------



## Reaper

Rhodes and Road Dogg spot was a massive botch ... Codey missed the mark, Road Dogg looked like he suffered some serious whiplash on his arm trying to catch him. Both guys misjudged it and looks like they're both somewhat injured from it ... probably why they ended the match immediately after. Hopefully it's not serious for either. But seriously, completely unnecessary spot for a Raw mid-show match so soon before a PPV.


----------



## Real Deal

Buckley said:


> THE REAL DEAL


Yes?


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Not bad for wrestling. Absolutely horrible for acting. The Shield/Wyatts was sort of passable. Every other segment was crap. The opening was cringe worthy. The ending made no sense.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Superhippy said:


> I feel really bad for Emma as well. The gimmick worked on NXT because it was a small intimate crowd with fans that attend NXT often who have grown fond of Emma because she can wrestle. They had her make her debut just because Raw is now on in Australia, and it came off horribly. I hope they get her in the ring soon because she is talented and the goofy gimmick only works because she can actually go in the ring. Thats why Fandango works too. Its goofy, but he can wrestle so its all good.


Never saw Emma before tonight. Don't watch NXT. She was horrible. Some random chick comes out from the audience and sort of wiggles? What's the point? If she can wrestle, they should make her do that. Fandango works because of his persona. He has a character. Emma had nothing but a random girl look.


----------



## boozeco2005

I'll keep watching...but only to see if this continues:


----------



## NewJack's Shank

I can't think of anything that would put me to sleep faster than a del rio/Batista fued.


----------



## Saint Dick

Best4Bidness said:


> I had lost some faith in Orton/Bryan together because of all the ppv fuckery. Their last 2 matches on Raw have been top notch. They really do have excellent chemistry together and they have proven it big time in this match and the one in December where Orton did then low blow to avoid losing. Unbelievably, this is Bryan's first singles win this year. His only other victory was the six man on last week's Raw. Bryan and Bray and now this match show that Bryan is really excelling right now and is at the too of his game. I think Kane will face Bryan on an upcoming Raw. HHH is going to somehow screw Bryan at EC to set up their match. I still look for Kane to turn face by Mania and help Bryan in his dealings with The Authority.


How can two great matches in like eight attempts constitute 'excellent chemistry'?


----------



## superuser1

Saint Dick said:


> How can two great matches in like eight attempts constitute 'excellent chemistry'?


They've definitely had more than two great matches. From what I can remember three on Raw including this match and one on Smackdown.


----------



## thaimasker

Saint Dick said:


> How can two great matches in like eight attempts constitute 'excellent chemistry'?


They had a good series last year during the weak link story too...their only not great matches together were their PPV matches.


----------



## Marrakesh

That Raw was absolute Dog shit. Glad i never bothered to stay up and watch it. Highlight of it was AJ on commentary and The Shield promo at the end, Wyatt promo was meh tonight. It also looks like they're just going to have standard 6-man tag as well fpalm I hope this changes because it will be a massive waste of an opportunity when you could put them in the chamber or have an all out brawl Street Fight.

Opening segment of Orton whining was piss. Have something like that on Smackdown. Waste of time. 

Matches were OK but nothing we haven't seen a million times before. Cage match was just standard, good spot from Cody altho he missed it and it looked shitty. 

Bryan/Orton/Kane who cares? Kane matches are beyond dull and that's all this is leading to with Bryan. Probably be next weeks main event fpalm then he can tag with John Cena against Kane and Orton the week afterfpalm 

Batista/Del Rio was a horrible segment and Batista looked embarrassed at one point during it. 

No mention of Punk i believe? Yea they gotta be fucking desperate to get him back. Need all the star power they can get. That show was awful.


----------



## TheStig

Highlight off the show have to be the vanilla midget sign!


----------



## Reaper

Marrakesh said:


> Batista/Del Rio was a horrible segment and Batista looked embarrassed at one point during it.


Anyone would embarrassed facing off against Del Rio on the mic. That guy was beyond horrible. 

The 80's having been calling Del Rio for their interviews back, but apparently his phone is on silent.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Dean Ambrose defeating Big E. Langston to get the win for his team. Wonder if this is leading into the rumored US Title vs IC Title match.
-Christian defeating Swagger and continuing his "One More Match" gimmick.
-Loved the moonsault spot Cody Rhodes did on Road Dogg. Looked like Road Dogg botched catching Cody though. This match started off slow but it got better as it went on.
-TV time for Zack Ryder! Finally! This time, Ryder jobs to a newly turned heel (even though he was always a heel) Titus O'Neil. Good.
-Naomi looking good defeating Askana.
-Good match between Daniel Bryan/Randy Orton. Bryan getting the win was shocking. Not sure where this is leading to. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-They really need an explanation for these random tag team pairing. One week, Rey Misterio is tagging with Sin Cara, the next, he's with Kofi Kingston and Big E. Langston. No continuity at all.
-Same to Dolph Ziggler pairing up with R-Truth and Xaiver Woods against the Wyatt Family.
-Sheamus defeating Curtis Axel. Predictable.
-F off with the Dance Off segments!!!
-Batista now locked into a feud with Alberto Del Rio. Oh man, this isn't going to end well.
-CM Punk is gone, no resolution to his problems with Kane and it looks like Daniel Bryan will take over. 

This show was just average. The Road to Wrestlemania is not looking good at all.


----------



## Punkhead

THE RUSEV LEGACY START NOW!


----------



## Marrakesh

Bleh duno how to post youtube vids.. Backstage fallout is up. Good promo from Ryback if anyone wants to post it.


----------



## Fargerov

I quite liked the Batista/Del Rio stuff actually. Found it funny how Batista didn't give a shit about him, and had no idea why he has a problem with him.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Just a dull show tonight.


----------



## Cobalt

Honestly struggled through the whole show tonight, the start was ok, good to hear some CM Punk chants lmao.

Ummm The Shield's matches are always enjoyable, good to see Bray cut a promo on them.

Then vice versa enjoyed the Wyatts dominating, and great to see Dean kick off a promo on the Wyatts, honestly these 2 factions are the only reason I stayed awake tonight to watch it all.

The mainevent was good also, as always Bryan delivered and Orton was good too. The ending would've been so good if Punk was around but ahh well.

The tag match was very enjoyable also.

Honestly think I'll struggle through to EC at this rate, No Brock or Punk is painful for me, only really have interest in Bryan, Shield and the Wyatts. The rest I really don't care for.

Average show tonight bar Bryan, Shield and Wyatts.


----------



## CJohn3:16

That middle hour of Raw was pure shit and boringness.


----------



## Jakall

Really disappointed in the show, which I kind of expected. It is way too obvious they have no clue what they're doing at this point. Each week that we get closer to WM30 the worse this looks. I really hope they can figure something out because this is just garbage at this point. 

Whether the authority "meant" what they were saying or not about reconsidering Bryan, they should have never said that. That statement and HHH doing the YES chant killed the entire story. And the announcers overnight are Bryan's biggest fan? They were getting so much heat which helped Bryan but now everyone is basically tweeners because they have no clue what to do

And what was the point of King cutting off BNB? Why don't they have someone like Ziggler or Sheamus or anyone to cut him off instead and start a decent feud? 

The entire show just seemed pointless


----------



## Marrakesh

Jakall said:


> Really disappointed in the show, which I kind of expected. It is way too obvious they have no clue what they're doing at this point. Each week that we get closer to WM30 the worse this looks. I really hope they can figure something out because this is just garbage at this point.
> 
> Whether the authority "meant" what they were saying or not about reconsidering Bryan, they should have never said that. That statement and HHH doing the YES chant killed the entire story. And the announcers overnight are Bryan's biggest fan? They were getting so much heat which helped Bryan but now everyone is basically tweeners because they have no clue what to do
> 
> *And what was the point of King cutting off BNB?* Why don't they have someone like Ziggler or Sheamus or anyone to cut him off instead and start a decent feud?
> 
> The entire show just seemed pointless


I just remembered this? WHAT THE FUCK was that about? Didn't he just stand up and go ''Hopefully you're not here next week'' and sit back down again. :moyes8


----------



## Banez

says a lot about the quality of the show if best part was JBL's disbelief after the dance contest.

matchwise RAW delivered ok show. Just pointless segments that just didn't work out.


----------



## Duke Silver

The main-event between Bryan and Orton was really good. 

The titan-tron exchanges between the Wyatts/Shield were entertaining as well.

That's about all I cared about. Shame Cesaro didn't get to continue his momentum after earning a spot in the EC.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

That Road to WrestleMania..feels less special than the previous 7 months of filler :vince4

:cena3 unk2 :heyman2 :brock all big players in WWE all not being involved tonight, The main event was OK but but how many times are you going to give us the same match?! the entire show just fell flat really and the obvious muting of the audience made it feel even more mediocre.

Shield/Wyatts the only thing worth of interest, can't believe how lacklustre this Mania could be with it being my first in attendance :side:


----------



## LKRocks

What the fuck was that random Miz shoot during Titus' match?


----------



## Brock




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

What an awful ending after a good match, just completely deflated the show.

Fuck off Kane.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Jakall said:


> Really disappointed in the show, which I kind of expected. It is way too obvious they have no clue what they're doing at this point. Each week that we get closer to WM30 the worse this looks. I really hope they can figure something out because this is just garbage at this point.
> 
> *Whether the authority "meant" what they were saying or not about reconsidering Bryan, they should have never said that. That statement and HHH doing the YES chant killed the entire story. And the announcers overnight are Bryan's biggest fan? They were getting so much heat which helped Bryan but now everyone is basically tweeners because they have no clue what to do
> *
> And what was the point of King cutting off BNB? Why don't they have someone like Ziggler or Sheamus or anyone to cut him off instead and start a decent feud?
> 
> The entire show just seemed pointless


Nah.. you don't seem to get it. In kayfabe, Triple H was the one who sent Kane post match to lay out Bryan. Its part of the story, commentators even said "so much for authority backing him as the face" or something along those lines before closing the show. It might be bit confusing right now since HHH is playing a basic authority character which is lot closer to real life than say, a movie villain. Vince Mcmahon also did that whenever he wasn't feuding with Austin back in AE. When Bryan vs HHH officially starts, I'd assume things would clear up.

Cole and King have always been pro Bryan, and JBL against them. That did not change. I'm not sure what's bothering you there.


----------



## Marrakesh

Bfo4jd said:


> Nah.. you don't seem to get it. In kayfabe, Triple H was the one who sent Kane post match to lay out Bryan. Its part of the story, commentators even said "so much for authority backing him as the face" or something along those lines before closing the show. It might be bit confusing right now since HHH is playing a basic authority character which is lot closer to real life than say, a movie villain. Vince Mcmahon also did that whenever he wasn't feuding with Austin back in AE. When Bryan vs HHH officially starts, I'd assume things would clear up.
> 
> Cole and King have always been pro Bryan, and JBL against them. That did not change. I'm not sure what's bothering you there.


It's still shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket

:lol @ 'listen up bonehead'. Ambrose is awesome.

Just took me about 45 minutes to watch the whole show. Main event was fantastic and I guess we'll be having Kane vs. Bryan at some point before Wrestlemania, leading to the big match with Triple H.

I just wonder how they're going to stretch out the ongoing confrontations between The Shield and The Wyatts. The promos are awesome but I don't really want to see them performing backstage segments on each other all the time. An in-ring back and forth verbal volley though, hell fucking yes.


----------



## _Triple_H_

where was Cena? Injured?


----------



## Nessler

Confusing RAW. Triple H leading the yes chants was just odd. The Authority's booking is ridiculous. Last week they were clear cut heels, this week they changed their mind.


----------



## JY57

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76123.shtml#.UvEJONGPLIU



> - After Raw went off the air, Kane and Randy Orton resumed their beat down of Daniel Bryan... until John Cena ran out to make the save. Cena went into his finishing routine on Kane and then gave Kane and Orton AAs one after another to bring the show to a close. No Advertised Dark Match and no return date mentioned.
> 
> Live Raw TV Notes
> 
> - There were tons of "C-M Punk" chants leading into the warm-up USA promo. By the time Raw went live, though, all the energy of the chant died out. Definitely a sign of things to come for the rest of the night.
> 
> - Randy Orton's opening promo could barely be heard over the C.M. Punk chants. I do find it interesting that he did not do the normal pause delivery. He cruised through his lines until the chants stopped. WWE was trying to get in front of this "show hi-jacking" thing.
> 
> - Big E. Langston and Roman Reigns were the stars of the opening match. Big E's entrance and theme got the pop of the night up to this point.
> 
> - I found it interesting that there wasn't a single time where there was any sort of pop for the WWE Network. We got several videos for it and not once was there any sense of enthusiasm from the crowd. Conversely, lots of cheers for WM video packages and "20 years of Raw" stuff.
> 
> - Side note on Emma: tonight was my nephew's 10th birthday and we were lucky enough to be four seats behind where Emma was planted. During the commercial when the dancing bit was getting set up, I called her over and had him hold up his "Kiss me, it's my birthday" sign. He got no kiss, but she gave it a good laugh and made sure to tell him Happy Birthday and dance for him a little bit. Really classy way to make a 10-year-old's night.
> 
> - Ryback did an amazing job of keeping a crowd looking for a reason to get unruly under control during the Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel match. Whenever a hi-jacking chant would start, he'd heel it up and draw some heat. It's a little thing, but again, WWE is trying to keep from getting caught with their pants down, so to speak.
> 
> - Prior to Batista's entrance, he came on the Titantron and cut the most disinterested local promo I've ever seen. He said: "I'm a big sports fan, but most of all, I am a big baseball fan. And for that reason, I'm so excited to be in Omaha, Nebraska, home of the College World Series." He went on briefly, but the point was clear: Please don't boo me, I like you guys.
> 
> - The crowd went into "entertaining itself" mode during the Bryan-Orton main event, which was their best one of the series, I'd say. "JBL" chants started briefly, "Jerry," and even some of the vocal males started to turn on Bryan and chanting "RKO" at different times.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

:ti

Batista


----------



## Reaper

> - Prior to Batista's entrance, he came on the Titantron and cut the most disinterested local promo I've ever seen. He said: "I'm a big sports fan, but most of all, I am a big baseball fan. And for that reason, I'm so excited to be in Omaha, Nebraska, home of the College World Series." He went on briefly, but the point was clear: Please don't boo me, I like you guys.


Dude has no idea that he basically killed ANY chance he had of being seen as a 'face' after his bullshit antics at RR. And the fact that he's up against dead-heat ADR, he's really turning into the WWE's titanic. 

Wouldn't be surprised that when they do have a match, ADR's sick kicks to the head start getting cheered.


----------



## Happenstan

Dear Omaha,

Please like me. Please. This booing is hurting my feelings. Thank you.

With Love,

Batista


----------



## Jakall

JY57 said:


> http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_76123.shtml#.UvEJONGPLIU


So basically it was somehow even worse then it appeared. 

They've got to get something going. I was so excited for WWE network and WM30 but this is just getting tough to watch. It's literally at the point where it's so bad you can't look away.


----------



## Reaper

Jakall said:


> So basically it was somehow even worse then it appeared.
> 
> They've got to get something going. I was so excited for WWE network and WM30 but this is just getting tough to watch. It's literally at the point where it's so bad you can't look away.


You've pretty much nailed my motivation to keep watching at this point. 

It's such a huge clusterfuck that everything that's happening in dirt-sheets and forums outside of the WWE is so much more entertaining than the WWE itself and that's the only reason why I'm watching.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Trying so hard to get Batista cheered :lol It's a joke at this point :lol


----------



## p862011

how funny would it be if cena is seriously injured with his eye wwe losing punk and cena lol


----------



## Duke Silver

:lmao Batista warming up the local crowds for his own entrance. That's downright embarrassing.


----------



## Nige™

Just when you think Randy can't be booked even worse as the least convincing champion of all time, and that's part of the problem with him facing Batista at WM. It's not all about Batista coming back. A lot of it is on how badly Orton's been booked since Summerslam.

I'm just so sick of him losing clean, although there may be good reason for this one, but it's his constant "how dare the authority put me in this title defence", then it's a case of "I'll win again anyway." They don't half make him look so pathetic. They should cut out the complaining about authority and have him talk about how he's going to beat all these guys again to stop making him look like a whiny bitch.

The main event itself was really good, and Kane's little cameo made it even better, adding a little twist to the tale. Hopefully this will set up Bryan v Trips at Mania and they don't panic and give Bryan the title at EC, only to drop it at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If you need to try that hard to get someone cheered, it might be time to call it a day. Yikes.


----------



## p862011

kind of feel bad for big dave he is fine a performer but he came back at the worst time possible


----------



## Choke2Death

Didn't expect much from the show and it was just that. Just got to see the main event and it was an awesome match. Maybe as good as, or even better than, their match from the night after TLC. Good to see Orton and Bryan have finally found the chemistry to have a quality match together after the underwhelming PPV matches.

Punk's absence is a great thing mainly because they are moving on to the right thing which was Bryan/HHH from the get go.

In regards to Orton's booking, he comes across as a face to me a lot of the time. Authority keep stacking the odds against him when they should be _favoring_ him as their handpicked champion. And another clean loss? At least this time it was Bryan because the loss to Kingston a few weeks ago was inexcusable.


----------



## Reaper

I think they need to call an audible quick and have Batista turn heel, Orton become tweener and Bryan remain the face. Batista is just not going to get over as a face at this point, the fans have pretty much decided that. 

They're doing such a piss poor job with Orton that it's not even funny. He's questioning the authority and then teaming up with Kane to take out Bryan ... just makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. He's completely in tatters. And it's really no fault of his. He should've turned face by now (or at least a solo tweener) with all that questioning of the authority. 

It's so painful to watch the WWE trying to force the fans to first accept a Batista WM main event and then that too as a face. If it's anyone other than Bryan winning to close WMXXX, WWE is getting booed out of the building ... They can't do a Batista/Orton main event anymore. It's organically heel vs heel .. and also the worst booking of the year .. at the show of shows. Wow. What a disaster.


----------



## Bfo4jd

> - There were tons of "C-M Punk" chants leading into the warm-up USA promo. By the time Raw went live, though, all the energy of the chant died out. Definitely a sign of things to come for the rest of the night.
> 
> - Randy Orton's opening promo could barely be heard over the C.M. Punk chants. I do find it interesting that he did not do the normal pause delivery. He cruised through his lines until the chants stopped. WWE was trying to get in front of this "show hi-jacking" thing.


Seems like some Punk mark wrote this shit. Exaggerating what was weak pathetic attempts at getting the arena to chant for Punk. The other live reports I read had nothing about WWE "getting infront of show hijacking" crap. 

About the Batista off-air promo, I think that was pretty smart on WWE's part.


----------



## JY57

p862011 said:


> kind of feel bad for big dave he is fine a performer but he came back at the worst time possible


more of he is in the wrong main event picture. I am sure the fans wouldn't mind him if he was special attraction main event guy like Brock Lesnar (yeah he was implemented in title picture for 1 month, but he will likely be out of it when he returns) and not in a position where they want Bryan/Punk/Whoever is in which is the WWEWHC Picture


----------



## Choke2Death

Reaper Jones said:


> They're doing such a piss poor job with Orton that it's not even funny. He's questioning the authority and then teaming up with Kane to take out Bryan ... just makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. He's completely in tatters. And it's really no fault of his. He should've turned face by now (or at least a solo tweener) with all that questioning of the authority.


Well said. It's amazing that he's still able to get the crowd to boo him during his matches with the awful booking he's been receiving.

And if they do Batista/Orton at WM, should the crowd choose somebody - they will clearly side with Orton because Batista's rep as a face has been damaged only two weeks into his return.


----------



## Happenstan

Choke2Death said:


> Well said. It's amazing that he's still able to get the crowd to boo him during his matches with the awful booking he's been receiving.
> 
> And if they do Batista/Orton at WM, should the crowd choose somebody - they will clearly side with Orton because Batista's rep as a face has been damaged only two weeks into his return.


No, they're gonna both get shit on. Batista deserves it but Orton's trying to make something work.


----------



## SPCDRI

> Batista came on the Titantron to cut a disinterested local promo. He said: "I'm a big sports fan, but most of all, I am a big baseball fan.
> And for that reason, I'm so excited to be in Omaha, Nebraska, home of the College World Series." The point was clear: Please don't boo me, I like you guys.


That. Is. *PATHETIC.*

"I'm so excited to be at the home of the College World Series."

YOU SUCK ASS JIVE TURKEY!


----------



## dan the marino

Bfo4jd said:


> Seems like some Punk mark wrote this shit. Exaggerating what was weak pathetic attempts at getting the arena to chant for Punk. The other live reports I read had nothing about WWE "getting infront of show hijacking" crap.
> 
> About the Batista off-air promo, I think that was pretty smart on WWE's part.


Um... it was blatantly obvious that Orton and the commentators tried talking over those chants every time they started up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

> - The crowd went into "entertaining itself" mode during the Bryan-Orton main event, which was their best one of the series, I'd say. "JBL" chants started briefly, "Jerry," and even some of the vocal males started to turn on Bryan and chanting "RKO" at different times.


It's like some of these people don't even know what they want, constant Bryan chants when he's not at the forefront yet when he's in the main event and dominating the world champion they'd rather chant about JBL or RVD in some sort of lame attempt at being rebellious.


----------



## Arcturus

..Worst RAW this year, and that is not even because Punk wasn't there, just a very bad RAW, everything was disjointed & out of place, I heard there is real lack of morale in the locker room right now Post Rumble/Punk and it's clearly showing. 

If WWE delivers another RAW like that next week than I can certainly see many people switching off until Elimination Chamber.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Sheamus was NOT exciting or FRESH, no matter how bad the programming was before he came out.


----------



## Happenstan

Stevie May said:


> - The crowd went into "entertaining itself" mode during the Bryan-Orton main event, which was their best one of the series,
> 
> It's like some of these people don't even know what they want, constant Bryan chants when he's not at the forefront yet when he's in the main event and dominating the world champion they'd rather chant about JBL or RVD in some sort of lame attempt at being rebellious.


It was 1 crowd. And this is 1 fan report. Other than JBL chants I never heard RKO chants at all. Who knows if this guy Is telling the truth.


----------



## superuser1

Stevie May said:


> - The crowd went into "entertaining itself" mode during the Bryan-Orton main event, which was their best one of the series,
> 
> It's like some of these people don't even know what they want, constant Bryan chants when he's not at the forefront yet when he's in the main event and dominating the world champion they'd rather chant about JBL or RVD in some sort of lame attempt at being rebellious.


Those chants didn't last though. They chanted JBL after Bryan threw Orton over the announcers table so that made sense. I didn't seem to hear any RVD chants though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I heard some rko chants when Orton tried to superplex Bryan as they struggled on the top turnbuckle. Any chants were short lasting during the Bryan match because his supporters would drown them out. Chicago will probably be a different story, though. Raw last night just confirmed how few people are actually over on the active roster. If you dont count Punk as an employee, how many guys got a sustained chant besides Bryan? I cant even remember right now. Omaha did suck overall as a crowd though. That crowd was a little too into trying to get themselves over with their random chants.


----------



## SUPER HANS

With assistance of the fast forward button I was able to make Raw an great show this afternoon. 

Bryan wrestling for 20 minutes and pinning Orton :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Stevie May said:


> It's like some of these people don't even know what they want, constant Bryan chants when he's not at the forefront yet when he's in the main event and dominating the world champion they'd rather chant about JBL or RVD in some sort of lame attempt at being rebellious.


They didn't chant about RVD. Also, the JBL chants came after Bryan was tossed into the announcer's table so that made sense. Finally, it's a Bryan/Orton match so RKO chants are perfectly within reason. It seems to me that the person who wrote this assessed what happened during that match from a bit of a biased perspective. 

There were CM Punk chants during the final match as well, which again doesn't bother me because they had been chanting his name on and off all night long. Bryan is over and is getting the loudest pop of the night and has for several months now so I think that that's just built up an expectation that it's a completely partisan crown in his favour every single night. 

A more positive assessment of the crowd chanting different things might be that they finally felt satisfied with Bryan's booking enough to not go crazy for him and felt "safe" chanting something else.


----------



## peowulf

Happenstan said:


> It was 1 crowd. And this is 1 fan report. Other than JBL chants I never heard RKO chants at all. Who knows if this guy Is telling the truth.


So what if there were RKO chants? How is that bad? Plus Orton always had fans.


----------



## Happenstan

peowulf said:


> So what if there were RKO chants? How is that bad? Plus Orton always had fans.


WTF? I never said it was a bad thing. I said we don't know how reliable 1 fan report is. Did you read what I wrote before posting this?


----------



## FalseKing

The only things I watched was the exchanged titatron promos between Wyatts and Shield.

Everything else was filler. 

With the abscence of Punk I'm questioning myself whether I could give less fucks about RAW.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Think about it. The only 2 stars the crowd were constiently chanting were Punk and Bryan and Punk isn't even in the company. Not even Cena himself was getting any chants.

It just blows my mind to this day how both guys became so fucking popular.


----------



## Happenstan

KuroNeko said:


> Think about it. The only 2 stars the crowd were constiently chanting were Punk and Bryan and Punk isn't even in the company. Not even Cena himself was getting any chants.
> 
> It just blows my mind to this day how both guys became so fucking popular.



Audiences of today are starting to value workers above propped up juice heads.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Reaper Jones said:


> They didn't chant about RVD. Also, the JBL chants came after Bryan was tossed into the announcer's table so that made sense. Finally, it's a Bryan/Orton match so RKO chants are perfectly within reason. It seems to me that the person who wrote this assessed what happened during that match from a bit of a biased perspective.
> 
> There were CM Punk chants during the final match as well, which again doesn't bother me because they had been chanting his name on and off all night long. Bryan is over and is getting the loudest pop of the night and has for several months now so I think that that's just built up an expectation that it's a completely partisan crown in his favour every single night.
> 
> *A more positive assessment of the crowd chanting different things might be that they finally felt satisfied with Bryan's booking enough to not go crazy for him and felt "safe" chanting something else.*


*
*

fpalm


----------



## D.M.N.

Mediocre Raw, not a lot happened of note. Great main event though.


----------



## Nimbus

I got kicked out of the centurylink for chanting CM PUNK, is this legal???


----------



## Simplyrob

Barely a mention of what the Miz did, kind of wondering what the point of all that was.


----------



## Trifektah

Simplyrob said:


> Barely a mention of what the Miz did, kind of wondering what the point of all that was.


Half-assed attempt to get people talking about the Miz that nobody cared about because the Miz sucks. Expect to never hear anything about it ever again. Creative probably already forgot about it.


----------



## Happenstan

Trifektah said:


> Half-assed attempt to get people talking about the Miz that nobody cared about because the Miz sucks. Expect to never hear anything about it ever again. Creative probably already forgot about it.


Nah, Miz was clearly shooting. The new voice of the voiceless. :lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Them Punk chants were the only thing worth a damn. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Them Punk chants were the only thing worth a damn. :mark:


so out of 3 hours of Raw you only liked chants that had a combined duration of just over a minute of airtime, if that? Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Best4Bidness said:


> so out of 3 hours of Raw you only liked chants that had a combined duration of just over a minute of airtime, if that? Glad you enjoyed it.


Didn't even watch it. As if there's anything on the show last night that was worthy of sitting through three hours. I watched the shitty opening segment and saw most of the Punk chants.


----------



## Xain

Worst RAW I've ever seen.

Never one to complain, but fucking hell, that was almost un-watchable.

Orton starts off and cuts the most generic promo of all time.. You know when stuff is so bad, like genuinely some of the worst viewing you have ever subjected yourself to in your whole life, that you think it's purposely bad, so that something good can happen afterwards? It's that, but without the good bit.

"I'm the face of the company"
"I'm gonna win at the Chamber"
"I'm gonna win at Wrestlemania"

Now I know Orton's promos are mediocre at the best of times, and I realise generic, hype promos have been going on for years, but what was the fucking point? To add the AMAZING stipulation to the main event that Daniel Bryan 'might, one day, hopefully be thought about being considered to possibly become face of the company if he's lucky'? What the fuck does that even mean? Why was that even a thing? Why the fuck was Triple H doing the 'yes' thing? Did he not remember pedigree'ing Daniel Bryan for Randy Orton and costing him the WWE Title? Was that another thing that WWE just decided didn't happen?

Next. What the fuck was that Bad News Barrett thing? I'm English. I like Barrett. This is just fucking ridiculous though. 

"Oh well. Hopefully, next week, you'll er.. not be here"

....awkward silence....

***MUSIC HITS***

What the fuck was that? It gave me shudders. It actually made me cringe and wish I was somewhere else. It was like seeing a cat's anus. Who on earth thought that was a good idea?

Finally. No Cena? No CM Punk? No mention of either of them?! Kane eliminates CM Punk at the Rumble, then 2 weeks later just randomly beats Daniel Bryan up for no reason at all? Nobody mentions CM Punk once? Imagine if you were a WWE fan, who watched WWE every week, but didn't have the internet.. Your mind would fucking implode. People just disappearing into thin air to never be seen from again? 

It's like EWR played by a blind kid with no hands and down's syndrome. It's getting beyond a joke now.

Honourable 'WTF IS THIS SHIT' mentions:

- Ziggler being on a team with R-Truth and Gayvier Woods AND GETTING FUCKING PINNED.
- Big E Langston headbutting someone in the face AGAIN with a shit clothesline.
- Betty FUCKING White. Great. No CM Punk, but FUCKING BETTY WHITE. Can't wait for her to sort everything out. That's just what we fucking need.
- Road Dogg not catching Cody Rhodes. 
- Titus O'Neil. Bit of a coincidence that Batista comes back and he gets a singles push?
- The commentary team. Could it get any worse?

That's it, really. I'll still be watching next week, though. Lolz!


----------



## I Came To Play

That Fandango/Summer Rae/Emma segment was the worst thing i've ever seen, ever.


----------



## Choke2Death

Happenstan said:


> No, they're gonna both get shit on. Batista deserves it but Orton's trying to make something work.


No doubt but as I said, should the crowd be in a different mood and chant for somebody, Orton will get the cheers because Batista is getting the Cena treatment if not worse at this point which is rather comical.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*The Lariat’s silver lining Raw report - Top 10*

1. I was digging the darker lighting tonight. It looked like an older school Raw, and brought the “Rawness” back into the product tonight.

2. The commentary was a huge improvement. The fact that they went out of their way to not refer to anything the crowd was saying was a huge bonus as they spent more time explaining what was going on in the ring and actually giving us some sort of analysis. Which in turn once again gave me another sense of old schoolness to the show. 

3. Shield vs. Wyatt feuds. Seth gets better and better. Wyatt is amazing. Little disappointed in Ambrose’s quick line. But all I know is, CM Punk leaving wont leave a hole in the company long, all six of these guys are the future and the future is now.... even Rowan improves every single week. Seth has moved on from what people thought to be another Jeff Hardy, this guy is moving into Jake the Snake character territory, as he fears no one. Not saying he is at Jake’s level, more so the characteristics. Awesome feud and great to see it take up two segments of Raw.

4. As much as Batista has rubbed everyone the wrong way recently, having him feud with Del Rio might have been the saviour. There are not many people who like Del Rio, so for him to be the one to go against Batista, everyone will take the lesser of two evils which is El Animale. I also liked the fact that Del Rio is basically the same size as Batista. He looks a threat.

5. No Cena

6. Cage match was pretty good and Cody’s dive.. on free tv... BAH GAWD! Mate I hope you get on the WM card, just for that. Also Goldust is still one of the best workers on the roster, consistent awesomeness every time. In WCW all those years ago he was “The Natural” standing side by side with the likes of Sting and Rick Steamboat battling bad guys like Vader, Sid and Rick Rude... he could have been a huge star he is so talented. But I guess mainly his fault with addictions.

7. Axel taking it to Sheamus. Axel’s music is epic. Ryback was the most destructive force in WWE fr awhile a year and a half ago. Rebuilding these guys with having great matches with Sheamus was good to see. 

8. Although Ziggler lost, great to see him back in the ring, and performing excellently. He shined with some great offence.

9. Orton vs. Bryan. This was so different from their other matches. Both guys going after body parts.

10. Bryan winning!

I liked the show


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0204/569956/more-off-camera-raw-pics-john-cena-eye/

Off-Air Photos with Cena and One Photo of Batista's Omaha Promo


----------



## Kewf1988

YoungGun_UK said:


> That Road to WrestleMania..feels less special than the previous 7 months of filler :vince4
> 
> :cena3 unk2 :heyman2 :brock all big players in WWE all not being involved tonight, The main event was OK but but how many times are you going to give us the same match?! the entire show just fell flat really and the obvious muting of the audience made it feel even more mediocre.
> 
> Shield/Wyatts the only thing worth of interest, can't believe how lacklustre this Mania could be with it being my first in attendance :side:


I have a hard time believing that the Road to WM this year could be any worse than last year's with all the squashes and bad builds due to the feuds being focused on part timers who weren't on every week, and ADR/Swagger being a WM TITLE FEUD.

Checked out the show but it was just the usual Raw that's taken place post Summerslam outside of the main event and six man... tons of filler, NAO as tag champs is bad as they're not very good in the ring, much less older talent (this ISN'T Ricky Steamboat in 2009!), pointless turns (O'Neil, possible Swagger face turn), Barrett continuing to be wasted and likely losing to Lawler next week, Dolph continuing to be buried, etc.

The product reeks of late WCW with the filler, being stubborn about who they want as the top guys, and basically planning their own success. They HAVE to let it come to them and stop being so holier than thou to their fans who pay to see guys like Punk and Bryan in main event positions. The fans will NOT stop cheering for them!


----------



## jayloc

MCote900 said:


> if your going to post up ass gifs of AJ try better ones



People. Having a butt does not equal ass. Lol. Obvious y'all don't know what booty is. Just stop. Even for her frame it's not a lot. My girl is 5'1 105 pounds and has way more ass. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FalseKing

Xain said:


> Worst RAW I've ever seen.
> 
> Never one to complain, but fucking hell, that was almost un-watchable.
> 
> Orton starts off and cuts the most generic promo of all time.. You know when stuff is so bad, like genuinely some of the worst viewing you have ever subjected yourself to in your whole life, that you think it's purposely bad, so that something good can happen afterwards? It's that, but without the good bit.
> 
> "I'm the face of the company"
> "I'm gonna win at the Chamber"
> "I'm gonna win at Wrestlemania"
> 
> Now I know Orton's promos are mediocre at the best of times, and I realise generic, hype promos have been going on for years, but what was the fucking point? To add the AMAZING stipulation to the main event that Daniel Bryan 'might, one day, hopefully be thought about being considered to possibly become face of the company if he's lucky'? What the fuck does that even mean? Why was that even a thing? Why the fuck was Triple H doing the 'yes' thing? Did he not remember pedigree'ing Daniel Bryan for Randy Orton and costing him the WWE Title? Was that another thing that WWE just decided didn't happen?
> 
> Next. What the fuck was that Bad News Barrett thing? I'm English. I like Barrett. This is just fucking ridiculous though.
> 
> "Oh well. Hopefully, next week, you'll er.. not be here"
> 
> ....awkward silence....
> 
> ***MUSIC HITS***
> 
> What the fuck was that? It gave me shudders. It actually made me cringe and wish I was somewhere else. It was like seeing a cat's anus. Who on earth thought that was a good idea?
> 
> Finally. No Cena? No CM Punk? No mention of either of them?! Kane eliminates CM Punk at the Rumble, then 2 weeks later just randomly beats Daniel Bryan up for no reason at all? Nobody mentions CM Punk once? Imagine if you were a WWE fan, who watched WWE every week, but didn't have the internet.. Your mind would fucking implode. People just disappearing into thin air to never be seen from again?
> 
> It's like EWR played by a blind kid with no hands and down's syndrome. It's getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> Honourable 'WTF IS THIS SHIT' mentions:
> 
> - Ziggler being on a team with R-Truth and Gayvier Woods AND GETTING FUCKING PINNED.
> - Big E Langston headbutting someone in the face AGAIN with a shit clothesline.
> - Betty FUCKING White. Great. No CM Punk, but FUCKING BETTY WHITE. Can't wait for her to sort everything out. That's just what we fucking need.
> - Road Dogg not catching Cody Rhodes.
> - Titus O'Neil. Bit of a coincidence that Batista comes back and he gets a singles push?
> - The commentary team. Could it get any worse?
> 
> That's it, really. I'll still be watching next week, though. Lolz!


Give this man some love, goddamn it!

Punk's abscence make this show such a horrible scenery, that it's scary.


----------



## Young Constanza

FalseKing said:


> Give this man some love, goddamn it!
> 
> Punk's abscence make this show such a horrible scenery, that it's scary.


meh it wasn't that great when he was there to begin. plus his sheep worsipers will keep his whiny memory alive with their bitchy chants everyweek its like he never left in the first place. just thousands of annoying people whining instead of just one :lmao


----------



## thekingg

Lariatoh! said:


> *The Lariat’s silver lining Raw report - Top 10*
> 
> 1. I was digging the darker lighting tonight. It looked like an older school Raw, and brought the “Rawness” back into the product tonight.
> 
> 2. The commentary was a huge improvement. The fact that they went out of their way to not refer to anything the crowd was saying was a huge bonus as they spent more time explaining what was going on in the ring and actually giving us some sort of analysis. Which in turn once again gave me another sense of old schoolness to the show.
> 
> 3. Shield vs. Wyatt feuds. Seth gets better and better. Wyatt is amazing. Little disappointed in Ambrose’s quick line. But all I know is, CM Punk leaving wont leave a hole in the company long, all six of these guys are the future and the future is now.... even Rowan improves every single week. Seth has moved on from what people thought to be another Jeff Hardy, this guy is moving into Jake the Snake character territory, as he fears no one. Not saying he is at Jake’s level, more so the characteristics. Awesome feud and great to see it take up two segments of Raw.
> 
> 4. As much as Batista has rubbed everyone the wrong way recently, having him feud with Del Rio might have been the saviour. There are not many people who like Del Rio, so for him to be the one to go against Batista, everyone will take the lesser of two evils which is El Animale. I also liked the fact that Del Rio is basically the same size as Batista. He looks a threat.
> 
> 5. No Cena
> 
> 6. Cage match was pretty good and Cody’s dive.. on free tv... BAH GAWD! Mate I hope you get on the WM card, just for that. Also Goldust is still one of the best workers on the roster, consistent awesomeness every time. In WCW all those years ago he was “The Natural” standing side by side with the likes of Sting and Rick Steamboat battling bad guys like Vader, Sid and Rick Rude... he could have been a huge star he is so talented. But I guess mainly his fault with addictions.
> 
> 7. Axel taking it to Sheamus. Axel’s music is epic. Ryback was the most destructive force in WWE fr awhile a year and a half ago. Rebuilding these guys with having great matches with Sheamus was good to see.
> 
> 8. Although Ziggler lost, great to see him back in the ring, and performing excellently. He shined with some great offence.
> 
> 9. Orton vs. Bryan. This was so different from their other matches. Both guys going after body parts.
> 
> 10. Bryan winning!
> 
> I liked the show


bateestah, you walk alone fpalm


----------



## Jean0987654321

WTF?? That cage match was awful fpalm


----------



## Marrakesh

Xain said:


> Worst RAW I've ever seen.
> 
> Never one to complain, but fucking hell, that was almost un-watchable.
> 
> Orton starts off and cuts the most generic promo of all time.. You know when stuff is so bad, like genuinely some of the worst viewing you have ever subjected yourself to in your whole life, that you think it's purposely bad, so that something good can happen afterwards? It's that, but without the good bit.
> 
> "I'm the face of the company"
> "I'm gonna win at the Chamber"
> "I'm gonna win at Wrestlemania"
> 
> Now I know Orton's promos are mediocre at the best of times, and I realise generic, hype promos have been going on for years, but what was the fucking point? To add the AMAZING stipulation to the main event that Daniel Bryan 'might, one day, hopefully be thought about being considered to possibly become face of the company if he's lucky'? What the fuck does that even mean? Why was that even a thing? Why the fuck was Triple H doing the 'yes' thing? Did he not remember pedigree'ing Daniel Bryan for Randy Orton and costing him the WWE Title? Was that another thing that WWE just decided didn't happen?
> 
> Next. What the fuck was that Bad News Barrett thing? I'm English. I like Barrett. This is just fucking ridiculous though.
> 
> "Oh well. Hopefully, next week, you'll er.. not be here"
> 
> ....awkward silence....
> 
> ***MUSIC HITS***
> 
> What the fuck was that? It gave me shudders. It actually made me cringe and wish I was somewhere else. It was like seeing a cat's anus. Who on earth thought that was a good idea?
> 
> Finally. No Cena? No CM Punk? No mention of either of them?! Kane eliminates CM Punk at the Rumble, then 2 weeks later just randomly beats Daniel Bryan up for no reason at all? Nobody mentions CM Punk once? Imagine if you were a WWE fan, who watched WWE every week, but didn't have the internet.. Your mind would fucking implode. People just disappearing into thin air to never be seen from again?
> 
> It's like EWR played by a blind kid with no hands and down's syndrome. It's getting beyond a joke now.
> 
> Honourable 'WTF IS THIS SHIT' mentions:
> 
> - Ziggler being on a team with R-Truth and Gayvier Woods AND GETTING FUCKING PINNED.
> - Big E Langston headbutting someone in the face AGAIN with a shit clothesline.
> - Betty FUCKING White. Great. No CM Punk, but FUCKING BETTY WHITE. Can't wait for her to sort everything out. That's just what we fucking need.
> - Road Dogg not catching Cody Rhodes.
> - Titus O'Neil. Bit of a coincidence that Batista comes back and he gets a singles push?
> - The commentary team. Could it get any worse?
> 
> That's it, really. I'll still be watching next week, though. Lolz!


lol Sums up my feelings on last weeks show perfectly, Repped!. I think this Raw has all the potential to be worse as well :shocked:


----------

